# Elektronikas pamati >  Iesācējs

## Raptor

Sveiki,
Esmu iesācējs elektronikas jomā, ja vispār mani par iesācēju var nosaukt   ::  Lūdzu nesist stipri.
Itkā visus pamatus zinu, pretestības un tādus sīkumus varu izrēķināt u.t.t.
Nolēmu, ka vajadzētu tās zināšanas paplašināt, un netīšām arī esmu ieguvis savā īpašumā lodāmuru, tā ka esmu gatavs mācities lodēt, un tiešām ļoti gribētu iemācīties kautko uztaisīt, kautvai jau no gatavām shēmām.
Varbūt jūs varat kautko ieteikt, kur meklēt vienkāršas shēmas, ar ko vislabāk pilnīgam iesācējam sākt? Tas laikam būtu tas svarīgākais.
Paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## Vikings

Sāc varbūt ar kādu mirgojošu diodi vai ko tikpat vienkāršu. Uztaisot to tad vari pētīt kā viņa īsti strādā, mēģināt kaut ko pamainīt un tā pamazām uzkrāt zināšanas...
Lūk, viens vienkāršs piemērs.

----------


## Raptor

Jā, tas varētu būt noderīgi, pats mēģināju meklēt kautko līdzīgu.
Bet problēma tā, ka man nav tādas iespējas dabūt tos chipus, piemēram šajā gadījumā CMOS 4060B   ::  
Diodes, rezistorus, kondensatorus, tranzistorus, tos gan ir lielāka iespēja dabūt.
Dohh, ak es nelaimīgais.


Vēl viena lieta. Man noteikti tas vēl nebūs pa spēkam, bet nu, lieta tāda, ka man ir 2x15W 8ohm tumbas, bet bez pastiprinātāja viņas var dzirdēt tikai pielienot pavisam klāt. Jautājums, vai ir grūti uztaisīt kautkādu pastiprinātāju, lai varētu normāli klausīties mūziku caur tādām tumbām? Varbūt arī tādai lietai var kāds iedot linku, lai es varu pašausmināties  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ja tu dzīvo Rīgā tad problēmām sagādāt detaļas nevajadzētu būt. Ir pietiekami daudz vietas, kur var nopirkt arī mikroshēmas.
Lūk, arī vienkārša pastiprinātāja shēma, tikai viņai arī vajag mikroshēmu.

----------


## Raimonds1

kaa ar anglieshu valodu?

sheemas nav probleema - ssac ar amplifier, multivibrator utt

----------


## Raptor

Rīgā nedzīvoju, bet šad tad tomēr uz Rīgu varu tikt, tāpēc varbūt var kāds pateikt kautkādu veikalu adreses, kur var nopirkt visu vajadzīgo, itsevišķi tās mikroshēmas.

Raimonds1, ar anglieshu valodu itkā labi iet, tikai garus tekstus gan īpaši nepatīk lasīt.   ::  


Vēlviens jautājiens. Ja man ir 2x15W tumbas, un slēdzu es viņas pie pastiprinātāja, kura kopējā izejas jauda ir mazāka nekā tumbām, piemēram 20W, tur kautkas var nodegt? Kas šādā gadījumā nodegtu, pastiprinātājs?

----------


## juris90

nodegt tev nekas nevar, tev tas tumbas vnkarshi skanes ne uz pilnu jaudu.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... r+works%3F

utt.......

----------


## Raptor

Labi, mēģināšu pirkt detaļas, un kautko cept augšā.

Pēdējais uzbāzīgais jautājums, piemēram šajā bildē http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/gif/ckt3_1.gif kāpēc tur ir tās strīpas uz leju ar vēl 3 strīpām galā, kur viņi aiziet, kas ar viņiem īsti jādara? Jāvieno kopā?  :: 

Paskatījos, pameklēju informāciju, cik saprotu, tad tas ir ground, tātad tomēr jāvieno kopā viņi visi?

Un vēl, kāpēc dažās vietās ir piemēram +5V, bet citur -5V, ko tas nozīmē?

----------


## Pocis

Tas stripas droši vari vienot kopa,tas jasaprot ka kopejo zemi vai masu.

----------


## Pocis

Tur,kur ir gan +5v , gan -5v ,visticamakais shema atradisi ari masas apzimejumu jeb kopejo šinu,tas nozimē,ka shema ir divpolara barosana ar kopejo nulli.

----------


## Raptor

Bet ko tieši nozīmē tā divpolārā barošana?
Varētu vienā teikumā izskaidrot tā īsi?  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Bet ko tieši nozīmē tā divpolārā barošana?
> Varētu vienā teikumā izskaidrot tā īsi?


 RTFM to visu var izlasīt e-bookos, internetā un t.t... neviens te tagad neskaidros visus terminusm pēc kārtas. tas vis ir sen jau aprakstīts.

----------


## deivs001

Laba diena visiem!
Šogad uzsāku mācības mehatronikas nozarē un fizikas skolotājs izteica iespēju par iešanu mehatronikas pulciņā un veidot savus robotiņu un citādus niekus. Problēmas sākas tur, ka nekad neesmu bijis lielos draugos ar elektroniku. Fizku zināju tik cik skolā prasa un viss. Tagad sapratu, ka to pat par pamatiem nevar nosaukt. Tātad mans jautājums ir tāds: Kādu literatūru iesakat izlasīt, iegādāties, lai vienmēr pie rokas būtu, kur meklēt atbildes. Pagaidām negribas googlēt un tā tālāk jo terminus neizprotu latviešu valodā, kur nu vēl angļu. Kādi ieteikumi?

----------


## Raimonds1

panjem vecaas berniem domaataas graamatas - ""elektronika - tas ir viekaarshi"" utt
un tad njem kaadu tranzistoru, saseedz pareizi to emiteru, kolektoru, baazi, ieliec kaadu slodzi - gaismas diodi vai austinju
un tad saac eksperimenteet ar pastiprinaajumu, gaismas diodes gaismas stiprumu, duukonju no mpieskartshanaas pie tranzistora baazes ar pirkstiem vai lodaamuru, eksperimentee ar spriegumu uz tranzistora baazes ar mainaamaam pretestiibaam, tad uzkiec veel kaadu pastiprinaajuma pakaapi un aiziet.
Uz lielaaku pakaapes pastiprinaajumu  noraadaa gaismas diodes  vai skanjas efekts pieskarotiues vai tuvinot roku baazei.

----------


## deivs001

Paldies par padomu. Būs jāapciemo bibliotēka.
Cik atceros pagājušā gadsmitā ir daudz vienkāršu grāmatu par elektroniku tā varētu būt?

----------


## abergs

Ja nav alerģijas uz kiriļicu varbūt der šis:
http://e1998.newmail.ru/index.htm

----------


## deivs001

Alerģija nav, to gan zinu un saprast arī saprotu. Kirlicam labums tāds, ka vecāki ļoti labi saprot.  ::

----------


## Helis

jautaajums par to CMOS 4060B mikreni... argus.lv es atradu 
itkaa divas mikrenes - CD4060 un CD4060D... man ir jautaajums vai taas ir liidziigas jeb aizvietojamas cmos 4060b... un kaa saprast shaadu atskjiriibu - 12STAG COUNTER (CD4060) un 12STAG COUNTER SO16 (CD4060D)... ko noziime tas SO16???

----------


## Delfins

helis, google ir tavs draugs  :: 

http://images.google.lv/images?q=So16

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Sveiki,
> Esmu iesācējs elektronikas jomā, ja vispār mani par iesācēju var nosaukt   Lūdzu nesist stipri.
> Itkā visus pamatus zinu, pretestības un tādus sīkumus varu izrēķināt u.t.t.
> Nolēmu, ka vajadzētu tās zināšanas paplašināt, un netīšām arī esmu ieguvis savā īpašumā lodāmuru, tā ka esmu gatavs mācities lodēt, un tiešām ļoti gribētu iemācīties kautko uztaisīt, kautvai jau no gatavām shēmām.
> Varbūt jūs varat kautko ieteikt, kur meklēt vienkāršas shēmas, ar ko vislabāk pilnīgam iesācējam sākt? Tas laikam būtu tas svarīgākais.
> Paldies jau iepriekš.


 Piedāvāju iet pa radiotehnikas ceļu... sākumā detektora radio - vienkāršs... bet vakaros varēsi dzirdēt radio, ko pars saķīlējis... vēlāk vari sākt kabināt uztvērējam pastiprinātājpakāpes ar vienu, pēc tam ar 2 tranzistoriem utt

----------


## Helis

nujaa pirmaa briidii tik taalu neaizdomaajos Delfiin...  ::  vnk es tagad esmu saacis maaciities RTU ETF un domaaju ka dereetu saakt veidot kaut ko kas saistiits jau ar mikreneem, jo taada lieta man ir svesha... aaa un cik es saprotu tad cmos 4060B praktiski ir tas pats kas CD4060????

----------


## Vikings

Atšķirība varētu būt sīkā niansēs vai arī korpusā. Ja korpusi vienādi (DIP16 vai kas tāds) tad funkcionāli mikrenēm vajadzētu būt identiskām.

----------


## VALTEX

KLAU PUIKAS IR INTERNETĀ UZTICAMA INFA PAR RADIOELEKTRONIKAS FORMULĀM, KĀ APRĒĶINĀT SPOLES, DROSELES, UTT. PALDIES.

----------


## Epis

> domaaju ka dereetu saakt veidot kaut ko kas saistiits jau ar mikreneem, jo taada lieta man ir svesha


 tākā šeit temats aizgājis par loģikas mikrenēm tad labāk un ātrāk iebrauksi tajā visā ja izmantosi kādu loģikas simulātoru. 
apsties manis taisīto bilžu pamācību par Quartus II progas izmantošanu parastās loģikas modelēšanai un simulēšanai topiks "Parastās Loģiku shēmu izveide, simulācija bez kodēšanas  :: "
proga ir pa brīvu priekš mācīšanās tā ir ļoti laba. + ja pēc tam gribēsi mācītes mikrokontrollierus programmēt tad tur pat ir  piejams processora Nios II kodols pie kura var piespraust klāt visādas perifērijas un interfeisus vārdsakot viss kas vajadzīgs priekš izglītošanās no A-Z -> sākot no loģikas līdz veselam processoram 




> KLAU PUIKAS IR INTERNETĀ UZTICAMA INFA PAR RADIOELEKTRONIKAS FORMULĀM, KĀ APRĒĶINĀT SPOLES, DROSELES, UTT. PALDIES


 man liekās kad kautkur šeit forumā vaidzēja būt informačijai par šito, ja nevari atrast tad uztaisi jaunu topiku par tām formulām.

----------


## marts4

sveiki man viens cilvēks ieteica taisiit  http://cxem.net/beginner/beginner2.php  šādu shēmu bet es neko nesaprotu ir kaut kas vienkāršāks??

----------


## abergs

Šo tranzistoru (МП41, stādājošu) būs problema atrast.
Vēl vienkāršāks sākumam varētu būt: 
http://e1998.newmail.ru/index.htm

----------


## marts4

jaa jau pamēģināju daudz spūldzītes nosvilināju  ::  pīkstulis nav vienkāršāks?

----------


## abergs

Krievijas saitos ir daudz vienkāršu shemu, tikai jāskatās vai šeit ir iespējams dabūt tādas detaļas.
Piemēram:
http://kazus.ru/indexs.html

----------


## GuntisK

Taisīt iesākumā var da jebko-galvenais ka tik vienkāršu. Kaut vai to pašu pīkstuli.  ::  MP tranzistorus diez vai ir grūti sameklēt, pats nesen dabūju palielu paku ar tādiem (tikai neprasiet kur  ::  ). Galējā gadījumā tos var izravēt no vecas padomju tehnikas, galu galā -tik daudz mūsdienīgu detaļu. Iesākumā jāiemācās visi detaļu apzīmējumi, kā detaļas var aizmainīt vieu tipu ar citu, u.t.t. Un šī ir tā vieta kur jautāt to visu.   ::

----------


## marts4

ir tikai 1 problēma apzīmējumus kaut cik zinu bet nezinu kā viņī iskatās dzīvē  ::

----------


## marts4

nevarētu lūdzu kāds ielikt bildes katras detaļas

----------


## abergs

Google>rezistor,
Google>transistor,
Google>datasheet,
u.t.t.

----------


## marts4

paldies   ::

----------


## marts4

tajā shēma kurš ir datasheet ?

----------


## GuntisK

Datasheet ir informācija par kādu elementu, tjip. kur izmantot, izziņas par detaļas parametriem u.t.t.   ::

----------


## marts4

es izjaucu vecu televīzoru tur daudz via kaa   ::

----------


## abergs

Arī tāpat sāku. Televizors cik atceros laikam bija КВН-49  ::  .Ar ūdens lēcu lai ekrāns būtu lielāks  ::  !

----------


## marts4

tagat iemācījos kā notām shēmām noņemt radio detaļas ātri un vienkārši

----------


## marts4

kā suc pārējās radio detaļas?

----------


## karloslv

Kā nu kuro. Transformatori, spoles, droseles, diodes, tiristori, optopāri, specializētas mikroshēmas (analogās/ciparu), kineskops, slēdži, pogas, potenciometri, u.tml.

----------


## marts4

nee es domāju šjā shēmaa   http://cxem.net/beginner/beginner2.php  sauc pārējās adio detaļas    ::

----------


## karloslv

Jo mazāk Tu paskaidrosi, jo mazāk cilvēki Tevi sapratīs. 

Kas īsti Tev nav skaidrs? Bez tranzistora, rezistora (pretestības) un kondensatora tur vēl ir austiņas, baterija un slēdzis.

----------


## marts4

es atradu detaļas kas līdzīgas atēliem nofotogtāfēšu un kā lai viņas te ieleik?

----------


## marts4

http://foto.inbox.lv/marts4/24-10-2007   kāds no visiem šiem der?

----------


## GuntisK

Redzi Marts4 kas par lietu. Nevar konstrukcijā likt detaļas "kak popalo". Katram elementam ir savs nomināls, parametri. Rezistoriem tāda piemēram ir pretestība (mēra omos, kiloomos,megoomos), kondensatoriem kapacitāte (mēra farados, mazākas vienības-pikofaradi, nanofaradi, mikrofaradi). Uzmanīgi pastudē shēmu, centies izprast ko nozīmē katrs burts, cipars kas pierakstīts katrai detaļai klāt. Pamēģini aiziet uz bibliotēku un paprasi kādu grāmatu par elektroniku-atceros es kādreiz lasīju tādu ar dzelteniem vākiem, latviešu valodā, autors liekas bija Borisovs. Jo saproti-nav iespējams normāli salikt shēmu, ja nav pat elementārāko zināšanu šajā jomā. Pats no pieredzes zinu ka gribas ātrāk kaut ko salikt, bet diemžēl tas nev iespējams ja Tu pat nezini kā detaļas atšķirt. Tā ka būs vien sākumā jāpamācās.

----------


## marts4

būtu daudz vienkāršāk ja es zinātu kas tur rakstīts

----------


## abergs

Te kaut kas varētu būt atrodams:
http://datuve.lv/topic/2/
(saraksts apakšā)

EDIT:Te kaut kāds gļuks ar linku-šancē iet normali,mājās met ārā geitsa pātarus!  ::

----------


## marts4

kas tas par sarakstu?

----------


## GuntisK

Ehhh. Pabrauc uz pašu apakšu-tur ir tāds saraksts, redzēsi tajā minēti kondensatori, rezistori u.t.t.

----------


## Raimonds1

nopērc lētu testeri un iemācies mērīt pretestību, strāvu un spriegumu
tad kādu bateriju ar kādiem 1,5 līdz 12 voltiem
un tad sasledz vienkarsas shēminas - 2 pretestības virknē, uzladē 1 kondensatoru caur pretestību, paskaties, cik ilgui turas spriegums uz kondensatora, ja to izlādē ar megaomu vai kiloomu un tad ķeries pie sarežgitakām shēmam.

----------


## marts4

gandrīz visu jau zināju   ::

----------


## marts4

cik tāds maksā ? ko man tālāk darīt?

----------


## marcina

piemēram, šo http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=DVM810
ko darīt? Mērīt!   ::

----------


## marts4

tāds maksā 3,80 ls???

----------


## marcina

NU!?   ::  maksā gan. Vismaz kā iesācējam tas ir labākais mērāmais rīks! (manas domas)

----------


## marts4

cik būs jāmaksā par piegādi ja es dzīvoju aucē??

----------


## karloslv

tak palūdz kādam, lai atved no Rīgas

----------


## marcina

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...enyy/elfa.html - to tu vari paķert līdzi, lai iepazītos, kādi brīnumi nopērkami šajā pasaulē  :: 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c...enyy/help.html - lai zinātu, kas un kā par pirkumiem  ::

----------


## marts4

tas katalogs ir pa briivu? Ls 3,54 par piegādi ??  ::

----------


## marcina

Par brīvu. Bet nu piegāde - Mjāā... Atliek tikai nopūsties par tiem, kas nedzīvo Rīgā....   ::

----------


## marts4

tad buus jaamaksaa tie 3 ls par piegaadi?

----------


## marcina

NU PROTAMS, kā tad citādi   ::  
Ja nu vienīgi pats neatbrauksi līdz Tevalo veikalam un nesavāksi - var arī tā  ::

----------


## marts4

un man buus uz pastu pakaļ jaajiet?

----------


## marcina

Klau - izlasi uzmanīgāk to saiti par pirkumiem Tevalo
un atkāpies no šādiem - superprimitīviem jautājumiem!   ::  Citādi rodas sajūta, ka tiks arī prasīts:
Un tagad jābrauc!? Un tagad jāmēra? Un tagad jālodē?
Neapvainojies!  ::

----------


## marts4

labi vis ok   ::

----------


## karloslv

vecīt, jādzīvo arī būs, face it

----------


## marts4

nesapatu   ::

----------


## marts4

http://foto.inbox.lv/marts4/26-10-2007-2    kas tas tāds ko ar to var darīt?

----------


## karloslv

Izskatās pēc regulējama autotransformatora. Ar tādu var
1) norauties pa nagiem
2) iegūt maiņspriegumu robežās 0-220V

----------


## Mairis

> tad buus jaamaksaa tie 3 ls par piegaadi?


 Sūti no argus.lv, tur piegāde ir 2,5 ls un nav jāiet uz pastu, atnes līdz mājai un arī nauda nav nekur jāpārskaita, to samaksāsi tad, kad saņemsi preci!

----------


## marts4

man suns maajaas nevien netiks iekšā

----------


## Mairis

> man suns maajaas nevien netiks iekšā


 Nu tad pastnieks atstās tev aicinājumu un varēsi iet pats pakaļ.

----------


## marts4

tikko  tur paskatiijos tur nav neviens tik leets

----------


## Mairis

> tikko  tur paskatiijos tur nav neviens tik leets


 bet apmaksas sistēma ir 3x ērtāka, maksā tikai tad, kad saņem preci, nevis ej uz banku, skaiti naudu, gaidi 3 dienas kamēr pārskaitīs un vēl 3 dienas kamēr atvedis. A te pasūti darba dienā un nākamajā darba dienā jau klāt!

----------


## marts4

tevalo  vaitad nav taa atsuuta uz pastu eju pakaļ samaaksaa ju un viss?

----------


## Mairis

> tikko  tur paskatiijos tur nav neviens tik leets


 un kas tad tas??? Nav lēts?? 
>>> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=12509 <<<

----------


## GuntisK

Marts4- beidz takš vienreiz uzdot stulbus jautājumus un sāc domāt ar savu galvu! Neiesim mēs te nevins un nebakstīsim ar pirkstu-dari to, dari šito... Galva taču ir uz pleciem?

----------


## marts4

labi labi nevajag jau uz reiz TAAA   ::

----------


## Mairis

> tevalo  vaitad nav taa atsuuta uz pastu eju pakaļ samaaksaa ju un viss?


 Tevalo sūta uz pastu tikai tad, kad tu esi pārskaitījis naudu.

----------


## marts4

labi pasuutiišu no  Argus     ::

----------


## marts4

argus nevaru iezaudzīt tās plāksnītes pie kurām pielodē radiodetaļas   ::

----------


## Mairis

> argus nevaru iezaudzīt tās plāksnītes pie kurām pielodē radiodetaļas


 Domā šitās??? >>> http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=162_777  <<<
Ir jāmāk orientēties!!!

----------


## marts4

es nezinu   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

labi būtu kādu lapu tagad pierakstīt ar to, kā mērīt un ko mērīt
iedod onkulim pēterim Ls 5, kad brauks uz Rīgu lai latgalitē testeri nopērk  ::

----------


## marts4

man nav onkulis peeteris   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Izlasi kaut ko par Oma likumu un paprasi, ko nesaproti.
Pie viena iepērc gaismas diodes, foto un termorezistorus, kādus 10 dažadus tranzistorus, kondensatorus, potenciometrus, rezistorus kādus 100 un tad paeksperimentēsim.

----------


## marts4

argus sutiis arii tikai vienu multimetru?

----------


## marcina

tu gribēji desmit?   ::

----------


## marts4

nee 1 vnk ctos veikalos jaaabuut vismaaz par 10 LS kaut kam

----------


## marts4

http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103_146_769   es nesaprotu cik maksā sīe rezistori

----------


## marcina

Nevajag tev 2W rezistorus!  ::  Pietiks tev jau 1/4W  :: Otrkārt tu tik tiešām varētu detaļas izvēlēties ar kaimiņu onkuli (ja ar vecākiem negribi!).

----------


## marts4

es zinu man es jau pasuutiivu tos kurus tu teici mana mamma neko nesaprot un kaimiņos neviena taada nav  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Mammai gan atļauju paprasi, cik tev gadu?
lidz 1komam - kādus 10 nominālus, jauda līdz pusvatam
līdz 10komiem tāpat, līdz megaomam ari
kādus pāris potenciometrus, tranzistorus, gaismas diodes da jebkādas, tramnzistorus - līdz 5 vatiem, mazas lampinas no 2-12 voltiem, bateriju kontenerus vai kā viņus tur 2-3-4-6-8 1,5 voltu baterijām
un sākumam palasi šo

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... diode+work
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... istor+work

----------


## marts4

tieši kas man jaalasa?? man 13 jau visu pasuutiiju

----------


## Raimonds1

bišku par janu, lai pie 220v kertos, ja atbildīga pulcina vadītaja nav.
Bet ar baterijam un gaismas diodem var mierīgi darboties. Un sāc angļu tehnisko valodu macities -- adreses ir un uz priekšu.

----------


## marts4

baigie suudi šodien dabuuuju vissu izņemot multimetru   ::   ::

----------


## marts4

viņu man kaut kad atsūtīs?

----------


## Mairis

> viņu man kaut kad atsūtīs?


 Ja pavadzīmē nav minēts un nauda nav pieskaitīta, tad nesūtīs!

----------


## marts4

nekas aucee veikalaa aii edzeeju taadu leetaaku neatcetos tieši cik

----------


## Raimonds1

VAI TAD UZ rIIGU NEVUENS NEBRAUC???

Palasi kaut ko par elektriibu un uzdod kaadu jautaajumu, kaa meerii.  Kameer negraabstiisies gar 220000v un darbo0sies ar baterijaam,k tikmeer taa lieta ir relatiivi dro0sha.

----------


## Raimonds1

220 protams

----------


## marts4

reti bet nemaacees jau nopirkt  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Oma ... DcountryLV

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=ele ... DcountryLV

palasi

----------


## GuntisK

> Šo tranzistoru (МП41, stādājošu) būs problema atrast.


 Tā domā?  ::  

Kam vajag, varu par samērīgu cenu piedāvāt... Iesācējiem kāreiz.   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ja nu kādam pēkšņi rodas interese... Ir vēl kastes ar K155 sērijas loģiku, KT903,П214Г tranzistoriem. Lai arī detaļas ir novecojušas mūsdienu skatījumā, eksperimentiem varētu noderēt, piem. mācoties ciparu shēmas nebūtu žēl, ja kļūdas gadījumā nodegtu pavisam lētā K155 loģika nevis kkāda pa 20 saņiem pirkta 74HC. Nez-skatieties paši. Ja kas-PM.

----------


## marts4

cik ir saprātīga cena ?

----------


## GuntisK

6 santīmi par tranzistoru, 2,5 santīmi par 1 mikroshēmu, KT903-30sant gabalā, П214Г-15 sant. 
Ir pieejami šadi:
МП25Б
МП26Б
МП40А,Б
МП41А,Б
КТ601А
П308
КТ608А
ГТ403Г
ГТ402А,Б
ГТ404А,Б
КТ315Б
КТ117Б
КТ3107И
КТ345Б
КТ326А
КТ3102А,Г
КТ302Б
КТ342А
КП103
КТ815Б
КТ817Б
КТ972Б
К155xx sērija gandrīz visa, pieejamas arī K564 sērijas atsevišķas mikroshēmas.

Cenas var variēties, ja ņem vairākus, tad attiecīgi arī cena par 1 gab. samazinās.  ::  Pats tādu kvantumu pa visu mūžu her paspēsi izmantot, tāpēc ja vajag zinat pie kā griezties. Salīdzinājumam -Latgalītē par tiem pašiem komponentiem prasa 3-4 reizes vairāk...

----------


## Raimonds1

varbūt atgādina parametrus tranzistoriem - past, W

----------


## steelmolar

Kaa noteikt kursh ir gaismas diodei plus, kursh miinus? Jauna gaismas diode un kaajinju garumi dazhaadi.

----------


## dmd

garākā kājiņa man šķiet bija (+) 
vēl vari mērīt ar testeri

----------


## Raimonds1

paskaties pret gaismu, kurš bleķis :0  lielāks

vai pieslēdz 3voltus, ja nebūs pareizi - nedegs

----------


## steelmolar

Jau noskaidroju ar testeri, pluss izradiijaas garaakaa kaajinja.

----------


## marts4

beidzot dabūju savu multimetru   ::   šādu te :  
http://www.htyb.com.cn/data/production/941pic1.jpg 
kā un ko mērīt ?

----------


## Texx

Saspraud testerī vadus melno spaili pie Com, sarkano pie VommA. Izdomā, ko gribi mērīt. Ja maiņspriegumu tad griez ripu pa labi. Izvēlies maksimālo diapazonu. Piemēram, ja mēri līdzspriegumu baterijai, kaut vai 9 Voltu "kronai", tad zināms, ka tur vairāk par 10 v nebūs. Griez pa kreisi līdz atzīmei 20. liec sarkano spaili pie baterijas plusa, melno pie mīnus. skaties ekrānā.   ::   Vēl ar šo aparātu vari mērīt diodes (vari izmērīt kurš ir katods, kurš anods), pretestību, strāvu, tranzistoru strāvas pārvades koeficientu. Bet nu iesākumā pietiks, ja apgūsi pretestības un sprieguma mērīšanu. pārējo vēlāk. nezinu gan, kas tā par pelēko spiežamo pogu tam testerim. pēc bildes nevar saprast.

----------


## marts4

ja nospiež to pelēko  pogu tad ekrānā redzams maziņš h .

----------


## marts4

kas ir maiņspriegums ?  kas ir diapazons? kas ir līdzspriegums?

----------


## AndrisZ

Skaista dāvana pašam sev Jaunajā Gadā. Lai interese par elektroniku tikai pieaug!
Tā kā esi izjaucis televizoru, pamēģini iesākumā no detaļām atlasīt rezistorus. tos izmērīt un salīdzināt ar to, kas rakstīts virsū. Tā kā rezistoriem un kodesatoriem ir arī krāsu koda marķējums, sameklē internetā kā tas tiek atšifrēts un salīdzini ar savu mērījumu rezultātiem.

----------


## marts4

bet kā tos izmērīt ? un lūdzu kāds atbild uz iepriekšējiem jaut.

----------


## marcina

1.google: "vajadzīgais vārds + wikipedia"
2. tādiem kā rezistoriem, diodēm, kondensatoriem parasti ir 2 gali, ir arī multimetram 2 tausti - tālāk padomā pats... ko darīt...


aaaa, un vēl paskaties wikipedijā - kā apzīmē katru elementu, mērvienību (un tās apzīmējumu) un tad meklē uz multimetra kaut ko līdzīgu.

----------


## marts4

bet tā arī neatbildēja uz tiem jaut. ok darīšu kā tu teici.

----------


## marts4

http://datuve.lv/images/upload/clr_code.jpg 
šis ir to marķēto  kodu atšifrējums?

----------


## AndrisZ

Malacis! Tā turpināt! Tagad sameklē līdzīgu detaļu (rezistoru) un mēģini noteikt tā nominālu pēc tabulas, pēc tam izmēri un salīdzini. Ja sakrīt tad super! Pilnīgi precīzi parasti nesakrīt, jo rezistoru precizitāte parasti ir +/-5% līdz +/- 10%.

----------


## marts4

http://images.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=h ... l%26sa%3DG 
atradu velvienu. kura labāka vai abas vienādaas?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tevis sameklētā tabula jau arī tieši attiecas uz rezistoriem. Augšā paraugs 560k, apakšā 237 omi.
Arī kondensatorus un mazas droselītes marķē līdzīgi. Dašreis vigli pat sajaukt kas ir kas.
Šo tabulu būtu jāzin no galvas.

----------


## marts4

kurus caurumos jāsprauž tausti? un uz kuru pusi jāgriež slēdzis?

----------


## AndrisZ

Melno vadu vidējā "COM", sarkano- labajā pusē, kur volti, omi, miliamperi.
Pārslēdzēju uz omiem, lai diapazons būtu nedadz lielāks par mērāmā rezistora pretestību. Nebaidies, mērot pretestības rezistoriem neko sliktu testerim nenodarīsi. Paslēdzelē, paskaties, kas notiek.

----------


## marts4

sākumā rādās 1. tad rādās  .177 tā tam jābūt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kad kas rādās? Kādai jābūt pretestībai pēc krāsu koda vai uzrakstiem?

----------


## marts4

ka var zināt no kuras puses jāskatās krāsu kods ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Starp pirmajām svītrām un pēdējo ir lielāka atstarpe, dažreis pirmā svītra ir tuvāk rezistora malai.
Padarbojies, ar laiku paliks skaidrs.

----------


## marts4

tas ko es tikko mēriju tas kaut kur pazuda bet paņēmu citu un viņam 4 svītras abas malējās vienādā atālumā no malām uv visām pilnīgi vienāda atstarpe.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja paskatīsies tabulā, redzēsi, ka pirmā nevar būt zelta vai sudraba, tā neparāda skaitli, bet precizitāti.

----------


## marts4

tagat mēriju tādu resnāku. multimetrā  ir jārādās 1  kaut vai neko nemēra ? un kad pieliek klād tad parādās 000

----------


## marts4

paldies jā te ir 1 zelta strīpa ta ir pēdējā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Parādās 000- pārslēdz uz mazāku diapazonu.

----------


## marts4

bet tam 1 sākumā jābūt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, tas nozīmē, ka mērāmais lielums pārsniedz diapazona robežas. Ja nekas nav pieslēgts, tad pretestība ir bezgalīgi liela, tātad pārsniedz jebkuru pretestības mērīšanas diapazonu.
Vai instrukcija testerim nebija līdz?

----------


## marts4

ir  tikai tur nekas nav teikts kā mērī un tā H pogas skaidrojums  this button is used to the switch of data hold .

----------


## AndrisZ

Tad H poga domāta lai saglabātu mērījuma rezultātu pēc mērīšanas uz ekrāna. Pamēģini!

----------


## marts4

tad man mērot jānospiež h poga?

----------


## marts4

sapratu pieleik klāt rezistoru nospiež h noņēm nost rezistoru skaitļi paliem   ::

----------


## marts4

00.4  tas ie 0,25 w?

----------


## dmd

es runāšu tagad tīri par pretestībām, bet visa cita mērīsana ir līdzīga.

paskatoties redzam, ka mums pie omiem ir uzrādīts

200
2k
20k
200k
2M

tas nozīmē, ka pirmā daļa mērīs pretestību no
0-200 omiem, otra no
0-2000
10-20000
100-200000 
1000-2000000

ja lodziņā ir mazs skaitlis, vai nulle, tas nozīme, ka jāpārsledz uz mazāku diapazonu (visprecīzākais mērījums būs ja merāmās detaļas parametri būs mazāki par patreizējo slēdža stāvokli, bet lielāki par iepriekšējo)
ja rada 1, tas nozīmē, ka mērāmās detaļas parametri ir lielāki par patreizējo uzstādījumu, un ir jāpārslēdz uz lielāku. 
sākot mērīt pretestības, starp taustiem ir praktiski bezgalīga pretestība, tāpec arī pie 2 megaomu diapazona radīs 1.

hold izmanto, lai "iesaldētu" rādījumu

----------


## AndrisZ

H var nospiest arī pirms mērīšanas. Tad testeris parādīs mazāko pretestību kāda bijusi pieslēgta.
Strāvu un spriegumu mērot- lielākās vērtības.

----------


## marts4

tagat man tam pašam rezistorma rāda 00.7

----------


## marts4

un tagat 00.6

----------


## AndrisZ

Paņem kādu citu rezistoru. Pie tik mazas pretestības mērīšanas rezultātu ietekmē kontakts ar vadu taustiem.

----------


## marts4

ja to h nospiež pirms mērīšanas nekas nenotiek paliek tikai 1 ja mēīšanas laikā tad saglabājas uzgriezu un 20k un rāda 0.04

----------


## marts4

jā laikam  būšu iemācījies mērīt rezistorus   ::   man tagat uzgriezts ir uz 20 k un rāda 0.05  un tas ir  0.20 w??

----------


## marts4

kas ir PIC mikrokontrolleri?

----------


## AndrisZ

Man Tevi jāapbēdina.  ::   Priecājies drusku pa agru! Diapazons jāizvēlas tā, lai būtu vairāk derīgu ciparu uz displeja. Kas tā par pretestību pēc krāsu koda?

----------


## dmd

tie būs 50 omi. pie 20k diapazona veselie skaitļi būs kiloomi un aiz komata atiecīgi daļas no kiloomiem. vatus testeris aprēķināt nevar.

----------


## marts4

uzgriezts uz 200 rāda 56.4  nav krāsu koda ir  rakstīts virsū 0986 c5-37-58vēl 1 tikai nevar saprast zemā 56 om pirms tam + ar svītru apakšā 10%

----------


## AndrisZ

Kādi Tavi paša secinājumi?

----------


## marts4

ar testeri izmērija ka rezistors ir 56 om . mērot ar testeri rezistorus iegūst omus. un svītru kodu rezistoriem pēdējā svītra ir sudrabs vai zelts

----------


## AndrisZ

Tgad mājas darbs zināšanu nostiprināšanai:
Izmēri visus rezistorus, saspraud kartona lapā un pieraksti nominālu, lai ko būvējot vieglāk atrast.
Pats arī parasti lietoju izlodētos. Neies jau katram rezistoram uz veikalu pakaļ skriet. Pērku, ja vajag daudz viena nomināla.

----------


## marts4

es dzīvoju Aucē un te vispār neviena veikala nav kurā varētu dabūt kādu radiodetaļu. paldies noteikti izpildīšu. man rakstīt uz lapas tā kā es rakstiju šeit cik om?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, kā ērtāk. Ievēro, ka 1000 om = 1Kom,  1000 Kom= 1Mom.

Vēl interesanti, ka pretestības nebūs jebkurš skaitlis, bet atbildīs rindai:

1, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 1.6, 1.8, 2.0, 2.2, 2.4, 2.7, 3.0, 3.3, 3.6, 3.9, 4.3, 4.7, 5.1, 5.6, 6.2, 6.8, 7.5, 8.2, 9.1
Reizināts ar 1, 10, 100, 1000,  utt..

----------


## Raimonds1

un palasi par omiem, vatiem, ampēriem, kas utr kā
rezistori mazajai elektronikai parasti ir 0.125W, 0.25W
un parēķini, ja uz 100omu pretestibas, kurai jauda ir 0.125W, kritīs 10 volti, vai tā jauda der vai ne, vai jāņem 0.25W vai 1W vai kas.

----------


## marts4

nesapratu kā j;apreiķina  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=oma ... DcountryLV
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=Ohm ... %93t&meta=

palasi

----------


## GuntisK

Žēl, ka viens mans draugs rīt brauc uz Rīgu-kādreiz kad tikai iesāku nodarboties ar elektroniku, bija man pilna klade (ko viņam atdevu, jo arī sāka interesēties) aizrakstīta ar informāciju kādas izskatās detaļas, kā mērīt, u.t.t.Varbūt, ja palaimēsies viņu rīt noķeršu un paprasīšu lai iedod, tad varētu noskenēt un ielikt šeit lai pārējie arī mācās. Bet vispār žēl, ka Latvijā vēl nav atradies neviens patiess entuziasts, kas varētu uzrakstīt grāmatu elektroniķiem iesācējiem.   ::

----------


## MONKEY

> Bet vispār žēl, ka Latvijā vēl nav atradies neviens patiess entuziasts, kas varētu uzrakstīt grāmatu elektroniķiem iesācējiem.


 Tiešām žēl. Labprāt nopirktu jaunu latvieša sarakstītu grāmatu - elektroniķiem iesācējiem, kura būtu jaunajam latvietim saprotama (nu tiešām bezgala vienkāršu). Latvijai pie šī visa tiešām japiestrādā. Ir jau labas vecas krievu grāmatas, bet piemēram es tās nesaprotu valodas dēļ. Internetā reizēm arī var atrast muļķības. Visu laiku meklēju sevi interesējošus jautājumus, bet bieži vien bez panākumiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Internetā šodien var visu atrast, nav nekādu problēmu, protams, grāmatu varētu uzrakstīt, piemēram, tēmā par jaudas regulāciju jāpieliek bildītes  :: 

Piemēram, par trafiem ir ielikts labs saits.

----------


## Raimonds1

> sveiki man viens cilvēks ieteica taisiit  http://cxem.net/beginner/beginner2.php  šādu shēmu bet es neko nesaprotu ir kaut kas vienkāršāks??


 23.oktobris.
Būtu laiks lasīt par Oma likumu.

----------


## Epis

> kas ir PIC mikrokontrolleri?


 īstais laiks lai sāktu mācīteis pa mikrenēm, es atceros ka neko īpaši grudrāks elektronikā nebīju kā tagat marts4 un sāku lasīt PIC (asm) pamācības, bet nu pirms mācies programmēt mikrenes no sākuma izdomā kādā valodā viņas programmēsi ja izvēlēsies ASM valodu tad labāk ņem AVR (attiny un Atmega serijas mikrenes) ja C valodu tad vari arī droši ņemt tos PIC16,pic18 jo tos asmā ir grūti kodēt (2x garāks asm kods nekā AVR mikrenēm).
šeit vieta kur sākt mācītes 
http://www.microchip.com (PIC mkrenes) 
http://www.atmel.com  ( AVR mikrenes)šitās tirgojās argusā baigi lēti no 80 saņiem normāli pie 1-2Ls atkarībā no mikrenes Pici protams arī ir veikalos, bet ja salīdzina cenu un jaudu tad AVR vinnē 8bit PICus  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Iesācēji pirmās konstrukcijas varētu šitā lodēt-ērti, pārskatāmi un skaisti.   ::

----------


## marts4

kas tas ir?

----------


## GuntisK

Konkrēti šajāattēlā redzams radiouztvērējs. Viss ir ļoti vienkārši-ņemam mazu finiera gabalu, saurbjam caurumus (nedaudz mazākus nekā vajadzīgs) un saspraužam tajos mazas, resna vara vada tapiņas, kuras pirms tam apalvotas. Unsākam lodēt. Savienojumus var veikt ar apalvotiem vadu gabaliņiem, detaļas pielodējam pie tapiņām. Pluss tas, ka shēmā var ātri veikt pārmaiņas, detaļu var ātri izlodēt, konstrukcija ir skaista un pārskatāma. Kādreiz pats ar tādu darbojos. Tika montēti dažādimultivibratori un kas tik vēl ne.

----------


## dmd

> Bet vispār žēl, ka Latvijā vēl nav atradies neviens patiess entuziasts, kas varētu uzrakstīt grāmatu elektroniķiem iesācējiem.


 es kā jau parasti būsu utopisks, taču nebūt nebūtu slikts tāds pasākums, un ja to izdara teiksim fiškas pēc, nevis tur kautkādas naudas vai vēl ka dēļ, tad var jau arī kooperēties - katrs uzraksta teiksim pa nodaļai.

----------


## MONKEY

Es vel par to grāmatu gribu pateikt. Nezinu vai tagad ir ,bet kadreiz pa Latvijas televīziju rādija raidijumu Dulais Didzis, kas bija par fiziku. Katru reizi viņš izskaidroja kautko no fizikas. Par vienu konkurētu tēmu viš gan pastāstīja teoriju un vesturi, parādīja vienkāršus eskperimentus kā to pierādīt. Dažus raidijumus esu redzējis un liekas stāsta vienkārši (nebija jāpiepūlās lai iegaumētu   ::  ). Es domāju tāds raidujums arī ir noderīgs, un vismaz kautkas.

----------


## marts4

šis ir Oma likums?
Oma likums paredz, ka elektriskajā ķēdē pastāv sakarība starp ķēdes posma spriegumu un strāvu. Strāvas stiprums I ir tieši proporcionāls spriegumam U. Cik reizes izmaina spriegumu, tik pat reižu izmainās strāvas stiprums. Strāvas stiprums I ir atkarīgs arī no patērētāja elektriskās pretestības R. Jo lielāka ir pretestība, jo mazāka strāva plūst vadītājā. Strāvas stiprums ir apgriezti proporcionāls elektriskajai pretestībai. Oma likums ar formulu tiek izteikts šādi:

Oma likuma izmantošana
Oma likumu var izmantot elektriskās pretestības mērvienības - oma noteikšanai. Patērētāja pretestība ir vienu omu liela, ja, pieslēdzot 1V spriegumam, pa to plūst 1A stipra strāva. Par 1 omu mazāku pretestību noteikšanai izmanto oma decimāldaļas, piemēram, miliomus. Par omu lielāku pretestību noteikšanai izmanto apzīmējumus kā kilooms un megaoms.

----------


## dmd

ir gan, jā. vēl ir derīgi atcerēties sakarību starp ampēriem un vatiem: volti x amperi = vati

----------


## Raimonds1

un tagad sarēķini, kas bus, ja 2 3 vai 10 volti spriegums tiks pieslēgts 10 100 vai 1koma pretestībai
pēc tam saslēdz kadas 3 pretestības virknē un pamēri spriegumus
un tad salēdz kaut kadu shēminu ar tranzistoru

Un paralēli palasies par programeējamam mikrenem ari.

----------


## marts4

nezinu kā to var apreiķināt   ::     kas ir maiņspriegums ? kas ir diapazons? kas ir līdzspriegums?

----------


## Raimonds1

kas ir gugle!

virknē saslegtas 2 pretestibas 10omi un 100omi.
ja pieslēgsi voltmetru un mērīsi priegumu uz vienas un otras - cik bus, ja tās pieslēgtas 1,5 voltu baterijai.?

----------


## marts4

1 variantā varētu būt 0,5 ?

----------


## marts4

kas ir PCB plates?

----------


## Slowmo

PCB = Printed Cuircuit Board (ja saproti tikai latviski, tad tulkojums ir "drukātās shēmas plate")
No http://www.termini.lv atrodams arī skaists skaidrojums:
Drukātā shēma, uz kuras uzmontēti mehāniskie, elektriskie un elektroniskie komponenti, kas kopā ar esošajiem savienojumiem veido konstruktīvi viegli nomaināmu sistēmas funkcionālo bloku.

----------


## linux

Pie reizes pajautāšu šajā pašā topikā.

Piemēram, ja man ir transformators, no kura nāk ārā 8V, tātad man diožu tiltā katrai diodei ir jābūt pa 2V un attiecīgi arī kopējo stiprumu jādala uz 4 daļām?
Un, cik saprotu tālāk ir jābūt kondensatoram, kas noņem to strāvas pulsēšanu (laikam tā būtu pareizi), pēc kā ir jānosaka kādas ietilpības kondensatoru ir jāliek? Kas mainīsies, ja pie tiem pašiem 8V pieliks 1000mkF vai 2000mkF?

Ā, un vēl kas, no transformatora nāk ārā vairāk par 2 izvadiem, pie kuriem tad ir jāliek tās diodes?

----------


## dmd

nē, ar diodēm tā gan nevarēs rīkoties, jo jebkurā gadījumā viņām sanāk tie 8 v +/-. tiesa, gan lielaka daļa diožu ir paredzētas uz stipri vairak voltiem. 

jo kvalitatīvāku līdzstrāvu gribas, jo lielākas kapacitātes kondensators jāliek. 2000 mkf vajadzetu būt pietiekamam lielakajai daļai iekārtu.

ja trafam ir vairāki izvadi, tad sledzot diožu tiltu starp dažādiem izvadiem, tu iegūsi arī dažādu spriegumu. vienkārši pamēri ar testeri.

----------


## linux

Skaidrs..
Bet, ja man nav 2000mkf kondensatora, bet ir 2x1000mkf, es varu droši viņus slēgt paralēli?

----------


## dmd

jā, droši.

----------


## arnis

cik nu droshi, skaties plusus un miinusus, nesajauc vietaam, droshi paraleeli var likt tikai rezistorus  ::

----------


## linux

Tas jau ir pašsaprotami.

Jo tālāk jo trakāk - Kā sauc tās plates (parasti dzeltenīgas) ar gataviem caurumiem uz kā lodēt? Varbūt kāds var pasviest linku uz tevalo, pats neieraudzīju??

----------


## arnis

beidzot atradu  :: 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=23a2b6c
Iespiedplates laikam tevalo saucaas.....
Man gan liekas ka tevalo shiis plates cik es zinu tevalo vienmeer ir bijushas nesaliidzinaami daargaakas kaa latgaliitee. par kvalitaati gan nenjemos spriest...

----------


## dmd

reizēm arī maketplates vai arī caurumplates ( :: )

----------


## linux

Paldies..
Parakājos internetā, izskatās, ka tevalo viņas ir arī dārgākas nekā citos veikalos.

Tātad ir radusies doma uzveidot pašam savu pirmo pastiprinātāju. Nevēlos neko jaudīgu vai kvalitatīvu, bet gan vienkāršu - tā, lai varētu izprast tā darbību u.t.t.
Internetā apskatīju vairākas shēmas, vienu samērā vienkāršu atradu, pārzīmēju un nedaudz pielaboju.   :: 
Tagad izskatās šādi: (attēls zemāk)
[attachment=0:70eym0od]shema.JPG[/attachment:70eym0od]

Varbūt daru visu nepareizā secībā, bet nu, ceru, ka ši projekta kļūdu ievērošana, veicinās citu projektu rezultāta uzlabošanu.
Tātad būtu jāuzzin kādas komponentes jāliek iekšā shēmā, precīzāk sakot komponenšu parametri.
Sākumam, barošanai, varu izmantot datora barošanas bloku, tātad, līdz 12V.
Visvairāk interesē tieši, kādu npn tranzistoru izmantot un cik lielas ietilpības kondensatorus izmantot?

----------


## Didzis

Nezinu, ko Tu gribi pastiprināt, bet ar šo shēmu to izdarīt neizdosies. Tā Tava shēma ir klasisks emitera atkārtotājs un šī shēma signālu nepastiprina. Emitera pastiprinātāju parasti izmanto, lai salāgotu augstomīgu iekārtas izejas pretestību ar zemomīgu slodzes ieejas pretestību. R4 vispār ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs, jo abi tā gali pieslēgti masai.

----------


## linux

Nu tad jau esmu galīgi iebraucis auzās un vēl jāpamācās teorija.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

R4 izmet āra, slodzi - gaismas diodi un austiņas štekeri ieliec pie kolektora un spriegumu uz bāzes ieregule ar mainrezistoru

uz plates, kā bija bildē ar finiera plaksni vai uz getinaksa ar gataviem celiniem uztaisi kadus 3 tadus vienā rinda un eksperimente ar dazadiem tranzistoriem
http://www.antonine-education.co.uk/Ele ... ifiers.htm

http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/SP/SP.764/im ... ab6/6.html
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=sim ... %93t&meta=

----------


## marts4

kas ir lodēšanas pasta? ko ar viņus dara?

----------


## Raimonds1

lodēšanas pasta palīdz salodet

mācies angļu valodu un meklē guglē visu par detalām
Taatd - virknē saslēgtas 2 vienadas 100omu pretestibas un pieslēgtas pie 10 voltiem.
Kāda strāva būs elektriskajā ķēdē, kāds spriegums būs uz katru pretestību, kāda kopēja jauda un kāda uz vienu pretestību.

Kas būs , ja viena pretestība būs 150 omi un otra - 50.

----------


## GuntisK

Cilvēks cenšas iemācīties elektroniku. Ar prastām formulām un bezjēdzīgām (pagaidām) rēķināšanām neies krastā! Tādas ir manas domas. Vajag kaut kādā interesantākā veidā to pasniegt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā, bet atbildi par virknes slēgumu var atrast guglē un oma likumā. Un tad likt pirmo shemiņu ar rezistoriem un kādu tranzistoru.
Nevis otrādi - uzreiz ķerties pie 220.

----------


## sharps

ieteiktu panjemt taadu graamatinju "Tranzistors tas ir vienkaarshi". pats savaa laikaa ar to saaku apguut tranzistora darbiibas principus. tajaa ir diezgan vienkaarshaa valodaa pastaastiits kaa darboojas tranzistors. pat vienkaarshas sheeminjas ar vienkaarshiem apreekjiniem un grafikiem. lai saaktu buuveet vienkaarshus pastiprinaataajus, tad vajadzees iesaakumaa mazjaudiigu gjeneratorinju uzbuuveet. un protams veelams oscilograafu divstarnieku.

----------


## marts4

kur lai tādu grāmatu dabū ? aucē nav viss kas ir esmu jau izlasījis un man nekur neļauj braukt.

----------


## sharps

varbuut vieteejaa biblioteekaa buus.
ja pie manis vinja buutu vareetu ieskaneet un izlikt netaa. bet diemzheel nav. varbuut kaadam labveelim vari uzprasiit.

----------


## marts4

biju jau visās bibliotēkās  ::   (vasarā)

----------


## GuntisK

Redz-pat grāmatu pa tēmai Latvijā nav!   ::  A hu*njas visādas drukā. Nu un kur taisnība? Vajadzētu kopīgi uzrakstīt un izdot tādu grāmatu pa elektronikai, iesācējiem. Varbūt tad kaut kas sāktu iet uz priekšu.

----------


## sharps

Autors E.Aizbergs. man ir divas citas vinja graamatas. par "TV tas ir vienkaarshi" un "kraasu TV tas ir gandriiz (  ::  ) vienkaarshi"
piekriitu tev GuntiK. bet tur drusku jaasaak konspekteet. vieglaak ir kaadu stundentu paaizcinaat smuki sadrukaat konspektinju un iemest netaa. taa jau man pasham vinji ir, bet otraa latvijas malaa kaut kur kastees noput  :: . drusku saaku drukaat vienam cilveekam par to kaa apguut PIC kontrolierus. bet laika truukums. atradu vienu rakstu krievu valodaa, bet no D.Taita. saucaas "Мой первый проект на PIC микроконтроллере"

----------


## GuntisK

Labāk jau sākt mācīties ar lodāmuru rokās un grāmatu kurā ir shēmas- no vienkāršas uz sarežģītāku. Apskatīt arī teorētiskos jautājumus, Oma likums, paralēlie/virknes slēgumi, ko katra detaļa dara. Bija krievu valodā, Borisova grāmata "Junij Radioljubitelj". Pats sākumos arī tajā būros. Bet tas, ka šādu grāmatu kas būtu pieejamas katram skolniekam, bibliotēkās nav gan ir skumji.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajadzētu no sākuma ar pirkstiņu bateriju konteinerīti un 3 voltiem izkost to Oma likumu, paralēlo un virknes slēgumu, rezistoru jaudas, kādu gaismas diodi
tas varētu izmaksāt kādus latus 3

Tad , pieņemot, ka tranzistors jau tads pretestības pārveidotajs (transister  ::  resister ) vien ir, saprast, kā ar kaut kadiem megaomiem pie tranzistora bāzes var regulēt omus kolektora ķēdē

un tad salikt kādu mazu pastiprinataju, multivibtratoru vai durvju zvanu ar 1 tranzistoru un kādu spoli un skaņas diapazona ģeneratoru  P.S. Un katru dienu 10 vārdiņus angļu valodā -  ::

----------


## Girts

Fizika kādā limeni,ja tu domā pamatskolas limeni ,tad jā ir par īsu.bet ja tas ir videnes līmenis tad ir iesākumam gana ir gan pusvadītaji gan  nerimstošās svarstibas,tas teorijā.Praktiskos padomus vari meklet bibliotēka grāmats nosaukums ir  Pašdarinātas elektronikas ierīces http://www.636.lv

tālak internets

----------


## marts4

tas links ko tu ieliki man pilnīgi neko neizsaka. jokrieviski tik burtuz zinu un lasīt arī bišķīt. angļu val tā i kā ir bet labāk par krievu val jau ir.

----------


## Raimonds1

izmanto gugli
meklējamie vārdi - pretestība, lienāra pr., nelineāra pr., strāva, spriegums, virknes slēgums, paralēlais slēgums, tranzistora uzbūve/darbiba, diodes uzbūve/darbība, pastirpinatajs, kopejs kolektors, kopēja baze, pastirpinataja parametri

Un tad atbildi uz 1. jautajumu - ja būs 2pretestības katra ar 10omiem saslēgtas paralēli un šis slēgums virknē ar 5 omu pretestību, cik būs kopējā ?   :: )))))

----------


## Girts

Nu tad tev vēl nav pienācis laiks apgūt šis gudribas ko sauc par electroniku un mehatroniku ka teca salavenais krievu radioamatieris Ernests Krenkelis Teododra  dēls '' radioamatieris kurš nesaprot morzes ābeci ir radioinvalīds'' es nedaudz pārfrāzēšu elektroniķis kur negrib mācīties krievu valodu  negrib kļūtari  par elektroniķi.Tākā atliek tev pārtikt no tā ko tev māca inžiniermehānikas  pasniedzejs Latviešu valodā jo to tu saproti gana labi.

P.S. ar mājas lapu 636.LV gribeju pateikt ka tur var nopirkt arzemju(kapitālistu )autoru sarakstītas grāmatas kuras ir  loti labi tulkotas un iespiestas  krievu valodā kuras ir ļoti labi un viegli uztveramas.

----------


## Girts

> izmanto gugli
> meklējamie vārdi - pretestība, lienāra pr., nelineāra pr., strāva, spriegums, virknes slēgums, paralēlais slēgums, tranzistora uzbūve/darbiba, diodes uzbūve/darbība, pastirpinatajs, kopejs kolektors, kopēja baze, pastirpinataja parametri
> 
> Un tad atbildi uz 1. jautajumu - ja būs 2pretestības katra ar 10omiem saslēgtas paralēli un šis slēgums virknē ar 5 omu pretestību, cik būs kopējā ?  )))))


 Tev arī velns aiz mēles rusta kas tev tiem prātvēderiem jāstasta lai paši kaušas pa to smilšu kasti.Es sāku kausties no 10.gadu vecuma lidz 25 tad saku kausties citā smilšu kastē citā valodā.Ta lai tie snikeru ēdāji iet bruģi slīpēt, nefig te izziņu biroju atvert

----------


## Epis

marts4 viss kas tev vajadzīgs lai kautko iemācīts tev jau ir un tas ir internets  ::  un iesaku meklēt informāciju Angļu valodā, tā ir dominējošā tehnoloģiju valoda pasaulē. 
protams nav viegli sākt mācīties svešvalodā, jo lielākai daļai smagās angļu terminaloģijas nav tūlkojuma vārdnīcās līdz ar to jādomā pašam ar intuīciju ko tas viss nozīmē, + tāds ka vari šeit rakstīt to ko nesaproti un tad gan jau kāds iztūlkos un pateiks ap ko tā lieta tur grozās. 
Ja cītīgi lasīsi un googlēsi pēc kādiem 2 gadiem iespējams ka jau būsi gudrāks par mani  :: , jo jaunajiem pielec ļoti ātri, tākā  redzēsi ka sākot mācīties angliski pēc pāris mēnešiem, tev tas būs tik pat vienkārši kā lasīt kādu latviešu grāmatu. 




> Nu tad tev vēl nav pienācis laiks apgūt šis gudribas ko sauc par electroniku un mehatroniku ka teca salavenais krievu radioamatieris Ernests Krenkelis Teododra dēls '' radioamatieris kurš nesaprot morzes ābeci ir radioinvalīds'' es nedaudz pārfrāzēšu elektroniķis kur negrib mācīties krievu valodu negrib kļūtari par elektroniķi.


 .

Krievu valoda nav vajadzīga lai kļūtu par elektroniķi, mēs dzīvoja 21x gadsimtā un te dominē, vismaz pagaidām, Angļu valoda, iespējam ka nākotnē tā būs Ķīniešu (viss atkarīgs no tā kura ekonomika būs pasaulē spēcīgākā tā valoda arī dominēs, un ķīna jau tagat ir lielākais pasaules eksportētājs, tākā iespējams ka pēc 10 gadiem vaidzēs ķīniešu heroglifus mācītes.)

----------


## Girts

Lai nu kurš butu te runājis par mācīšanos un elektroniku bet nu tu Epi laid to ko tu tur esi sagrābstijis, to nevajag saukt par mācīšnos bet gan par miskastes urķēšanu,tieši tā miskastes jo irnternets ir lielākā informācijas miskaste kada vel ir tikai redzēta un sākot mācīties caur internetu var aimācities uz Tvaika universitāti .Ļoti labas grāmatas ir šim Franču autoram( Патрик Гелль  Как превратить персональный компьютер в измерительный комплекс) ja tu Epi   butu kaut vienu ši autora gramatu kaut vai rokas paturejis un kaut vienu no viņa konstrukcijām atkartojis (ustaisijis un noregulejis.tad tu te internetā nenestu tadas stulbības pa 40 foruma lapām pats zini par kurām es runāju.

----------


## Didzis

Protams, angļu valodā var atrast visu mācību literatūru, bet cik tas maksās. Krieviem grāmatas ir kādas desmit reizes lētākas un daudzas vaecās ieskanētas un atrodamas internetā.Tur neviens skurpulozi neskatās uz autortiesību ievērošanu, bet angliski runājošā pasaulē tā vienkārši pa lēto grāmatu nedabūsi. Mēs dzīvojam mazā valstiņā un diemžēl jāmācās gan kaimiņu krievu valodu, gan angļu. Nu nekur neaizbēgsim mēs no tiem krieviem un, par cik Latvijā dzīvo ļoti daudz krievu, tad brīvi pieejama dažāda lēta literatūra krievu valodā. Kādā valodā apgūt zināšanas, tā jau ir katra brīva izvēle, bet krieviski tas noteikti būs lētāk. Oma formula jau nav atkarīga no valodas kādā tā aprakstīta.

----------


## Girts

Kā tad kā tad dominejoša tehnologiju valoda  un utt... tikai ar to savu dominējošo tehnoloģiju valodu tu nekur tālu  nesi ticis CNC neiet ,krāsnas nelodē ,detalas deg ,lodamurs neklausa,vadi lūzst, mikrenes neprogramējas un kodu tārpi sagrauzušitas vis kād priekšzīmi turādi   par elektronikas pašmācibu internetā .Tad tadu rezultatu tu novēli jaunajiem elektronikas apguvejiem

----------


## Epis

Pasaku skaidri un gaiši, ja gribēsi programmēt mikrenes tad bez angļu valodas nekas nesanāks. !!! 
ar krievu valodas grāmatu būs stipri vien par maz.. tāda ir dzīves realitāte, īstanība, un nemēģiniet izlikties (teikt) ka tā nav !! paši zināt ka tās ir tieši tā un ne svādāk, protams daudziem tas nepatīk, bet tur mēs neko nevaram darīt. 

Tehnoloģiskā valoda tā ir ne tikai dēļ tā kad ir kaudze ar visādām grāmatām, (protams dārgām, lai gan internetā ir arī čupa ar bezmaksas grāmatām (nokopētām nelegāli, vai arī pašu ražotāju rakstītām, kā piemēram PIC mikrenēm ir veseli litratūras kalni angļu valodā, un pamācības, tas pats arī AVR mikrenēm, un citām, savkārt krievu valodā ir tikai pāris PIC tūlkotās grāmatas, bet problema jau ir dokumentācijā un pašās programmās, tās tad visas ir ANGĻU valodā, neviens neies pārtūlkot simtiem tūkstošu mikreņu dokumentācijas krievu valodā (katrai mikrenei), paši krievi kas ir elektroniķi māk angļu valodu, tas pats arī ar tiem ķīniešiem tie kas mācās elektroniku arī zin angļu valodu, tieši dēļ šīm dokumentācijām kuras var arī nebūt ķīniešu valodā.
Krievu valodu jau principā jāzin katram latvietim tikai sarunvalodas līmenī, jo krievu ta šeit ir daudz latvijā, + blakus pate lielā, krievīja.

----------


## Pocis

Ja gribi lielus darbus veikt,tad mazus sac. Vel piebildisu tikai to,ka maksla ir nevis kaut ko uzsakt,bet gan novest lidz daudzmaz sakarigam rezultatam.Haoss izraisa skumjas.Ja kaut ko varam sasniegt,tad tikai caur saviem sviedriem.Un kad varešana,saļu sviedru slacīta,augšup kaps,ta prieces tavu sirdi un varbut ne tik tavu,jo gadities var ari ta,ka kadam  patik (noder)  tas,ko radi.

----------


## sharps

Epi... krievu valodaa esoshaa informaacija biezhi vien ir pilniigaaka nekaa anglju valodaa. taa taada krievu iipatniiba izpeetiit visu siiki un smalki. pie reizes padaliities informaacijaa ar paareejiem. bet angliski runaajoshiem taa nekad nebuus vai ljoti reti, jo tas vinjiem ir bizness. angliski runaajoshiem buus iedots nepilniigs shematiskais risinaajums un skops taas apraksts nemaz nerunaajot par softu, kas arii biezhi tikai HEXaa buus  ne ASM vai C.

PS     Poci labaa profila bilde  :: . reaali dziivee ir redzeets windows XP uz kruta spektra analizatora  ::

----------


## marts4

es domāju ka man līdz mikroshēmām vēl tālu tagat tikai sāku apgūt pamatus . un informācija man ir pietiekami !

----------


## Didzis

Epis, temats jau bija par elektronikas pamatu apgūšanu, nevis par uberkruto procesoru programēšanu. Cilvēks, kurš sasniedzis līmeni, ka var nodarboties ar pašu jaunāko procesoru programēšanu, varēs atļauties priekš tam tūkstošiem vērtās programs, par grāmatām vispār nerunājot. Runa iet par iesācēju, kuram līdz procesoriem ir kā līdz mēnesim. Tad nu krievu valodā var atrast ļoti labu mācību literatūru, kura būs vismaz desmit reizes lētāka par angļu valodā dabūnamo. Kāpēc neizmantot šīs iespējas un nemācīties krievu valodu? Godīgi sakot, krievu radioamatieru interneta lapas arī ir daudz interesantāka par citām. Rietumos viss ir tik tālu komercializējies, ka par visu jāmaksā barga nauda, bet krievu "plašā sirds" daudzko dod par brīvu. Ar to es nekādā gadījumā nesaku, ka nevajag angļu valodu, un kā vēl vajag, bet, dzīvošana blakus lielajai krievijai, mums dod daudzas lētākas iespējas un ir jābūt galīgi glupam, lai tās neizmantotu. Tikai neuzskatiet mani par interfrontieti, vai lielās krievijas impērijas aizstāvi. Es vienkārši esmu mazās Latvijas pilsonis, kurš labprāt izmanto lielās kaimiņvalsts atrašanos mums blakus.  
Ja runa iet par procesoriem, tad man rodas iespaids, ka jaunatne tagad sāk elektronikas apgūšanu uzreiz ar procesoriem. Protams, no tā nekas nesanāk un ar interesi par elektroniku ir cauri. Baigi krutais elektroniķis jau  tagad skaitās cilvēks, kurš prot datora mātesplatē iespraust videokarti, bet ja vēl māk izmērīt baroklim barošanas spriegumu, tad vispār ir elektronikas ģēnijs.

----------


## Epis

maza 8bit AVR mikreni var ļoti labi arī izmantot elektronikas pamatu apgūšanai, piemēram kā signālu ģenerātoru, slēgt un vadīt visādus tranzistorus,Led diodes, un citus rīkus + no atmegas var arī uztaisīt tīri sakarīgu Osciloskopu ar 300Ksps (10bit vietā būs tikai 5bit izšķirtspēja jo ADC tiek overclockots  ::  un tad lai redzētu datus viņi būs jāsūta uz kompi caur RS232 com portu vai ar FTDI USB čipu, un pie tam viena šāda normāla ATMEGA's mikrene maksā tikai 1Ls-1.5Ls domāju ka tā ir pieņemama cena jebkuram iesācējam .

Ja negrib mācītes kodēt, bet joprojām grib kādu signālu ģenerātoru datu vācēju, tad nav nekā labāka par kādu Lētu CPLD, kur nekas nav jākodē ir tikai jāuzīmē loģikas shēma un jāieprogrammē, un tad jāskatās kā mirgo lampa sledzās ierīces un notiek citi processi + var arī uztaisīt oscilu tikai te jātaisa pašam ADC konvertieris no rezistoru dalītājiem un comparātoriem  ::  (es tādu esu taisījis nav nekas grūts), bet var dabūt ātrumu kas ir virs 1Msps (ātrums atkarīgs no comparātoru ātruma). 

man liekās ka Ar mikrenēm tā visa lieta ir daudz intresantāka nekā bez

un finālā varēsi uztaisīt kādu robotu, līnijsekotāju vai sumo ar ko sačos piedalīties  ::

----------


## Didzis

Epis, vai tad rakstnieki sāk savu apmācību ar sonetu sacerēšanu, gleznotāji uzreiz sāk ar Rembranta glesnu kopēšanu un jūrnieki uzreiz jūrā dodas kā lielu okeāna laineru kapteiņiem? Viss jāsāk ar elementāro. Vispirms ir jāiemācās, aiz kura gala jātur lodāmurs un kādai jābūt tā temperatūrai, lai varētu normāli lodēt. Jāiemācās skrūvgriezi un knaibles turēt rokās un jāapgūst elementāras iemaņas lai sitot ar āmuru netrāpītu pa pirkstiem. Nu nav cita ceļa, lai kļūtu par kvalificētu radiotehnikas speciālistu- jāsāk ir ar pamatiem. Kā tu vari ņemties ar procesoriem, ja nezini kas ir pretestība, kondensātors, tranzistors un kā tie strādā. Nē , nu protams mums ir pa pilno visādu "speciālistu" un pat ar augstāko izglītību, kuri ir krutie elektroniķi, tikai kad Liepkalnam firmā SAF vajag radiotehnikas speciālistus, tad izrādās, ka nav kur ņemt. Pats esmu ar viņu runājies un tas nav mans izdomājums. Liepkalns gan sākumā savām konstrukcijām korpusus lieca pats un visu lodēja arī pats, par to konstruēšanu nemaz nerunājot. Tagad viņš ir vienas no lielākajām Latvijas elektronikas ražotņu galvenais konstruktors, a kur Epi ir Tavi "speciālisti" bez elementārām pamatzināšanām?

----------


## GuntisK

Epi-nav ko mudīties sākumos ar procesoriem un kontrolieriem. Tur vismaz C ir jāzin lai ko normālu uztaisītu, bet skolās to diemžēl nemāca (Pascalu gan māca). Un kas tur var sanākt ja nezinās pašus pamatus-kas ir rezistors, kas diode, kā tranzistori jāizmanto. Jo arī superkrutās iekārtas sastāv no tādām vienkāršām detaļām kā tas pats rezistor un kondensators. Tā ka nejauc iekšā kontrolierus!

----------


## Raimonds1

Internetā varatrast labāku un sliktaku tekstu, te ir temats - ""Labs teksts par trafiem."" Un tādus vajag piemeklēt par katru tematu un neskopotiesun ielikt linkus. 
Ģirt, kas tas par armijas funktieri - es darīju ta, citiem arī tāpat jāmuģījas????  Es saprotu to dziļo sāpi, ka tad kad pats saki , nebija kas pasaka priekša!

Kas attiecas uz valodu, tad tehniskā profesionālā specializētā valoda ir vieglāk apgūstama, nekā runas vai rakstu valoda, jo jēdzienus, nozimes, saiknes jau daudzmaz zini vai nojaut!

----------


## Girts

> Internetā varatrast labāku un sliktaku tekstu, te ir temats - ""Labs teksts par trafiem."" Un tādus vajag piemeklēt par katru tematu un neskopotiesun ielikt linkus. 
> Ģirt, kas tas par armijas funktieri - es darīju ta, citiem arī tāpat jāmuģījas????  Es saprotu to dziļo sāpi, ka tad kad pats saki , nebija kas pasaka priekša!
> 
> Kas attiecas uz valodu, tad tehniskā profesionālā specializētā valoda ir vieglāk apgūstama, nekā runas vai rakstu valoda, jo jēdzienus, nozimes, saiknes jau daudzmaz zini vai nojaut!


 Armijas funktiera te nav nekāda,ari dziļas sāpes nav.Tika nesaprašana kā lai palīdz bernam kas neprot ne kriervu ne angļu valodu bet grib nodarboties ar elektroniku.

----------


## abergs

Ir palaista datuve:
http://datuve.lv/topic/2/
Kaut ko no elementārām lietām latviešu valodā var palasīt tur: tranz., diodes, kondensatori, lodēšana.
Saraksts pašā apakšā.

----------


## marts4

tas jau iepriekš pieminēts  ::    man pagaidām info pietiek !!!

----------


## Raimonds1

un tātad - 2 desmitomu paralēli un tām virknē 1 piecomu = cik kopā?  :: ))
Vispar jau pēc manas saprašanas tajā apguves procesā ir tas patīkamās lietas, kuras gribās salikt, lai skan, mirgo vai griežas un tas nepatīkamās, kuras, kamēr neesi samontējis, nu ir kļūdas. Piemēram, ja tīsi spoles kaut kādam skaņas ģeneratoram vai LED barosanas induktivitātei, kļūdas sekas būs niecīgas, bet ja 1000V trafu - var būt visādi. Tāpat - nu kam gan būtu nepieciešams no tranzistoriem un pretestībām taisīt loģiku - UN-NE utml, bet ja esi kādu 3v logiku ar 40v automātiku saskaņojis, tad iemaņas uzrodas.

Viens no varianatiem, no kurienes varētu uzrasties elektronikas interesenti, varētu būt tie platīšu spraudēji un programmētaji, kuri maldīgi savulaik sapratuši, ka elektronika ir tikai bloku mainīšana un štekeru spraušana un programmu rakstīšana. Protams, ne visi kā Epis atļausies uzdot jautājumus un atzīt sevi par kaut kādiem iesācējiem, bet ja cilvēks domā un redz, kas notiek pasaules tirgū un LV izstādēs, tad citu variantu nav. Un elektronikas firmam joprojām vajag darbiniekus.

----------


## marts4

25 ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Nav pareizi   ::

----------


## marts4

kā tad ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāda kopējā pretestība ir 2 paralēli saslēgtām 10 omu pretestībām?

----------


## marts4

paralēli nezinu . bet virknē 20 ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Virknē 20  ::  
Vispār labi būtu arī pierakstīt klāt mērvienības. (20 omi)

----------


## marts4

labi . paralēli ir tā -pie +  ?

----------


## marts4

> labi . paralēli ir tā +pie +  ? un - pie - ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pretestībām nav +/-
Labi, sapratu jau. Paralēli būs +pie+  -pie-

----------


## marts4

20 omi

----------


## AndrisZ

Virknē 20 omi. Bet cik paralēli?

----------


## marts4

tik pat 20omi vai 40 omi 
(es jau nezinu darbību )

----------


## AndrisZ

Paskaties te:
http://cmp.ameslab.gov/physics106/lecture16.pdf
Bet vispār vienkāršoti, sevišķi latviešu valodā man uzreiz neizdevās atrast. 
Divu pretestību paralēlslēguma kopējo pretestību rēķina pēc formulas R1*R2/(R1+R2).
Ja abas pretestības vienādas, tad sanāk vienkārši R/2

----------


## marts4

tas ko tu ieliki man rādās melnas bildītes ar pelēkām steīpiņām un vesela čupa ar eroriem

----------


## Raimonds1

cik liela ir pretestiba, ja 2 vienādas pretestības saslēdz virknē
cik liela - ja paralēli

----------


## marts4

ja 2 vienādas saslēdz virknē ir 2reiz lielāka pretestība. bet par to paralēli man nav skaidrs

----------


## Raimonds1

1/Rkopējā = 1/R1 +1/R2

----------


## marts4

nesapraru !!!

----------


## Raimonds1

1 dalīts ar kopējo paralēlā slēguma pretestību ir vienāds ar 1 dalīts ar pirmo pretestibu plus 1 dalīts ar otro pretestību.
Saliec omus iekšā.

----------


## linux

marts4, iesaku aiziet uz tuvāko bibliotēku, kautvai savā skolā un paņemt 8 vai 9 klases fizikas mārcību grāmatu (neatceros, kura bija īstā, pašķirsti pats, apskaties), tur ir visi pamati, itīpaši iesācējam pats svarīgākais: oma likums.

Raimonds1, labi, ka tu palīdzi cilvēkam, bet godīgi sakot tevis formulētus uzdevumus ir grūti izprast cilvēkam, kas neko nerubī.
 ::  

Es pats brīvajā laikā kautko palasu par šitām visām lietām, bet ja dažreiz kāds vielu neizskaidro "ne grāmatas valodā", tad saprast patiešām ir grūti.

marts4, lai tev būtu vieglāk saprast:
Kautkas no pamatiem!

Tātad ir divu veidu elektriskie slēgumi: paralēlais un virknes slēgums.
Lai būtu vieglāk saprast - skaties attēlu!
[attachment=1:2ntciony]paralels-virkne.JPG[/attachment:2ntciony]
Tātad attēlā redzi, ka, rezistori ir attēloti pirmajā gadījumā - virknē (viens aiz otra), bet otrā gadījumā paralēli, ceru ka nebūs jāskaidro vārda paralēli nozīme.

Apskatīsim tuvāk gadījumu, kurā elementi ir sakārtoti virknē:
[attachment=0:2ntciony]virkne.JPG[/attachment:2ntciony]
Svarīgākais, kas jāzin par virknes slēgumu?
1. Visur plūst cauri vienādi stipra strāva, tātad (skatamies 2. attēlā), gan pie pirmā rezistora (R1), gan pie otrā (R2), gan pie trešā (R3) plūst vienāda stipruma strāva, un nekas nemainās.
2. Virknē rezistoru pretestība tiek vienkārši skaitīta kopā: Tātad attēlā redzam, ka pretestība ir R1+R2+R3 tātad 3+10+5=18 Komi (kiloomi - 18 000 Omi)!
3. Spriegums, ja ir vairāki galvaniskie elementi (baterijas) salikti virknē (viens aiz otra), Volti tiek skaitīti kopā, tāpat kā rezistoru pretestības. (Saliekot divas baterijas pa 1,5V (1,5V+1,5V=3V), vienu aiz otras, un pieliekot klāt diodi, attiecīgi caur to plūdīs strāva ar spriegumu 3V.

Sākam rēķināt!
1. Izrēķinam cik stipra strāva plūst virknē
Mums var palīdzēt tikai un vienīgi oma likums: I=U/R (Strāvas stiprums ir spriegums dalīts ar pretestību).
Zinam, ka spriegums U=9V (attēlā)
Zinam, ka kopējā pretestība ir 18Komi (attēlā redzam un protam saskaitīt)
I=9/18000=0,0005A (pareizinam ar 1000 un iegūstam 0,5 mA (miliamperus)

2. Varam izrēķināt kāds spriegums ir uz katra rezistora.
Atkal ņemam palīgā oma likumu.
Zinam formulu I=U/R (pāreidojot to var iegūt arī U=I*R vai R=U/I)
Zinam, ka virknē visur ir nemainīga strāva 0,0005A
Zinam katra rezistora pretestību (3komi, 10komi, 5komi)
Rēķinam spriegumu uz pirmā rezistora
U=0,0005*3000=1,5V 
(Tev uzdevums, izrēķināt to pašu pārējiem rezistoriem)
Atceries, ka vienmēr viss ir jāpārveido uz pamatmērvienībām ( no mA uz A, no kOmiem uz Omiem u.t.t.)


Tālāk pagaidām nerakstīšu, tas ir diezgan laikietilpīgi, un nezinu kādas būs atsauksmes, neapšaubu, ka mans garais raksts varētu būt ar kādu kļūdiņu, kā arī lasītājam grūti lasāms, tātad atsauksmes, lai zinu, vai var rakstīt tālāk šādā, daļēji sarunvalodā, kurā, pēc manām domām ir vieglāk saprast.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas viss ir pareizi un labi. Tomēr ir drusku katram jāpapūlas meklēt info, virknes slēgumu marts saprata, tad, kad sapratīs paralēlo, tad iesim pie tā, kas tur ir jaudām, kas ar to , ka pretestiba - lampa, gaismas diode, sildemlements var būt nelineāra, kas ir soļa spriegums , ja vads nokritis pļavā, kā virknes pretestības vietā bus tranzistors, kas savu pretestību mainīs pēc kaut kadas formuliņas un tad jau tālāk pie atgriezeniskās saites, sprieguma kritumiem, utt.
Bet nu 2 pretestību paralēlais slēgums - tur jāieliek tie 10 omi to R1 un R2 vieta un jāizrēķina! tātad 1/Rkop= 1/10 +1/10

----------


## Raimonds1

Laikam jau tā grāmata, ko vajadzētu uzrakstit, jāsāk ar matemātiku - rēķiniem, daļskaitļiem, grafikiem, utt. Un tad mērvienību salīdzinājumi, fizikas likumi un pārējais.
ja 1/Rkop=1/R1+1/R2, tad izejot uz kopēju saucēju  ::  sanāk , ka 1/Rkop =  (R1+R2)/(R1xR2)
tātad Rkop = R1xR2/(R1+R2)

----------


## juris90

da 10,10omi   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

10X10 dalīts ar (10plus10)

----------


## juris90

nu ja divas 10om pretestibas sledz paraleli sanak 5om+ vel minetie 5om virknee.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, taagd izrēķināsim , cik lielas jaudas pretestības jāņem, ja tam klāt slēgsim 10 voltus, 20 voltus un 3o voltus.  P=UI  I=U/R

----------


## marts4

> Labi, taagd izrēķināsim , cik lielas jaudas pretestības jāņem, ja tam
> klāt slēgsim 10 voltus, 20 voltus un 3o voltus. P=UI I=U/R


 nesaprotu kas ir 3o  volti. un uzd arī nesaprotu   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Te būtu vietā uzprasīt -kurā klasē Marts4 tad iet? Un tikai tad uzdot jautājumus. Šitos jautājumus fizikā apl;uko tikai 9.klasē, tā ka nav ko prasīt lai izrēķina uzdevumus ja cilvēks pat nezin ko apzīmē ar U,I,R.

----------


## marts4

eju 7 klasē. man 13 gadi . neko daudz nezinu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet tad ir īstais laiks pamazām mācīties to visu un angļu valodu, katru dienu 5 tehniskos terminus un aiziet. Tur kādi 500 jāzin, lai varētu tekstus pa tiešo lasīt. vēl būtu jasaprot, kas ir grafiks, ko tas nozīmē, ja ir xun y ass un kā to grafiku lasīt.
Faktiski jau 100 dalīšana ar 20 man liekas ir kaut kadas 3klases viela vai kā.
Nu tātad uz 10 omiem būs 10 volti, uz katriem 5 omiem būs 5 volti
bet viena gadījumā tie pieci omi būs viens rezistors, otrā - 2 paralēli slēgti rezistori ) 
kāds varētu paturpināt >>>

----------


## marts4

par grafikiem un x un y asi jau zinu. un man nav laiks katru dienu kko mācīties

----------


## Raimonds1

labi, nu tad ņemsim formulu I=U/R strava ir spriegums dalīts ar pretestību
 strava ir 10volti/10 omi
20volti/10omi un
30volti /10omi
tālāk P=UI jauda ir spriegums reiz strāva
spriegums uz 1 5omu pretestibu būs puse no 10 voltiem, jo otra pretestība ir tieši tāda pati
tātad....

----------


## GuntisK

Labi -jāatšifrē šitie "nezināmie" apzīmējumi, lai Marts saprastu. 
U-spriegums
I-strāva
R-pretestība
P-jauda

----------


## linux

Paturpinot GuntisK iesākto par apzīmejumiem, tā, lai ir kaut cik pārskatāmi, ar mērvienībām:
U - spriegums - mēra Voltos (V), 1000mV=1V=0,001kV
I - strāva - mēra Amperos (A), 1000mA=1A
R - pretestība - mēra Omos (Ω), 1000Ω=1kΩ=0,001MΩ
P - jauda - mēra Vatos (W), 1000mW=1W=0,001kW

Protams visiem vēl var likt vienādības zīmes uz abām pusēm un likt vēl mērvienības, bet nu domāju, ka marts4, un citiem, kas tikai sāk interesēties par elektroniku ar šo pašu pietiks.


Cik saprotu, tad grūtāk iet ar paralēlo slēgumu.
Apskatīsim to tuvāk (attēls):
[attachment=1 :: 2ugb3ta]paralels.JPG[/attachment :: 2ugb3ta]
Tātad redzam, ka PARALĒLI viens otram ir novietoti 3 rezistori.

Kas jāzin par paralēlo slēgumu:
1. Paralēlajā slēgumā ir visur viens, nemainīgs spriegums (V) (Līdzīgi kā virknes slēgumā tas ir ar strāvas stiprumu)
2. Strāvu (Strāvas stiprumu) iegūst saskaitot kopā strāvas stiprumu uz katra rezistora. (Līdzīgi kā virknes slēgumā tas i ar spriegumu)
3. Pretestība. Šī lieta, iespējams, var likties vissarežģītākā no paralēlā slēguma pamatiem.
Kā iegūstam kopējo pretestību?
Lai aprēķinātu kopējo pretestību, ir jāizmanto diezgan vienkārša formula R(kopējā)=1/R1+1/R2+1/R3 u.t.t.
Skatamies zīmējumā un rēķinam . (Varam saukt palīgā kalkulatoru)
R=1/10+1/2+1/1=0,1+0,5+1=1,6Ω

Tas tā kā īsumā viss par paralēlo slēgumu.

Pavisam vienkāršs uzdevums:
Noteikt kopējo pretestību virknē (attēls zemāk)
[attachment=0 :: 2ugb3ta]paralels_uzdevums.JPG[/attachment :: 2ugb3ta]

----------


## marts4

R=1/20+1/15+1/47+1=0,05 +0,0666667+0,0212766=0,13794327Ω ? 
nezinu man tā sanāca. / ir darīšanas zīme?

----------


## linux

Ir pareizi, tikai beigās jau varēji arī noapaļot uz kādiem 2 cipariem aiz komata.
Protams, / ir dalīšanas zīme.

----------


## marts4

gibēju lai ir precīzi   ::     tu varētu būt skolotājs  ::

----------


## marts4

board cookies ko tas nozīmē ? foruma apakšā tāds ir.

----------


## linux

Tu esi pārāk ziņkārīgs..
Cookies ir sīkdatnes, kas glabā sevī attiecīgi visādus sīkumus, piemēram, ja tu ienāc šajā lapā, ielogojies, ieej citā lapā, atnāc atpakaļ un vēljoprojām uzrādās, ka esi ielogojies.
..Tas tā - ļoti primitīvi, tāpat būs grūti saprast.

Un, nē, skolotājs gan nebūšu. Kā jau varbūt teicu, tas aizņem pārāk daudz laika u.t.t. bez tam pats no elektronikas saprotu tikai pamatus, ja tos var saukt par pamatiem..

----------


## marts4

nē es nēsmu ziņkārīgs bet gan zināt kārs  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Tātad redzam, ka PARALĒLI viens otram ir novietoti 3 rezistori.
> 
> R=1/10+1/2+1/1=0,1+0,5+1=1,6Ω
> 
> Tas tā kā īsumā viss par paralēlo slēgumu.
> 
> Pavisam vienkāršs uzdevums:
> Noteikt kopējo pretestību virknē (attēls zemāk)
> [attachment=0:muol6v16]paralels_uzdevums.JPG[/attachment:muol6v16]


 Tevi nemulsina iznākums, kas ir lielāks par to vienoma pretestību, kas tur ir??? Paralēlaja slegumā, kur kopeja pretestība ir MAZĀKA  par katru atsevisķo pretestību??
Nevis Rkop= bet gan 1/Rkop=
tā kā saucēji jāvienādo

----------


## Raimonds1

Izdaliet 1 ar savu rezultātu.

----------


## marts4

1/0,13794327=7,24935693 ?

----------


## Raimonds1

PAREIZI! Paralēlajā slēgumā kopējā pretestība vienmēr būs MAZĀKA par katru atsevisķō, bet virknes - lielāka.
Tagad sarēķini to uzdevumu ar tām 10 omu pretestībām , tad tiksim jēgā ar tām jaudām un tad kaut ko saķibināsim ar kādu lampu vai gaismas diodi.

----------


## marts4

> un tātad - 2 desmitomu paralēli un tām virknē 1 piecomu = cik kopā? ))
> Vispar jau pēc manas saprašanas tajā apguves procesā ir tas patīkamās lietas, kuras gribās salikt, lai skan, mirgo vai griežas un tas nepatīkamās, kuras, kamēr neesi samontējis, nu ir kļūdas. Piemēram, ja tīsi spoles kaut kādam skaņas ģeneratoram vai LED barosanas induktivitātei, kļūdas sekas būs niecīgas, bet ja 1000V trafu - var būt visādi. Tāpat - nu kam gan būtu nepieciešams no tranzistoriem un pretestībām taisīt loģiku - UN-NE utml, bet ja esi kādu 3v logiku ar 40v automātiku saskaņojis, tad iemaņas uzrodas..


 tu domā šo ?
1/20+1/20+5=0,05+0,05+5=6 omi ? vai atkal  1 ir jādala ar 6 ?

----------


## linux

Tiešām atvainojos, gadās ātri rakstot..

----------


## marts4

nekas katram gadās  ::  un tas man rezultaats ir pareizs ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kopā gan nevarēs jaukt. Ir divi slēgumi - viens - 2 desmitomu paralēli - slēgumā pretestība uz pusi mazaka, tātad -5 omi. 10x10/(10+10)
Tai VIRKNē  1 piecomu - tātad 5+5=10 omi.
Pieslēgsim sim kombinētajam slēgumam, kura kopejā pretestība ir 10 omi 10 voltus. Kādu stravu un kādu jaudu dabūsim? Cim volti būs uz katru pretestību?

----------


## marts4

nezinu

----------


## abergs

Un kā būtu mēģināt ar šo:
http://e1998.newmail.ru/index.htm  ::

----------


## marts4

meiģināju jau sen nekā interesanta

----------


## abergs

> nezinu


 


> nekā interesanta


 Ko tālāk?

----------


## marts4

nezinu

----------


## Epis

Tad ir pienācis laiks padarīt kautko intresantāku kā palasīt kādu AVR mikrenes pamācību kā tās programmēt ASMā tas ir ļoti vienkārši.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.halflife2.net/forums/archive ... 60446.html
http://www.physicsforums.com/archive/in ... 72056.html
http://www.singaporestudent.com/eb_ph_resistor.pdf
šim 5 piemērs atiecas uz šo uzdevumu, tikai vērtības citas R1=5omi, R2=10omi, R3=10omi


tātad, ja P(jauda)= U(spriegums) x I(strāva)
un I=U/R(pretesstiba), tad ja 10 volti uz 10 miem - strāva kopēja ķēde ir?

un tad kaut ko saslēgsim, kaut kādu lampu  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Tad ir pienācis laiks padarīt kautko intresantāku kā palasīt kādu AVR mikrenes pamācību kā tās programmēt ASMā tas ir ļoti vienkārši.


 Un topiks pārvēršas par Epja audzināšanu, nevis Oma likuma piemērošanas mācibu līdzekli   ::

----------


## marts4

man vajag paskaidrot !! man neaiziet uzeiz . Raimond skaidro !!

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu izrēķini , kas būs ja, 10 volti uz desmit omiem. Un ieliec jaudas formulā strāvas vietā  spriegumu un pretestibu un otrā formulā sprieguma vietā  strāvu un pretestību. 
Iezīmējas dažas problemas - mētāšanas, neuzmanība, intereses nenoturība un ļoti mazs elektronikas interesentu skaits  :: 
http://www.singaporestudent.com/eb_ph_resistor.pdf
kādas būtu 6.tā jautājuma atbildes?

----------


## marts4

man tur nekas nerādās tikai punktiņi.

----------


## dmd

nevar diez aizdzīt epi no atsevišķiem topikiem?  :: 

cilvēks vēl te mocās ar oma likumu, bet šis jau te avrus iesaka  :: 
epi, ņem, ka lodamuru un uzlodē kādu and, xor no tranzistoriem. vai arī RC oscilatoru no NOT mikrenes, citadi te tāds speciālists, ka turies. tik salodēt ne velna nejēdz.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār ja tos pdf saita piemērus par slēgumiem iznanalizētu, tad būtu kaut kads labums, bet nu tā kā intereses nav , tad ņemam avr, asembleri un C++, uz priekšu!

----------


## marts4

tu domā ka man nav interese ? man tiešām tas fails nedarbojas  ::    bija jauu vēl 1 tāda paša veida un arī nedarbojās  ::

----------


## linux

Jūs lietotājam marts4 iesakat C++?
Ja lāgā neiet ar oma likumu un nesaprot angļu valodu, tad kāds C++?
Assamblers? Tā būtu pašnāvība  ::  Tur pat ar saskaitīšanu ~6 rindiņas būtu milzīgas problēmas..

----------


## Raimonds1

Latvijas pedagoģijas sistēma diemžēl padarījusi vidējo skolnieku par patērētaju un tusētāju .  Tā kā bez cirka nekas nesanāks  ::   Bet vienalga, mēs tomēr varetu tikt jēgā ar tiem slēgumiem, jaudām un kaut ko sabūvēt  ::   ja nu pēkšņi kādam interesē

----------


## marts4

man interesē !!!

----------


## Girts

> Latvijas pedagoģijas sistēma diemžēl padarījusi vidējo skolnieku par patērētaju un tusētāju .  Tā kā bez cirka nekas nesanāks   Bet vienalga, mēs tomēr varetu tikt jēgā ar tiem slēgumiem, jaudām un kaut ko sabūvēt   ja nu pēkšņi kādam interesē


 Kāds te sakars latvijas pedeagogijas sistēmai  ar to ka pasaulē aug pokemoni, jā pasaulē nevis tikai Latvijā un audzina ne ja centrālas bankas pārstavji   
par kuriem runā Zietgeistā bet gan paši pedagogi un vecaki.Tā vietā la nopirktu bērnam rotallietu kas izglīto nopēkt to kas degradē jo lielāki aug jo degradējošākas rotaļietas perkam,dāvinam un tālāk stumjam pokemonu zemē,jo tā mums ir vieglāk  un ērtāk nolikt to bērnu pie TV,PC,SPS,XBOX,IPOD,SE_WALKMAN utt .Nevis pašam paņemt nopirkt  kādu jaunā  zinātnieka  komplektu   un par abiem ar dēlu vai meitu atsvaidzinot savas zināšanas dabaszinības to visu salikt lidz tas darbojas strādā.

----------


## dmd

ja godīgi, man bernībā bija, i radiokonstruktors, i citādāki konstruktori, a intereses - nemaz. 
laiks mainās, intereses mainās.

----------


## Girts

> ja godīgi, man bernībā bija, i radiokonstruktors, i citādāki konstruktori, a intereses - nemaz. 
> laiks mainās, intereses mainās.


 Par cik agru bērnību tu runā, Zinu tikai  to ka biju saviem vecākiem ka skabarga pakaļā ja seņci nopirka mašinpistoli ar elektromotoriņu tas tas shturmgever tika ātri izremontēts un motors tika rucināts ar bateriju tāpat ja vel palaimējas nenorut vadus mikromotorītim tad vispar bija super uz ass tika kabināts vis iespejamais propeleris ,zobrats, utt Man arī bija  konstruktori , mehaniskais , elektriskie un  radiokonstuktors kurā puse no konstrukcijām negāja  tēvs arī nebija padomdevējs ta nu mulājos vairakus gadus  kamēr isi pirms PSRS sabrukuma izkaucu lai man abonē Modeļist Konstruktor  un RADIO atnaca tris numuri no katra un  CCCP kaput, bet braukt uz Rigu uz Latgalīti  pirkt kautkādas detaļas   šenči nepiekrita.Tā kā viss aiz vecākiem būs atbalsts no seņčiem bus ari interese un iespējas

----------


## abergs

> man tiešām tas fails nedarbojas  bija jauu vēl 1 tāda paša veida un arī nedarbojās


 Sameklē un uzinstalē ADOBE READER vai ātrāku FOXIT READER (vai paprasi lai kāds uzinstalē).

----------


## Velko

Nu, ja par bērnību runā. Cik vien sevi atceros, esmu kautko konstruējis. Pat apskatoties savu ~6 gadu vecumā zīmēto - motori, sūkņi, šļūtenes, mucas uz paaugstinājuma, lampas, slēdži. Un visur vienmēr piezīmēti klāt 2 vadi, pa kuriem pienāk "+" un "-"  ::  Laikam diagnoze   :: 

Ar konstruktoriem bija viena bēda - tie tika mežonīgā ātrumā saskrūvēti, bet pēc tam, lai taisītu ko citu, bija žēl jaukt ārā. Nu, bet bija jau arī garāža, instrumenti, dēļi, skārds. Svētki bija, kad sencis nopirka Moskvičam jaunu akumulatoru un veco atdeva man.

Vēlāk, kad uzzināju kas tas tāds dators, pirmais ko sāku darīt - (mācīties) programmēt. Pēc tam visa konstruēšanas kāre pārsviedās uz dažnedažādāko programmu rakstīšanu. Un tikai pirms kādiem 2 gadiem atgriezās interese par elektroniku.

----------


## marts4

> man tiešām tas fails nedarbojas  bija jauu vēl 1 tāda paša veida un arī nedarbojās 
> 
> 
>  Sameklē un uzinstalē ADOBE READER vai ātrāku FOXIT READER (vai paprasi lai kāds uzinstalē).


 man nav datoram atmiņas vi cietais cd ir 9 gb

----------


## Epis

Nu ja tev HD ir 9BG tad laikam ka pats kompis arī ir vecs, tad vienīgais ko varu iteikt ir nopērc jaunu kompi (kautvai kādu letāko 2 kodolnieku, kas ēstu pēc iespējas mazāk elektrības jo tā tagt maksā dārgi!

Uztaisat kāds BEztēmā jaunu topiku par to ko kurš ko darījis bērnībā, lai varētu redzēt kas tad īsti ir bērniem jāmāca lai tie vēlāk kļūtu par elektroniķiem, inženieriem utt.

Man arī bīj konstruktori, vēl krievu laikos un pamatskolā vēl lego, bet viss vairāk es esu remontējis riteni, it sevišķi vienu no pirmajiem riteņiem Škoļņik viņam aizmugurējā rumba visu laiku plīsa un tad pēc pamācības lika visu kopā veselu dienu, lai kādas 10 minūtes varētu pavizināties, pēctam bīj saliekamais un tam jau rumbas bīj normālas

----------


## Raimonds1

No tās pieredzes,kas man ir, esmu secinājis, ka ir jābūt kaut kadai pakāpenibai uz sistēmātiskumam elektronikas apguvē. Rezistori un to slēgumi ir pateiciga viela tāpec, ka no rezistora  darbības var pāriet pie tranzistora un salīdzinoši pie induktivitates un  kapacitates, kā tās uzvedas elektriskajā ķēdē. pie tam daudzas shēmas, kad tranzistors nestrādā on/off režīmā , to var skaidrot kā laikā mainīgu pretestību slēgumu ( pie augstākām frekvencēm arī kapacitāti).  Bet nu metodes var būt dažādas!

----------


## a_masiks

> tad vienīgais ko varu iteikt ir nopērc jaunu kompi (kautvai kādu letāko 2 kodolnieku, kas ēstu pēc iespējas mazāk elektrības jo tā tagt maksā dārgi!


 
http://www.latvenergo.lv/portal/page..._schema=PORTAL
Maksa par elektroenerģiju Ls/kWh  0.051  

http://www.agropols.lv/zinas.php?&dokuments=81357
veikalā litrs piena - 0,6ls, kukulis baltmaizes - 0,4 Ls. = 1Ls. = 20kW/h = vairāk par 40 h datora darbam.
ja cilvēks var atteikties vienā dienā no pāris šķelēm maizes un vienas piena glāzes = viņam pietiek ietaupīto līdzekļu lai darbinātu datoru šajā dienā 10h. 
Ja tev nav ko prātīgu pateikt - labāk ir paklusēt. IMHO.


PS - par iesācēju tēmu. Pats labākais un iedvesmojošākais variants elektronikā man ir bijis caur grāmatu "Kad mājā brīnumdaris". Liekas - tulkots no krievu valodas.





> Ivanovs Boriss. Kad mājā brīnumdaris / Boriss Ivanovs ; no krievu val. tulk. A.Strode. - Rīga : Zvaigzne, 1979. - 141, [1] lpp. : il. - Uz vāka un titlp. aut. uzrād.: B.Ivanovs.

----------


## dmd

[offtiopic]nu jā, episki... lētāko divkodolnieku. a vienkodolnieki jau nekādi neies cauri?  :: 
btw es tagad sēžu arī pie kompja, kam ir 10Gb cietnis (P4 2.6Ghz, 1Gb Ram). un? rasēju autokadā, zīmēju mājiņas revitā, ka nemetas. un neizmantotos resursus (kas ir lielākā daļa no resursursiem) izmantoju folding@home projektā. kādreiz tīri labi dzīvoju arī uz 80386dx un 100 megabaitu cietņa. i dokumentus varēju uzrakstīt, i diskogaismas pa lpt portu dzenāt. 
vet jā, laiki ir mainījušies un cilvēku līkrocība tiek kompensēta ar lielakām jaudām.

FOXIT READER ir pāris megabaiti. neticu, ka tāds nieks neatradīsies cietnī.

----------


## MONKEY

> PS - par iesācēju tēmu. Pats labākais un iedvesmojošākais variants elektronikā man ir bijis caur grāmatu "Kad mājā brīnumdaris". Liekas - tulkots no krievu valodas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ivanovs Boriss. Kad mājā brīnumdaris / Boriss Ivanovs ; no krievu val. tulk. A.Strode. - Rīga : Zvaigzne, 1979. - 141, [1] lpp. : il. - Uz vāka un titlp. aut. uzrād.: B.Ivanovs.


 Nu moins. Man pašam tāda grāmata arī ir, un vel plauktā stāv. Neticēju, ka vel kādam tāda ir bijusi. Kad skolā ( tas ir kādā 6. klasē ) bija arpuskalses lasīšana ( mājās bija jālasa un pec tam skolā jaatskaitās ), tad lasiju šāda veida grāmatas, jo citas vienkārši neinteresēja. Tad bija tā ka visi lasija lielus, garus stāstus, bet es plānu grāmatiņu, kurai bija ļoti atsķirīgs saturs no citām. Nekad tā arī neesu izlasījis Viniju Pūku u.t.t. Vispār grāmatai nav ne vainas un šādas te bija vairumā. Vispār mana mīļāka grāmata bija -  No rotaļām uz zināšanām . Nu tā interesēja, ka vel tagad stāv divi eksemplāri. Nu nekā kapitālāka nav, kā uzveidot mazu eksperimentu, kas saistīts fiziku, ķīmiju, un pēc tam izlasīt paskaidrojumu kāpēc tas tā. Daudzus eksperimentus veicu un pēc tam priecājos. Kautvai tāds vienkārš - ielej pilnu glāzi ar ūdeni, uzliec virsū lapu un apgriez glāzi otrādi - visu dienu spēlējos   ::  . Tiesa gan tur no elektronikas nav ne smakas, bet tik vienkārši eksperimenti, ka grēks bija nepamēģināt, visu vajadzīgo varēja atrast mājās. Nu laba grāmata, pamatus varēja apgūt.

----------


## Velko

> [offtiopic]nu jā, episki... lētāko divkodolnieku. a vienkodolnieki jau nekādi neies cauri?


 Šoreiz gan piekritīšu Epim. Ja reiz pērk kompi, tad lai pietiek ilgākam laikam. Par pašu "jaunāko un krutāko" nav vērts tērēties, bet apzināti pirkt morāli novecojušu kasti arī nav laba doma.

----------


## a_masiks

*Velko*  man šķiet - jums abiem ar epi motivācija atsķiras divkodola datora pirkšanā. Jebšu tu ar "datoru ilgākam laikam" domāji  = uzlādētu laptopu un lietot šamo tikai tik ilgi, cik batjorkas velk?

----------


## Epis

offtops
Kā kurš to naudu rēķina es reiķinu tā:
pieņemam ka vidēji kompis varētu ēst (sliktākajā gadījumā 200w) 
tad ja no rīta ieslēdz un vakarā izslēdz paiet ap 12h dienā līdz ar to 1 dineā notērējam 2,4Kw/h
mēnesī ir ~30dienas = 2,4*30=72 kw/s pēc pašreizējā tarifa 0,051Ls= 3,67Ls pēc jaunā tarifa kas drīz vien būs 0,071ls būs jamaksā 5,112Ls (mēnesī), un parēķinam uz 1 gadu tas ir 61ls (pēc jaunā tarifa, kas tikai vēl būs) nu lūk ja kāds izmanto kādu vecu rījīgu kompi (kad bīj to lielo Ghz ēra ta visi rīja 100w tā ka maz nelikās, tagadējie 65nm procesori ēd ne vairāk kā 65W(manējais tik ēd) ir arī tādi kas ēd pie 40W, jaunie 45nm ēdīs vēl mazāk, tākā pagaidi kādu mēnesi un tad iepērc kādu Penryne proci.

+ vecajiem kompjiem barošanas bloki ir šausmīgi sūdīgi to efektivitāte labi ja ir pie 60% tākā gandrīz vai puse no elektrības rēķina ko maksā par kompja darbību noēd vecais barošanas bloks !!
līdz ar to secinājums tāds kad veca kaste pāris gadu laikā noēdīs tik daudz elektrības cik maksā jauns kompis !! tagat vēl to tā nejūt, bet ar jaunajiem elektrības tarifiem sajutīsiet, un kad aizklapēc ciet Ignalīnas Ātomeni tad sajutīsiet vēl vairāk.

----------


## a_masiks

Ne pārāk saprotu tavu rēķināšanu. Ja pēc tavām domām dators sliktākajā gadījumā tērē 200W un salīdzinot vecie datori rīja 100w tā ka maz nelikās - tad kā tu tur rēķini to jauno datoru ekonomiskumu un izdevīgumu, ja viņi tērē tev par 100w vairāk? Kur tu saskati ietaupīšanu? Es nebūdams ekonomists, šo paradoksu nesaprotu. Tagad grāmatvežus ar šādām zināšanām skolo?

----------


## Velko

Nē, mana motivācija ir - nopirkt kompi un lietot vismaz 5 gadus. A par elektrības patēriņu man pofig. Vai tērēju 3KW (vairāk vadi netur) visu laiku, vai netērēju nemaz - maksa no tā nemainās (integrēta īrē).

----------


## Raimonds1

ieskenē ka kāds tos slēgumus bildē un pabazarēsism par tiem  :: 

bija kaut kāds kompis pa Ls200, laptops ar 4Gb atmiņu un instalētu Linux
ja ilgspēlējošo - rūpniecieksais kompis ar cieto disku mikrenes veida bez kustiogām daļam un viiss, tik cena tam cietatajam diskam lielāka

----------


## dmd

ak vai  :: 

1) veco PSU zudumi ir mērāmi aptuveni 25% jauno PSU zudumi ~15%.
2) procesors nav vienīgais, kas patērē elektrību. atmiņa, videokarte, ventilatori, kas to visu spej nodzesēt... ir jau kautkāds iemesls, kāpēc man mājās ir kompis ar 200W PSU un darbā dualkors ar 450W PSU... ne? intereses pēc rīt paņemšu ampermetru un pamērīšu, cik tad elektrības ēd tāds dualkors pilna gaitā.

----------


## linux

Paturpinot par tiem pašiem PSU..
Ja no viena pc PSU paņem divus 4pin izvadus (tie, kam molex galā), un saslēgs abiem 12V līnijas paralēli (tādejādi cenšoties iegūt lielāku strāvu) vai notiks kas katastrofāls, vai arī tas ir normāli realizējams?

----------


## Raimonds1

izslēgtam aparātam pārbaudi, vai tie abi kontakti nav vieni un tie paši
ja ir, tad abu slēgšana paralēli ir par tik jēgas, par cik labāks kontakts un viss
avota jaudu jau tas nepalielina

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau runa gāja par elektronikas pamatu apgūšanu, nevis par kompju parametru salīdzināšanu. Par kompjiem jau var runāt simts un vienā forumā, bet par radiotehniku gandrīz nekur. Lūdzu nenovirzīsimies no temata.

----------


## deivs001

Kā ir ar tās grāmatas "Kad mājā brīnumdaris" skenēta varianta iegūšanu?

----------


## Epis

Par Oma likumu: 
lai intresantāk pētīt OMA likumu paņem 5V barošanas bloku (kautvai no USB porta, vai LTP kompja porta, un tad pielodē starp + un - diodi (tā lai viņa spīdētu, ja nespīd lodē otrādies) viss ticamāk ka diode pēc pāris sekundēm sadegs (nekādu liesmu nebūs, vienkaŗši vairs nespīdēs) un lai viņa nesadegtu tev jāzin OMA likums, un tas ir tā ka starp diodi un  5V ir jāieliek kāds rezistors un piemēram ja tev ir kāda 20ma LEDs tad lai viņš nesadegtu tev kā minimums vaig  5v/0,02( ir 20ma)=250omu rezistoru, + pie reizes tīri grām ejot vari uzlodēt otrādies rezistoru pēc diodes tad ar voltmetru varēsi novērot voltu kritumu pēc diodes (es nupat pats par šito uzināju), pag varbūt ka to diodes voltu kritumu nemaz neredzēsi, es pats šito nēsu pētījis, man liekās ka diode pate visas 20ma noēdīs un pāri nekas nepaliks, bet lai kautkas pāri paliktu vaig ielikt lielāku rezistoru lai tā diode mazāk ēstu tad arī varēs redzēt kādus voltus  pēc viņas.

Vispār es toč īsti nēsu pārliecināts par to 250omu rezistoru pēc diodes tur būs katukādi volti vai nē ?? es domāju ka nē, bet tik pat labi ja tur būtu kāda cita diode (lielākas jaudas (1A) tad tur butu tie volti, bet tagat man liekās ka testeris rādīs 0V.

un lodē ar Bezsvina  "Leed free" alvas vadu.
Vārdsakot lai kautko saprastu ir kautkas jāuzlodē, tad arī pamazām apskaidrība nāks, kas ir kas.

----------


## deivs001

Varbūt kāds var iedot shēmu priekš diožu salodēšanas, lai tās varētu mirgot skaņas ritmā, skaļumā, basos kaut kā ta?
http://www.valtersunrapa.lv/grnams/?l=l ... id=127&s=0

----------


## Raimonds1

tā diode ir nelineāra pretestiba un viņa neuzvedīsies vienādi, ja viņai slēgs klāt divarpus vai 3 voltus un usb portu var ātri izcakarēt ar īso, labāk ņemt bateriju kontenerīti ar 3, 4,5 12 vai cik nu tur voltiem vai kādu barošanasa bloku un pikeombinēt tam mašinas drošinātāju.

Ņemam tos piemērus no tā pdf saita un pa vienam analizējam!  Vai arī dabūjam kadu citu bildi. Mazs uzdevums. Bija divas 10 omu paralēli un viena 5 omu virknē, kopā 10 omi, pie 10 voltiem bnūs 1 ampērs, kopējā patēretā jauda  10volti x 1 ampers =10vati. Kā sadalās jauda uz pretestībām?
tagad būs 7 un 17,5 omi paralēli un tām galā 5 omi virknē. Kas būs ar jaudām uz pretestībām???

----------


## marts4

tagat krāju naudu nākam gad apšo laiku  man būs dators.

----------


## Vikings

> 5v/0,02( ir 20ma)=250omu rezistoru


 Tu te riktīgi sačakarējies. Tas ir tādā gadījumā, ja ir tikai rezistors. Paskaties jebkuras diodes VA raksturlīkni datasheetā un redzēsi, ka pie konkrētas strāvas uz diodes ir konkrēts sprieguma kritums. Attiecīgi - nevis jādala 5V ar vajadzīgo strāvu, bet jāapskatās aprakstā spriegums uz diodes pie konkrētās strāvas, no 5V jāatņem šis spriegums un tad rezultāts jādala ar vajadzīgo strāvu. Pamēģini to praktiski. Tas attiecas gan uz Epi, gan martu4.

----------


## Epis

Viking tu domā par to līkni Forward voltage Vs forward current ?? 

un atkal var atgriezies pie angļu valodas jautājuma kā reidzat lai pareizi iespīdinātu vienu vienkāršu diodi ir jālasa režotāja diodes dokuments, tākā visi dokumenti ir angļu valodā tad ir jāzin angļu val, lūk tā sanāk ka pat diodi spīdināt bez angļu valodas nevar  :: .

----------


## marts4

tik daudz varbuut ka sapratīšu. man angļu val no 3klases māca bat neko par elektroniku

----------


## Vikings

> Viking tu domā par to līkni Forward voltage Vs forward current ??


 Jā, to pašu.




> pat diodi spīdināt bez angļu valodas nevar


 Diodes vienādi spīd Anglijā, Krievijā un Ķīnā. Ja pameklēsi, to pašu info atradīsi arī krieviski un pat latviski. Tiesa gan - vairums dokumentu ir angliski, bet tas ju ar laiku...

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.1728.com/resistrs.htm
interesants un derīgs saits
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&sa=X& ... it&spell=1
http://www.physics.montana.edu/demonstr ... stors.html
http://www.physics.uoguelph.ca/tutorial ... allel.html
http://physics.bu.edu/py106/notes/Circuits.html
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepage ... lect61.htm
http://www.play-hookey.com/dc_theory/pa ... stors.html
http://www.play-hookey.com/dc_theory/delta_wye.html
http://www.woodsbas.demon.co.uk/calcs/presist.htm
http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastas ... mbinations
p8 slēgums  kas būs ar jaudam, mart4, ja 27kiloomu vietā būs 5 omi un paralēli slēgtās būs 7 un 17,5 omi?????

nekāda pdf faila

----------


## marts4

kas ir multivibrators ?

----------


## Girts

> kas ir multivibrators ?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multivibrator

----------


## Girts

> kas ir multivibrators ?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multivibrator 
un trigeris ir flipflop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flip-flop_(electronics)
un bloking generators  http://mysite.du.edu/~etuttle/electron/elect37.htm

----------


## marts4

ka viņš dara vibrē ? ko ar tādu var iesākt ?

----------


## linux

Tev linku iedeva, taču izlasi.

----------


## deivs001

> ka viņš dara vibrē ? ko ar tādu var iesākt ?


 Ja tu to tekstu izlasīsi kaut kar vārdnīcas palīdzību būsi izdarījis 2 labas lietas:
- paplašinājis angļu valodas zināšanas
- uzzināsi ko tas dara

Vari, piemēram, pa teikumam tulkot un kladītē vai uz kompja pierakstīt.

----------


## Girts

Mart4 beidz dirsties un sāc lasīt to ko tev iedot vai ari mēs tev par daudz dodam.Te tev būs īsa recepte ka sākt nodarboties Radio jā jā tu nepārklausījies ar rādio 
visis ši padarīšana ir analoga radioelektronika vai radiotehnika  un katrs šis   mezgs ir ir sastopams lidz 1990 gadu radioaparātos  un citās ierīces.Un tam neviens topošais radotehniķis vai  radioelektronikis nav pāri parkapis un pāri pārlēcis ja nu Elfa foruma unikāla dabas pādība ar segvārdu Epis.

----------


## Epis

man a sāk likties ka marts4 tos linkus nelasa. Varbūt marts4 vaig kādu Video pamācību ??? 

 es tos linkus apskatījos un tur informācijas ir vairāk nekā vaig + tīri normāli zīmējumi, shēmas un galvenais ka viena un tā pate informācija tiek pasniegta dažādos veidos, līdz ar to ja nesaprata lasot vienu pamācību, tad var lasīt otru,trešo ,ceturto un tt. kamēr atrod tādu autoru kas to ir uzrakstījis vissaprotamāk tā ka izlasot uzreiz viss ir skaidrs. (man tā ir bījis, ka izlasu 3 pamācības nekā un lasot 4 to viss pielec uzreiz, un tas ir ļoti atkarīgs no autora kurš to visu ir rakstījis, ir tādi kas raksta ļoti smagā valodā un tad neko sarpast nevar, lai gan tas arī atkarīgs kā kurš cilvēks domā, ja atrod autoru kas raksta tavā domāšanu stilā tad pielec uzreiz, bet ja gluži pretēji tad pat pēc mēneša nepieleks, 





> Un tam neviens topošais radotehniķis vai  radioelektronikis nav pāri parkapis un pāri pārlēcis ja nu Elfa foruma unikāla dabas pādība ar segvārdu Epis.


 Es esu mikreņu programmētājs, nevis radioelektroniķis (analogais elektroniķis), tādēļ es varu atļauties nezināt visas tās analogās padarīšanas, zinu tik cik man vaig lai mikreni pielaistu,  un pāris sensorus nolasītu.  ::

----------


## marts4

apskatos katru lnku jā redzēju shēmas.

----------


## deivs001

Domā, ka visiem tādas grāmatas ir?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, tad tie, kas ir izlasījuši tos saitus , tiksim jēgā ar to kombinēto slēgumu
tātad divas 10 omu paralēli būs 5 omi plus vēl 5 virknē būs 10 omi
otra variantā paralēli bus 7 un 17,5 omi, kopā, atkal būs 5 omi plus 5 virknē būs 10 omi

Kā, lūdzu, atškirsies jauda uz tiem paralēli slēgtajiem rezistoriem??

----------


## marts4

paaraak sarežģiiti ( to nesaku es ) bet es nesapotu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Epi, aiziet, izanalizējam tos piemērus, citādi te nekas nebūs!
mart4  P=UxI   I=U/R
Ja 2 pretestības vienādas, virknes slēgumā , uz tam spriegums sadalās uz pusēm.
Tas arī viss, kas jāzina, lai atbildētu.

----------


## linux

Marts4, līdz bibliotēkai biji aizgājis?

Kā arī iesaku tev, piemēram, Raimonds1 dotos uzdevumus uzzīmēt uz lapas (shēmu) un tad skatīties un domāt ko un kā izrēķināt.

Un par to, ka nesaproti tekstu angļu valodā - ir dažādas programmas un interneta vārdnīcas, pat tādas, kas var pārtulkot lielākas vai mazākas teksta daļas, gan no krievu, gan no angļu valodas uz latviešu valodu.

----------


## juris90

> Marts4, līdz bibliotēkai biji aizgājis?
> 
> Kā arī iesaku tev, piemēram, Raimonds1 dotos uzdevumus uzzīmēt uz lapas (shēmu) un tad skatīties un domāt ko un kā izrēķināt.
> 
> Un par to, ka nesaproti tekstu angļu valodā - ir dažādas programmas un interneta vārdnīcas, pat tādas, kas var pārtulkot lielākas vai mazākas teksta daļas, gan no krievu, gan no angļu valodas uz latviešu valodu.


 varetu tadu afresiti iedot kura no anglju valodas uz krievu valodu partulko kadu teksta dalju?  ::

----------


## abergs

> varetu tadu afresiti iedot kura no anglju valodas uz krievu valodu partulko kadu teksta dalju?


 http://www.trident.com.ua/eng/index.htm

----------


## Epis

ir arī Google Language tool šeit 
http://www.google.com/language_tools

vienīgi tur nav latviešu valodas, bet ir pārējās (lielās) un es uzliku krievu un uzrakstīju angļu teksiņu un smuki pārtulkoja uz krievu  :: . 

Kāda no Tildes programmām laikam arī tūlko tekstus.

----------


## marts4

> Epi, aiziet, izanalizējam tos piemērus, citādi te nekas nebūs!
> mart4  P=UxI   I=U/R
> Ja 2 pretestības vienādas, virknes slēgumā , uz tam spriegums sadalās uz pusēm.
> Tas arī viss, kas jāzina, lai atbildētu.


 bet ja tās pretestības nav vienādas ?

----------


## Jānis

marts4
bet ja tās pretestības nav vienādas ?

Tad jāpaņem fizikas mācību grāmata 11. klasei, vēl pilnai laimei praktisko darbu grāmata ar uzdevumiem un atrisinājumu piemēriem, un *jāizlasa ar mērķi saprast*.

----------


## Raimonds1

šajā gadījumā ir runa par divu piecomu pretestību ( kopā 10 omi) virknes slēgumu, kas ir pieslēgts 10 voltiem.
Viena piecomu pretestība ir viena pati, bet otra ir divu pretestību PARALĒLAIS  slegums.
1. piemērā tās ir divas desmit omu pretestības, bet 2. piemērā tās ir 7 un 17.5 omu pretestības. Abu pretestību paralēlais slegums ir 5 omi, bet strāvas un jaudas abās pretestībās atšķiras. Izmantojot formulas to var atrisināt.

Tiem, kas lasa saitus un saprot uzdevumu, cits jautājums . Voltmetrs, ampēmetrs un strāvas avots nav ideāli un ietekmē praktiskos rezultātus. Kāds ir ideāls voltmetrs, ampērmetrs, strāvas avots, kā shēmā rēķināt strāvas, ja strāvas avotam ir iekšējā pretestība. Kā spriegumus?

----------


## Raimonds1

Es tomēr vēlētos runāt par Oma likumu. Tātad kāds stravas avots būs ideāls - ar bezgaligi mazu vai lielu pretestibu. Kāds ampērmetrs bus ideāls? Kāds voltmetrs? Kāpēc ampermetrs ktrā diapazonā rada nedaudz atskirigu stravu?

----------


## deivs001

Man drusku cits jautājums.
Kādi instrumenti tiek visbiežāk izmantoti un būtu nepieciešams iegādāts.
Multimetrs, vadi.....

----------


## darvins

Pardomas...Testerim ir jaabuut ar bezgaliigi lielu pretestiibu, tad meeraamaa pretetstiiba buus tuvu teoreetiskai. Par ampeeriem un voltiem veel padomaashu. Pagaidaam nav laika. Bet kopumaa ir interesanti.. taaa turpiniet   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā turpināt - ar Oma,  kriminallikumu  vai lamāšanos un provokācijām  :: 

Testeris tiek slēgts gan kā voltmetrs, gan apmērmetrs, tad kurā slēgumā būs vajadzīga tā bezgallīgi lielā?
Es jau sāku domat , ka neprotu skaidrot, paskaidroju to Oma likumu vienai grāmatvedei un vina, uzdodot kadus 5 papildjautajumus man atri visu sarēķināja. Cienijamie iesāceji, saņemieties, drīz ķersimies pie tranzistoriem, multivibratoriem, tilta slēgumiem un pārējiem smalkumiem.

----------


## dmd

es par likumu ielīdīšu, ja jau tikpat tēma lēnām dodas uz elli. moderatori, protams ar šo postu var rīkoties pēc saviem ieskatiem.

epi, kura tieši daļa ir godu aizskaroša? 
tachu ne  "di***$ savu bērna sū***u" nesaprotu, kāds sūnu diedzēšanai būtu sakars ar godu?

un es pieņemu, ka tu neesi tik dumjš, lai nesaprastu, ka 157. pants nekādi neattiecas uz šo gadījumu. protams, ja tu uzstāj, tad vari mēģināt vilkt, tachu tādā gadījumā tev nāksies pierādīt (Ei incumbit probatio qui dicit, non que negat) , ka tu:

ne"pārlec pāri veselai nodaļai un mācību kursam tikai tapēc ka tev patīk programēt mikroshemas."

kas minetajā postā ir vienīgais apgalvojums, kas varētu attiekties uz tevi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Būs jābīda zinatne par tēmu - Oma likums un tā ietekme uz agresiju.

----------


## marts4

kā lai pārbauda pnp tipa tranzistorus ?

----------


## darvins

Padomaaju, padomaaju un izspiedu no sevis... taatad, ar testeri meerot Voltus, ieksheejai(Testera) pretestiibai jaabuut tuvu bezgaliibai, bet meerot Ampeerus, ieksheejai(Testera) pretestiibai jaabuut tuvu nullei...  ::

----------


## marts4

jau pats izdomaaju.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Padomaaju, padomaaju un izspiedu no sevis... taatad, ar testeri meerot Voltus, ieksheejai(Testera) pretestiibai jaabuut tuvu bezgaliibai, bet meerot Ampeerus, ieksheejai(Testera) pretestiibai jaabuut tuvu nullei...


 sēdies, desmit !!! Un kā ar strāvas avota iekšējo pretestību???

Ja , piemēram tai shēmiņai ar divām desmitomu paralēli un vienu 5 omu virknē strāvas avota iekšējā pretestiba būs o,o1 omus vai otra variantā 0.5 omi, kā būs ar strāvām? 

Tā, esam tikuši pie vienas praktiskas shēmas - tātad gaismas diode vai lampa ar virknē slēgtu pretestību, pie kuras tā normāli spīd. Kas būs, ja PARALĒLI gaismas diodei pieslēgsim maināmu pretestību? Kas, ja virknē?

Vēl viens jautājums . ir 12voltu 3W, 5W un 10W lampas. Ir 12 voltu aķis. ka jaslēdz, lai dabūtu visvairak gaismas, kā - vismazāk, kā, lai 5W degtu spožāk par 10 vatīgo?
Mart, izlasi par tranzistoriem pats, drīz tiksim lidz tiem, mēs vēl neesam tik gudri, ja ?

----------


## dmd

[offtopiks]ēm... dēļ elektromagnetiskā lauka, strāvas avota virzienā sāks lidot tramvaji?  :: [/offtopiks]

----------


## Tagra

Labasdienas,

Ir nepieciesams no 12v parveidot lidz 1v un 0-1v robezas mainamu spriegumu. 

Laikam nepieciesams virkne saslegt reizstorus kas parveidotu lidz 1v un beigas pieslegt potenciometru ?

Paldies par atbildi !!!

----------


## dmd

tā var darīt, tachu iegūtie volti būs atkarīgi no pieslēgtās slodzes. (sk. oma likumu) "tukšgaitā" tev būs, teiksim 3 voltui, bet ar slodzi 0.5

----------


## Tagra

Slodzes nebus, ir nepieciesams padot signalu auto vadibas blokam. Varbut ir vel kadi labaki/precizaki risinajumi ?

----------


## Texx

Gribi mainīt signālu no zondes? Neesmu pats neko tādu reāli taisījis, bet varētu derēt šis:
[attachment=0:2eue78jk]zonde.jpg[/attachment:2eue78jk]
Vispār var jau vajadzētu pameklēt auto tūninga forumos, tur varētu būt rakstīts precīzāk un kādus viņi parasti izmanto, lai uzlabotu rāvienu.

----------


## darvins

Straavas avota iekshejai pretestibai ari jabut maksimaali bezgaliigai

Pie 0.01omi, straava buus 1000A, bet pie 0.5omi -~20A   :: 

un veel...ja mainjrezistoru ieslegs paraleeli lampai, tad straava kjeedee palielinaasies, un lampa/diode pliisiis, bet ja virknee, straava kjeedee kritiisies un lampa/diode degs tumshaak.

----------


## Raimonds1

.nu padomā vēlreiz!
spriegums uz divam paralelām pretestībam (kas slēgtas virknē ar vēl vienu pretestību) -- ja viena no paralēlajām samazinās, samazinas slēguma pretestība, sprieguma kritums arī samazinās
nu un kas tad būs , ja stravas avota pretestība būtu bezgalīgi liela - kāda tad  būtu strava?????


http://openbookproject.net//electricCir ... index.html
labs saits, lasiet!
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... hm_law.pdf
http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socrati ... jtbias.pdf

----------


## darvins

ar vardiem.."maksimaali bezgaliigai" ...es biju domaajis maksimaali Lielai pretestiibai. Ja taa nav, tad neko.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

maximāli maza pretestība - tā būs pareizi. 
Kā tā adrese, nav par grūtu?

----------


## Tagra

> Gribi mainīt signālu no zondes? Neesmu pats neko tādu reāli taisījis, bet varētu derēt šis:
> [attachment=0:23niuepm]zonde.jpg[/attachment:23niuepm]
> Vispār var jau vajadzētu pameklēt auto tūninga forumos, tur varētu būt rakstīts precīzāk un kādus viņi parasti izmanto, lai uzlabotu rāvienu.


 
Problema ir ka spriegums mainas, vajadzetu nostabilizet uz kadiem 10v un pectam ar reizstoriem un potenciometru dabut vajadzigo ?

ar ko varetu nostabilizet ?

----------


## Tagra

Ar so http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=UA78L12-MBR  bus iespejams nostabilizet lai spriegums nebutu lielaks par 12v ? Auto borta spriegums pastavigi mainas 12-14v.

----------


## Texx

Jā šis varētu derēt, ja akurāt gribi nostabilizētu spriegumu. Vēl varētu pāris elektrolītiskos kondensatorus šai mikrenei ieejā kādus 100 uF izejā kādus 22 uF un no izejas to stabilizēto spriegumu vienot pie tās ķēdes, kur atzīmēts +12V. To potenciometru pat varētu ielikt salonā, lai var ērti regulēt. Reāli gan jāskatās un jāmēra tas spriegums auto vadības bloka ieejā, ja nesaniedz 1 V, tad to rezistoru (100 omi, kas starp 1 K omu un +12 V ieslēgst) var paņemt mazāku, kādus 80 omu piemēram. Bet tas tad jāpatestē.

----------


## Tagra

Ok, liels paldies par palidzibu. Izdomaju ka uzlodesu pats, skatisies ka sanaks  :: 
Vel intrese vai ir kas tads ar ko varetu pasargat vadibas bloku no stravas lielakas par 1v kads drosinatajs vai kas tamlidzigs, pirms slegsanas klat protams viss tiks 20x parbaudits utt. un tomer dros paliek dros  ::

----------


## Velko

Es gan ieteiktu stabilizatoru uz kādu zemāku spriegumu. Šitiem regulatoriem nepieciešami vismaz kādi 2V augstāks spriegums ieejā, kā tas, ko dos ārā izejā. Turklāt - ko darīsi, ja borta spriegums nokritīs zemāk par tiem 12V? Protams, jāpārēķina sprieguma dalītāja pretestības, bet tie jau ir sīkumi.

----------


## Tagra

> Es gan ieteiktu stabilizatoru uz kādu zemāku spriegumu. Šitiem regulatoriem nepieciešami vismaz kādi 2V augstāks spriegums ieejā, kā tas, ko dos ārā izejā. Turklāt - ko darīsi, ja borta spriegums nokritīs zemāk par tiem 12V? Protams, jāpārēķina sprieguma dalītāja pretestības, bet tie jau ir sīkumi.


 Tad labak likt sadu http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=!UA78L09-MBR ?

Ja nokritisies zemak par 12v ipasi talu tapat netiksu jo pats vadibas bloks nespej normali stradat pie tada sprieguma  ::

----------


## mishka

te jau laikam bišku novirzijušies no temata    ::   par elektroniku, mani un oma likumu varu teikt tikai to, ka par tādu mums tūlīt mācīs, jo eju 9. klasē.. tik cik no elektronikas zinu viss ir no manas pieredzes.. protams, arī no dažām grāmatām. īpaši formulas un visadus likumus neesmu grozijis, laigan ak katru reizi rodās nepieciešamība pēc tiem. oma likumam jau ir jābūt asinīs jau no bērnības, pat ja tu to nezini   ::

----------


## mishka

prakstiski visu es darīju un sapratu uz eksperimentiem.. piemeram, tas pats bij ar paralelām un virknē slēgtām pretestibām gan gaismas shēmās, gan skaņas.. pats sarežģītākais, ja tā to var nosaukt, laikam, ir tā lieta par to no cik uz cik voltiem var nodzīt pretestība pie attiecīgajām jaudām utt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu, nezinu gan, cik tas ir sarežgīti, ja
1. 5 volti uz 5 omiem
2. 5 volti uz 7 omiem
3. 5 volti uz 17.5 omiem
3. 10 volti uz kopējo 10 omiem

I=U/R  strāva ir tik, cik ir un jauda ir P=U x I
nesaprotu, kas te tik sarežģīts.

----------


## Epis

pa mācīšanās filozofiju: 
Šeit viena gudra linka http://www.openbookproject.net/books/socratic/
 ko Raimonds1 ielika draugiem.lv forumā,attēls kur attēlota piramīdas shēma kas apzīmē % atcerēšanās daudzumu no rakstītajiem mācīšanās veidiem un kā redzat pašā apakšā 90% ir ja māci kādus citus vai izmanto uzreiz to ko tev māca reāli dzīvē, un viss neefektīvākais mācīšanās veids ir vienkārši klausītes, tālāk seko lasīšana. 

Faktiski es šai piramidai 100% piekrītu jo es visslabāk iemācos to ko reāli izmantoju, a pārējo ko neizmantoju vienkārši ātri aizmirstu un arī palīdz rakstīšana šajā forumā citus mācot un diskutējot par to ko pats mācos, tākā faktiski sanāk tā kad pašdarbība apvienojumā ar diskutēšanu par to forumā ir labākais mācīšanās vieds kāds vien reāli pastāv ar effektivitāti līdz pat 90%  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Interesanti, kāpēc tad es te jau kuro dienu mēģinu uzzināt, kādas tās strāvas un jaudas tajā shēmā būs, nevis pasaku priekšā?  Situācijas traģikomisms slēpjas tur, ka tūlit, tikko te notiktu kaut kāda sekošana tai domu gaitai, varētu tam paralēlajām pretestibām virknē ieslēgt pa tranzistoram un izkost gan teorijā, gan prakse kā , izmantojot Oma likumu, ar vienu tranzistoru atgriezensikajā saite regulēt pastiprinajumu, bet bez tam stravām un jaudam tajā slēgumā - nu nekādi.  
http://www.bryston.ca/pdfs/38bschem.pdf
3.lapa 2N5210 tranzistori ar 15k pie emitera un 4K7 kolektora ķēdē  -  vispirms secīgi tas pretestību slēgums un tad šitais

----------


## darvins

Par kuru sheemu/sleegumu iet runa, un kas jaadara ar to tranzistoru tajaa treshaas lapas sheemaa?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispirms jāsaprot, kā sadalas strāva un spriegumi tajā kombinētaja slēgumā, kur ir 2 pretestības paralēli un tām virknē viena pretestība.
Pie dažadiem pretestību lielumiem.
Tad, kad tas ir skaidrs, slēdzam 2 tranzistorus virknē tam divām parallēlajām pretestībām un skatamies, kā var regulēt pastiprinājumu.

----------


## linux

Gribēju pajautāt, varbūt kāds varētu +/- saprotami pastāstīt par tranzistora darbības principu (gan pnp, gan npn)?
Pats kautko lasīju internetā, visur tas ir diezgan zinātniski aprakstīts, un domāju, ja kāds šeit uzraksītu, tad tas noderētu patiešām daudziem.

Apmēram, ko es izlasīju un sapratu, ja kļūdos, lūdzu palabojiet, citādi mācījies gandrīz vai veltīgi.

Tātad tranzistorus var izmantot, piemēram, kā slēdžus. Atradu smuku flashu, kur shematiski parādīts kā pie emitera pieslēgts strāvas avots, pie kolektora lampiņa, bet, kad bāzei pievada strāvu, spuldze iedegās (links). Bet tomēr vienu lietu nesapratu, kā būtu jāsavieno vadi baterijām, tranzistoram un spuldzei, lai tas tiešām strādātu, un varētu tranzistoru izmantot kā slēdzi. Vēl īsti nesapratu vai to var izdarīt ar npn, pnp vai ar jebkuru no šiem tranzistoriem?

Tālāk, vai varētu būt tā, ka npn tipa tranzistoram kolektorā pievada kautkādu vāju signālu, bet pie bāzes pievada stiprāku strāvu, ar lielāku spriegumu, un emiters izdod ārā tādu pašu signālu, bet attiecīgi ar lielāku spriegumu un strāvu? Vai to esmu pareizi sapratis?

Un vēl vai tranzistora bāzei ir jāpievada + ?

http://www.satcure-focus.com/tutor/page4.htm

----------


## AndrisZ

Par to jau te Raimonds1 cenšas cīnīties. Iesākumā ar pretestību slēgumiem un oma likuma izprašanu, tālāk var runāt par tranzistoriem. To kas ir strāva un spriegums jājūt ar muguras smadzenēm nevis mehāniski rakstot kautkādās formulās kautkādus skaitļus. Diemžēl forums nav diezko piemērots apmācībai no "0". Kāds pulciņš vai vismaz lekcijas + praktiskās nodarbības būtu labāk.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā ka Latvijas problēma diemžēl ir to skolotāju trūkums, tad tas veids kā tomēr to dabūt gatavu caur internetu ir jāizveido, jāpiemeklē metodoloģija un jāapzina , kas traucē. Viens varētu būt bailes izgāzties ar dumiem jautājumiem. Metodoloģija varētu būt pakāpeniska procesu saprašana, izmantojot vienkārsas shēmas, kas ilustrē galvenos principus, pie tam tam laikam jabūt pietiekami atraktīvām, lai kads gribētu tadas taisīt.

Par tranzistoru palasi, bet vajag to slēgumu izprast, tad liksim pretestību vieta tranzistorus un kodīsim cauri, kas notiek, ja vienš šuntē otru.
tatad pavisam 3 pretestības. Varianti - visas mazas, visas lielas, viena no paralēlajām maza, viena no paralēlajām liela, virknes pretestība daudz mazaka.lielaka par paralēlajām. Kad to sapratīsim, tad liksim tranzistorus un ar vienu tranzistoru regulēsim to, kas notiek otra tranzistora kolektoram pieslēgtajai pretestibai.

----------


## korium

Par tiem tranzistoriem.
NPN un PNP p=positive n=negative. NPN nozīmē, ka bāzi jāvada ar (+), bet PNP otrādi, ar (-). Pie emitera būs pretējā polaritāte.

Tranzistoru vada izmantojot bāzi. Tātad strāva, kas plūdīs caur bāzi būs vismazākā, pretstatā caur emiteru plūstošajai strāvai - lielākā strāva.

----------


## linux

Paldies, korium, tas tā kā būtu skaidrs, izņemot pēdējo teikumu, kurš man tagad ļoti liek šaubīties par manis izteikto domu:



> Tālāk, vai varētu būt tā, ka npn tipa tranzistoram kolektorā pievada kautkādu vāju signālu, bet pie bāzes pievada stiprāku strāvu, ar lielāku spriegumu, un emiters izdod ārā tādu pašu signālu, bet attiecīgi ar lielāku spriegumu un strāvu? Vai to esmu pareizi sapratis?


 attiecīgi mana doma ir pareiza, vai tomēr galīgi nepareiza?

----------


## AndrisZ

Grūti pat komentēt  ::  
Klasiski tranzistoram ieeja ir bāze. Jā bāzes ķēdē plūst strāva, tad koektora ķēdē plūdīs h reizes stiprāka strāva. "h" ir tranzistora strāvas pastiprināšanas koeficients. Emiterā uz zemi, ja tā var teikt, plūdīs abu šo strāvu summa.
No Tava teiktā pagaidām var saprast tikai to, ka nav precīza priekšstata par to kas ir strāva un kas spriegums.

----------


## darvins

Jo stipraaku straavu pievada baazei, jo stipraaka  pluudiis kolektora - emitera kjeedee. Tad jau sanaak, ka kolektora - emitera kjeedei piemiit min. un max. pretestiiba. Min pretestiba (tuva nullei) pie maksimaalaas straavas caurlaidiibas un max pretestiiba (tuva bezgaliibai) pie Nulles straavas caurlaidiibas. Jaa/nee?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā arī ir. Neiedziļinoties sīkumos.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... amplif.pdf
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... t/bjt2.pdf

izlasi un paprasi, ko nesaproti

----------


## linux

Paldies, Raimonds1, ķeros klāt lasīšanai.

Bet šādi mācīties elektroniku, vai pat vienalga ko, ir diezgan grūti. Pat vislabāk izstrādātās apmācības lapas nevar aizstāt to, ko var pastāstīt skolotājs, kurš pietam jebkurā brīdī var tieši atbildēt uz kādu jautājumu.  :: 




> No Tava teiktā pagaidām var saprast tikai to, ka nav precīza priekšstata par to kas ir strāva un kas spriegums.


 Par strāvu itkā skaidrs, tas ir strāvas daudzums, kas vienā sekundē iziet pa vada šķērsgriezumu.
Par spriegumu.. saprotu, ko tas nozīmē, bet, ja kāds uzrakstītu definīciju būtu vēl labāk.
Kā arī šo abu reizinājums ir jauda (P=UI).


Paralēli rakstīšanai, izlasīju arī to rakstu par tranzistoriem, un vienkāršajiem tranzisoru pastiprinātājiem.
Tātad sanāk, ka, ja tagad būvēju viena tranzistora pastiprinātāju (izmantojot npn tranzistoru), vienu (-) vadu pievienoju tranzistora bāzei, otrs ies uz zemi. Pie kolektora pievienoju, piemēram, baterijas (+), bet (-) arī iet uz zemi. Pie emitera lieku skaļruņa (+), bet skaļruņa (-) lieku pie zemes (ground).

Vajadzētu taču kautkam skanēt?

----------


## Raimonds1

varbūt skanēs, ja ieejā iedosi no pleijera austiņas signālu


http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=sim ... 1ana&meta=
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/micamp.html

----------


## linux

Damn, izskatās, ka ar manis noskatīto tranzistoru nekas nesanāks.
(links), laikam paredzēts, ka bāzes spriegumam jābūt min 60V, bet strāvai min 5A, tā tiešām var būt tik mazam plastmasas tranzistoram, vai es pat darasheetus neprotu lasīt?  ::  

Visu sataisīju ar tā saucamo ķap ļap metodi, 100x pārbaudīju, savienots tiešām bija pareizi, bez tam mēģināju šādus 2 vienādus tranzistorus.

----------


## darvins

Citeeju:     (izmantojot *npn* tranzistoru), vienu* (-)* vadu pievienoju tranzistora *bāzei*, otrs ies uz zemi. 

Varbuut pameegjini pie baazes pielikt (+)   ::

----------


## linux

darvins, kļūda ir rakstītajā, neizlaboju, bet kļūdu laboju krutā pastiprinātāja būvniecības laikā  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socrati ... jtbias.pdf

Question7 shēma  kolektora pretestibas vieta gaismas diodi
maiņrezistoru virknē ar papildus rezistoru pie plusa

barosanas avotu 3 volti

----------


## linux

Ok, paskatīšos.. Šķiet vajadzēs iegādāties kādu maketplati, jo šitā nekas labs nesanāks.

Vai varbūt paņemt arī kādu gatavu mikroshēmu, ar pavieglāku shēmu, tikai paspēlēšanās pēc?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nevajag paņemt mikroshēmu

Vajag tos slēgumus uzbūvēt un pamērīt spriegumus un strāvas

----------


## Velko

Ja ar mikroshēmu, tad ne mazāku par 50W - ieslēdzas "zīmēšanās faktors". Var parādīt draugiem, ka "šo pastūzi es pats uztaisīju". Un tas ir labs stimuls. Problēmas pārvietojas uz barošanu un dzesēšanu - arī labi.

Mazjaudīgu pastiprinātāju uz mikrenes var uztaisīt intereses pēc, bet no tranzistoriem arī pašam būs interesantāk.

----------


## linux

Nu jā, pašam jau arī vairāk gribās uztaisīt uz tranzistoriem.
Varbūt varat ieteikt no tevalo vai tagad jau elfa.lv lapas kautkādus ne pārāk dārgus tranzistorus, lai nav jābaidās par to, ka nodegs un nauda vējā.

Un.. Negribu zīmēties kādam ar lielām jaudām, pirmais pastiprinātājs tak ir pirmais, tur, manuprāt, svarīgākais ir tas, ka tāds ir uzbūvēts, nevis tas, ka viņam ir 10W vai 100W.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.antonine-education.co.uk/Phy ... el_cir.htm

dzeltenā palaga shēma ar 4,  6 un 8 omu pretestībam.
R1 būs 6 omi
R2   -  4 omi
R3   - 8 omi

Mēģinām sarēķinat, kas ir ja R1 ir daudz lielaka/ mazāka par parējam
kas ir, ja R2 ir daudz lielaka/mazāka par parējām

Kā kopējo pretestību un strāvu ietekmē mazākās vai lielākās pretestības izmaiņas jebkurā variantā. Tendences, iespējas regulēt spriegumus un strāvas .

----------


## Hondists

Šis multimetrs buutu labs prieks iesaaceeja?
http://www.salvats.lv/desc/UT30BDOC.doc
vai
http://www.salvats.lv/desc/UT20BDOC.doc

----------


## Hondists

Kurs buutu labaaks no sitajiem.sitie man nav jasuuta var nopirkt uzreiz veikalaa
http://www.hotair.pl/product_info.php?products_id=3900
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=12509
http://www.viva-telecom.ru/SHOP/MAIN/4589.htm
Ar multimetru var noteikt cik v nepieciesams diodei?

----------


## abergs

Ieteiktu pirkt ar kapacitātes mērītāju. Reizēm ļoti noder, ja nav atsevišķa kondensatoru mērītāja.  ::

----------


## jeecha

Kapacitaates meeriitaajs it iipashi noder ja lieto SMD kondensatorus 0805 un mazaakos korpusos... tiem parasti nav nekaadu markjeejumu un peec izskata un izmeeriem vinjus atshkjirt iisti nevar. Tad nu reizeem no lentes kaads lieks izbirst un ej nu peec tam saproti  :: 

P.S. Pag, es neiebraucu... muusdienaas fiziku skolaas nemaaca vairs ka taada neizpratne par Oma likumu, virknes un paraleeliem sleegumiem un tranzistoru darbiibas principiem? Ak jaa pareizi - fizika taksh tagad ir izveeles priekshmets...

----------


## Hondists

Es domaaju pirkt so
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=12509
vinam pretestiibu var saakt meeriit no 200Ω piemeeram noteikt cik liels rezistors man ir?Mazaakus vins nenoteiks?

----------


## karloslv

Nu murgs. 200 omi ir diapazons, augšējā robeža, nevis "sākot no". Tas tak ir visparastākais multimetrs ar 4 cipariem, kas rāda no 0 līdz 1999 plus komats aiz kāda no cipariem. 200 omu diapazonā attiecīgi rādīs formā xxx.x, izšķirtspēja 0,1 oms.

----------


## Vinchi

No mazcenas testeriem ļoti labs ir DVM810, viens no lielākiem plusiem ir mazais izmērs  :: 
Vienīgais mīnus nav pīkstulis.

----------


## Hondists

Esmu noleemis iepirkties argus.lv jo tur ir peecapmaksa.
Gribu iegaadaaties kautkaadu multimetru liidz 10Ls lai arii veelaak noder(kaadu juus man ieteiktu)
pie reizes lai veelaak atkal nevajadzeetu suutiit es domaaju ka vajadzeetu pasuutiit arii meketplati , diodes, kkaadus tranzistorus un ko veel juus man ieteiktu iegaadaaties lai iesaakumaa vereetu salodeet vienkaarsas sheemas.Man maajaas ir kkaadi kondensatori un rezistori no vecaajaam elektropreceem.
No veca piem radio sheemas es varu lodeet nost detalas ar parasto lodaamuru nekas nevar notikt jo es kkaadu tranzistoru lodeeju nost un vins uzkarsa?

----------


## Didzis

Tiklīdz parādijās pirmie multimetri, tad es arī lielā sajūsma nopirku. Kad kādi pieci bija nosprāguši(protams pašā nepiemērotakā brīdī), tad vairāk tos sū*** nepērku. Tā nu strādāju ar veco labo TL4, kurš jau gadus 25 nav nekad pievīlis. Ar TL4 vai līdzīgu testeri ir daudz ātrāk un vienkāršāk pārbaudīt diodes un tranzistorus. Amatiera vajadzībām jau labāk ka ir gan multimetrs, gan arī klasisks testeris. 
Vecas detaļas jau var izmantot, bet vieglak strādāt ar jaunām.

----------


## zzz

A TL4 Hondists fig kur vairs dabuus.  ::

----------


## linux

sveicināti vēlreiz.

Esmu gatavs vēlreiz mēģināt uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju ar vienu tranzistoru (kā jau zināms, pirmajā reizē aizbraucu galīgi garām).
Man padomā ir šis (links) pati pirmā shēma. izskatās diezgan vienkārši.
Tātad tas ir kolektora pastiprinātājs, un es iegūšu lielāku spriegumu?
Man ir šāds tranzistors http://www.futurlec.com/Transistors/C945.shtml un sadabūšu arī vajadzīgos rezistorus.
Šādu tranzistoru var izmantot?
Tātad - svarīgākais laikam kautcik aptuveni aprēķināt rezistoru pretestības..

Man ir barošanas bloks, kuram ir 12V, tāpēc gribētu visu izrēķināt priekš 12V.

Bet man tagad ir neskaidrības ar tranzistora parametriem.
Hoby electronics lapā tranzistoram ir T1 are: hFE=100 and VBE=0.6V
Mana tranzistora datasheetā ir norādīts hFE= min 70 un max 700 (ja Vce=6 V, Ic=1 mA) un VBE=1,4V
Kādu tad man ir jāņem to hFE to es nesaprotu??



Tālāk..
VRE=VS/5 tātad man būs VRE=12/5=2,4V tātad no pastiprinātāja ārā var nākt kautkas starp 2,4 līdz 12V
Max spriegums kas var nākt ārā V(out max)=12-2,4= 9,6 V
bet tad kad V(in) (spriegums, kas iet iekšā pastiprinātājā) ir Vin=0 tad Vout=2,4+(12-2,4)/2=7,2 V

Bet vēl joprojām īsti nesaprotu, kāpēc viņiem rezistors RC=10k. VIņi itkā dala Vrc/Irc=10 k
Cik saprotu, tad lai izreķinātu šī rezistora pretestību, man ir jāzin kāda būs strāva izejā, bet kā lai es to uzzinu? Vai arī man ir jāizmanto tāds pats 10k rezistors? Laikam tomēr nesaprotu.

Te nu man ir nepieciešama gudrāku cilvēku palīdzība RE un RC rezistoru aprēķināšanā.
Bez šiem diviem rezistoriem es nevaru neko tālāk izrēķināt.
Kā arī vēl svarīgi man būtu uzzināt kādu skaitli hFE man lietot aprēķinos.
Un kādu kondensatoru likt ieejā.

Parēķinam vēl nedaudz..
Spriegumu uz tranmzistora bāzes
VB= VBE+VRE = 1,4 +2,4=3,8V (tā ir pareizi?)

Vai arī kautkur esmu nokļūdījies?


Palīdziet!  ::

----------


## Didzis

A Tu negribi sākt ar kādas gatavas shēmas atkārtošanu? Tas, ko Tu gribi sarēķināt vairāk attiecas uz prafesionāla radiokonstruktora darbu. Amatieri parasti sāk ar gatavu shemu atkārtošanu un tikai tad, kad sapratuši, aiz kura gala jātura lodāmurs, uzlabo shēmas. Var jau būt ka mans ieteikums nav pareizs no akadēmisko mācību viedokļa bet es vismaz sāku štukot par kolektora un emitera pretestību lielumiem tikai tad, kad, salodēts zemfrekvences pastiprinatājs,   sāka ierobežot  sinusoīdu. Tad tās lietas dikti fiksi pielec  ::  .

----------


## linux

Domāju, ka parēķināšana jau par ļaunu nenāktu  ::  

Bet problēma tāda, ka man nav iespēju dabūt kautkādas jaunas detaļas un izmantoju tās, kuras man ir.

Ja tu man vari ieteikt kādu gatavu shēmu, tad lūdzu.

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka rēķinašana nenāk par ļaunu, bet bez lodēšanas jau tāpat nekas nedarbosies  ::  Baigi grūti jau tā ieteikt kādu shēmu. Vajag zināt vismaz par ko Tev ir interese. Viena lieta zemfrekvences pastiprinatāji, bet pavisam cita, motora vadība.  Kur Tu dzīvo?

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jauir  labāk, ka pirmie mēraparāti nemaksā pat ne  10 latus  :: 
tāpat nokurinās

sheminas 
tranzistoram jāapredz iespēja uz maketplates  pieslēgt pretestibas, kondensatorus un slodzes - austiņas, led, relejus vai lampiņas šādi

----------


## linux

Vieslielākā interese elektronikā laikam jau man ir par audio aparatūru. Tieši tāpēc gribās kautko pašam uztaisīt.
Labi, pie svaigām detaļām varētu arī tikt, bet tad ar ko sākt, lai atkal visu nesačakarētu?
Ja jāsāk ar shēmu, kur jau ir norādīti visi lielumi, tad parādiet lūdzu, ar kuru sākt, kura būtu vienkārša. Un tad no vienkāršākām varētu pāriet uz sarežģītākām..

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=4a7b3c

----------


## linux

Jā, nopirkt gatavu es tagad arī varētu, bet uzveidot savām rokām piemēram uz maketplates - tas ir kautkas cits, un to es gribētu.  ::

----------


## Hondists

Vai si shema varetu darboties? es gribu tikai nopirkt detalas un salodeet.
http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-...omputer-music/

----------


## AndrisZ

Nedarbosies. Tur ir īsais starp +12 un "zemi".   ::

----------


## juris90

tiešam! tur to savienojumu no zemes uz pašu apakšejo ledu janovac un tad visam vajadzetu but ok.

----------


## ripis

2.2 kOM tas ir 2200 OM?

----------


## Vikings

Jap, tieši tā.

----------


## ripis

http://www.argus.lv/popup_image.php?pID ... af5bc409cf

Vai ar šitādu aparātu var noteikt cik LED lampiņai ir volti? 

Nopirku aparatu pa 5.95 internetveikalā paskatījos 3,50

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāskatas datashēet jeb datu lapas vai krāsas - baltajām parasti ir 3.5volti.  Uztaisa virknes slēgumu ar rezistoru un tad mēra spriegumu un piemeklē rezistoru vai arī rēķina.

----------


## ripis

1. 47k resistor (R1)              - tas nozīmē 47 kilo omi?
2. 100k resistor (R2)                 - 100 kilo omi
3. 400 Ohm resistor (R3)           - 400 0mi
4. 10uf capacitor (C1)                  -   ?????????

----------


## Raimonds1

http://datuve.lv/raksts/1445/Elektronika:_kondensatori

----------


## ripis

> http://datuve.lv/raksts/1445/Elektronika:_kondensatori


 mikrofaradu (1μF = 10-6 F), nanofaradu (1nF = 10-9 F) un pikofaradu (1pF = 10-12 F)  - bet kas tad ir UF? Tas pats kas μF??

----------


## jeecha

Ljoti biezhi sheemaas un papiiros μF vietaa tiek rakstiits uF... rakstiishanas eertiibas labad.

----------


## ripis

Nu ok, tiku vismaz skaidribā    ::

----------


## ripis

Var kads atrast argus.lv internet veikalā šādas daļas un ielikt pilno nosaukumu:

1. 47k resistor (R1)
2. 100k resistor (R2)
3. 400 Ohm resistor (R3)
4. 10uf capacitor (C1)

----------


## jeecha

Vai tieshaam tik gruuti atveert "Pasiivie komponenti"->"Kondensatori" vai "Pasiivie komponenti"->"Rezistori" un pasham atrast?
400 omu rezistoru gan tu diezvai dabuusi - tas nav standarta lielums un tuvaakaa veertiiba ir 430 omi. Vai arii vari sasleegt virknee 180+220 omus ja tik tieshaam vaig preciizi 400 omus.

P.S. Ar gandriiz jebkuru voltmetru var noteikt gaismas diodes spriegumu - sasleedz vinju virknee ar pretestiibu (taadu lai nepaarsniegtu diodes maksimaalo straavu), piesleedz pie baterijas un izmeeri spriegumu starp diodes izvadiem.

----------


## ripis

Ja es gribu pievienot pie 9v kronu baterijas Led lampiņu, tad man vajag vēl rezistoru. Sanāk R=U/I  = 9/0,2 = 45 omi?
Sanāk ka man vajag 45 omi rezistoru, pareiz?

----------


## AndrisZ

Gandrīz   ::  
Parasti LED strāvai jābūt 20mA, tatad 9/0,02. Bet tā kā sprieguma kritums uz gaismasdiodes ir ap 3V, tad sanāk (9-3)/0,02=300(omi).

----------


## ripis

Kā var atpazīt, kurš transformātors ir ar 2 poliem un kurš ar vienu polu?

----------


## juris90

> Kā var atpazīt, kurš transformātors ir ar 2 poliem un kurš ar vienu polu?


 es transformatoriem neesmu manijis polus, pols jau var but tikai pozitivs vai negativs, a transformatori ta darbojas ar maiņstravu kur nav nekadu polu. kas tev par transformatoru?

----------


## ripis

Laikan nepareiz pajautāju, tagad taisu pastiprinātāju uz tda un tad tur vajag + , - , un massu - tad man teica ka vajag divpolu transformātoru, pareiz??

----------


## scAvenger

Vajag transformatoru ar sekundārā tinuma viduspunktu.  Par divpolāro barošanu var skatīties tepat:
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1242
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2678

----------


## deivs001

Maza palīdzības meklēšana sakarā ar maiņstrāvu, kur meklēt par to materiālus, ideālā gadījumā latviešu valodā. Pagaidām ir liela nesaprašana par pretestībām. Induktivitāti un kapacitāti. Kā arī problēmas sagādā aprēķināšana, piemēram, šādam uzdevumam:

Dotie lielumi:
R1 = 3 omi
XL1 = 4 omi
R2 = 6 omi
XL2 = 14 omi
XC2 = 22 omi
Uc2 = 396 V

Jāaprēķina:
I, U, P, Q, S

----------


## ansius

hm tev tur tā kā frekvence neparādās, jeb tas līdzstrāvai, bet tā pat ir svarīgi zināt laika momentus.

----------


## vecteevs

http://hop.02.lv/Fq

----------


## deivs001

> http://hop.02.lv/Fq


  ::   Paldies!  ::

----------


## ripis

Rekur dabūju šitādu amp. Nestrādā, baigi ātri sakarst tie tda2030, izmēriju uz viņiem padod 34 voltus, bet datasheet ir rakstiits ka vajag 18v, varbūt variet ieteikt ko man darīt tālāk lai saremontētu?

http://mans.retromoto.lv/rt.jpg
http://mans.retromoto.lv/006.jpg
http://mans.retromoto.lv/04.jpg

----------


## ripis

PalstāSTĪS KĀDS KAUT KO?

----------


## juris90

vajag rakt no kurienes tie 34 volti sakas, ja jau no barošanas bloka tad mekle tur, parbaudi diodes.

----------


## Mairis

Mikrenei droši vajag +/-18v, a tu izmērīji nepareizi, + un - kopā, reāli tev tur droši ir +/-17v

----------


## arnis

nu nu. un ko, shitam suuda tda2030 padod +-17V un nestraadaa ? Kas tad taas par muljkjiibaam ? man aizdoma, ka pirms gadiem 10 kad shitaadu taisiiju, man darbojaas no +-15V

----------


## Reynis

Muļķīgs jautājums,bet .. gribēju pārlodēt audiopastiprinātājam gaismas diodi no sarkanās uz zilo ( Vegai , bet tas gan laikam nav svarīgi ) , mēģināju zilo diodi likt viskautkā , bet nedeg   ::   . Zinu ka viņām nepieciešami diezgan atšķirīgi spriegumi , tad jautājums tāds , kā šo spriegumu vienkāršāk paaugstināt ? Ir lodāmurs un taisnas rokas .

----------


## AndrisZ

Nopērc citu diodi.  ::  
Tās diodes jau barojas caur pretestību , kas ierobežo strāvu. Diodes spriegumam praktiski nav nozīmes. Ja nedeg nemaz - visdrīzāk esi sačakarējis lodējot.

----------


## Reynis

pamēģināšu . lodējis klāt vel nēesmu , tikai pielicis   ::

----------


## jeecha

Zilajaam un baltajaam diodeem sprieguma kritums parasti ir nevis 2V bet gan 4-4.5V, liidz ar to lai kautkas spiideetu vaig vismaz tik daudz sprieguma, un arii straavu ierobezhojoshaa pretestiiba savaadaaka jaaliek (peec formulas R=(V-Vf)/I). Taakaa iesaakumaa izmeeri cik liels spriegums vispaar tiek pievadiits diodei (ar izlodeetu diodi protams). Ja tas ir zem 4.5V tad par zilu diodi aizmirsti, ja lielaaks (piemeeram 5V), tad meklee kur turpat blakus ir diodes straavu ierobezhojoshaa pretestiiba un izmantojot iepriekshizmeeriito spriegumu izreekjini kaadu pretestiibu tev vaig (augstaakmineetajaa formulaa zilaas diodes gadiijumaa Vf buus 4-4.5V).

Ak jaa, saakumaa protams paarliecinies vai diode nav braakjis izmantojot bateriju utml (protams atceroties ka zilajaam vaig lielaaku spriegumu nekaa sarkanajaam un zaljajaam).

Un veel, nezinu vai taisniiba, bet kautkad nesen kautkur bija raksts par to ka taas spozhaas zilaas diodes diezgan stipri maitaa redzi ja uz vinjaam luur un razhotaaju "stiliigaa" tendence taadas visur sabaazt ir diezgan lielu ljaunumu nodariijusi. Man personiigi vienkaarshi tracina taas zilaas diodes kas dazhaados aparaatos ir (piemeeram Samsung monitoros pie power pogas) - reaali aciis griezh. Bet izskataas ka shitaa stiloshanaas un mode ar zilajaam diodeem leenaam iet uz beigaam un sadziives tehnikas razhotaaji atgriezhas pie zaljaam diodeem prieksh indikaacijas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Viss ir pareizi, bet te ir ilustrācija tam, ka zināšanas tiek grābtas kā nu pagadas, nesistemātiski. Atgriežamies ka pie šī topika 27. lapas, izprotam slēgumus ar lineārām pretestībam un TIKAI TAD  ķeramies pie nelineārām.

Visvienkāršākais ir paņemt datasheet , pielikt virknē miliampērmetru ( opā, kas tas tāds), paralēli diodei voltmetru un piemeklējot pretestību dabūt datasheet lielumus.

----------


## alert62527

Sveiki! Vispār esmu iesācējs un diez cik daudz vēl nezinu, tau gribētu uzzināt ko shēmā nozīmē apvilktie apzīmējumi?
Par to apakšējo aplīti: zinu ka tas ir kondensators, tacu kāpēc tur ir liekta līnija nevis taisna?

----------


## SnacK

Kondensatoram ieliektā svītra nozīmē mīnusu.
Tā otra detaļa ir simistors.

----------


## alert62527

tagad viss ir skaidrs. Paldies!

----------


## jeecha

Labs piemeers kaa nevaig ziimeet sheemas (tiesa shai zinjaa kursh tad negreeko) - sheemaa pretestiibas saziimeetas ar "amerikaanju" simboliem, kondensatori paarsvaraa ar "eiropieshu" iznjemot to vienu ar ieliekto sviitru (kas ir "amerikaanju" simbols parastam nepolarizeetam kondensatoram). Tad nu tagad seedi ziilee vai ziimeetaajs vienkaarshi sajaucis simbolu vai domaajis tomeer polarizeetu kondensatoru (kuriem gan "amerikaanju" gan "eiropieshu" simbolos vaidzeetu buut + markjerim). Shai gadiijumaa driizaak tomeer vienkaarshi simbols nekonsekventi panjemts nevis domaats polarizeets kondensators.

----------


## Andrejs

Uzvedies prātīgi ar to "gaismenes"  shēmiņu. Izskatās kā labs veids, smagi atrauties pa nagiem ar 220v.
 Ar līdzīgu veidojumu tālajos 80' pats par to pārliecinājos  ::

----------


## alert62527

Sveiki! Man atkal noderētu Jūsu gudrās galvas. Ko šajā shēmā nozīmē L1 un L2? Un kas ir tie 700 nH?
http://mark.rehorst.com/LM3886_amp/L..._schematic.png

----------


## jeecha

Taas ir induktivitaates spoles. Induktivitaates SI meervieniiba ir Henriji - 700nH = 700 nanoHenriji.

----------


## alert62527

Liels paldies! Bet kur lai dabū spoli ar 700 nH. Argusā ir tikai spoles ar uH un divas ar mH lielu induktivitāti.

----------


## jeecha

Shaadu var mieriigi uztiit - piemeeram 15mm aareejais diametrs, 20mm spoles garums, 9 vijumi.

----------


## Hondists

iegādājos šo multimetru http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...d479b32e5931c4
mērot rezistorus man skaitļi visu laiku mainās vai kautkādi parādās un tad atkal pazūd, kas varētu būt pie vainas? mēģināju dažādos diapazonos
sarkanais vads man jasprauž pie 10A tikai tad ja es mēru strāvas stiprumu kas lielāka par 200 mA un mazāka par 10A ? vai arī spriegumu mērot jaliek uz 10A ja strāvas stiprums ir lielāks par 200 mA ?
vai no vecām detaļām es varu lodēt ārā detaļas(rezistorus, mikroshēmas) viņas nesabojāsies, nepārkarsēsies?

----------


## Jon

> mērot rezistorus man skaitļi visu laiku mainās vai kautkādi parādās un tad atkal pazūd, kas varētu būt pie vainas? mēģināju dažādos diapazonos
> sarkanais vads man jasprauž pie 10A tikai tad ja es mēru strāvas stiprumu kas lielāka par 200 mA un mazāka par 10A ? vai arī spriegumu mērot jaliek uz 10A ja strāvas stiprums ir lielāks par 200 mA ?
> vai no vecām detaļām es varu lodēt ārā detaļas(rezistorus, mikroshēmas) viņas nesabojāsies, nepārkarsēsies?


 Nodrošini stabilu kontaktu starp mērāmo pretestību un testera taustiem, tad nekas neraustīsies.
Par strāvas mērīšanu esi pareizi sapratis, tik atceries, ka šis diapazons nav aizsargāts ar drošinātāju - lielas īsslēguma strāvas gadījumā nosvilināsi testera vadus. Nejauc spriegumu ar strāvu - nekad nemēri spriegumu, ja vads iesprausts 10 A ligzdā; iebūvētais šunts ir praktiski īssavienojums. Elementu izlodēšana no vecām platēm attaisnojas, ja ātri vajag, bet nav pie rokas. Jauns rezistors ir lētāks, nekā čakarēšanās ar demontāžu. Par sabojāšanu  - viss atkarīgs no tavas prasmes. Vecas plates ir brīnišķīgs materiāls treniņam.

----------


## Hondists

iesakiet kādu vienkāršu shēmu iesākumam. 
kur var pasūtīt rezistorus pa vienam vai komplektu ar dažadām vērtībām?

----------


## jeecha

Rezistorus pa vienam var nopirkt Elfaa, Argusaa un kaa nu veel tas treshais kantoris saucaas kas te peedeejaa laikaa populaars palicis.

Dazhaadu pretestiibu (arii kondensatoru) komplektus par ljoti labaam cenaam var samekleet eBay.

----------


## Hondists

tad būs japērk ebay pie reizes vajadzēs arī breadboard pasūtīt
apmēram kādus nominālus man vajag pasūtīt?
ielieciet kādu vieglu shēmu tad arī tajai varēšu pasūtīt nepieciešamās detaļas

----------


## Jon

0,125 W un 0,25 W pretestību šajā areālā vairāk kā pīļu mēslu (man pašam to ir ap miljonu). Gan jau "Latgalītē" var pakaulēties un dabūt visu, kas vajadzīgs. Praktiskām lietām pietiek ar nomināliem no E24 rindas; no dažiem desmitiem omu līdz dažiem simtiem kiloomu. Lielāki nomināli ļoti reti būs vajadzīgi.

----------


## Hondists

šitāda paka būtu laba un izdevīga?
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Value-1-4W-Me...3A2%7C294%3A50

vai šis bread board būtu izdevīgs iesākumam? vai vadus varēšu izmantot no veca kabeļa ar ko pievieno diskešu aparātu , cd romu(to plakano kur ir vairāki mazi)?
http://cgi.ebay.com/2X-700-PTS-Point...3A1%7C294%3A50

----------


## SnacK

To rezistoru paka mājās stāv.
Nu, pirmkārt viņi ne pārāk smuki izskatās - nevienmerīgi pārklāta krāsa, kods izpludis, grūti saprotams, dažiem pat nesaprotams. (pēdējā bildē tas pat ir nedaudz redzams)
Otrkārt gluži neatbilst 1% pielaides klasei...

----------


## GuntisK

Man arī tāda paka ir- neredzu rezistoriem nekādu vainu. Krāsa izplūdusi?   ::  Šķībi uzprintēts?   ::  Vēl kaut kas? Es tām krāsām tāpat neticu un vienmēr kko lodējot shēmā pārmēru ar multimetru- tā nu tas iegājies... SNACK-jau pērkot varēji saprast, ka 1% rezistori tik lēti nemaksā.  ::  Personīgi es domāju, ja tā pretestības precizitāte iekļaujas 2-5% tad ir tieši laikā gandrīz visām konstrukcijām. 1% rezistorus retāk izmanto un ja vajag tādus tad var no ARGUSa vai ELFAs pasūtīt. Tā, ka HONDISTS droši vari pirkt to paku.  ::  
Guntis

----------


## GuntisK

Par breadboardiem man domas dalās- intereses pēc biju iegādājies vienu ar 2800 caurumiem (sastāv no 4 tādām kā linkā). Konkrēti šajā modelī ar laiku rodas problēmas ar kontaktiem iekšpusē. Arī mikroshēmas slikti turas iekšā (man pa viņu ATMEGA8 "dejoja"- kā iespraud ligzdā viņu iekšā, tā uzreiz izlec ārā  ::  ), dažkārt kur zūd kontakts ar savienotājvadiņiem. Problemātiskā vieta ir barošanas kopnes, kas pa sāniem. Ja gribas breadboardu iesaku uzmest aci kādam produktam no ELFAs kataloga- tās nedaudz labākas kvalitātē. Vadi no lentes kabeļa būs tikai mokas. Labāk ņem viendzīslas telefona kabeli vai to no vītā pāra. Vispār kādu laiku ar to boardu pastrādājot sapratu, ka reāli ar viņu sanāk tikai laika zaudēšana un nervu bojāšana-labāk tad jau uzreiz uz tekstolīta plates montēt maketu vai "montāžu gaisā". I pārbaudīt vieglāk, i 100% zini, ka kontaks vai nu ir vai nu viņa nav!   ::  Tādas manas domas par šo tēmu. Cerams, ka noderēs veicot izvēli.

----------


## Vikings

> Vispār kādu laiku ar to boardu pastrādājot sapratu, ka reāli ar viņu sanāk tikai laika zaudēšana un nervu bojāšana-labāk tad jau uzreiz uz tekstolīta plates montēt maketu vai "montāžu gaisā". I pārbaudīt vieglāk, i 100% zini, ka kontaks vai nu ir vai nu viņa nav!


 Pilnīgi piekrītu. Lodēts tomēr paliek lodēts. Desmitiem reižu pārspreusti kontakti tiešām var gļukot. Pats prototipus montēju uz maketplatēm kurām caurumiņi ir pa vienam.

----------


## Hondists

man viens paziņa jau ar breadboardu strādā gadu un ne par ko nesūdzas.Tagad pasūtīja vēlvienu lielāku.
maketplates var izmantot vairākas reizes piem. kautko uzlodē pēc tam lodē nost un tad lodē pa jaunu virsū?

----------


## jeecha

Atkariigs no izlodeeshanas prasmes - nemaakuliigi darbojoties vienkaarshi sanaaks nopleest nost laukumus/celinjus no maketplates.

Es gan personiigi neaizraujos ne ar breadboardiem ne maketplateem - kautkaadus "proof of concept" siikuminjus salodeeju "gaisaa", nopietnaakaam lietaam uztaisu plati.

----------


## GuntisK

> man viens paziņa jau ar breadboardu strādā gadu un ne par ko nesūdzas.Tagad pasūtīja vēlvienu lielāku.
> maketplates var izmantot vairākas reizes piem. kautko uzlodē pēc tam lodē nost un tad lodē pa jaunu virsū?


 Es jau neesmu kategoriski PRET!!! šādiem breadboardiem, tomēr padomā: kas tas par elektroniķi kurš lodēt nemāk... Salīdzinājums būtu apmēram lidmašīnas pilots kurš neprot vadīt lidmašīnu. Rezultātā var sanākt vilšanās kkādas plates dēļ kura "nekonta4ī". Bet ja tomēr gribas-saku: pērc kvalitatīvu preci.

----------


## Hondists

jalodē jau būs tikuntā bet uz breadboarda var pābaudīt vai vis strādā kā vajag

----------


## Hondists

Cik vērtīgs ir šis radio RRR SALUTS 001

----------


## Jon

Tam ir vienīgi muzeja vērtība. Pirmais it kā augstākajai klasei atbilstošais RRR portatīvais uztvērējs. Interesants ar to, ka radies sadarbībā ar kādu DeDeRonijas (vairs neeksistējoša vācu zemēs izveidota valstiņa padomju okupācijas zonā) radioražotāju. Nezinu, kā īsti izpaudās šī sadarbība, tomēr kaut kādi dederoņu komponenti tajā atrodami. Ja eksemplārs nav stipri nograuts, var sakārtot savam mājas muzejam. Drošums, kā jau visam padomijas širpotrebam zems - kāds prieks no skaņošanās ar varikapiem, ja šai vajadzībai izmantotie potenciometri "čirkst".

----------


## juris90

es personīgi neizmantoju nekadas makatetajplates un visas parejas plates. es esksperimentiem izmantoju jau elektronika izmantoru plati vai ja man nav vajadzigi celiņi tad es no plates nolodeju visas derigas detaļas un atlikušo no abam pulem lidz plate paliek tīra ar šmirģeli tīru nost. plate 20x30cm kadās trīs minūtēs paliek tīra un lielākā daļa caurumu ari ir tīri.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

viena radio žurnālā bija tāda metode - stikls, BF 2 vai BF 6 līme un tad uzpilina limi uz stikla un alvo stiklu, kurš turot kādus 5 lodējumus  ::

----------


## Delfins

labāk jau būtu oldschool .. uz dēlīša uzbakstīts daudz smalkas nagliņas (tādas, pie kurām turās alva) un lodē cik gribi. Protams ne ar 100W lodāmuru  ::

----------


## abergs

> labāk jau būtu oldschool ..


 Pasen redzēju "kapitālistu" ražojuma lampu radio kur savienojumi taisīti uztinot izvadus uz kvadrātšķērsgriezuma tapiņām.
Un vēl tagad vecākā industālajā aparatūrā gadās šāda veida "džamperi"  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Par Raimonda metodi no RADIO žurnāla- to ieteica Ketners, augstfrekvences ierīču maketēšanai. Diemžēl līme tagad arī nav kā vecās BF-2 (vēl no bērnības atceros tās stikla pudelītes)-biju mēģinājis. 
Abergs- vēl tagad kkur mētājas vecas CNC iekārtas bloki kur savienojumi starp ligzdām veikti tieši ar šo metodi. Ķipa tāds kā wire wrapping. Atjaukt vaļā ir nu ļoti sarežģīti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau jāuzzina tās līmes ķīmija un viss. Bija tāda metode - resnāka vara vada cilpiņas, kas savienotas (salodētas) ar tievāku vadu ar tādu aprēķinu, lai pie tā mudžekļa lodējot detaļas, neatlodējas pārējās.

----------


## Hondists

kuru labak?
http://cgi.ebay.com/12F629-12F683-16...ayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Simplified-E-E...3A1|240%3A1318

----------


## jeecha

Nezhmiedzies, panjem Pickit2 clonu - nenozheelosi...

----------


## Hondists

Tie baigi dārgi es vēl ar viņiem neko neesmu darījis, domā, ka man vajadzētu uzreiz ņemt pickit2?

----------


## jeecha

Ar Pickit2 vismaz var ieprogrammeet jebkuru Microchip PIC kontrolieri un gandriiz jebkuru eeprom atminju. Taapat ar jaunaako firmware vinjaa ir simbolisks logjikas analizators (kas iesaaceejam var nodereet ja nav osciloskopa un gribas apskatiit kaadi iisti tad signaali staigaa pa paaris vadiem).

Daargi - tas ir ljoti relatiivs jeedziens - pa 30-35$ vinju var eBajaa dabuut noteikti un ja nemaldos Elfaa bija akcija kur vinju vareeja dabuut uz vietas par nedaudz vairaak.

Savukaart ja paskataas uz tevis ielinkotajiem pasiivajiem programmeriem no eBay (apgraiziiti JDM cloni spriezhot peec detaljaam) - taadu var 20 minuutees salodeet pats un izmaksas sanaaks:
~0.30Ls - D-SUB konektors;
~0.60Ls - maza maketplate ar punktiem;
~0.50Ls - diodes, pretestiibas un paaris tranzistori;
0.80Ls - trolejbusa/tramvaja biljetes liidz Elfai vai Argusam.
Taakaa driizaak tieshi tevis mineetie programmeri sanaak nenormaali daargi (8Ls ieskaitot suutiishanu) prieksh taa kas vinji ir un ko vinji dara.

----------


## Hondists

Šodien savā īpašumā ieguvu Ampervolltometru C20 kāds viņš ir?
Kāda barošana viņam ir nepieciešama, jo tagad viņam bija viena "plakanā" baterija un vēl viens elements no "plakanās" baterijas?

----------


## Jon

Palasi te:http://semyaninu.ru/collecting/izmeritelniy_pribor.html
Tas rīks lietošanas ērtuma ziņā ne tuvu nav tik labs kā Tallinā ražotais TL-4, bet tomēr ar to izaugusi ne viena vien radioamatieru paaudze šaipus Dzelzs Aizkara.

----------


## Hondists

Tas nekas, ka es diodi (zilu) slēdzu pie 12V   0.83A caur 430Ohm rezistoru?
Tas nekas, ka tik daudz amperi?

----------


## jeecha

Taa pretestiiba jau tur kaareiz ir lai ierobezhotu diodei straavu un nav nekaadas noziimes cik daudz straavas speej dod straavas avots.

Zilaam diodeem sprieguma kritums parasti ir 4.5-5.5V, taatad straava caur diodi tavaa gadiijumaa sanaaks (12-5)/430=~16ma, kas ir mazaak nekaa maksimaalaa straava (kas parastaam diodeem tipiski ir 25ma).

----------


## Hondists

Man atnāca paka ar 2000 rezistoriem un tagad gribu kaut ko uztaisīt. Varētu man ieteikt kādu vieglāku shēmu. Gribas kaut ko ar gaismas diodēm lai interesantāk iesākumam.
Cik liela kapacitāte ir tad kad kondensatorus slēdz paralēli un ja slēdz virknē? Ja vispār tā drīkst?
Kāds un cik liels kondensators nepieciešams lai gaismas diodei atslēdzot  elektrību tā lēni izdziestu?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kāds un cik liels kondensators nepieciešams lai gaismas diodei atslēdzot elektrību tā lēni izdziestu?


 Šo jau nu gan pats varētu paeksperimentēt.

----------


## Hondists

> Kāds un cik liels kondensators nepieciešams lai gaismas diodei atslēdzot elektrību tā lēni izdziestu?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Šo jau nu gan pats varētu paeksperimentēt.


 Man pašam mājās nav ar ko eksperimentēt tāpēc vajag noskaidrot lai zinu kādu pirkt

----------


## WildGun

Salodē viņus (nu, tos 2000 rezistorus) smukās rūtiņās, šur tur ielodē pa kādam kondensatoram un iekarini to visu logā, aizkaru vietā. Nevienam nekas tāds nebūs  ::  

Tikai ievēro drošības teknikas noteikumus. Neslēdz klāt nekādu špāni !!!!

----------


## AndrisZ

Kam tad tos 2000 rezistorus pirki? Ja vajadzīgs vienai diodei, būtu palūdzis un uzdāvinātu gan to pretestību, gan kondensatoru.  :: 

Nu, labi. Paeksperimentēju. Iespējami divi slēguma veidi.

1. No slēdža padod 12v uz kondensatoru, kuram caur 470omu pretestību pieslēgta gaismasdiode. Ar 470mkf kondensatoru  diode deg apmēram 1 sec.

2. Diode pieslēgta paralēli kondensatoram un 12v tam padod caur 470omu pretestību. Šajā gadījumā diode arī iedegas lēnām. Kondensators, lai diode degtu 1sec bija vajadzīgs 4700mkf.

Bet vispār jāpaeksperimentē pašam. Kā lai zina cik Tev vajag lai tā diode ātri dziest, jo nedaudz jau viņa spīd vēl ilgi.

----------


## Hondists

Pirku sev. Nejau tikai vienai diodei bet gribu arī citus projektus taisīt.

----------


## jeecha

Umh, kondensatoru nevajadzeeja sleegt paraleeli diodei, bet gan paraleeli pretestiibai+diodei.

----------


## AndrisZ

1. variants tā arī ir.

----------


## Hondists

Šitas varētu darboties?

----------


## zzz

Ja salodeesi riktiigi, no veselaam detaljaam - tad jaa, straadaas kaa oga.

Smukajaam diodeem bildiitee polaritaate nav paraadiita, anods uz plusa pusi, katods uz tranzistora pusi.

----------


## Hondists

Es nekad neesmu lodējis cerams, ka tēvs mācēs šitādus salodēt un man iemācīt.
Kas pa tipu ir tam kondensatoram un vai viņam polaritāte ir jaievēro?

----------


## jeecha

Spriezhot peec sheemas - 100 mikrofaradu elektroliiti. Jaa - tiem polaritaate ir jaaieveero.

----------


## Hondists

> Spriezhot peec sheemas - 100 mikrofaradu elektroliiti. Jaa - tiem polaritaate ir jaaieveero.


 uz kondensatora būs virsū + vai pēc kaut kā cita to var noteikt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja nav krievu ražojums, tad parasti atzīmēts ir "-".

----------


## Hondists

kāda atšķirība starp BC547 un BC547C

----------


## AndrisZ

Var meklēt te: http://www.alldatasheet.com/ , bet priekš tā multivibratora būvēšanas nekāda.

----------


## Hondists

Kāda atšķirība starp carbon film resistor un metal film resistor?

----------


## Jon

Tikko pats pateici -  oglekļa vai metāla izmantošana tehnoloģijā. Pirmās pie tās pašas jaudas būs lielākas gabarītos. Rezistoriem raksturīgi arī trokšņi (µV/V). Dažkārt arī tas ir svarīgi (audiotehnika, mēriekārtas). Metal film parasti ir mazliet dārgākas.

----------


## Hondists

Kas kondensatoram ir tie V nosaukumā
piem. 100uF *16V*

----------


## JURIX

16V ir 16volti. Tas ir kondensātora maksimālais darba spriegums. Vienkāršiem vārdiem sakot, kodendensātors paredzēts elektriskajām ķēdēm, kuru spriegums nepārsniedz 16 volti.

----------


## Hondists

Šito pats var uzlodēt? Viņš darbotos? varētu ieprogrammēt PIC16F84/A?
http://www.hellspark.com/dm/ebench/s...M/uJDMmain.htm

----------


## Hondists

Šeit visus gnd var vienot kopā?
cik lielus kondensatorus man vajag?
http://www.hobby-elec.org/e_pic6_b1.htm#1

----------


## jeecha

Vinjus ne tikai var, bet vinji ir jaavieno kopaa.

Un par kaadaam kondensatoru veertiibaam tu runaa? Tur taksh abiem kondensatoriem pierakstiita veertiiba (0.1 - aciimredzot domaati 0.1uF).

----------


## Hondists

> Vinjus ne tikai var, bet vinji ir jaavieno kopaa.
> 
> Un par kaadaam kondensatoru veertiibaam tu runaa? Tur taksh abiem kondensatoriem pierakstiita veertiiba (0.1 - aciimredzot domaati 0.1uF).


 Es jau tā domāju ka jāvieno, savādāk tur nekas nebūs, bet kapēc shēmās nezīmē viņus kopā?

----------


## jeecha

Parasti ziimeejot sarezhgjiitaakas sheemas - lai sheema neizskatiitos kaa signaalu mudzheklis. Shaadi ziimeet zemi un baroshanas spriegumus ir tipiska prakse kas uzlabo sheemas "lasaamiibu". Shai konkreetajaa gadiijumaa gan tas bija pilniigi lieki un autora motivaacija shaadi "umnjichiit" lai nu paliek uz vinja pasha sirdsapzinjas.

----------


## Hondists

> Šito pats var uzlodēt? Viņš darbotos? varētu ieprogrammēt PIC16F84/A?
> http://www.hellspark.com/dm/ebench/s...M/uJDMmain.htm

----------


## Hondists

Man teica ka nestrādāšot tas programmators varbūt labāk ņemt ATMEL čipus programmēt nevis PIC?

----------


## deivs001

Kas tev ko tādu teica?
Kā arī Atmel un Pic ir gaumes jautājums.

----------


## Hondists

> Kas tev ko tādu teica?
> Kā arī Atmel un Pic ir gaumes jautājums.


 Man teica, ka COM portu izsitīšot.
Nav tā ka PIC vai Atmel kāds ir jaudīgāks vai izdevīgāk?

----------


## Vikings

> Man teica, ka COM portu izsitīšot.
> Nav tā ka PIC vai Atmel kāds ir jaudīgāks vai izdevīgāk?


 Ko var murgot. Ja nepareizi slēgs tad gan var izsist, bet ja visu izdara pareizi tad neko neizsitīs.

----------


## Velko

> Man teica, ka COM portu izsitīšot.


 Lai COM portu izblieztu vēl vajag krietni pacensties. Ja pareizi atceros, tad pēc specenes vajadzēja būt spējīgam izturēt diezgan bargu apiešanos: ilgstošu īsslēgumu, utml. Protams, nav zināms kādi ir tie mūsdienās ražotie ķīniešu brīnumi.




> Nav tā ka PIC vai Atmel kāds ir jaudīgāks vai izdevīgāk?


 Nē, visizdevīgāk ir ņemt super-puper FPGA  ::  Takš tik lēti, un tik briesmīgi daudz ko var pieslēgt un uztaisīt  :: 

Es gan parasti pieturos pie ne tik "super izdevīgiem" risinājumiem. Bet izvēle starp PIC un AVR tiešām ir gaumes jautājums, jaudas un fīču ziņā lielas atšķirības nav. Vienīgais - kuram ko labāk patīk programmēt.

----------


## Epis

ņem labāk AVR nekā 8bit PICus, bet ja ņem 16, 32bit PICus tad viss OK, jo 8bit PICi ir šausmīgi novecojusi tehnoloģija tākā 8bit AVR jaudas ziņā ir krietni pārāki par 8bit PIC.
ja intresē vēl lielāka jauda tad elfā ir nopērkami STM32 proči, tie maksā arī maz (pāris Ls) bet jaudas ir daudzreiz vairāk  un atrums arī lielāks, vienīgi iepkojumi nav DIP, līdz ar to vaidzēs PCB plati, reāli ja gribi šos iemēģināt tad nopērc kādu lēto Development Kitu.




> Nē, visizdevīgāk ir ņemt super-puper FPGA  Takš tik lēti, un tik briesmīgi daudz ko var pieslēgt un uztaisīt


 Jā tā nu tas ir, bet tādam iesācējam labāk kādu gadiņu pagaidīt, pakrāt pieredzi MCU kodēšanā pirms ķerties klāt šitā līmeņa čipiem.

----------


## Hondists

Caur šitādu vadu var slēgt klāt programmatoru?
http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-to-RS232-COM...3%3A1|294%3A50

----------


## Velko

> Caur šitādu vadu var slēgt klāt programmatoru?


 Visdrīzāk ka nē. Vienkāršie COM programmatori strādā tikai ar fizisko portu. Principā - COM ports tiek izmantots kā vieta, kur pieslēgt vadus, kurus iespējams "raustīt" ar softa palīdzību. Šī metode darbojas vairāk dēļ cilvēku atjautības, nevis tāpēc ka COM ports tam būtu paredzēts.

USB->COM pārejas, turpretim, ir konstruētas tikai lai veiktu galveno porta uzdevumu - pārraidīt datus kā tas paredzēts RS232 protokolā.

----------


## Rolis

Sveiki!
Vai kāds varētu man nedaudz sīkāk paskaidrot tā multivibratora ( 33lpp ) darbības principu. Ko katrta komponente noteiktajā brīdī dara. Cik saprotu tad 470 omu pretstības ierobežo strāvu diodēm.

----------


## deivs001

Varētu tev ieteikt izlasīt to, kas rakstīts Wikipedia par to zvēru - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multivibrator

----------


## Hondists

Kā saucas ši profesija kas saistīta ar lietām kas ir šajā forumā? Mikrokontrolieri uc?  Baigi iepatikās un domāju, ka pēc vidusskolas varētu iet mācīties par šo tēmu.

----------


## deivs001

Piemēram, mehatronika arī ar šiem ņemās, ļoti ticams, ka elektriķi arī ar šo nodarbojas.

----------


## Vikings

Elektronikas tehniķis/speciālists.

----------


## Hondists

Kuras detaļas nosaka to cik ātri LED mirgos multivibratorā?
kuras detaļas es varu mainīt, ja var, lai mirgotu ātrāk?

----------


## moon

samazini kondensatora kapacitati.
no rezistora pretestibas arii atkarigs, jo caur lielakas pretestibas kondensators lenak uzladesies un caur mazaku pretestibu atraak izladesies.

----------


## Hondists

Man tam programmatoraam vajag šitādu diodi - BZY5.1V Zener 
es pasūtīju šitādu - ZENERDIODE 5W 5V1 
vai es varu izmantot savu pasūtīto?

----------


## moon

jaa izmantot var tik vareji pasutiit mazakas jaudas, jo  prieksh programmatora arii 0,5 W butu ar atliektiem galiem   ::

----------


## Hondists

Atvēru zenerdiožu lapu un kas bija pirmā 5.1V to pasūtīju
Tagad atnāca skatos ka baigi liela un resni izvadi, ka tā nevajadzētu būt, bet tad ieraudzīju ka 5W.
Pat breadboardā nevar iespraust

----------


## Hondists

Šitā ir pareizi?
Slēdzot virknē
3Kohm + 150ohm + 150ohm = 3.3K

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, pretestiibas sleedzot virknee kopeejaa pretestiiba ir sasleegto pretestiibu summa.

----------


## Hondists

Šitā ir jadara lai ieprogrammētu PIC16F84A?
Konkrētāk vai tiešām vispirms japievieno programmators pie datora un pēc tam jāieliek PIC?

1. Connect the programmer to the PC serial port using the Female to Male serial lead (K1).
2. Start the IC-Prog software and under 'Settings - Hardware' select JDM Programmer.
3. Insert the PIC into the programming socket.
4. Test the programmer is connected with 'Settings - Hardware Check - Enable Clock' this will allow the power and LED to be turned On or Off. If this does not work check the LED is the correct way round (flat edge to top) and that there are no shorts on the board particularly around the cut tracks.

----------


## next

Aha.
Tikai atceries ka nezemeetam kompim ir 110 v uz korpusa pret zemi.
Var pa nagiem norauties un picu arii nosvilinaat.

----------


## Hondists

Nekas man nesanāca, tikai pa nagiem dabūju.Varbūt labāk nopirkt jau gatavu programmatoru.?
Kā var pārbaudīt ai pic ir nodedzināts?Ja var?

----------


## Hondists

Šitas  ir jāprogrammē?
LM3915

----------


## Hondists

Ar ko var aizvietot šos tranzistorus?
MP42 un GT404
gribu pīkstuli taisīt.
Keramiskie kondensatori no vecuma sabojājas?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kur shēma?
Šie ir germānija tranzistori un tiešus analogus varētu būt pagrūti atrast. Bet droši vien der gandrīz jebkādi līdzīgas jaudas tranzistori.
Neesmu praksē sastapies ar problēmu, ka keramiskie kondensatori kastītē stāvēdami no vecuma būtu samaitājušies.

----------


## Hondists

Shēma ņemta no šī paša foruma

----------


## Delfins

Liec jebkururs uz atbilstošo strāvu/jaudu  ::   [var izrēķināt zinot pretestību skaļrunim]
pieļauju ka pietiktu ar KT361 un KT815, 3102 un t.t.

Līdzīga shēma:
http://www.radiokot.ru/circuit/analog/games/01/

----------


## Hondists

Pīkstuļa pretestība ir 12,5 ohm
Vai kādu no tajiem tranzistoriem varētu aizvietot kādu no šiem:
KT837K
KT805AM
KT815B
TIP31C
Šie man ir pieejami mājās, nebūtu jātaisa jauns pasūtījums.

----------


## Delfins

http://www.platan.ru/pdf/ec59-71.pdf

KT815B = 10W, 1.5A .. laikam jau derēs
ieliksi pretestību un nekas tur nedegs

tādām shēmām der "jebkuri" traņi  ::

----------


## Hondists

Kur kāda pretestība jaliek?
Bet tur jau vajag divus tranzistorus vienu n-p-n ortu p-n-p

----------


## Delfins

nu a kur problēma? 
sameklē internetā analogus un mauc tik augšā...

----------


## Hondists

Šitas ir jāprogrammē?
LM3915

----------


## next

A kaapeec shito buutu jaataisa?
Sheema buutu izmantojama izgliitojoshos noluukos, tranzistoru iipashiibas peetiit.
Praktiski izmantojama tachu nav!?

----------


## GuntisK

Praktiski shēma izmantojama tikai "teroristiskos" nolūkos lai kādu sakaitinātu.  ::  
Hondists- liec da jebkurus tranzistorus, skaties tikai struktūra lai tāda pati. Ja vajag tad režīmus var piemeklēt izmainot detaļu nominālus, kautgan neredzu iemeslu to darīt-visam tāpat būtu jāstrādā. 
Kas attiecas uz LM3915- viņa nav jāprogrammē. Kamēr netiksi galā pat ar vienkāršāko multivibratoru vai šo "pīkstuli" kkam sarežģītākam i nav jēgas ķerties klāt. Pie reizes studē arī teorētisko daļu. Jā-viņa var likties garlaicīga, taču bez tās elektroniķis ir nulle.

----------


## Hondists

esmu uztaisījis multivibratoru un uz breadboarda saspraudis šo shēmu. Strādā ideāli.http://www.hobby-elec.org/e_pic6_b.htm\
Varbūt varat ieteikt kur mācīties teoriju

----------


## Delfins

Kā kur? grāmatās..
Ņem, lasi, mēģini iebraukt, sāc atkārtot shēmas. kad viss ir skaidrs, kas tranzistors, tiristors, simistor, diode, kondensators un pretestība, vari ķerties sarežgītākām lietām.

Pliku shēmu salikt - nav māksla. Īstas zināšanas ir tad, kad tu spēj piemodificēt savām vajadzībām. Vai saregulēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ļoti labi. Attīstība tomēr norit pa spirāli
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=390

Tātad ņemam tematus pēc kārtas vai nu pēc šī, vai cita saita un uzdodam jautājumus. Aizrādījums:  kādas pāris nedēļas nekas interesants nenotiks - vajadzēs mērīt sprieguma kritumus, saprast principus utt   :: 
http://openbookproject.net/books/socrat ... pical.html

----------


## Hondists

Kā ebay vai argus.lv var sameklēt vada izolāciju? To kuru uzmauc uz vada , uzsilda un sanāk skuma izolācija?

----------


## osscar

Jābūt Elfā, ir arī Latgalītē - dažādu krāsu un diametru - saucas -shrinking tube, Ja esi fiziski Elfā - paņem katalogu - tur dažreiz var atrast lietas kuras nav i-netā viņu veicī, jeb arī baigi nomaskētas  ::

----------


## Hondists

Varētu būt ka viņi saucas - kembriki?
ar ko viņus uzkarsē? Sķiltavu?

----------


## osscar

var ar mazu fēnu ar speciālu uzgali (šauru), bet pats parasti izmantoju atklātu liesmu  ::

----------


## jeecha

Argusaa uz vietas ir diezgan plashaa sortimentaa kembriki karseejamie gan parastie, gan arii ar siltuma aktiveetu liimi kuri peec uzkarseeshanas saraujas un veel uzliimeejas pamatiigi.

----------


## Ginta @ Argus

Jaa. Tev vajadziigi ir "kembriki". Tikko atjaunojaam prechu klaastu: http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... ies_id=989
 ::

----------


## Janis1279

http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?sho ... 93139&st=0
Ja nesamulsīsi no tēmas nosaukuma, palasīsies vairāk, noteikti atradīsi daudz labas , noderīgas informācijas par elektroniku un ne tikai !
Veiksmi !

----------


## Hondists

Es no datora izņēmu pīkstuli.
Kā es varu dabūt ka viņš visu laiku skan?
Pie 9v kronas pieliekot vadu un atvienojot vadu no baterijas var dzirdēt tikai "klikšķi".

----------


## Janis1279

Jāizveido multivibratora shēma. Universālāks variants ar plašāku barošanas sprieguma diapazonu varētu būt uz 4000 sērijas vai K561 sērijas loģiskajiem elementiem. Multimetros arī šādi mēdz slēgt pīkstuļus.

----------


## Hondists

> Jāizveido multivibratora shēma. Universālāks variants ar plašāku barošanas sprieguma diapazonu varētu būt uz 4000 sērijas vai K561 sērijas loģiskajiem elementiem. Multimetros arī šādi mēdz slēgt pīkstuļus.


 Un kā viņš ir japieslēdz multivibratorā?
Tākā šijā shēmā?
Kāpēc viens ir npn tipa tranzistors. bet otrs pnp tipa tranzistors?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kāpēc viens ir npn tipa tranzistors. bet otrs pnp tipa tranzistors?


 Tiešām grūti atbildēt.   ::  
Kāpēc skrūves savienojumā vienā pusē ir skrūve, otrā uzgrieznis?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Palasi un pastāsti, ko saprati
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternating_current
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_current

----------


## Hondists

Slikti zinu angļu valodu  ::

----------


## Janis1279

> Un kā viņš ir japieslēdz multivibratorā?
> Tākā šijā shēmā?
> Kāpēc viens ir npn tipa tranzistors. bet otrs pnp tipa tranzistors?


 Slēdz "Tumbiņa 1" vietā, iespējams vajadzēs virknē ar pīkstuli slēgt kādu omīgu rezistoru strāvas ierobežošanai , varbūt ne. Ja skaņa izrādīsies par spalgu, augstu, palielini C1 kapacitāti, paralēli uzlodējot kaut vai tādas pašas kapacitātes 33nF kondiķi.
Traņi ir "ar bārdu", bet, ja ieliksi ko jaunāku, shēmai tāpat būtu jāstrādā.

----------


## Jon

Iespējams, ka tas ir pjezopīkstulis; augstomīgs. Tad tieši otrādi - būs jāslēdz pretestība paralēli. Nemeklē speciāli tik vecus germānija tranzistorus. Visur mētājas KT361, KT3107 utml. p-n-p.  Kā otrs der KT815. Abi ar jebkuru burtu.

----------


## Hondists

Kā multimetrā var noteikt vai tranzistors ir labs.
Ieliku jaunu tranzistoru tad man parādīja kaut kādus ciparus, ieliekot vecos no shēmām izlodētos nekādus ciparus nerādīja. Tas nozīmē, ka šie tranzistori ir beigti kuriem neuzrādīja nekādus ciparus?
Ievēroju vai tas ir npn vai pnp un izvadus ieliku pareizajās vietās.
Varbūt var savādākā veidā pārbaudīt?

----------


## Delfins

kam tev tie vecie krāmi? mazjaudīgie traņi maksā santīmus. ka arī vietas aizņem mazāk.  315/361 vēl tās kājas lūza nost...

----------


## jeecha

Hehe jaa, KT315 un KT361 mazajiem oranzhajiem un dzelteniigajiem kluciishiem kaajinjas toch viegli vareeja nolauzt  ::  Es pat nenozheeloju ka jauniibaa savaakto detalju kalnu (chupaam izlodeetu padomju rezistoru, kondensatoru, tranzistoru un logjikas mikrenju) pie paarvaakshanaas nolikvideeju. Kaadreiz visa taa vecu kraamu jaukshana un izlodeeshana izplatiita bija taadeelj ka detaljas nemaz tik viegli dabuut nevareeja, un latgaliitee arii maksaaja tas viss relatiivi daudz daargaak. Piemeeram tie pashi KT315/361 tranzistori maksaaja cik atceros kapeikas 10 gabalaa sensenos laikos. Tagad peec parametriem liidziigus var nopirkt pa 5-10 santiimi gabalaa. Un 10 kapeikas toreiz bija krietni veertiigaakas nekaa 10 santiimi shodien.

----------


## Jon

> Kā multimetrā var noteikt vai tranzistors ir labs.
> 
> Varbūt var savādākā veidā pārbaudīt?


 Neņem nopietni to "muļķumetru". Labākais rīks tranzistoru čekošanai ir analogais ommetrs. Pamēri pret bāzi abus pārējos abos virzienos, un būs skaidrs, vai tas ir pnp, npn un vai kāda pāreja nav nošauta. Ja ommetrs rāda mazu pretestību kādā virzienā starp kolektoru un emiteru, tranzistors ir uzreiz metams.

----------


## Hondists

Šie arī ir tranzistori?

Un kas ir tie kas ir līdzīgi tranzistoriem, bet ar četriem izvadiem?

----------


## Delfins

tāds korpus ir gan tiristoriem/simistoriem/tranzistoriem.
Ar 4 kajam - nezinu - moš tilts vai droslis vai vel kaut kas..

----------


## Hondists

Man ir ampervoltmetrs Ц20
lai mērītu pretestību viņam vajag baterijas?
Varbūt kādam ir šāds ampervoltmetrs uz zin kādas baterija vajag likt iekšā.

----------


## Jon

Tajā bildē nepārprotami ir KT3107A. Vai tad lasīt nemāki? Tiesa, šādi tranzistori ir tikuši marķēti arī ar krāsainiem punktiem.
Ц20 ir pietiekami labs rīks amatieru vajadzībām. Attaisi baterijas nodalījumu un izpēti, ko no šodien dabūjamiem produktiem tur var iebāzt. Spriegumam jābūt vismaz tādam , lai pie īsslēgtiem taustiem varētu ar attiecīgo pocīti iestādīt "0".

----------


## Hondists

Sanāca uztaisīt pīkstuli
Izmantoju KT3102A un KT3107A tranzistorus
Tikai nebija maiņrezistors.Tā vietā pamainīju parastos rezistorus.
Kāda kapacitāte ir šim keramiskajam kondensatoram?
Virsū ir rakstīts:
47H
H90
kaut kāds simbols un 81

Vai keramiskie kondensatori izlodēti no veciem radio ir lietojami?
Vienu izlodēju ieliku pīkstuļa shēmā un darbojas.
Varbūt viņiem zūd kapacitāte?

----------


## Janis1279

> Kāda kapacitāte ir šim keramiskajam kondensatoram?
> Virsū ir rakstīts:
> 47H
> H90
> kaut kāds simbols un 81
> 
> Vai keramiskie kondensatori izlodēti no veciem radio ir lietojami?
> Vienu izlodēju ieliku pīkstuļa shēmā un darbojas.
> Varbūt viņiem zūd kapacitāte?


 1. 47H = 47nF visticamākais.
H90 laikam bija saistīts ar temperatūras stabilitātes klasi (H=negatīva kapacitātes izmaiņa temperatūrai paaugstinoties) , bet īstenībā nekas nopietns - plašpatēriņa kondiķis.
2.  Keramiskie kondensatori ir lietojami, lūk ieliki shēmā un tā darbojas . 
Ar kapacitādes samazināšanos nav gadījies saskarties, bet , ka kondensatori shēmās var tikt caursisti uz īso, gan .
Karodziņu veida kondensatoriem ir diezgan liels nomināla izkliedes diapazons, tie ir temperatūras nestabili. Arī mehāniski nav izturīgi, ar plaisām vai nolauztiem stūriem labāk atšķirot nost uzreiz, ja domā kur pielietot.
No keramikas labi ir zaļie arī gaišbrūnie KM tipu kondensatori , bet daļa no tiem jau sen ir  pārstrādāta, lai atgūtu tajos  izmantotos dārgmetālus .
Bet no vecajiem aparātiem izņemtās detaļas , tomēr jārēķinās,daļēji savus resursus ir izlietojušas, ir lielākas gabarītos, reizem arī sliktāk lodējas.

----------


## Hondists

1)Avometram C20 bez baterijām būtu jārāda līdzstrāvas spriegums?
Es pieliku kronu, bet neko nerāda, tad taustu iespraudu pi 1,5v tad ātri skala uzkāpa līdz galam, pēc tam kad lieku taustu pie 30v tad rāda kā vajag.(pirms tam neko nerāda)

2)Ieliku iekšā plakano 4,5v bateriju, (bet vēl paliek vieta divām mazākām baterijām kuras nekur nevarēju atrast) Iestatīju avometru pretestības mērīšanā, saliku taustus kopā bet nekas nenotiek (lasīju, ka savienojot kopā taustus ar pogu "Ustanovka 0" jāgriež rokturis līdz indikatora šautra nostāja pret labo malējo skalas iedaļu, bet es griežot to pogu skala nepārvietojas. mēģināju rezistora pretestību noteikt. bet nekas nenotiek.
Ieliku 9v kronu bet tik un tā nekas nemainījās.

----------


## Janis1279

Vispār jau tās mazākās baterijas ir galvenās. Varētu būt problemātiski atrast, sen nav bijusi vajadzība . jāpārskata katalogi Distrelec, Elfa, Farnel.Varbūt, tomēr...  Paņēmu aprakstu par ierīci krievu valodā var skatīt ar djvu viewer. 
[attachment=0:19m7q6fx]C_20.rar[/attachment:19m7q6fx]
Ir atrodams arī Krievijas lapās nesapakots.

----------


## Hondists

Bet ja es tur pieslēdzu kronu tad tur varēja kaut kas nodegt?

----------


## Jon

Tik vienkāršu ierīci grūti nosvilināt ar 9 voltiem, ja vien neslēgsi to tieši pie mērsistēmas. Vai esi pārliecināts, ka kāds to nav nokāvis pirms tevis?
 Lielā baterija ir vajadzīga pretestību mērīšanai tikai pēdējā diapazonā. Pārējos pietiek ar mazajām cellēm. Tās nezkāpēc liktas paralēli. Tātad vari mērīties izmantojot tikai vienu 1,5 V celli, ko var tur iebāzt. Jebkura _alkaline_ celle kalpos daudz ilgāk par tiem štruntiem, ko tur lietoja oriģināli. Lielajai baterijai jāsastāv no trim cellēm.

----------


## Hondists

Es nezinu vai viņš nav bijis nokauts, jo dabūju viņu no "vienas tantes"

----------


## Hondists

Šodien pamēģināšu darbināt avometru ar parasto "pirkstiņu" bateriju.
Es lasīju, ka lodējot tranzistorus labāk viņu pieturēt ar pinceti, lai tā novada karstumu. Vai ir vienalga kāda materiāla pinceti pērku, varbūt citas ļoti slikti novadītu karstumu?

----------


## moon

taa pec teorijas ir pareizi un derees jebkura metala pincete,
bet praksee tas 99% gadijumos ir lieki ar musdienu tranzistoriem.
pirmsakumos tranzistori bij loti juutigi un daudz nevajadzeeja, lai tranzistors aizietu pa pieskari,
tad prakse arii lietoja shadu panemienu, vai arii lodeja tranzistoru atstajot garas kajas kas arii nelauj tranzistoram lodeshanas laikaa parmerigi parkarst.

----------


## Hondists

Un kā ar citām detaļām?
Šodien atkal testēju savu avometru un secināju, ka strāvas stiprumu un spriegumu var izmērīt, bet pretestības mērīšanas režīmā nekas nenotiek.
Varbūt jajauc vaļā un jāskatās kas tur iekšā notiek?

----------


## Hondists

Man ir šāds transformators.

Kāpēc ar multimetru mērot spriegumu maiņstrāvas režīmā un līdzstrāvas režīmā mērījumi atšķiras?
Tā jābūt, ka var izmērīt spriegumu līdzstrāvas un maiņstrāvas režīmā, jo iepriekš mērot spriegumu piem. no telefonu lādētājiem vai disko bumbas barotāja, var izmērīt tikai vienu(līdzstrāvu vai maiņstrāvu, kas nu kuram ir)

----------


## JURIX

Tas kas redzams attēlā ir līdzsprieguma barošanas bloks.
Izejas spriegums 9V, bet max slodzes strāva - 100mA.
Šādu barokli izmantoja VEF - 201, VEF - 202, VEF - 204, un VEF - 206 rādioaparātos, kā bateriju aizvietotāju, kas slēdzams pie 220V tīkla.

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, un ja vari uz tā kaut ko izmērīt maiņstrāvas režīmā, tad tas norāda, ka no tā bloka vairs nenāk ārā tikai līdzstrāva.  ::

----------


## zzz

> Jā, un ja vari uz tā kaut ko izmērīt maiņstrāvas režīmā, tad tas norāda, ka no tā bloka vairs nenāk ārā tikai līdzstrāva.


 Mmmmm, tas vispaar visdriizaak noraada ka Hondista multimetru ir buuveejushi zholtij kitajskij chelovek un tam piemiit noteiktas "iipatniibas" tajaa ko kjiinieshi ir deklareejushi par mainjstraavas meeriishanu.

Kaartiibas un noskaidroshanas labad vajag panjemt plakano bateriju un ar mineeto multimetru iestaadiitu mainjsprieguma rezhiimaa izmeeriit abaas polaritaatees.


Staaarp citu ja kaadam ir krievu testeris TL-4 arii var paproveet to pashu.  :: 

Vprochem taada meeraparaata uzvediiba ir normaala, vienkaarshi vajag zinaat sava instrumenta iespeejas un ierobezhojumus un no kaa tie celjaas.

----------


## Hondists

Ar to pašu multimetru iestādītu maiņsprieguma režīmā man uzrādīja apmēram divreiz lielāku spriegumu nekā vajadzētu, gan plakanajai baterijai, gan kronai, gan citiem līdzstrāvas barošanas blokiem. Tas ir tikai tad kad plusu pievieno plusam un mīnusu mīnusam, ja otrādi tad neko nerāda.

Mērīju arī ar avometru C20 arī viņš man uzrādīja rezultātus, gan līdzstrāvas režīmā, gan maiņstrāvas režīmā, gan baterijām, gan barošanas blokiem.

----------


## ansius

praktiski visi voltametri kas domāti maiņstrāvai rāda sinosoīdas efektīvo vērtību, kas kvadrātsaknes no 2 reizes mazāka par pīķi. attiecīgi līdzstrāvas ķēdē ieslēdzot mēraparātu kas ir uztādīts maiņspriegumam, mērijumi noteikti būs nepareizi.

lūdzu izlasi šo grāmatu:

Elektrotehnika un radioelektronika vidusskolām. II izdevums. Rīga: Zvaigzne, 1975.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=52534
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/245650714/E ... onika.djvu

savaadaak saac uzdot tieshaam dumjus jautaajumus pat atbildi vispims nepamekleejot.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Es tomēr vēlētos runāt par Oma likumu. Tātad kāds stravas avots būs ideāls - ar bezgaligi mazu vai lielu pretestibu. Kāds ampērmetrs bus ideāls? Kāds voltmetrs? Kāpēc ampermetrs ktrā diapazonā rada nedaudz atskirigu stravu?


 Kā es jau to izgājšgad teicu  :: 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=330


saņemamies bišku, saslēdzam primitīvas, neinteresantas, garlaicīgas rezistoru un lampu virknes un paralēlās shēmas un tiekam jēgā par pamatjēdzieniem.

----------


## Vikings

Raimond, nomierinies. Kad cilvēks līdz tam tiks tad arī slēgs. Šobrīd izskatās, ka esi līdz tam nonācis un nevari vien beigt slēgt virtenes.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pa gadu nav ticis.

----------


## zzz

Visi jau nevar buut taadi spicie innovaatori kaa raimondinsh, kursh saleedz NTC termistorus paraleeli un peec tam publiski lielaas ar taadiem idiotismiem.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

...jā, pie 3x mazākas strāvas par nominālo.

----------


## zzz

Idiotisms paliek idiotisms arii pie triis reizes mazakas straavas par nominaalo.

Nemaz nerunaajot par taadaam galiigajaam plaanpraatiibaam kaa raimondinja innovatiereetaas metinaashanas caur zhuuksni paraleelo NTC termistoru.  ::

----------


## Hondists

Biju bibliotēkā paņēmu visādas grāmatas par elektroniku.
Gribu saslēgt kādu shēmu un saprast kā tā darbojas, jo kuras līdz šim esmu saslēdzis, es nesaprotu kā tās darbojas.
Liekas, ka sapratu oma likumu un to kā aprēķināt pretestības, bet būtu labi ja jūs man iedotu kādu uzdevumu ko izrēķināt, jo grāmatā nebija uzdevumi par oma likumu, bija tikai apraksts.

----------


## Jon

Mazliet nesapratu, kāpēc Georga Simona Oma vārdā nosauktais likums tev līdz šim bijis tik svešs. "Kad mēs augām", tas pietiekami bija apskatīts jau pamatskolas fizikas kursā. Protams, tiem, kam nekad nav interesējušas elektrības lietas (un arī daudz kas cits!), viss bija pofig. Bet jebkuram elektroniķim šīs sakarības ir jājūt teju vai instinktu līmenī. Treniņam brīnišķigi noder kombinēti virknes/paralēlie dažādu pretestību slēgumi. Nezināmais var būt strāva kādā posmā, sprieguma kritums uz kādu no pretestībām,  kādas pretestības lielums. Parēķināt šādas shēmas ir pat interesanti. Jāmētājas kaut kur veciem uzdevumu krājumiem (ar pareizajām atbildēm). Diemžēl man pašam nav nekas aizglabājies.

----------


## moon

priekshaa neteikt !!!   :: 
Dots:
U = 90 V
R1 = 3 Om
R2 = 7 Om
R3 = 10 Om
R4 = 4 Om

Jaaprekina:
I; I1; I2; I3; I4 - ?

----------


## Hondists

Kļūdījos  ::  
Es nesaprotu oma likumu kad ir paralēlais un virknes slēgums kopā.
I=10A
Pārējos nemāku aprēķināt.  ::

----------


## mpc

Nu kā var nesaprast Oma likumu? 
Augstākminētais uzdevums ir jāsadala gabalos:
1) Redzam ka R1 ir virknē ar R2 - tātad to var aizstāt ar vienu pretestību. Virknes slēgumam Princips vienāds R12= R1+R2=3+7=10 Omi
2) Redzam ka pretestības R1 un R2 (kuras aizvietotas ar kopējo pretestību R12) ir paralēli slēgtas ar R3. Tātad mums ir divu paralēlu pretestību slēgums - R12 un R3. Šo paralēlslēgumu var aizvietot ar vienu pretestību, kuru apzīmēsim R123. Vispārīgā gadījumā ja ir dots, ka paralēli slēgts kaut kāds pretestību skaits, tad Ekvivalentās pretestības vērtība Rkop=1/(Summa[1/Ri]). Dotais piemērs ir vienkāršs jo R12=10 Omi un R3=10 Omi - tātad - R123=1/([1/10]+[1/10])=1/(2/10)=10/2=5 Omi
3) Redzam ka ekvivalentā pretestība R123 ir virknē ar R4 - tātad varam aprēķināt atkal kopējo pretestību VISAI ķēdei (jo šis ir pēdējais punkts) Attiecīgi R1234=R123+R4=5+4=9 Omi

Strāvu rēķināšana - Oma likums ir spēkā jebkuram ķēdes posmam.
Caur I4 plūst visa strāva I - tātad 10 A - tātad I4=10A
Tālāk redzams uzreiz, ka strāva sazarosies starp R12 un R3. Par cik R1 ir virknē ar R2, tad I1=I2.
Tālāk var iet uz skata divejādu ceļu:
a) Zināms ka strāvas pretestību paralēlslēguma gadījumā ir apgriezti proporcionālas pretestībām - tātad ja R1+R2=10 omi, bet R3=X Omi (nu vispārināsim šoreiz), tad attiecīgi caur šiem zariem kopējā strāva 10A sadlīsies kā I3/R12=I12/R3 - tātad I3/I12=R12/R3 (pretestības mums ir zināmas, tāpēc attiecību izteikt nav grūti (NU par skādi konkrētajā piemērā tā sanāk 1 - jo R12=R3=10 Omi - tas savukārt nozīmē ka I3=I12=5A. BET, ja R3=X Omi, tad pretestību attiecība sanāk Y kā rezultātā mums ir 2 v-mu sistēma:
*         I3/I12=Y
**        I3+I12=10A
Atrisinam un tiekam attiecīgi pie strāvām, kas arī ir uzdevums

b) Mēs zinām kāds ir I4 un kāds ir R4 tātad varam uzzināt, kāds sprieguma kritums U4 krīt uz R4 - tas ir Oma likums tiešā formā = U4=I4*R4=10*4=40V
Kopējāis spriegums uz ķēdi krīt U=90V, tātad Uk-U4=90-40=50V krīt uz R1 R2 R3 pretestību bloka galapunktiem. Automātiski mēs atkal redzam ka I1=I2, bet R12=10 Omi un mēs pielietojam Oma likumu un I12=U12/R12=50/10=5A
Tieši tas pats ir ar R3 jo U12=U3 (galapunkti sakrītoši) - tātad I3=U3/R3=50/10=5A

Vieglāk nemēdz būt...

----------


## Hondists

Par pretestībām es saprotu, tagad mēģināšu saprast par strāvas aprēķināšanu.
Šitā ir pareizi?
I1=I2=2,5A
I1=I2=5A
Negaisa laikā var portatīvais dators atrasties pie strāvas?

----------


## moon

nebutu sevishki ieteicams  :: 
pareizi ir I1=I2=5A
vispar es pielavu kludu, vajadzeja vispirms iedod uzdevumus vienu virkne slegumu un otru paralelo slegumu lai tu saprastu ar ko tie atshkiras, ja buus laiks uzraktiishu veelaak  ::

----------


## moon

apreikini katram rezistoram caurplustosho straavu, sprieguma kritumu un izdalito jaudu, jeb siltumu.
rezultatu salidzinajums un secinajumi briivaa forma arii nenaktu par launu  ::

----------


## Hondists

*Virknes*

I1= 0,83A
I2= 0,83A
I3= 0,83A

U1= 2,49V
U2= 3,32V
U3= 4,15V

P1= 2W
P2= 2,75W
P3= 3,44W

*Paralēlais*

I1= 3,33A
I2= 2,5A
I3= 2A

U1= 3,33V
U2= 3,33V
U3= 3,33V

P1= 11W
P2= 8,32W
P3= 6,66W

Nezinu vai tā bija domāts tās jaudas aprēķināt.

Secināju, ka - strāva virknes slēgumā visā ķēdes garumā ir vienāda, bet sprieguma kritumi atsevišķos posmos ir atšķirīgi.
Sprieguma kritumi paralēlajos zaros ir vienādi, bet caurplūstošās strāvas ir dažādas.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc Tev sanāca paralēlajā slēgumā U=3,33V?
Tur tak skaidri redzams, ka katra pretestība pieslēgta pie 10V.

----------


## moon

un lidz ar to jaudas apreikins paralelajaa slegumaa ir nepareiz  ::

----------


## Hondists

Baigi stulbi kļūdījos.

Tad sanāk, ka 
P1= 33W
P2= 25W
P3= 20W

----------


## moon

kirhhofa (izlaboju) likumi arii ir jaapgust:
*!!!!* tiko paarskatiju savus sastaditos uzdevumus un atradu rupju kludu, neesmu noradijis galvaniskajiem elementiem iekshejo pretestibu.
visiem Ro = 0,5 Om *!!!!*

----------


## Hondists

*Pirmais Kirhofa likums*

Mezglu punktam pienākošais strāvas daudzums ir vienlīdzīgs  ar aizejošo summu, tātad algebriskā strāvu summa mezglu punktā ir vienlīdzīga ar nulli.

*Otrais Kirhofa likums*

Sprieguma kritumu summa virknes slēgumā ir vienāda ar barošanas avota spriegumu.

Nesapratu pirmajā likumā otro daļu "...tātad algebriskā strāvu summa mezglu punktā ir vienlīdzīga ar nulli."

----------


## marizo

Pirmajā daļā jau ir izskaidrots, ko tas nozīmē. Piemēram, mezgla punktam pienākošā strāva ir I, bet aizejošās I1 un I2. Tātad +I-I1-I2=0. Pienākošās strāvas ar + zīmi, bet aizejošās ar -.
Tos mēdz saukt arī par Kirhofa strāvu un spriegumu likumiem.

----------


## Jon

Starp citu. Tas ir salikts vārds (uzvārds) no Kirche (baznīca) un Hof (pagalms). Tāpēc - *Kirhhofs*. Krievi to zināja un rakstīja - Кирхгоф...

----------


## moon

pielaboju uzdevuma dotos.
un metodiskos materialus var atrast shiet, recizaak sakot ar 39. lapu.

----------


## habitbraker

Man te mazs offtopic jautājums, jo negribēju taisīt jaunu topiku.

Vai VHF shēmās (100 mhz) tas kautko daudz maina, ja PCB celiņi ir nedaudz rievaini. Un, ja piemēram uz plates printēts induktors ir nedaudz rievains(rievinas redz tikai apskatot plati tuvumā)??

----------


## Didzis

Grūti jau pateikt, viss atkarīgs no ta, ko taisi. Visdrīzk jau celiņu nelīdzenums būtiski neko neietekmēs. Cita lieta, ka shēma  būs jaregulē, jo diez vai, amatieru apstakļos, var ieturēt izdeāli precīzus izmerus spolei iespiestajā platē. Ja godīgi, tad es neatdzīstu uz plates veidotas spoles, jo tās ir ļoti grūti regulēt(praktiski neiespējami) un klasiskām spolēm ir augstāki elektriski parametri. Ja arī kas nesanāks, tak vienmēr pa virsu var uzlodet klasisku spoli no tinamā vada.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jā , to ka būs jāregulē to zinu. Bet man galvenais bija uzzināt vai vispār darbību,kā tādu (stabilitāti, max jaudu utt..) tas baigi ietekmēs.
Un par to aizstāšanu ar klasisko spoli - Laba doma

----------


## Hondists

Internetā nevarēju atrast informāciju par šo transformatoru, tāpēc pats gribu veikt mērījumus.
Cik saprotu tad pie 1 un 2 ir jāslēdz 220v no tīkla.
Bet kā ir jāveic mērījumi? Kur pievienot multimetra plusa un kur mīnusa spaili lai izmērītu spriegumu?

----------


## osscar

Laikam nemeklēji ar krievu burtiem... No galvas neatceros, taču primārais tinums (tas kurš  pie tīkla slēdzams) ir uztīts ar tievu vadu, bet sekundārais ir  ar resnāku vadu. vairāk par 0.5 A no šī neizspiest... Kāds + un - - jāmēra maiņspriegums...Tas CCCP TV izvērses trafs, ja pareizi atceros.

----------


## Texx

> ...Tas CCCP TV izvērses trafs, ja pareizi atceros.


 Izvērse taču notiek ar kineskopa spolēm. Ja tas transformators ir televizorā, tad citiem mērķiem.

----------


## Didzis

TVK(krievu burti) nozīmē transformtors, izejas kadru. Transformtors salāgo kadru izvērses izejas pretestību ar izvērses spoļu pretestību. Tos tinumus, kuriem lielaka pretestība var slegt pie 220V. Drošības pec gan virknē ieslēdz kadu 100W lampiņu. Ja kas noies greizi, tad vismaz korķus mājai neizsitīs  ::  . Slinkums meklēt krievu internetā TVK datus  ::  .
Ar lampu virkne praktiski visus nezināmus trafus var testēt. Ja kas ne tā, lampiņa uzdegās, bet ja viss OK, tad tuksgaitā jau trafs strāvu praktiski nerij un var nomerīt tā parametrus

----------


## osscar

sekundārie ir 3,4,5,6 - 100%. Krievu laikos uz šiem bija populāri mazjaudīgus baroklīšus taisīt. padsmit V izejā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tas tiešām ir melnbaltā lampu televizora kadru izvērses transformators.
Tiek likts lai salāgotu lampu augstomīgo izeju ar zemomīgo novirzes spoli.
Tāpat kā ZF pastiprinātājos starp lampu un skaļruni.

----------


## Janis1279

Netā vairumā ir sastopamas  barošanas blociņu shēmas ar ТВК 110 trafiņu pielietojumu.
Cik atceros ir divi virknē slēgti dažādu spriegumu tinumi. Mazākais pēc sprieguma ir ar resnāko vadu , visbiežāk izmantojams baroklīšu shēmās. Mūsdienās noteikti ērtāk ir izmantot regulējamo LM317 vai KR142EN12 vai vēl kādu līdzīgu stabilizatoru.

----------


## Hondists

Kas tā par detaļu varētu būt?
Tas ir no veca radio barošanas bloka.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nosaukuma virsū nav?

----------


## Texx

> Tas tiešām ir melnbaltā lampu televizora kadru izvērses transformators.
> Tiek likts lai salāgotu lampu augstomīgo izeju ar zemomīgo novirzes spoli.
> Tāpat kā ZF pastiprinātājos starp lampu un skaļruni.


 OK. Tagad viss skaidrs.

----------


## Hondists

Virsū rakstīts:
K1NT59|O860B ar krievu burtiem
pa vidu kautkāda nesaprotama svītriņa

----------


## Janis1279

> Virsū rakstīts:
> K1NT59|O860B ar krievu burtiem
> pa vidu kautkāda nesaprotama svītriņa


 K159NT sērija - 2  pēc parametriem salāgoti tranzistori, ja ko nesajaucu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Te shēma.

----------


## Hondists

Liels paldies, bet ar ko es varu aizvietot šo detaļu?

----------


## osscar

ar diviem tranzistoriem   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tai bundžā iekšā ir dibi vienādi tranzistori un viss. Krievi tādus brīnumus taisīja, jo atsevišķiem reanzistoriem parametri ļoti "staigāja" un baigais čakars bija atrast divus vienādus. Tad nu, zinot to, izdomaja šitādas tranzistoru sborkas. To verķi mierīgi var aizstāt ar diviem atsevišķiem traņiem.

----------


## Jon

159HT1 - vienkāršākā sovjetu tranzistoru "sborka"; satur divus perfekti vienādus tranzistorus. Labākā lieta priekš diferenciāļiem, jo nav jāņemas ar tranzistoru piemeklēšanu. Sērija praktiski pazudusi "no aprites" pateicoties dzeltenajam metālam.

----------


## Hondists

Laikam ar BC547 varēs aizvietot
Ko dod tās divas liekās kājas, jo viņam ir 8 izvadi, bet diviem tranzistoriem kopā sanāk 6 izvadi?

----------


## AndrisZ

Derēs. Liekās kājas tāpēc, ka korpuss standarta ar 8 kājām.

----------


## Jon

Nevari iedomāties, ka tipveida korpusam ir 8 kājas? Ja visas neizmantoja, tad tāpēc jau neplūca nost. Pats varēji pie montāžas apknibināt un krāt nebaltai dienai  ::  .

----------


## Hondists

Man viņam bija četri izvadi nolūzuši tāpēc pārlodēšu tranzistorus. Pēc tam kad slēgšu klāt tīklam, ja kaut kas noies greizi tad man izdegs tikai drošinātājs?

----------


## zzz

> Tai bundžā iekšā ir dibi vienādi tranzistori un viss. Krievi tādus brīnumus taisīja, jo


 Taadus briinumus taisiija un pat joprojaam mazliet taisa arii burzhuji (LM394 piemeeram). Shur tur jau saimnieciibaa noder. Muusdienaas pamazaam izspiesti ar spicaakiem analogo mikrenju risinaajumiem.

----------


## Hondists

Ielodēju KT3102A tranzistorus viss strādā.
Tad kad pieslēdzu pie tīkla un gribēju veikt mērījumus tad melno taustu pieliekot pie mīnusa, bet sarkano taustu liekot pie +24 nejauši to pieliku arī arī pie korpusa un tad bija baigā dzirkstele. Kāpēc tā bija? varbūt tāpēc, ka nav zemējums? Un vai lietojot šo barošanas bloku pats pieskaroties pie tā nedabūšu pa nagiem?

----------


## Jon

Tas ir normāli, ka "-" "sēž" uz korpusa. Tik īsos gan nevajag taisīt. Tā var kaut ko arī nokaut.

----------


## Hondists

Tad būs viss jāieliek plastmasas kastītē. Jāieliek pieslēgvietas tā ka  smuki var pievienot pie tīkla, un pie izejošās strāvas var smuki pieslēgties.
Tad kad būšu ielicis citā kastītē es gribēšu ieslēgšanas slēdzi, man viņš javieno pie tā vada kur ir drošinātājs vai tas ir vienalga pie kura?

----------


## Colibris

> Tad kad būšu ielicis citā kastītē es gribēšu ieslēgšanas slēdzi, man viņš javieno pie tā vada kur ir drošinātājs vai tas ir vienalga pie kura?


 Pareizaak buutu likt sleedziiti ar divaam kontaktu grupaam - katru savaa vadaa.

----------


## Hondists

Kas tas tāds ir un kur to izmanto/izmantoja?





Sarkanais ir potenciometrs ar slēdzi.
No tās kastes iznāk ārā divi vadi.

----------


## Colibris

Ar sho padomju laika autinjiem logutiiriitaaju pauzes ilgumu reguleeja.

----------


## osscar

Izskatās līdzīgs, man viens tāds senča taisīts (ar lakas tehnoloģijas PCB) bez korpusa mētājas kaut kur.

----------


## Hondists

Ja es gribu lai no šī barošanas bloka 10v vietā būtu 9V tad man šī shēma derēs?
Un vai es viņu varēšu izmantot kronas baterijas vietā?

Barošanas bloks


Shēma uz 9v

Kā saucas vidējais izvads L7809 ?

----------


## osscar

kas tev tā par iekārtu galā kuru viens volts var nosvilināt ? man liekas vienalga 9 vai 10 V...

----------


## Hondists

Es viņu viskautkam gribēšu izmantot. Pēc maniem mērījumiem sanāk 9,7V. Daudzi mazi projekti ir uz 9V tad nekas ja man tur būs 9,7V?

----------


## Jon

> Ja es gribu lai no šī barošanas bloka 10v vietā būtu 9V tad man šī shēma derēs?
> Un vai es viņu varēšu izmantot kronas baterijas vietā?
> 
> 
> Kā saucas vidējais izvads L7809 ?


 Saucas common GND jeb vienkārši - kopīgais. 10 V ir par maz, lai stabilizētu 9 V . Uz 7809 ir jākritina vismaz 3 - 5 V. Baterija ir parasts 9 V bloks; "krona" ir vecs krievu komercnosaukums PSRSā ražotai tāda tipa baterijai (tas no sērijas, kur visi kopētāji zeroksi un visas slīpmašīnas flekši).

----------


## Raimonds1

vēl fleksis ir ""bolgarka""      :: 
Labāk taisi regulējamu no 0 -12V, latgalītē iedos shēmu un detaļas.

Un līniju krustojumā ieliec punktu, ja tur skaitās savienots kopā.

un voltmetru arī uzliec.

----------


## zzz

aizej nosities pret sienu, didaktiskais raimondinj.  :: 

Hondist, tu ieksh sava baroshanas bloka beepee-15 vari pakurbuleet piereguleeshanas rezistoru R2 un ar to pareguleet cik tu tur aaraa gribi uz 14 v izejas (uz leju gan paaraak daudz neies).

Tas kas tur sheemaa ir 10 volti, ir visai mazjaudiiga izeja pa taisno no stabilitrona, knapi dazhi miliampeeri. 

Taa ciniski pieejot, stabilitrona V6 vietaa var iebaazt citu stabilitronu, ar teiksim kaadu apmeeram 5 voltu spriegumu, tad 14 voltu izeju varees noreguleet zemaak liidz tiem 9 voltiem.

Ja gribi lietot 7809, tad baro to nevis no 10 v izejas, bet taas, kas tur ir 14 v, vai vispaar pa taisno no 24 v izejas.

----------


## habitbraker

negribēju jaunu tēmu sākt - 
Kas ir pašierosme? Zinu , ka tas ir slikti, tajā gadījumā tranzistors karst un neko lietderīgi nedara.
Bet no kā tā var rasties un kā to novērst? Nu, piemēram, pastāstiet par vienu tranzistora vai 2 tr. pakāpi. Vismaz populārākos gadījumus vai vismaz linkus anglu val.

----------


## Jon

Nu, tādā populārā valodā izsakoties, tas ir autosvārstību režīms, kas iestājas pie pozitīvas (fāzes balanss) atgriezeniskās saites pietiekama lieluma (amplitūdas balanss). Ne vienmēr tas "ir slikti" - bieži speciāli jātaisa tieši ģeneratori. Bet, piem., audiopastiprinātājos jebkādas šādas ģenerācijas jau nozīmē lielus sūdus. Parasti rodas dēļ neveiksmīgām shēmām un nepareizas montāžas. Tāpēc nevar pilnībā uzticēt smalku lietu PCB trasēšanu visādiem CAD - tie šo lietu nesaprot; pašam jādomā ar galvu, kā izvietot elementus, lai nevajadzīgas saites nerastos.

----------


## abergs

> Kas ir pašierosme?


 GOOGLE>>electronic oscillation

----------


## Hondists

Kā tīrīt lodāmuru?

----------


## Janis1279

> Ja es gribu lai no šī barošanas bloka 10v vietā būtu 9V tad man šī shēma derēs?
> Un vai es viņu varēšu izmantot kronas baterijas vietā?
> 
> Barošanas bloks
> 
> 
> Shēma uz 9v
> 
> Kā saucas vidējais izvads L7809 ?


 Ar šo  sprieguma stabilizatoru 9V izejā nestabilizēsies !
Lai varētu nostabilizēt uz 9V , mikroshēmas ieejā jābūt vismaz par 2-2,5 voltiem vairāk.
Sameklē info par šo mikreni netā un uzzināsi arī par m-sh. izvadiem un iespējamiem pielietojuma slēgumiem vairāk.
šajā gadījumā ~ 1voltu vari noēst ar virknē slēgtu 1N4001 - 1N4007 diodi. +10V pie Anoda un pie Katoda pieslēdz savas slodzes "+".

----------


## Janis1279

> Kā tīrīt lodāmuru?


 http://www.elfa.lv/ec/18a1b2c/uzgalu-tiritaji
Tikai samitrini ar ūdeni un tīri.

----------


## Hondists

Ar smilšpapīru arī var tīrīt lodāmuru. Jātīra tad kad ir auksts vai karsts?
Šitāda lodalva būta laba?  http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...32a1f0d4207f29Pašlaik mājās ir pārāk liela diametra lodalva. 
Argus veikalā uz vietas var dabūt elfas katalogu?

----------


## ansius

par tiiriishanu ja negribi vīli sačakarēt un pēc tam to arī tīrīt tad aukstu. es gan parasti neļauju vinam tik netīram palikt, vienkrāši darba gaitā regulāri ar papīra nazi nokasu apdegumus un turu kārtīgi apalvotu i visas tīrīšanas problēmas izpalie, tik cik pie izdilšanas vajag pievīlēt tad aukstu, un uz reiz cik vien ātri apalvot kamēr nav oksidējies.

----------


## Hondists

Ja es šijam barošanas blokam BP-15 ar R-2 noregulēju ~13.8v (tik cik ir automašīnā) tad es varu slēgt klāt auto rāciju pie viņa?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kādu strāvu tā rācija patērē? Ja vairāk par 1A, tad tas bloks var nepavilkt. Citādi nekādu problēmu.

----------


## Jon

> Ar smilšpapīru arī var tīrīt lodāmuru


 Jā, tikai vienu reizi - pirms uzgaļa izmešanas...

----------


## Hondists

> Ar smilšpapīru arī var tīrīt lodāmuru
> 
> 
>  Jā, tikai vienu reizi - pirms uzgaļa izmešanas...


 Tu to nopietni saki? 
Es tīrīju ar smilšpapīru. Tagad viņš ir metams ārā? 
Kāpēc ar smilšpapīru nevar bet ar vīli var? kautkur es lasīju, ka tīra arī ar smilšpapīru, bet varbūt kļūdos.
Manam 40W krievu lodāmuram var mainīt uzgaļus?

----------


## Jon

Arī ar vīli būs tas pats - jebkāda skrāpēšana iznīcinās uzgaļa dzelzs klājumu un tas būs pagalam. Izņēmums ir kapara kastroļu lodāmuri, bet arī tie ar vīli tikai pielīdzināmi. Lai gals kalpotu ilgāk, tas jāformē kaļot ar āmuru (prasīs iemaņas). Savādāk kapars, ko jau tā šķīdina lodalva, strauji zudīs (nespēsi mainīt). Nu, bet ar šādu lodāmuru smalku PCB un sevišķi SMD nepalodēsi.
P.S. Paskaties labu uzgaļu cenas iekš "Argus"; sapratīsi, ka ar tiem jaapietas prātīgi.

----------


## Hondists

elektronikā kautkur izmanto pascal programmēšanas valodu?

----------


## Janis1279

> Argus veikalā uz vietas var dabūt elfas katalogu?


 Elfas katalogi biezā slānī ir Tevalo vekaliņā Lienes ielā 12.
Argusā redzeslokā tie kaut kā nav palikuši, varbūt tomēr kļūdos.

----------


## Janis1279

> elektronikā kautkur izmanto pascal programmēšanas valodu?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Pascal

----------


## Janis1279

> Ar smilšpapīru arī var tīrīt lodāmuru
> 
> 
>  Jā, tikai vienu reizi - pirms uzgaļa izmešanas...
> 
> 
>  Tu to nopietni saki? 
> Es tīrīju ar smilšpapīru. Tagad viņš ir metams ārā? 
> Kāpēc ar smilšpapīru nevar bet ar vīli var? kautkur es lasīju, ka tīra arī ar smilšpapīru, bet varbūt kļūdos.
> Manam 40W krievu lodāmuram var mainīt uzgaļus?


 Iespējams, ka var, bet tas ir atkarīgs no tā cik cieši pats uzgalis turās savā vietā. Labāk,ja  uzgalis nav pavisam iededzis. Ir gadījies *ar varu cenšoties* izvilkt lodāmura uzgali ,sabojāt pašu lodāmura sildelementu, kad  izraujas tā ķeskas. 
Paildzināt lodāmura uzgaļa mūžu var arī , ja izmanto jaudas regulatoru, jo ne jau visi savienojumi ir jālodē ar maksimālo iespējamo temperatūru.
Ne jau velti ražo arī lodēšanas stacijas.
Ir bijusi sastopama lodalva ar Cu ( vara ) piedevu, kas arī ir saudzīgāka pret uzgaļa izdegšanu. Vai tagad kāds piedāvā tādu, nezinu.

----------


## Hondists

4K7 ir 4,7Kohm ?
Arguss internet-veikalā mazākais var nopirkt 10 diožu turētājus, bet, ja es aizbraucu uz veikalu, tad var sarunāt tikai vienu lai pārdod?

----------


## Janis1279

par 4,7K taisnība.
komponentes tirgo arī Ormiksā, nav tālu no Argusa.
http://www.ormix.lv/index.php?sec=items&id=G12

----------


## habitbraker

Labdien,
Kas ir п214в par tranzistoru? Nav kautkaads audio pastuza izejas tranis? Un vai ir pieejams datasheets vinam, kā arī varbūt kādu shēmu varat ieteikt uz viniem (man vinu ir trīs).

----------


## osscar

nekas jaudīgs. Max. 10w . Vēsture. 

http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/b_big/p213_214_215.html

http://www.rushema.com/page-109.html

----------


## habitbraker

Nu paldies.

----------


## Hondists

Ar ko atšķiras lodējamā pasta no kolofonija?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kolofonijs ir attīrīti skojukoku sveķi. Lodējamā pasta vēl satur dažādas piedevas atkarībā no pielietojuma.

----------


## Hondists

Rīt strādā ORMIX ?
viņu adresē neatradu info

----------


## Janis1279

Vajadzētu tā kā strādāt !

----------


## Hondists

jā strādāja
Kā BP-15 barošanas blokam tur kur ir 6v maiņstrāva var dabūt 6v līdzstrāvu? Vajag taisīt diožu tiltu?

----------


## Janis1279

Ja skatās topikā pieejamajā BP-15 shēmā,    6,3VAC tiek paņemti no transformatora 9 un 10 izvadiem, pie kam 10 izvads ir sazemēts. Pirms pieslēgt diožu tiltu un elektrolītisko kondensatoru, šo 10 izvadu būtu jāatvieno, 'jāpaceļ gaisā' no esošās shēmas.
Tukšgaitā uz taisngrieža iegūsi : 6,3VAC * 1,41=8,9VDC apmēram, jebšu nestabilizētus 6VDC.

----------


## Hondists

Bet ja es aiz tajiem nestabilizētajiem 6v ielieku LM7805 voltāžas regulatoru tad man būs stabilizēti 5v ?

----------


## Jon

Ja priekšā uzliksi pietiekami lielu kondensatoru un pārāk neslogosi, kaut kas jau sanāks. Vispār jau vēlams, lai pirms tā 7805 būtu vismaz 8 V pie slodzes.

----------


## Hondists

Kur jūs pērkat vai kā izgatavojat kastītes uztaisītajiem projektiem?

----------


## osscar

skatoties kam.  Ja vajag mazu kastīti - tādas salīdzinoši viegli piemeklēt. Vispopulārākie materiāli - organiskais stikls, koks  un alumīnijs (dēļ vienkāršās apstrādes). Argusā arī ir pieejamas kastītes par sakarīgiem cipariem. Var izmantot esošās kastes no dažādām vecām iekārtām. Labi korpusi lēti LV nav pieejami, nākas no ebay ņemt. Viss atkarīgs kādu kvalitāti vēlies = smukāks ir dārgāks , kā parasti, izņēmums ja pašam ir taisnas rokas, instrumenti un materiāls - tad var pats izgatavot kādu smuku korpusu.

----------


## Hondists

Kur atrodas latgalīte un kāds darba laiks?
Tur varētu būt krievu grāmatas par automašīnām piem. par golf4 ?
Gribu padarboties ar relejiem kādu man vajadzētu pirkt, lai paslēgātu led vai DC motoriņu?

----------


## Jon

Sadovņikova ielā starp Dzirnavu un Lāčplēša ielām. Garām nepaskriesi.
Turpat tuvumā, Jēzusbaznīcas ielā, ir grāmatnīca "Jānuss" (nu tas, divsejainais), kurā pulka krievu tehniskās u.c. literatūras, tostarp arī auto.

----------


## Janis1279

> Kur atrodas latgalīte un kāds darba laiks?


 No rīta līdz pēcpusdienai,bet ražīgāk līdz apmēram pusdienas laikam.



> Gribu padarboties ar relejiem kādu man vajadzētu pirkt, lai paslēgātu led vai DC motoriņu?


 Tranzistori arī kā slēdži vada LEDus  vai DC motoriņus.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_Oxide_Semiconductor
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_4/2.html
http://www.rason.org/Projects/transwit/transwit.htm
http://electroschematics.com/101/rotati ... /#more-101
http://electroschematics.com/2955/lamp- ... #more-2955
...

----------


## Vads

Es vēlētos noskaidrot par taisngrieža kondiķiem un rezistoriem priekš 2x24V-2x2.08A 100W transformatora.
Vadoties pēc šīs formulas:
 Smoothing capacitor for 10% ripple, 
*C = (5 × Io) / (Vs × f)*
_C  = smoothing capacitance in farads (F)
Io  = output current from the supply in amps (A)
Vs = supply voltage in volts (V), this is the peak value of the unsmoothed DC
f    = frequency of the AC supply in hertz (Hz), 50Hz in the UK_ 
bet nekādi sakarīgi cipari tur nesanāk gala rezultatā :/ (0.008666...F)

----------


## jeecha

Ar ko tad 0.0086(6)F ir nesakariigs cipars? Tas ir 8666.6(6) uF (1 farads = 1000000 mikrofaradi).

----------


## Vads

Ā, nu ja 1F = 1 000 000uF, tad jau tas ir saprotami  :: , no sākuma domāju ka 1F= 1 000uF   ::  
Bet cik lielim voltiem ir jābūt šiem kandiķiem? Ļogiski būtu ja vismaz 36v vaine?

----------


## osscar

nu 40V vajadzētu vismaz

----------


## Vads

Bet kā ar rezistoriem taisngriezi, tādus nevajag?

----------


## osscar

man nevienā taisngriezī nav rezistoru. Ir shēmas kurās liek. Es nelieku.

----------


## Vads

Te pat forumā lasiju, un ja pareizi sapratu tad, paralēli tiem elektrolītiskiem kondiķiem uz 10 000 uF (labākajā gadījumā) liek arī mazas kapacitātes kondiķus, piemēram, 0,1 uF (tie laikam ir keramiskie) pareizi?

----------


## osscar

Ir viedokļi , ka jāliek paralēli lielajiem jāliek 100Uf elektrolīt un tad vēl 1uf parastie, bet es nelieku. Nezinu vai tie paralēlie kaut ko reāli dod. Lasīju rakstu ar mērījumiem, kur nekāds baigais efekts nebija no tiem kondensatoriem.

----------


## Vads

Tur runa gāja kaut kas par augstajām frekvencēm un fōnu, protams fōnu tieši noņem ar tiem lielajiem kondiķiem... bet nu nez   ::

----------


## osscar

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/capacitors.htm

var jau eksperimentēt.....

----------


## moon

jo lielakas ietilpibas kondensators, jo zemakas frekvencs svarstibas tas spej izlidzinaat un protams tas strada arii otradaak, jo mazaaks kondensators, jo augstakas frekvences tas spees nofiltreet. tapec prieksh 50 Hz frekvences liek 10000 uF kondensatoru, bet prieksh augsto frekvenchu nofiltreshanas paraleli pieliek 0.1 uF jeb 100 nF.

----------


## Vads

Bet kā ar jaudu? cik lieliem tiem jābūt, es domāju pēc gabarītiem?

----------


## osscar

Bildē redzami - mazie zilie bija 0,25W un 0,6W - pēc izskata vienādi. Liec mazākos - tie biku lielākie dzeltenie ir 2 W un tie baltie kluči ir 5 W. Vārdu sakot liec mazākos  ::  vai tādus kādi ir pēc nomināliem. Bet nu 5W nav jēga likt  ::   ::

----------


## defs

Laba lieta arī ir,kad barošanas diodēs šuntē ar nelielas kapacitātes kondensatoriem /~0,047uF/. Īpaši,ja klausās radio AM diapazonos,tās novērš fonu.Ir tāds jocīgs 50Hz fons,kad uzgriež uz stacijas,ja nav tās diodes.Un noverots,ka arī citi barošanas bloki,kas galīgi nav saistīti ar radio to rūkoni taisa.

----------


## osscar

es 0,1uf koni uzliku baroklī paralēli tiltiņa maiņstrāvas izvadiem. ir redzētas versijas, kad katrai diodei liek paralēli, man liekas , tas ir par traku  ::

----------


## Vads

Es te sāku lēnām meklēt tās detaļas te pāris piemeri:



It kā meklēju tadus, kas man točna 100% derētu un nebūtu par mazu  :: 
Tad tie lielākie ir par lielu? Protams tie paši mazākie laikam būs par mazu...
Un priekš tā taisngriežā cik lieliem jābūt tiem kondiķiem, ja nekas nav raksīts virsu par voltiem?

----------


## osscar

ņem 250V vai 100V  un būs ar garantiju  :: 

Derēs jebkurš no tiem rezistoriem. Lielāka jauda var būt.

----------


## Vads

> Un priekš tā taisngriežā cik lieliem jābūt tiem kondiķiem, *ja nekas nav raksīts virsu par voltiem?*


  ::

----------


## osscar

Nav viņš liels, mazs. 100V izskatās šādi.

----------


## defs

> es 0,1uf koni uzliku baroklī paralēli tiltiņa maiņstrāvas izvadiem. ir redzētas versijas, kad katrai diodei liek paralēli, man liekas , tas ir par traku


  Nav par traku,tie kondiķi pat kadreiz ir nepieciešami.Novērš pārejas procesus pusvadītājos.Ja jau viss normali,tad jau nav obligāti.bet man ir daudzreiz gadijies,ka nekadi iztikt nevar.Priekš CD,magnetafona,skaņuplatēm un datora jau nevajag.

----------


## osscar

es zinu , ko viņi novērš, bet man liekas , ka ar vienu pietiek....bet nu var jau likt arī 4.

----------


## Mosfet

Diožu šūntēšana ar kondensatoriem jeb precīzāk RC ķēdēm ir pareizs risinājums, jo lēnās diodes ,it sevišķi gatavie diožu tilti ļoti piesārņo iztaisnoto spriegumu ar savu pārslēgšanās izmesto enerģiju ,ka taisni bail, it īpaši 35A gatavie tiltiņi, lidz pat paris MHz ir "trokšņi". Ar šādu nekvalitatīvu barību tiek barotas itkā smalkas tehnika, arī cilvēks iepuvušus produktus ne visai labi panes.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> ... lēnās diodes ,it sevišķi gatavie diožu tilti ļoti piesārņo iztaisnoto spriegumu ar savu pārslēgšanās izmesto enerģiju ,ka taisni bail, it īpaši 35A gatavie tiltiņi, lidz pat paris MHz ir "trokšņi". Ar šādu nekvalitatīvu barību tiek barotas itkā smalkas tehnika...


 Kur Tu šito esi ķēris? Varētu pirmavotu?

----------


## Mosfet

Tas nekur nav ķerts, bet gan pārbaudīts, pie 5 A slodzes, ar spektra analizatoru var arī ar oscili. Bet par diožu šuntēšanu jebkurā teorijas grāmātā par barošanas avotu projektēšanu.labāk praktiski ar oscili.

----------


## Vads

Keramiskajiem kondiķiem 1u5 ir 1,5uF un 2n7 ir 2,7nF?

----------


## defs

> Keramiskajiem kondiķiem 1u5 ir 1,5uF un 2n7 ir 2,7nF?


 Jā.

----------


## Jon

Jā. Jau labu laiku ir tāda prakse burtu likt komata vietā. Ērti un nepārprotami. E24 nominālu rindai (5% tolerance) pietiek ar 3 zīmēm. 4k7 un 1M6 būs attiecīgi 4,7 kilomi un 1,6 megomi, µ68 būs 0,68 mikrofaradi utt.

----------


## Vads

Šie ir vai nav 100 nF?

vispār meklējot detaļas biski var cirvi pakārt  ::

----------


## Jon

Kā žīds - ceļu zin, bet prasa...

----------


## Vads

Neesu žīds :P
vnk tur jau virsū ir krievu burti un tas jauc gaisu, jo tur nevar saprast kas tas ir, П vai n   ::

----------


## osscar

ir ir īstais, 100p būtu mazāks/plānāks parasti....

----------


## Janis1279

> Neesu žīds :P
> vnk tur jau virsū ir krievu burti un tas jauc gaisu, jo tur nevar saprast kas tas ir, П vai n


 piem. :13. tabula no :
http://www.radiomexanik.spb.ru/spravoch ... torov.html
Таблица 13 

Код...................Емкость 
p10...................0,1 пФ 
Ip5................... 1,5 пФ 
332p ................ 332 пФ 
1НО или 1nО ......1,0 нФ 
15Н или 15n....... 15 нФ 
33H2 или 33n2 ....33,2 нФ 
590H или 590n ....590 нФ 
m15  ................0,15мкФ 
1m5.................1,5 мкФ 
33m2................33,2 мкФ 
330m ...............330 мкФ 
1mO ................1 мФ или 1000 мкФ 
10m .................10 мФ

īsta biezputra !
Nereti labs palīgs ir multimetrs ar Kondensatoru kapacitāšu mērīšanas funkciju.

----------


## Vads

Pareiz' ka putra...   ::  
Nu man ir šāds:

tikai kā to faradu mērīšana darbojas, gan neizprotu... es vizmaz domāju ka tur ir domāti faradi pie tā *µ*

----------


## habitbraker

Kapacitati ar sito nenomerisi - Tas u nozīmē mikro

----------


## Vads

mikro ampēras?

----------


## habitbraker

JĀ

----------


## Vads

Keramiskais kondiķis, virsū rakstīts F | 104z, izmēri 7 x 2,2mm, vairāk nekas nav raksīts, tad jautājums vai tas ir 50 voltīgais?

----------


## habitbraker

Gan jau ir tie 50 V vai vairāk

Man ir viens jaut.
Pasutiju dualo varikapu, gaidīju, ka būs TO92 ar trīs izvadiem, bet atnāca sitāds joks

Kā diode neizturas riktīgi - vada abos virzienos strāvu, kā arī rezistors arī tas nav - Pretast'ba tik pat cik multimetra taustiem.
Kas tas varētu būt?

----------


## Slowmo

0,39 omu jaudas rezistors

----------


## osscar

kādi 5 W varētu būt uz aci...

----------


## Slowmo

Vai 10W

----------


## habitbraker

Biski laikam aizkrita-  R39 tacu skaidri rakstīts virsū   ::

----------


## Vads

OK, paldies atkal par padomu, būs vien jālodē viss kopā  ::

----------


## Vads

Jautājums vēl par kondiķiem! Gan elektrolītiskiem, gan keramiskim.
Vai nevar palielinat kapacitāti slēdzot tos virknē vai paralēli, un kas notike ar voltiem? Tie pieaug / samazinas vai vispār to nav vēlams darīt?   ::

----------


## osscar

tak paskaties te ieskanētās iesācēju grāmatas - paralēli slēdzot - kapacitāte pieaug, volti nemainās. Virknē - kapacitāte samazinās + V pieaug.

----------


## Vads

Neatteiktos papētīt kadu izdevumu bet tad noderētu kāds links  ::

----------


## Janis1279

> Gan jau ir tie 50 V vai vairāk
> Pasutiju dualo varikapu, gaidīju, ka būs TO92 ar trīs izvadiem, bet atnāca sitāds joks
> Kas tas varētu būt?


 Samēri sava rezistora izmērus, no bildēm šeit un uzzināsi jaudu :
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?pcode=1042

----------


## Raimonds1

> Jautājums vēl par kondiķiem! Gan elektrolītiskiem, gan keramiskim.
> Vai nevar palielinat kapacitāti slēdzot tos virknē vai paralēli, un kas notike ar voltiem? Tie pieaug / samazinas vai vispār to nav vēlams darīt?


  virknē uz vienādiem kondiķiem spriegumi būs apmēram vienādi
paralēli spriegums būs vienads uz abiem neatkarīgi no kapacitātes.

----------


## Janis1279

> Jautājums vēl par kondiķiem! Gan elektrolītiskiem, gan keramiskim.
> Vai nevar palielinat kapacitāti slēdzot tos virknē vai paralēli, un kas notike ar voltiem? Tie pieaug / samazinas vai vispār to nav vēlams darīt?


 http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hb ... ac.html#c2
http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/3 ... ode46.html

----------


## ripis

Ar ko atšķiras resīvers no audio pastiprinātāja? Ar to ka resīverā ir radio?

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Ar ko atšķiras resīvers no audio pastiprinātāja? Ar to ka resīverā ir radio?


 Jā tieši tā. Tikai izšķir - parasts resīvers (pastiprinātājs + radio) un t.s. mājas kinozāles resīvers ar vairāku kanālu skaņu (5.1, 7.1) un veselu kaudzi funkcijām. Attiecīgi parasts resīvers ir domāts - mūzikai, kīnozāles resīvers - filmām.

----------


## Janis1279

Bikiņ atšķiras, bet to jau pats ar var sameklēt, ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Receiver_(radio),
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_amplifier

----------


## Vads

Mīnuss ir pie korpusa vai tomēr pie tās augšas? (es pieņemu ka pie korpusa   ::  )

----------


## AndrisZ

Protams, pie korpusa.

----------


## Vads

Un pastūzim uz TDA7294 ieejošam audio signālam "mīnuss" iet uz Gnd?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja ar 


> audio signālam "mīnuss"


  domāts tā signāla GND, tad jā.

----------


## Vads

shēma:


Un vēl jautājums par potenciometru!:


Ja pareizi saprotu pēc shēmas, tad signāls ieiet pa balto vadu, iziet pa dzelteno un talāk uz shēmu aiziet, bet palikušais trešais jāpiesledz pie *Gnd*, ja?   ::

----------


## osscar

ok, ieraudzīju testa  dēli  ::    Centies tā lai signāla zeme iet atsevišķi no kopējās zemes, pretējā gadījumā var iedzīvoties fonos, ierosmēs utt.

----------


## Vads

Bet ta pie kuru elementu zemes man likt to signāla "zemi"? jo tā taču visa viena... vai tas vnk jālaiž uzreiz uz skaļruņiem paredzēto izeju?
Un cik lielu kondiķi varētu likt C1 vietā?, jo man tieši tads (1n5 F) nav...!

----------


## osscar

saucamā centrālā zeme parasti ir tuvu / vai pie  filtra kondensatora (tur kur + un -  savienojas). No turienes tad arī iet visas masas - gan no skaļruņiem gan signāla. vnk centies lai signāla masa -vienā galā pielodēta pie RCA štekera  otrā galā vnk pie ekrāna vads kurš aiziet uz centrālo masu. Galvenais li viņam ir savs ceļš , tobiš neiet blakus/kopā ar pārējām masām...
re kur skice kā tas varētu izskatīties..testa režīmam protams tas nav aktuāli, bet ja montēsi kādā kastē - tad gan.

----------


## Vads

Vienalga netieku skaidrs...
1. vispār man tā zeme reāli no kontakta nenāks, jo nekur dzīvoklī tādas kontaktos nav, kurā būtu ierīkots zemējums.
Vienīgi reāli es varu darīt tā:
# To vidējo datora vada ligzdas spaili pievienot pie paša pastiprinātāja korpusa, tālāk viens vads aiziet uz transformātoru, otrs - caut slēdzi un drožinātāju.
# No transformātora iznāk divi kanāli (protams tajā neieiet un arī neiznāk nekāda zeme), tālāk uz diodēm, tad ir elektrolītiskie kondiķi un 100nf keramiskais, tālāk + un - tiek pievineoti attiecīgajās vietās shēmai!
Tavā norādītajā shēmā jau ir kaut kāds savādāks transformātors...  ::  un kāpēc tur ir abi kanāli saslēgti kopā taisngriezī? Un kas tā par diodi pirms taisngrieža? domāts kkāds diožu tilts?...

----------


## osscar

diožu tilts domāts ar to diodi..., neskaties tik sīki to shēmu, tikai principu paskaties.

----------


## Vads

Nu bet kur tad lai es to zemi izroku ja man tā neatnāk no rozeres? Bet man ir diožu tilts no četrām diodēm uz kanālu!

----------


## osscar

bez tās var iztikt  ::  ja nav - tad nav...http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm  to tad nepievieno, bet parējās zemes savieno kā nākas.

----------


## Vads

Vel tajā shema pamaniju ka ir zemējumi pie kuriem *nekas* nav rakstīts, ir zemējumi kur ir rakstīts vnk *Gnd* un vēl ir *DC Gnd*   ::   ::

----------


## Janis1279

> Un cik lielu kondiķi varētu likt C1 vietā?, jo man tieši tads (1n5 F) nav...!


 Tavā shēmā C1 ir norādīts 1,5uF (mkF) !
Ap +/- 1uF vajadzētu likt, bet plēves kondensators noteikti būtu vēlamāks.
Vēl shēmā ir neprecīzi norādīti kondensatoru C7 un C9 barošanas spriegumi. Tiem būtu jābūt lielākiem un ar krietnu rezervi virs no taviem taisngriežiem nākošā sprieguma, vismaz 50V noteikti !



> Vienalga netieku skaidrs...
> 1. vispār man tā zeme reāli no kontakta nenāks, jo nekur dzīvoklī tādas kontaktos nav, kurā būtu ierīkots zemējums.
> Vienīgi reāli es varu darīt tā:
> # To vidējo datora vada ligzdas spaili pievienot pie paša pastiprinātāja korpusa, tālāk viens vads aiziet uz transformātoru, otrs - caut slēdzi un drožinātāju.
> # No transformātora iznāk divi kanāli (protams tajā neieiet un arī neiznāk nekāda zeme), tālāk uz diodēm, tad ir elektrolītiskie kondiķi un 100nf keramiskais, tālāk + un - tiek pievineoti attiecīgajās vietās shēmai!
> Tavā norādītajā shēmā jau ir kaut kāds savādāks transformātors...  un kāpēc tur ir abi kanāli saslēgti kopā taisngriezī? Un kas tā par diodi pirms taisngrieža? domāts kkāds diožu tilts?...


 Vai tev gadījumā nav trafs ar tikai vienu sekundāro tinumu ?
Šo mikreni baro divpolārs barošanas bloks :    *+/-* UC7 un *+/-* UC9      , UC7 un UC9 - nosacīti divu barošanas spriegumu apzīmējumi tēmā publicētajai shēmai .
UC7 "*-*" savieno ar UC9 "*+*" ,iegūstot iekšējās shēmas zemes punktu
palasi arī šeit :
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3890

----------


## Vads

Nē, man ir ar diviem sekundārajiem tinumiem, 2x24v, 100w.
Par to C9 un C7 spriegumiem zinu ka vajag lielāku (un lielāku arī centīšos sameklēt), bet atradu oriģinālo shēmu no _datasheeta_, kur C7 un C9 ir 1000uF, kad sadabūšu detaļas, tad tādu arī pārlodēšu, un tai shēmā arī C1 vērtība ir tikai 470nF!

----------


## Vads

Tad man taisiet vienu taisngriezi priekš abiem sekundārājiem tinumiem pēc šādas shēmas? :


Vienīgā atšķirība, laikam būs tā, ka būs tikai viens trafs. Bet vai tad starp + un - beigās nebūs kādi 70v?   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Starp + un - būs abu spriegumu summa neatkarīgi vai taisi pēc šīs shēmas vai liekot katram tinumam savu taisngriezi. Izdomā pats kā labāk.

----------


## Vads

Kā neatkarīgi? Tagad man ir katram sekundārajam tinumam savs taisngriesis - katrma 35v (bez zemējuma). Ja likšu abus tinumus uz vienu taisngriezi, tad būs 70v, bet tas man neder, jo amp's jau nav uz tik liela sprieguma...

----------


## osscar

abos gadījumos voltāža būs vienāda. Ja izmanto vienu  taisngriezi - tad "0" būs no abu tinumu savienojuma, ja divus taisngriežus - tad nulle būs viena taisngrieža + un otra mīnuss.

----------


## osscar

šādi tas būs  ::

----------


## Vads

Ā, nu jau sāk palikt daudz / maz skaidrs  :: 
Bet tad kā tur ir jāliek tie kondiķi, kas ir domati tie pirms katra taisngrieža? Tad no nulles uz "+", un no nulles uz "-" ir jāliek 2x 4700uF?   ::  
Un spriegumi starp nulli un "+" būs +35v, nulli un "-" būs -35v, un starp "+" un "-" būs +35v?

_p.s. zinu ka emsu jau apnicis ar saviem jautajumiem, bet man vienkaršik gribas saprasti visu, lai nav nekādu neskaidrību_

----------


## osscar

tie pirms taisngrieža nav lielie , bet mazie parastie o,1uf  lai samazinātu traucējumus. Tos var nelikt testa režīmā. Lielie elektrolīti jāliek aiz taisngrieža  abos gadījumos identiski. Jā elektrolītus liek kā otrajā zīmējumā  pret "o". pret nulli ir +-35 , starp +- ir attiecīgi 70. Tā tam jābūt. Divi tiltiņi it kā skaitoties labāk, jo "o" esot izolēta vai atsaistīta, no angļu valodas tulkojot...bet praksē pats nezinu vai tā ir - man vienam ampam ir 1 tilts  bet otram 2. abi skan labi  ::

----------


## Vads

Jebkurā gadījumā tos mazos 100nF liek pirms taisngrieža?
Un tad pēc shemām arī tā ir domāts, ka starp *+Vs* un *-Vs* ir tie 70V?    ::

----------


## osscar

jā ir domāti tie 70  ::  mazos citi liek paralēli katrai diodei + vēl paralēli elektrolītiem - es lieku tikai vienu - paralēli trafa sekundārajam. par pareizu vadu izvietojumu - pagooglē zem vārda STAR GROUNDING. es tā parasti taisu centrālo zemējuma punktu tuvu kondensatoriem - skrūves veidā, tad uz turieni visi vadi arī iet , protams masas  ::  nevis visi.
mani varianti:
testa režīms - PSU tests.


tādi paši trafi kā tev  :: 


protams neaizmirsti par drošu montāžu darbojoties ar 220V . Tobiš izolācija, kembriki, drošinātāji. ņemoties ar koņiem bieži šķīst dzirksteles. Pirms / pēc testiem izlādē tos, bet nevis ar skrūvgriezi bet ar kādu pretestību.....

----------


## Vads

Piels paldies par padomiem  :: 

Priekš drošinātaja būs jāizmanto šada iemontējama ligzda! :

Vienīgi ar 1.0 A būs pietiekāmi?
Trafs: 2x24V, 100W

----------


## osscar

Jā , būs ok priekš primārā. Bet abos , tā saucamajos plecos (angliski sliedes, rail) vajadzēs pa drošinātājam  laba prakse ir katram kanālam savu + un savu mīnusa. apmēram uz 2,5 vai 3 A

----------


## Jon

Šis tiešām ir labs _fuse holder_. Un paši drošinātāji - _fast blow_. Nomināli, šķiet, no 0,25 līdz 5 A.

----------


## Vads

35V * 3A = 105W ? tā?   :: 

Bet tas drošinātajs ir maza izmēra (tikai 15mm x 4mm), moš nevarēs dabūt citus vietā ja izsitīs   ::

----------


## osscar

pareizāk būtu - 24x2x2A. 3A ir biku pa lielu, bet vismaz ieslēdzot nebliezīs ārā  ::  , varētu likt kādus 2.5A bet tad vajag slow blow. primārajā gan, kā Jon teica - Fast Blow.gan jau var tos mazos dabūt un turklāt primāro reti kad izsit salīdzinoši - sekundārie parasti svilst.   ::

----------


## Vads

Bet tas 1A tad tomēr der tam prinārajam ja?   ::

----------


## osscar

der, der , man 0,8 A ir - viss notiek. ar vienu A arī būs labi  ::

----------


## Vads

Mans šīsdienas eksperiments!
Tā kā neesmu visia zinošs visādos elektronikas sīkumos, tad nu ar rezistora palīdzību vēlējos pieslēgs gaismas diodi (kas normāli spoži deg pie 2,5V) pie 35V. Sākumā mērot ar testeri bez slodzes sprieguma kritums bija tik niecīgs ka salodēju kādus 2M omus kopē un pievienoju LED'u  ::  loģiski ka nekas tur nedega! Mērot spriegumu uz diodi kas pievienota tas bija, loģiski, tik niecīgs... tad pamazām samazinot nonācu līdz 10K un spožak arī nevajag! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz var jau pēc oma likuma sarēķināt, bet ir arī kalkulatori  :: 

parasti ledam vajag pāris V un 20 mA +-, sīkāk jāskatās specenē...

----------


## Vads

Es jau to lapu no rīta aplūkoju, bet īsti nezināju ko rakstīt pie tām mA   ::  
Bet tad tīri teorētski tā var arī pievienot mazu led'u pie tīkla sprieguma? (220V)

----------


## osscar

tavam ledam domājams 10mA un kādi 2 V vajadzīgi...+-.... iemet kalkulatorā un redzēsi  ::  ieteiktu tev labāk pie 220 LED nelikt, dabūsi vēl pa nagiem...labāk uzliec tad neona lampu un miers...ir jau gatavi slēdži ar neona lampu pa lēto...http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=38677

----------


## Hondists

Kā sauc to līmplēvi ko šorīt rādīja pa LNT "Ražots Latvijā" par izkārtņu ražošanu. Kuras vienmērīgi izkliedē gaismu.
Sanāktu "smuki" ja es uz organiskā stikla uzlīmēju šo līmplēvi (sarkanu), apakšā ielieku sarkanus LED, tad būs vienmērīga gaisma?

----------


## jeecha

Aizej uz Kviller kantori (www.kviller.lv, atrodas pie Zemitaana stacijas) - tur dajebkaadas pleeves ir un arii mateetais organiskais stikls tieshi izgaismotaam reklaamaam gaismas izkliedeeshanai.

----------


## Vads

Vajag tikai sarkanu plēvi, vai cik atceros to sauc par "filtru", vismaz telpu logiem virsū līmē "filtru"  ::  bet LED'u var kaut vai baltu, jo caur šo filtru tā pat viss izskatīsies sarkans! Tādas plēves ir arī plašākos kancelejas preču veikalos!

----------


## ansius

izkliedētāju sauc par frost. tādu plašā izvēlē var dabūt NA (kinostudijaa) tik briidinu, nav leets... ir pieejamai daž ne dažādi  viņi, skaties http://www.leefilters.com/

----------


## Hondists

Šodien pieliku Alan100 rāciju pie BP-15 barošanas bloka. It kā viss strādā, bet man ir jautājums: ja rācijai nepieciešami 2A, bet barošanas bloks nav tik jaudīgs tas tas izmaina uztveršanas rādiusu? Jo tagad man rācija iet, bet barošanas bloks pie tās izejas nevar "pavilkt" pat citas 12v automašīnas lampiņas.
Kādus vēl kanālus var dzirdēt ar CB rāciju? Pašlaik klausos AM 13 kanālu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Uz uztveršanu jau visus 2A nepatērē, patērē krietni mazāk. Bet uz raidīšanu pamēri barošanas spriegumu. Ja daudz nekrītas, tad viss kātībā.

----------


## Janis1279

> Kā sauc to līmplēvi ko šorīt rādīja pa LNT "Ražots Latvijā" par izkārtņu ražošanu. Kuras vienmērīgi izkliedē gaismu.
> Sanāktu "smuki" ja es uz organiskā stikla uzlīmēju šo līmplēvi (sarkanu), apakšā ielieku sarkanus LED, tad būs vienmērīga gaisma?


 Arī šeit ir daudz noderīga noformēšanai , lēti gan nav :
http://adv24.lv/

----------


## habitbraker

Šim ampam http://sound.westhost.com/project10.htm
Pie izejas tranu emiteriem 0,1R rezistori var būt parastie, vai jānem kautkas jaudīgāks? L
Un par to quiescent strāvu. Es saprotu ,ka tā ir strāva, kas plūst BE ķēdē (Karoch A klase), kad ieejā nav padots signāls. Kip nobides.Tā itkā esot jānoregulē, lai būtu pa vidu piesatinajuma un cutoff strāvai, dēļ pozitiviem un negativiem signāla pusperiodiem.
Tad kā saprast šo?



> The ideal operating current for a Class-A amp will be about 110% of the peak speaker current. If the loudspeaker system has a nominal impedance of 8 Ohms (the design impedance for this amp), then with a +/- 22V supply the maximum (theoretical) speaker current is ...
> 
> I = V / R = 22 / 8 = 2.75A
> In my original calculations, I decided on a quiescent current of 2.6A - this is really Ok, because the above calculation does not consider the losses in the output stage. In practice, it is likely that up to 3 Volts will be lost in the output circuit, based on the losses in the output devices, emitter resistors and driver transistors. 
> 
> This now gives a maximum voltage of 19V peak (2.375A @ 8 Ohms). Applying the 110% fudge factor gives an operating current of 2.6125A, or 2.6A close enough. If these peaks are met in practice, this gives an output power of 22.5W into 8 Ohms. 
> 
> Note that the current in the -ve supply rail remains constant, but that in the +ve supply rail will vary from the normal steady state current (same as the -ve supply). At signal extremes, the current will double (upper transistors turned on), or will drop to almost zero for negative peaks. This is common for single-ended Class-A amplifiers, although you will not see it stated in the text for most designs. This can complicate the design of the power supply.

----------


## defs

Var likt parastos ,iz 1w jaudu jau pietiks.Ja nav parastie,tad var likt stieples rezistorus.

----------


## osscar

Autors lika 1omu 4 paralēli, tad 1 W būtu ok. Ja būs viena pretestība - es liktu 5W

----------


## habitbraker

Bet tas 4 * 1R jau ir tikai tam apakšējam 0.25 rezistoram. Pēc tam pats autors raksta, ka janem 5 W. Par to es sapratu. Jautājums bija par tiem 0,1R, pie MJ2955 emiteriem
Un vēl jautājums - shēmā tā mulsinoši uzzīmēts. Tiem izejas traniem Bāzas ir savienotas ? savādāk izskatās, ka vienam no viniem ir 4 izvadi.

----------


## Jon

Tas nav mulsinoši. Tā pieņemts zīmēt paralēlus tranzistorus, lai nesarežģītu bildi ar liekām līnijām. Tās pretestības emiteros ir katram tranzistoram sava tāpēc, ka tranzistori nebūs ideāli vienādi. Par jaudu - arī Āfrikā joprojām P=UI.

----------


## habitbraker

makes sense  :: 

Paldies

----------


## habitbraker

Vēlviens jautājums par citu tēmu.
Vai duālā varikapa vietā var likt divus parastos, vienkārši savienojot katodus?

----------


## guguce

Var. Tikai jāpiemeklē vienādi.

----------


## Vads

Teorētiski kādi potenciometri nāk mikrenes *LM1036*N shēmā, ar kuru var kontrolēt skaņas basu, balansu un augšējās frekvences attiecības?
shēma: šeit...!
*Log*. vai *Lin*.eārie?

----------


## Janis1279

šajā shēmā pie LM1036 liktu visus potenciometrus ar Lineārām līknēm.

----------


## Vads

Vienīgi, nav tādu 47K Omu potenciometri (vismaz Argusā nav), tad tā vieta laikam būs jāliek 50K, vai arī tur der jebkādas pretestības?

----------


## jeecha

Droshi liec 50K omu, taapat vinji visi ir ar +-20% vai 10%.

----------


## Vads

Bet vai var likt, piemēram, 10K?

----------


## jeecha

Tie potenciometri reguleeshanai tiek lietoti kaa sprieguma daliitaaji (starp reguleeto spriegumu kas naak aaraa no 17.pina un zemi). Datasheetaa rakstiits ka ieksheejais regulators (5.4V) maksimums 5mA speej dot aaraa. Taatad absoluuts minimums slodzes pretestiibai ir 1080 omi. Sheemaa ir 4 paraleeli potenciometri, taatad katrs nevar buut mazaaks par 4320 omiem (pienjemot ka potenciometri ir vienaadu nominaalu). Taatad teoreetiski 10K omu potenciometrus lietot var, BET tas ir ljoti tuvu minimaali pieljaujamajam, un droshaak tomeer buutu likt tos 50K omus  ::

----------


## Vads

Vienīgi, man tai shēmā nav vajadzīgs lai būtu ielikts *Volume Control*, jo priekš tā man jau ir potenciometrs, kuru pievienošu no _OUTPUT_ un tad tālāk uz gala pakāpēm  :: 
Tad ja pareizi saprotu tā potenciometra vietā lai ieietu maksimālais signāls (vai "zeme") tur ir uzreiz tā 47k pretestība jasavieno ar zemi un viss! Pareizi?

----------


## jeecha

Driizaak nevis ar zemi bet ar spriegumu no 17.pina (ja pienjem ka sheemaa potenciometri ir ieziimeeti pienjemtajaa virzienaa). Vai arii lielaa potenciometra vietaa ielikt piereguleeshanas potenciometru mazinjo.

----------


## Vads

Vai čipampa TDA7294 shēmā keramisko kondiķu vietā var lietot metāla poliestera kondiķus?

----------


## Janis1279

> Vai čipampa TDA7294 shēmā keramisko kondiķu vietā var lietot metāla poliestera kondiķus?


 Kur shēmā redzami keramiskie kondensatori ? :
http://www.circuit-projects.com/audio/t ... cuits.html

----------


## Zigis

Nevis vai var, bet tieši vajag.
Audio keramiskie galīgi nav ieteicami. 
Poliesera plēves vai vēl labāk polipropilēns.

----------


## Vads

> Vai čipampa TDA7294 shēmā keramisko kondiķu vietā var lietot metāla poliestera kondiķus?
> 
> 
>  Kur shēmā redzami keramiskie kondensatori ? :
> http://www.circuit-projects.com/audio/t ... cuits.html


 
C1, C3, C2 - pieņemts parasti skaukt par keramsiskajiem...

----------


## Vads

> Nevis vai var, bet tieši vajag.
> Audio keramiskie galīgi nav ieteicami. 
> Poliesera plēves vai vēl labāk polipropilēns.


 Paldies  :: 
Būs laikam arī jāliek šādi "*Polyester Film*" kondiķi, arī  ::

----------


## osscar

Būs labi tie kondiķi.

----------


## Hondists

Kā var ierobežot DC motora griešanās ātrumu?

----------


## Vads

laikam samazinot spriegumu!

----------


## guguce

Agrāk ir redzēti auto kasešu magnetofoni ar motorā iebūvētu 
centrbēdzes regulāciju un tiem nevarēja pieregulēt ātrumu   ::  

Kondensatori ir polāri un nepolāri. No kā viņi ir taisīti un kur katrs der, tas ir cits jautājums   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Kā latviski saucas tas izolācijas materiāls, ko liek starp tranzistoru un radzinu (mica washer) un kur to var nopirkt Latvijā ?

----------


## osscar

apskaties elfā zem radiatoriem - tur ir instalācijas/montāžas materiāli.

ir silikona un mica (vizlas  ? ) tipa materiāli. silikona ir  balti, gaiši - tiem nevajag termopastu. micai gan vajag - tā ir caurspīdīga trausla plāksnīte. Latgalītē ar jābūt.

----------


## habitbraker

Izskatās, ka elfā nav tādi kādi man vajag (TO247)
Un uz Rīgu braukt dēļ tādiem sīkumiem kautkā nevelk. 
Bet izskatās , ka argusā ir sot93 silikoni. Tie jau laikam, cik skatijos netā, arī der to247?

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/S--TO3P/sil...lator-for-to3p

es tādus paņēmu priekš to247 ..redzēs vai der jaunnedēļ.

----------


## guguce

Pēc maniem novērojumiem termogumija ir 
nedaudz sliktāks siltuma vadītājs par vizlas plāksnīti.
Par svina plāksnītēm nemāku teikt.

----------


## defs

Vai svins gadijumā nevada elektrību?Tad nevarēs svinu katrā vietā izmanot.

----------


## osscar

jā pārsvarā visi uzskata, ka vizla ir labāka par silikonu...

----------


## Vads

Neliela neskaidrība...
Lieta sekojoša, man bez slodzes izdzisa primārajam 1A drošinātājs, - lodze nebija, nekāda, tikai pie sekundārajiem bija pievienots taisngriezis ar kondiķiem, un uz trafa ir uztīts virsū vel 7m garš trešais tinums (kuram arī ir diožu tilts un kondiķi, bet nav slodzes) un zem trafa ir paskrūvēta metāla plaksne lai to labāk varētu iestiprināt korpusā, protams staro trafu un metāla daļām ir oriģinālās gumijas kas nāca līdzi pērkot (gan augšā, gan apakšā),
pirms drošinātāja sabojāšanās ieslēdzot trafu no ta it ka bija dzirdama tāda neliela dūkšana pirmās 2 sekundes, kas pēc tam izzuda, tā vairākas reizes paslēgāju un tas arī viss
Vai ir kāds izskaidrojums šim vai vnk drošinātājs bija brāķis ?
attēls:

----------


## Jon

Trafiņš nedūc pastiprināti tāpat vien; ir bijusi liela slodze (vai īsais kaut kur). Kā drošinātājs pārdega, tā pārstāja dūkt. Neslēdz iekšā, kamēr neesi atradis cēloni. Bez tam - tinumus nemēra metros; svarīgs vijumu skaits.

----------


## Vads

Nu tā dūkšana ir tikai pilnīgā klusumā saklausāma un visur it ka stravas ir kā nākas (un ja jau visur tā ir, tad nekas uz īso nav!) visos sekundārajos, un papildus tinumā, tagad vnk drošinātāja vietā uzliku 0.2 mm vadiņu testam, it ka viss iet...
un no trešā sekundārā var dabūt kadus 13,6V bet kad ir pievineots ventilātoriņš, nokrītas līdz 12,6V!

----------


## osscar

Viss bumbās, man divi tādi trafi un arī abi biku dūc. Tie tak nav nekādi dārgie ala audio grade trafi ...tāpēc arī nedaudz dūc. Uzliec kastei gumijas kājiņas, nekas vairs nedūks ! sprieguma krituma jābūt uz ventilatoru -viss būs labi.

----------


## ansius

drošinātāji var izdegt arī tad kad tiek lādēti kondieri, ja tie ir stipri palieli.

----------


## Vads

9 400 uF katrā pusē, tad  kopā 18 800 + 2000 (16v) trešajam tinumam   ::

----------


## osscar

it kā nav baigi daudz.

----------


## Vads

Nu bet ja man tagad ar to 0,2mm matiņu viss iet... tad laikam tas drošinātājs bija kaut kāds brāķis...

----------


## habitbraker

Vēl jautājums.
Kur varētu nopirkt Tādus radžiņa stiprinājumus kā bildē(tie baltie abos stūros ar atsperi) http://www.tigerdirect.com/images/itemd ... eocard.gif ?

----------


## Vads

Šādu risinājumu sīkumu lodēšanai laikam neviens neizmanto vaine?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Labs.  ::  

Bet man viens jautājums.
Būs kāds labums , ja es AB klases  ampam izmantošu kapacitātes reizinātāju baroklim, vienkarsu kondiku vietā(kuri nebūs nekādi 30 000 uf katrā plecā, max 10 000 uf varu atļauties)?

----------


## osscar

nesapratu par kādu reizinātāju tu tur runā, bet 10 000 uf ir pilnīgi pietiekoši gandrīz jebkuram AB klases pastūzim ja vien tas nav ar 200W jaudu..nu tā kaut kā. piepirksi pēc tam vēl kondiķus ja gribēsi.

----------


## habitbraker

http://sound.westhost.com/project15.htm  , piemēram.
tādas shēmas lietošana kopā ar, piemēram, 1000 uf filtra kondiķi esot tas pats kā 1 F, bez tās, ja tranja beta ir 1000
 (teorētiski un ar autora vārdiem)

----------


## osscar

pieņemot , ka viens 10 000 uf 35V maksā 1,10 vai 1,20 tu domā atmaksājas pirkt traņus, tadiatorus, kodināt pcb ut.t. - tas tāpat būs vairāk kā pāris ls pa kondiķiem.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Trani nav salīdzinoši dārgi un plates kodināšana man pat patiktu  :: 
Jautājums bija, vai 60 W AB klases pastūzim vajag labāku AC ripple filtŗēšanu nekā 10 000 uf kondiķis var nodrošināt. Ja jā , tad tai labākai filtrācijai izmantotu tādu kapacitātes reizinataju, jo lielāki kondiki izmaksātu daudz dārgāk, nekā tie tranji.

P.S Varbūt arī pietiktu tikai ar tiem kondikiem, bet vai es gūtu kādu dzirdamu labumu, ja ripple būtu daudz mazāks

----------


## osscar

Nez kapēc neviens šo shēmu neizmanto - vismaz es neesmu redzējis. Tie tip 2 in 1 traņi maksā ap latu tāpat+vēl kaudze ar kondensatoriem mazajiem... 2x10 000 koņi maksā piemēram 2,20Ls. Nu neuztaisīsi tu to shēmu pa 2 Ls . Bet dari kā zini  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Ko jūs varat ņemties ar tām bezgalīgi lielajām kapacitātēm. Nesen remontēju šādu:
http://www.iceco.com/Crown/CE1000.pdf
Tas ir vairāk vai mazāk PRO līmeņa pastiprinātājs un tam bija tikai 6800 mkF barošanā katrā plecā abiem kanāliem kopā.
Vai tad tie izstrādātāji galīgi auni būtu?

----------


## osscar

Tikai nevajag aizmirst ka tie krāmi Crown ir D klase, kaut kādi ballīšu ampi. Es jau ensaku ka vajag baigos uf - piem. čipampam pietiek ar 2200 plecā. A klasei gan parasti liek vairāk kondierus pat simtos tūkstošu uf, vismaz tā es skatījies esmu netā.

----------


## ansius

> Tikai nevajag aizmirst ka tie krāmi Crown ir D klase


 nerunā ja nezini, un crown nav krāmi. konkreeti ce1000 ar AB+B un kartā plecā ir 8200uF pēc shēmas http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/legacy/13 ... v_revd.pdf

----------


## osscar

Nu labi, es tur shēmu nepētīju, bet tāpat tas pastūzis nav domāts mājas lietotājam. un tāpat tur ir nosacīti lielie kondiķi, kaut apms ir no lētā gala. Dārgākiem tiem crowniem noteikti ir lielāki kondiķi. 100%.

----------


## Hondists

Iegādājos jaunu lodāmuru, ~3Ls 30vati.
Vai pirms lietošanas būtu kaut kā jāapstrādā lodāmura uzgalis? 
Man viņam ir šitāds uzgalis. Man liekas, ka tas ir defekts, vai tomēr tā jābūt? Un vai pats to var novīlēt, lai ir spics gals, vai nest atpakaļ uz veikalu?

----------


## Jon

Visnotaļ iesaku skatīties, ko pērc. Pārdevējs uzskatīs, ka pats esi nometis zemē un saliecis. Mēģini uzmanīgi atliekt atpakaļ. Ja tur ir pareizais dzelzs klājums, tad pēc piegājiena ar vīli to uzgali varēsi ātri vien izmest. Atceries, ka pareizs uzgalis šādam āmuram maksā vismaz divreiz vairāk nekā viss tavs lodāmurs.

----------


## Hondists

Kāpēc elektrolītiskā kondensatora pozitīvo izvadu slēdz pie ground. Kapēc nav tā, ka kondensatora (-) slēdz pie ground?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kurā shēmā?

----------


## Vads

> Kāpēc elektrolītiskā kondensatora pozitīvo izvadu slēdz pie ground. Kapēc nav tā, ka kondensatora (-) slēdz pie ground?


 Tāpēc ka kondiķa "-" slēdz pie negatīvās vērtības spailes, tad sanāk ka graund negatīvajai vērtībai ir kā "Pluss" , ja tā shēmā ir vai tā ir bijis jau iepriekš tad tā arī jābūt.   ::  
pat šāda parpratuma dēļ ielodēju nepariezi un tie kondiķi arī nokūpēja :/
princips līdzīgs kā šim barošanas blokam, starp GND un "-" vērtību kondiķim "+" ir pie GND
Tā liekas....

----------


## Hondists

> Kurā shēmā?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pēc šīs shēmas uz Vss izvada prasās -5V. Uz to norāda arī LED un D1 slēgums. Drošivien shēma "kreisa".  ::

----------


## Hondists

Domā, ka neko nevarētu ieprogrammēt?

----------


## AndrisZ

No kurienes šjā shēmā PICs saņēm barošanu?
Visdrīzāk, ka uz Vss jāpadod +5V, tad arī jāmaina polaritāte kondensatoram, LEDam un Zenerdiodei.

----------


## Hondists

Viņam nevajagot papildus barošanu.
Te sīkāka info. http://www.hellspark.com/dm/ebench/s...M/uJDMmain.htm

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, šī shēma arī līdzīga:
http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpics.htm
Figviņuzin  ::   Salodē kā shēmā un pamēģini. Varbūt tiešām strādā.

----------


## Vads

Ak dievs, shēmā vis ir parādīts... kas tur vēl ko domāt  ::  kā ir tā jābūt  :P

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki!
Kads nezin kadu info (vislabak neKreivu) par so verķi? 

Kautkadu pavedienu ka meklet.
Ja nemaldos, bijis viņš vienā Radiotehnikas pastūzi kādreiz.

----------


## Vads

Tad atliek tikai lūrēt visus pastūžus un meklēt kam nāk tāds panelis - un tālāk jau shēmas....

----------


## Hondists

Neiet man tas programmators   ::  
bet tā kā gribu programmē čipus tad esmu nolēmis iegādāties jau gatavu programmatoru.
Vai šis būtu labs? Vai nebūs tā ka vēlāk vajadzēs pirk labāku programmatoru?
Laikam PIC16F84 un Atmega8 arī var ar šito ieprogrammēt? Tas man pagaidām ir galvenais.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Willem-Universal...item2ea8f14cbb

----------


## Vads

Vai kāds ir būvējis Bass & Treble kontrolieri bez jebkādām mikrenēm / traņiem, un cik iespējamais rezultāts varētu būt kvalitatīvs?   ::

----------


## osscar

Kāpēc tev vajag to tembra bloku ? Mani eksperti pārliecināja , ka nevajag, un ne mirkli nenožēloju, ka neuztaisīju - ja labas skandas daudz maz, tad nevajag to tembrinieku IMHO.

----------


## Vads

Nu nē, default sound nevaru ciest jau cik sen sevi pazīstu  :: 
Bez tā nekad mūžā, tā kā pagaidām nokūpēja mans LM1036 tad pagaidām dzīvoju uz datora ekvalaizeru, kā to esmu darījis visu laiku... 
un mainot skanējuma skaļumu, oi kā var izcelt basus vai augšas, mmmmm, protams tas ir stipri atkarīgs ko tu klausies   ::  
Tā kā jautājums vēl ir aktuāls un tāds būs vienmēr  ::

----------


## Vads

_dupe_

----------


## AndrisZ

> Vai kāds ir būvējis Bass & Treble kontrolieri bez jebkādām mikrenēm / traņiem, un cik iespējamais rezultāts varētu būt kvalitatīvs?


 Būtībā atšķirības nav, tikai jāņem vērā, ka tembru bloks bez aktīviem elementiem ienes vājinājumu kurš ar kādu priekšpastiprinātāju jākompensē. Tai shēmai kas ar tranzistoru līmenis pie 1000 Hz ir kāds ieejā, tāds izejā. Vēl gan šādiem tembrublokiem ir maza ieejas pretestība tāpēc ieejā jābūt emitera atkārtotājam vai citai shēmai ar mazu izejas pretestību.

----------


## bbarda

> Sveiki!
> Kads nezin kadu info (vislabak neKreivu) par so verķi? 
> 
> Kautkadu pavedienu ka meklet.
> Ja nemaldos, bijis viņš vienā Radiotehnikas pastūzi kādreiz.


 Majakam,tāds nāk un rādiotehnikai,numurus neatceros.

----------


## Vads

Tad to shēmu ar trani tā pa taisno pie PC izejas nevar slēgt? Kaut it kā tas tur pat ir uzrakstīts!

----------


## AndrisZ

Var. Tur tak var pa taisno arī austiņas un nelielus skaļrunīšus slēgt.  ::

----------


## R3naro

> Sveiki!
> Kads nezin kadu info (vislabak neKreivu) par so verķi? 
> 
> Kautkadu pavedienu ka meklet.
> Ja nemaldos, bijis viņš vienā Radiotehnikas pastūzi kādreiz.
> 
> 
>  Majakam,tāds nāk un rādiotehnikai,numurus neatceros.


 Nezinu vai Majakam tāds nāk,bet RRR Y-101 točna viņš nāk.Meklē viņa shēmu.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu paldies par pavedienu

----------


## Hondists

> Vai šis būtu labs? Vai nebūs tā ka vēlāk vajadzēs pirk labāku programmatoru?
> Laikam PIC16F84 un Atmega8 arī var ar šito ieprogrammēt? Tas man pagaidām ir galvenais.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Willem-Universal...item2ea8f14cbb

----------


## habitbraker

Viens jautajums.
Raidītajam pieslegta dummy slodze, kas sastāv no 4  1w rezistoriem paralēli- kopā 4 W. Pretastība 50 omi kopā.
Ja tie rezstori sakarst tā, ka pirkstu nevar noturēt, vai var secināt, ka izejā ir vismaz tie 4 W? Tas ir, vai raidītāja jauda ir vismaz 4 W ?

----------


## Hondists

Kas ir "Magnetic Resonance Sensor" un ko viņš dara, No viņa kastes iznāk trīs vadi, un viņam ir reostats.
Šajam programmatoram vajag papildus barošanu?
Un vai 330ohm pretestības var nedaudz atšķirties.

----------


## zzz

[quote="Hondists"]
Šajam programmatoram vajag papildus barošanu?
Un vai 330ohm pretestības var nedaudz atšķirties.


Nee nevajag, tachu tavai programmeejamai sheemai ir jaabuut pabarotai ar dzimto baroshanu, kas caur vadinju VDD piebaro arii sho interfeisu.

Yep, var atskjirties.

----------


## habitbraker

Viens jautājums uzradās. Visticamāk darīšu pa savam, bet nu gribētu dzirdēt jūsu viedokli.
Vai šie radzini varētu būt pietiekoši? Trani uz katra būs 2 (tā kā bildē). Tip uz kanālu divi (push pull). Strādās AB klasē. "RMS" jauda 60 W. Varbūt vairāk ar manām tumbām. Iq ap 100mA. Parekināju, ka uz kanālu kopā 7 W  tukšgaitā izdalās. AAA un Trani būs jaudīgi - 200 W katram

----------


## guguce

Būs labi!
Ja nu vienīgi pie krāsns   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, vismaz drošāk palika. Trani nav no letajiem   ::

----------


## osscar

Būs ok tie radiatori. pievienojos. Tikai novieto viņus akurāti gar sāniem vai uz aizmuguri. Ja atstāsi korpusā - saurb ventilācijas atvērumus apakšā un augšējā vākā arī.

----------


## defs

> Paldies, vismaz drošāk palika. Trani nav no letajiem


  Kad busi uztaisijis,tad pam€ri temperaturu.

----------


## habitbraker

Kad būšu uztaisījis, uztaisīšu atskaiti, kā kopumā gāja. Bet tuvākajā laikā diezvai sanāks pieķerties. Vēl plates jādizaino/jātaisa, korpuss jādomā, gudrība jauzkrāj utt.  ::

----------


## Vads

Vai tiešām 100nF kondiķītis var dot tādas izmaiņas?
Ja no 10V transformatora ar 4200uF nāk ārā 13V, bet ar 100nF pirms diožu tilta jau nāk ārā 13,5V.
Protams tas ir bez jebkādas slodzes!

----------


## Jon

Vai tu domā, ka tas, ko tu pērc no Latvenergo, stāv iemiets kā etalonspriegums? Pamēri citudien, un tev atkal atšķirsies par pusvoltu uz otru pusi.

----------


## Vads

arī iespejams...

----------


## paravoziks

Palīdzēs iesācējiem






Atvainojos par bilžu izmēru

----------


## Hondists

Jau biju rakstījis, ka nopirktu lodāmuru(30vati ~3Ls)
Šāds bija kad nopirku

Šāds ir tagad

Kāpēc uzgalis palika tik mazs?
Tāpēc, ka tas ir kaut kāds lētais, vai nepareizi ar viņu rīkojos(izmantoju kaut kādu krievu lodēšanas pastu). Varbūt esmu viņu pārkarsējis?
Ja nopirkšu kaut cik normālu uzgali tad tas man kalpos ilgi, ja pareizi rīkošos ar viņu, vai vajag "krutāku" lodāmuru pirkt?

----------


## Jon

No lētā gala neko daudz nevar gribēt. Sevišķi, ja esi sabojājis klājumu ar vīli. Lodalva kādā mērā šķīdina kaparu. Arī agresīvi kušņi veicina ātru izdegšanu. Iegādājies attiecīga diametra normālu "dzeloni" (tik neaizmirsti, ka to nedrīkst kalt un vīlēt, kā plika kapara lodāmurus)  un lieto kādu temperatūras kontroli.

----------


## Hondists

Kādu temperatūras kontroli lietot? Iegādāties kādu speciālu vai pats arī var tādu uzmeistarot?
Kaut kur redzēju, ka bija uztaisīts jaudas regulators, varbūt ar tādu arī pietiek?

----------


## AndrisZ

Šim lodāmuriņam vienā vadā vajag ielikt diodi, citādi tas pārkarst. Ne tikai uzgaļi ātri nodeg, bet arī lodēt praktiski neiespējami.

----------


## Hondists

Kādu diodi vajag?
Ko katra krāsa nozīmē?
Dzeltens/zaļš
Brūns
Zils

----------


## Jon

Temperatūras kontrolei ir neskaitāmi varianti. Ja nevari atļauties lodēšanas staciju no Weller vai taml., var slēgāt transformatora/autotransformatora izvadus, diodi (šuntējot vai nē to ar jaudīgāku drāšu potenciometru), pat kondensatorus virknē slēgt. Var uzlodēt/nopirkt jaudas regulatoru ar simistoru/tiristoru. Visi vienkāršie varianti, protams, ir bez atgriezeniskas saites, t.i., temperatūra netiek automātiski uzturēta. Bet praksē var itin labi piešauties. Ja vietas pietiek, stacionāros apstākļos var lietot regulējamu autotransformatoru (LATR tipa) ar voltmetru. Uzgriez, cik vajag.

----------


## Jon

> Ko katra krāsa nozīmē?


 Priekš kam te krāsa? Diodi izvēlies no datasheet, lai tur spriegumu (vismaz 300 V) un lodāmura strāvu. Vēlams ņemt tādu, lai nebūtu vajadzīgs radiators dzesei. Praktiski vienkāršāk paņemt kādu sociālistiskās tēvzemes reliktu (D245A, KD203 utml.), kas neko nemaksā un, šķiet, "Latgalītē" mētājas pa kājām.

----------


## SnacK

Nedaudz var izlīdzēties, pavelkot to galu vairāk uz āru! tad viņš tik traki nenokarst.

----------


## Hondists

Es pa tām krāsām domāju elektrības vadiem

----------


## Jon

Pie ārā pavilkšanas pārkarsīs sildelements un kaut kad pirms laika beigsies. 
Nekas nav liekams zaļdzeltenajā vadā. Kurā no atlikušajiem būsi iegriezis diodi, nav nozīmes. Bet nav jāsaprot uzreiz, ka ar to diodi varēsi normāli lodēt - ar vienu pusperiodu lodāmurs var izrādīties par aukstu. Un lodāmura vads arī nav jāgriež - vienkāršākais veids ir ņemt rozetes kārbu ar slēdzi (ar to varēsi saslēgt diodi uz īso, kad lielāku jaudu ievajadzēsies); diodei tajā vieta atradīsies un atliek vien pievienot vēl kādu tīkla vadu ar dakšiņu.
P.S. vadu krāsas:
brown - live
blue - neutral
green/yellow - earth

----------


## Janis1279

> Kāpēc uzgalis palika tik mazs?
> Tāpēc, ka tas ir kaut kāds lētais, vai nepareizi ar viņu rīkojos(izmantoju kaut kādu krievu lodēšanas pastu). Varbūt esmu viņu pārkarsējis?
> Ja nopirkšu kaut cik normālu uzgali tad tas man kalpos ilgi, ja pareizi rīkošos ar viņu, vai vajag "krutāku" lodāmuru pirkt?


 Atkārtošos, *Jon* jau pieminēja par konkrētajam darbam atbilstoša izmēra uzgaļu izmantošanu !
Piemēram trafa stiprinājuma "ausis" taču nelodēsi ar mikreņu izvadu lodēšanai piemērotu uzgali ?!
Tad arī lodāmura uzgaļus nav nepieciešams pārkarsēt. 
Bet temperatūras ( sprieguma) regulēšanu var veikt dažādiem regulatoriem.

----------


## Hondists

Vai šādi jāpievieno diode?

Kā ir ar simistora jaudas regulatoriem? Varbūt labāk tādu uztaisīt, ja nav pārāk sarežģīts.
Alvai ir jāturas pie lodāmura? Man turas, tad kad es lodēju tad uz lodējamās virsmas uzklāju lodēšanas pastu un tad lieku klāt lodāmuru uz kura ir alva. Rezultāts ir labs. Pamācībās skatījos, ka vispirms jāpieliek lodāmurs, tad lodalvu pieliek tik cik vajag un pašu pēdējo noņem lodāmuru, bet tā lodalva paliek pie lodāmura. Kāpēc tā?
Kā jārīkojas ar kolofoniju un kam viņš vispār ir domāts? Domāju, ka kaut kas līdzīgs lodēšanas pastai, lai notīrītu izvadus un alva turētos klāt.
Kādu lodēšanas pastu jūs man ieteiktu pirkt un kurā vietā, jo tā kas man tagad ir kaut kāda krievu tūlīt beigsies.
Alvas celiņiem uz maketplates ir jābūt spīdīgiem vai tādiem ne tik spīdīgiem?

----------


## bbarda

Kanifoliju pēc lodēšanas var uzreiz netīrīt nost jo ir strāvu nevadoš,bet pasts gan jātīra vai jāmazgā nost jo lielākā daļa ir uz skābju bāzēm taisītas un bieži ir vadošas,mēdz būt detaļas kuras ir mazliet apsūbējušas un grūti pielodējamas es mēdzu pakausēt aspirīna tabletē un pēc tam kanifolijā,tikai aspirīna dūmi briesmīgi smird un ir kaitīgi.Ir tāda pasta ko ražo Rotenberg ļoti labi lodēt pat parastu dzelzi,kaparu var netīrīt un nosaukums ir tāds jokains ROSOL,ar sudraba piejaukumu bet obligāti atlikumi no plates jānomazgā jo pat pie mazām strāvām uz plates sāk pat dzirksteļot.Bet lodē ideāli,mēdzu pat trosītes lodēt,vienīgais jūtami dārga,100 mililitri trauciņš maksā 12ls.Jā vel pie ļoti smalkām lietām kā mikrenes var rasties visādas problēmas lodējot ar pastām.

----------


## ansius

iesaku vispār pastu nelietot, papīra nazis / skalpelis vai kas cits ar ko notīrīt virsmas. apklāj ar kolofoniju un tad klāt ar lodalvu. un nekādu problēmu. asperīni un pastas ir domātas sadzīves lietām nevis elektronikai.

----------


## Zigis

Elektronikai sen jau nelietoju nekādas pastas un kanifolliju atsevišķi arī.
 Visu daru ar 1mm diam. lodalvu Sn60Pb40 ar kanifollija pildījumu, tā ir visparastākā lodalva mūsdienās.

No lodāmuriem varu ieteikt Elfā prastākā, lētākā lodēšanas stacija pa 7Ls. Primitīva, bet pietiekoši laba temperatūras regulēšana, lodāmura statīvs un tai švammītei vieta - viss vienā. 
Lietoju kādus pāris gadus diezgan intensīvi, bez problēmām. 
No mīnusiem, salīdzinot ar dārgākajiem modeļiem - ir tikai viena veida maināmais gals, diezgan universāls, tomēr SMD mikrenēm neērts.

Dažas filmiņas iesācējiem :
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/tt01.html
http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/tt02.html

----------


## Kulaks

Lai nebūtu jācep jauns topiks: vienvārdsakot ir pcb plate (no TV pults). Uz PCB ir plaisa, tādējādi tika pārrauti 3 celiņi. Kā man viņus atjaunot? Alvaio tur nav pie kā turēties klāt.

----------


## Vads

nav arī nevieni punkti pie kā pielodēt vadiņus?

----------


## Raimonds1

patrenējies uz nevajadzīgas plates notīrīt, apalvot un neatlīmēt no plates celiņu un pielodet tur apalvotu tievu vadiņu.





> Vai šādi jāpievieno diode?


   shēmā var ieviest pāris ar slēdzi atslēdzamas 15W lampas paralēli tai diodei

----------


## Kulaks

Tā ir pults. Tur ir kautkādi melni gumijoti brīnumiņi, nav pie kā pielodēt. diemžēl tai platei laka pa virsu, kas apgrūtina visu pasākumu.

----------


## osscar

domājams tak nav problēmu nopirkt jaunu pulti...par latiem 5 apmēram...

----------


## Kulaks

Tas ir avermedia brīnums, kas pieslēgts pie PC moņa. Universālā pults tur neder. Vienīgā vieta, kur atradu tādu pulti, ir ebay, un tur maksā ~11Ls (lietota)

----------


## Hondists

Kāda ir šī lodēšanas stacija?
http://www.dadaelectronics.eu/_produ...dering_Station
Varbūt šī sanāk izdevīgāk, jo tagad man nav normāls lodāmura turētājs un tīrāmā švamme. Šitam var "smuki" regulēt temperatūru, bet vai ar 48 vatiem nebūs pa daudz? Šo redzēju vienā veikalā pa 12Ls
Kāda atšķirība starp 60/40 un 63/37 lodalvām un kuru izvēlēties labāk?
Kāds ir "cold joint", jeb aukstais lodējums?

----------


## Ambed

> Tā ir pults. Tur ir kautkādi melni gumijoti brīnumiņi, nav pie kā pielodēt. diemžēl tai platei laka pa virsu, kas apgrūtina visu pasākumu.


 tak to laku var uzmanīgi nokasīt lai tiktu pie vara celiņa.

----------


## Vads

Interesētu viedoklis:
Cik lietojami ir šādi, keramiskie cauruļveida kondiķi? Vai tos var pielīdzināt tādiem, kas ir ražoti pēc 30 un vairāk gadiem (protams pēc to darboties - spējas) .

----------


## Jon

Lieto, ja vietas pietiek. Kondensatora krāsa atbilst noteiktai termogrupai. Melnā josliņa vienā galā nozīmē ārējo klājumu - tas, pie iespējas, jāliek pie kopīgās zemes. Skaties krievu lapās pēc keramiskajiem kondensatoriem KT.

----------


## Vads

Kapacitāte laikam ir norādīta desmitos, simtos un tūkstošos pF, ja pareizi saprotu..  ::

----------


## jeecha

Nedaudz ne par jautaajumu, bet mans viedoklis ir ka muusdienaas nodarboties ar kondensatoru un pretestiibu izlodeeshanu no vecaam iekaartaam ir pilniigi muljkjiigi un nekaadaa gadiijumaa nav ekonomiski pamatoti.

Piemeeram 1/4W rezistori un keramiskie kondensatori maksaa zem 1 santiima gabalaa (un tas ir peerkot mazumaa). Nopeerc kaut vai eBay rezistoru+kondensatoru komplektu ar dazhaadiem nominaaliem pa kaudzei no katra, vai arii tepat Argusaa vai Elfaa nopeerc teiksim 10-20 biezhaak lietotos nominaalus.

Varbuut citiem ir savaadaak, bet prieksh manis mans laiks ir paaraak veertiigs lai to izniekotu izlodeejot no vienas plates detaljas kuras kopaa ir labi ja paardesmit santiimus veertas to vietaa nopeerkot jaunas. Pietam 30 gadus vecas un no plates izlodeetas detaljas veel ir jaapaarbauda, jo nekas nav muuzhiigs shai pasaulee un taas var buut bojaatas kaut vai pashaa izlodeeshanas procesaa.

Es pats padomju laikos arii lielu dalju detalju ieguvu taas izlodeejot, bet toreiz tas bija nedaudz pamatotaak - detaljas pie latgaliites spekulantiem maksaaja relatiivi daargaak un ne vienmeer bija iespeejams nopirkt to ko savajadzeejaas...

----------


## ezis666

Diemžēl 1/8W rezistorus man nākas lodēt ārā no platēm, jo normālus komplektus nopirkt nevar.

----------


## Didzis

Protams, ja būvē shēmas uz SMD tehnoloģijām, tad vecie KT kondensatori nav vajadzīgi, bet ja ņemās ar lampu tehniku, tad lietas sastav pilnīgi savādāk. Visos tais detaļu komplektos kondensatori parasti ir līdz 63v, bet lampu tehnika vajag daudz augstākus spriegumus, kurus kā reizi tur KT kondensatori. Nu neiešu tak es braukt uz Rigu pēc paris kondensatoriem uz 400V(cik latus tad man viens kondiķis izmaksās  ::  ), ja tos var izlodet no veca rāčiņa, kurš tāpat jāmet miskastē. Ja būvē kādu jaunu konstrukciju, tad nekad nevar paredzēt, kāda nomināla kondiķi savajadzēsies, tad nu rocies pa "labo cerību kastīti" un piemeklē kapacitati. Bigas jau var veco kindensatoru vietā iepirkt jaunus un visu smuki uztaisit, bet regulešana sprocesā oi kā noder kāda veca detaļa, kura ir pie rokas.

----------


## ezis666

tā viņš ir, tāpēc man pilna kaste ar veciem PCB, kur detaļas kādas izplēst ::

----------


## Vads

> Nedaudz ne par jautaajumu, bet mans viedoklis ir ka muusdienaas nodarboties ar kondensatoru un pretestiibu izlodeeshanu no vecaam iekaartaam ir pilniigi muljkjiigi un nekaadaa gadiijumaa nav ekonomiski pamatoti.
> 
> Piemeeram 1/4W rezistori un keramiskie kondensatori maksaa zem 1 santiima gabalaa (un tas ir peerkot mazumaa). Nopeerc kaut vai eBay rezistoru+kondensatoru komplektu ar dazhaadiem nominaaliem pa kaudzei no katra, vai arii tepat Argusaa vai Elfaa nopeerc teiksim 10-20 biezhaak lietotos nominaalus.
> 
> Varbuut citiem ir savaadaak, bet prieksh manis mans laiks ir paaraak veertiigs lai to izniekotu izlodeejot no vienas plates detaljas kuras kopaa ir labi ja paardesmit santiimus veertas to vietaa nopeerkot jaunas. Pietam 30 gadus vecas un no plates izlodeetas detaljas veel ir jaapaarbauda, jo nekas nav muuzhiigs shai pasaulee un taas var buut bojaatas kaut vai pashaa izlodeeshanas procesaa.
> 
> Es pats padomju laikos arii lielu dalju detalju ieguvu taas izlodeejot, bet toreiz tas bija nedaudz pamatotaak - detaljas pie latgaliites spekulantiem maksaaja relatiivi daargaak un ne vienmeer bija iespeejams nopirkt to ko savajadzeejaas...


 Protams, piekrītu, bet nejau visi latviski runājoši ļautiņi dzīvo 5 minūšu gājienā no Latgalītes vai cita elektronikas detaļu veikala...   ::  
Un tiešām, ja būvē visdažādākās iekārtas, tad kapacitāte gan rezistoriem, gan kondiķiem ir vajadzīga visdažādākā, un vai ir jēga iepirkt no katras kapacitātes 10-50gab, jo vienkārši mazākos skaitos vienas kapacitātes detaļas nepārdod... ??? Viss jau ir relatīvi nosacīts, un priekš manis arī detaļu savākšanas proces piederas pie lietas.   ::  Protams par šiem vecajiem keramiskajiem kondiem jautāju tīri teorētiski, vai tie būtu, vei nebūtu lietojami.

----------


## Hondists

lasīju, ka lodēšanas pastas no platēm var labi notīrīt ar tīru spirtu 99%. Vai der arī medicīniskais? Vai var arī pašu mikrokoltrolierus iemērkt tīrā spirtā?

----------


## Didzis

KT kondensatori ir salīdzinoši izturīgi. Vismaz man nu ļoti, ļoti reti ir bijuši beigti.Cita lieta,ka šī tipa kndensatori nav lietojami pie augstām frekvencēm. Priekš augstām frekvencēm krievi ražoja КД tipa kondensatorus. Vēl ļoti izturīgi ir КСО vizlas kondensatori.  Visādus МБ tipa kondensātorus gan var uzreiz mest miskastē.
Plates un detaļas var mazgāt ar jebkura tipa spirtu. Derēs arī centrāltirgū no spitjik-vodočka pārdevējiem pirktais  ::  , bet medicīniskai spirts ir viens no labākajiem.

----------


## Vads

Kādas shēmas/iekārtas ir pieskaitāmas pie augstas frekvences (ja to vispār ir iespējams viena teikumā izskaidrot) ? un kādi izskatās tie МБ tipa kondi?



*EDIT:*
komplekts iesācējiem  ::

----------


## Didzis

NU man jau vēl krievu laiku izglītība un tad visu kas virs 30MHz uzskatīja par augstfrekvenci  ::  . KT kondensatori jau pārsvarā stāvēja kā reizi rāčiņos, kuri darbojās līdz 30MHz.  MБ izskatās tā pat kā КБ, tikai alumīnija korpusā.  Detaļu izskatu var apskatīties te  http://www.jais.ru/X1-50rem.html

----------


## Hondists

Problēma tāda ka neiet 220V telefona usb lādētājs.
No tīkla strāvas uzreiz ir diožu tilts, pēc tā ir 2.2uF kondensators uz citas detaļas, tad ir transformators. Aiz transformatora nav nekāda strāva. Transformatorā ir 4 ieejas. Divas ir pa taisno no diožu tilta, otras divas iet caur kaut kādu tranzistoru, kondensatoriem, un vēl vienu diodi. Pa šitām divām ieejām transformatorā, mērot spriegumu tas mainās robežās no 0V līdz 400V, bet tad nostabilizējas uz apmēram 310V.
Vai vaina varētu būt transformatorā?
Mērot spriegumu pie lielā kondensatora aiz diožu tilta, varētu būt ka kaut ko salaidu uz īso(varbūt nē), iedegās abas indikatora LED diodes.
Bildes varēšu ielikt nedaudz vēlāk.
P.S.
Detaļas var mazgāt arī šņabī vai tikāi tīrā spirtā virs 90%?

----------


## Kulaks

Nu vispār diožu tilts diez vai iet pirmais, jo ja nav kādas ierīces kas pazemina spriegumu, tad parastas diodes neizturētu tos 220. Pirmajam ir jābūt transformātoram.

----------


## Hondists

Es arī brīnījos, ka diožu tilts ir pirmais. Vienīgais pirms divām diodēm ir kaut kāda pretestība.(Bet tā man liekas ka ir maza)

----------


## Jon

> Nu vispār diožu tilts diez vai iet pirmais, jo ja nav kādas ierīces kas pazemina spriegumu, tad parastas diodes neizturētu tos 220. Pirmajam ir jābūt transformātoram.


 Vispār jau kārtīgā "impulsniekā" pirms tilta jābūt filtram (lai nelaistu tīklā sūdus, ko tas spēj radīt). Tad, protams, seko tilts. Pavisam parastas diodes tur arī kilovoltu...

----------


## Jon

> pirms divām diodēm ir kaut kāda pretestība


 Tilts no divām diodēm??? Tā "kaut kāda pretestība" varētu būt kāds aizsardzības elements (drošinātājs).

----------


## Hondists

Pirms tilta divām (no četrām) diodēm.
Varētu būt aizsardzība, jo pirms tās pretestības uz plates ir rakstīts FU.
Reku būs arī bilde

----------


## SnacK

Tas visdrīzāk ir ļoti mazas pretestības rezistors, kas darbojas kā drošinātājs.
Ja kaut kur uz transformatora vēl parādās spriegums, tad tas rezistors un diožu tilts ir vesels.

----------


## Vads

Vai šāda veida raidītājam mikrafoniņa vietā var likt audio izejas signalu no kāda mp3 atskaņotāja vai kaut ko tādu?
http://www.josepino.com/?fm_microphone

----------


## ansius

> Vai šāda veida raidītājam mikrafoniņa vietā var likt audio izejas signalu no kāda mp3 atskaņotāja vai kaut ko tādu?
> http://www.josepino.com/?fm_microphone


 ko tu mocies - http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=40785

----------


## Vads

Tā gluži nebija atbilde uz jautājumu....   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Protams, ka var. 
tikai uzliec starp signālu un raidekli kondiķi

----------


## Vads

Nu vismaz TDA čipam iepriekš liek kādu keramisko, tad šeit tā pat?   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Šajā gadījumā jau nu kondensatora dielektriķa materiālam nav nekādas nozīmes.

----------


## Vads

es jau izmēģinaju ar keramisko,
Labinieks, pirmais eksperiments ir izdevies veiksmīgi  :: 
Iepriekš laidu iekšā signālu pa taisno kas laikam bija vaina, un vēl atklāju ka no datora izejosais signāls uz max Vol tiek kropļots, bet uz 50% viss ir sadzirdams ideāli, protams distance ir tikai kādi pāris metri, bet viss ar laiku, + kkur jāizrok maziņš, pārnēsājams fm uztvērējs  ::

----------


## Vads

Vai negatīvās voltāžas regulatoru var lietot pozitīvās voltāžas regulēšanai ? , tikai ja pie Ground liek "+" un pie Input liek "-" vērtības, un tad starp Ground un Output būs attiecīgais spriegums! Vai teorija ir parieza?   ::

----------


## guguce

Nesapratu tavu domu, bet 
plusa un mīnusa stabilizatorus 
var savienot tā, ka izmaiņas abās izejās 
mainās vienādi. 
Piemēram silšanas rezul†ātā 
izejā pieaugot +, pieaug arī -.

----------


## Vads

Domāju ka uzrakstīju pietiekami saprotami.
Un vispār vakar šo tieši notestēju, it ka darbojas, bet vēlējos tieši uzzināt vai tas ir pareizi no teorijas.  :: 

Šeit ir pozitīvās voltāžas regulātors:

tad negatīvās voltāžas regulātoram  būtu *"+"* jāliek pie ground" un *"-"* pie input voltage" ....

----------


## guguce

Ir jau mēģināts   ::

----------


## Vads

un? veiksmīgi / neveiksmīgi?

----------


## guguce

Ne pa velti mīnusam ir izdomāti 79xx   ::

----------


## Hondists

Vai ar šo barošanas bloku BP-15 var lādēt 12V akumulatorus?
Barošanas bloks ir izņemts no veca magnetafona.


Vai mērot strāvas stiprumu virknē var slēgt divus multimetrus?

----------


## Janis1279

> 1. Vai ar šo barošanas bloku BP-15 var lādēt 12V akumulatorus?
> Barošanas bloks ir izņemts no veca magnetafona.


 Iespējams ir domāts auto 12V akumulators .
Ar šo : BP-15 ,noteikti nelādētu!
Auto akumulatori ir gana ietilpīgi: n*Ah .
Vismaz pieklājīgi būtu lādējot "dot iekšās "~1/10 no pilnas ietilpības strāvas.
Man ir izgatavots vienkāršs : 
- Trafs TC280, laikam. 6,3voltīgie tinumi ir virskārtā, viegli pieejami .Nokasīju vairākiem tinumiem lakas izolāciju un pievienoju vairākpozīciju ,jaudīgiem kontaktiem, paketnieku sprieguma mainīšanai.
- 10A diožu tilts no padomijas laika diodēm un filtra kondensators ,
- Indikators uzlādes strāvas mērīšanai līdz 10A ,
- Indikators sprieguma mērīšanai uz slodzes, graduēju ~ 13-14V mērīšanai skalas vidū.(bet var iztikt arī bez šī) 



> Vai mērot strāvas stiprumu virknē var slēgt divus multimetrus?


 Jā, var slēgt.

----------


## Hondists

Bija domāts lādēt motorollera akumulatoru.
Uz akumulatora nav rakstītas amperstundas, bet ir šāds teksts - "Charging method 12V STD 0.3AX5-10h QUICK 1.2AX1h"
Tad es varu ar šo barošanas bloku lādēt šo akumulatoru?
Kā es varu noskaidrot ši barošanas max strāvas stiprumu? Jāslēdz klāt dažādas lietas uz jāmēra strāvas stiprums? Vai to var izdarīt arī kaut kā vienkāršāk?

----------


## Janis1279

> Bija domāts lādēt motorollera akumulatoru.
> Uz akumulatora nav rakstītas amperstundas, bet ir šāds teksts - "Charging method 12V STD 0.3AX5-10h QUICK 1.2AX1h"


 Varu kļūdīties, saprotu šādi:
Uzlādēt var ar 12V 0,3A 5-10 stundās vai ar paātrināto lādēšanu 12V 1,2A 1 stundas laikā.



> Kā es varu noskaidrot ši barošanas max strāvas stiprumu? Jāslēdz klāt dažādas lietas uz jāmēra strāvas stiprums? Vai to var izdarīt arī kaut kā vienkāršāk?


 Pieliekot izejā maināmu rezistīvu slodzi, piemēram. Kamēr spriegums puslīdz noturas, uzskati, ka vari iegūt attiecīgo strāvas stiprumu no shēmas.  Kaut kādā brīdī izejas spriegums sāks stipri samazināties,jūtami kritīsies.
Bet shēmai uzsilstot var vēl samazināties iegūstamās strāvas stiprums.

----------


## Hondists

Vai arī bez center tapped transformatora var uztaisīt divpolāru barošanu?
Kā lai es zinu vai man ir center tapped transformators?
Manam transformatoram ir trīs izvadi.
Spriegums starp izvadiem:
1 un 2 = 13.3V
1 un 3 = 36.3V
2 un 3 = 22.3V

Ko dara D1 un D2?
Tur būs 0V ?

----------


## Hondists

Kas ir pīķa efekts?

----------


## Janis1279

1."Kas ir pīķa efekts?"
šeit ir minētas dažādas pīķu izpausmes, tik vai maz kāda no tām tika domāta? : 
http://www.scanpower.lv/index.php?lng=lv&id=63

2. Ja iepriekšējā postā minētais trafs :
"Kā lai es zinu vai man ir center tapped transformators?
Manam transformatoram ir trīs izvadi.
Spriegums starp izvadiem:
1 un 2 = 13.3V
1 un 3 = 36.3V
2 un 3 = 22.3V"

 ir kāds no TVK-110 vai viņam līdzīgajiem,tad tas noteikti ir uztīts ar 2 atšķirīgiem sekundārajiem tinumiem, gan pēc sprieguma, gan strāvas.

3."Vai arī bez center tapped transformatora var uztaisīt divpolāru barošanu?"
Var un dažādos veidos, bet tas jaunradītais spriegums nebūs   īpaši lielu izejas slodzes strāvu.
Sajā gadījumā domāju gadījumu ar 555 taimera (KR1006VI1) izmantošanu '-' polaritātes sprieguma iegūšanai vai
citā variantā ir shēma ar papildus elektrolītisko kondensatoru pieslēgšanu, iespējams no žurnāla "Radio" sadaļas par ārzemju elektroniskajām shēmām.

----------


## habitbraker

Labdien.
Nopirku no Elfas metāla filmas rezistorus 1%  *0.4W*, Bet kad atnāca skatos, ka baigi mazie, gandrīz kā 0,125W.

Vai nav kaut ko sajaukuši? Vai arī tam tipam tas ir normāli?

----------


## Vinchi

habitbraker nekas nav sajaukts!!!

Šeit ir info par šiem rezistoriem MRS16S

Vari arī apskatīt dokumentāciju

----------


## osscar

Ir ir vis ok, šitie labi rezīši kaut arī padārgi. Nav vismaz ķīniešu krapi.

----------


## habitbraker

AA nu tad labi. Paldies par info.

----------


## paravoziks

Tiem kas ir draugos ar telefonu http://files.inbox.lv/ticket/788b50aff3 ... mfrj9p.jar     resistoru aprēķinātājs pēc krāsām

----------


## Hondists

Man ir izbeidzies lodāmuram uzgalis. Tādu kādu man vajag nekur nevaru atrast. Tā kā man vajag steidzami lodēt, tad, vai lodāmura uzgaļa vietā var likt kādu resnu kapara vadu vai naglu?

----------


## AndrisZ

Resnu vadu vari likt, naglu gan nē.

----------


## Hondists

Vai elektrolītiskie kondensatori no apmēram 1997. gada kompjūtera būs lietojami un ar savu norādīto kapacitāti?

----------


## Slowmo

Visādi var gadīties. Pēc pieredzes - lielākā daļa elektrolītu ap šādu vecumu vēl ir ok. Bet nu tāpat labāk tomēr pārmērīt.

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad no vienam lodāmura uzgaļim "nodila" tā sudrabainā kārtiņa (alva-svins), un rezultātā nelīp klāt alva. Kāda tur īsti bija tā procedūra lai atjaunotu to galu? Atceros laikam bija jāpavāra kalofonijā, un pēctam kaut kā bija laikam jāapalvo. ...??

P.S Un vispār kas īsti lika tai kārtiņai nodilt? Pārkaršana, netīrumi vai nekvalitatīvs uzgalis? Es jau it kā diezgan uzmanīgi apejos ar to uzgali - regulāri ar lodalvu pārklāju, visus melnumus ar švammīti noņēmu, nekad neatstāju netīru.

----------


## Hondists

Kā šito aparātu var kaut kur pievienot?




> Kas tas tāds ir un kur to izmanto/izmantoja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarkanais ir potenciometrs ar slēdzi.
> No tās kastes iznāk ārā divi vadi.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik zinu, šos vecajās mašīnās Žiguļos un Moskvičos lai panāktu periodisku logu tīrītāju darbību.

----------


## Kulaks

> Tātad no vienam lodāmura uzgaļim "nodila" tā sudrabainā kārtiņa (alva-svins), un rezultātā nelīp klāt alva. Kāda tur īsti bija tā procedūra lai atjaunotu to galu? Atceros laikam bija jāpavāra kalofonijā, un pēctam kaut kā bija laikam jāapalvo. ...??
> 
> P.S Un vispār kas īsti lika tai kārtiņai nodilt? Pārkaršana, netīrumi vai nekvalitatīvs uzgalis? Es jau it kā diezgan uzmanīgi apejos ar to uzgali - regulāri ar lodalvu pārklāju, visus melnumus ar švammīti noņēmu, nekad neatstāju netīru.


 Atļaušos sevi citēt, jo patiešām pēc iespējas trāk nepieciešama atbilde. Vai arī neīstajā topikā iespamoju?

----------


## habitbraker

Tev kaut kas līdzīgs? http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=13262
Ja, jā, tad es es tādos gadījumos ar smalku smilšpapīru vai vīli vienkārši pakasu un viss atkal līp. 
It kā saka, ka šitie tādos gadījumos ir metami ārā, bet pats esmu pārliecinājies, ka var mierīgi ar to smilšpapīru.

----------


## Kulaks

Jā, tādspats uzgalis. Laikam antex uzgaļi sāk palikt nekvalitatīvi, jo tā argus dzeltenā lodāmura uzgalis vēl kalpo ļoti labi (antex uzgalis labi ja 4 reizes uzmaukts bija). Vispār dzirdēju, ka vīlēt uzgaļus ir ļoti kaitīgi. Nevaru pateikt kur, bet kaut kad baigi sen kaut kur latviski lasīju kā ar kalofoniju varēja atjaunot, bet nu vairs nevaru atrast.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu es jau ar zinu par to vīlēšanu, bet nez kapēc vismaz maniem uzgaļiem nekas slikts nav noticis  ::

----------


## Hondists

Kāpēc PCB platei vajag alvot celiņus?

----------


## habitbraker

Obligāti jau nevajag  :: 
Bet apalvoti nesūbē, nebojājas, kā pliks varš, samazinās celiņu pretestība (jaudīgām ierīcēm, kur lielas strāvas plūst noderīgi). Personīgi vel liekas, ka  arī smukāk izskatās

----------


## Kulaks

> Nu es jau ar zinu par to vīlēšanu, bet nez kapēc vismaz maniem uzgaļiem nekas slikts nav noticis


 Izrādās, ka ar ļoti smalku vīlīti vai smilšpapīru uzgali var vīlēt, jo viņš vīlē tos netīrumus un līdz  pašam uzgalim netiek. Nedrīkst vīlēt ar rupju vīli, lai pamainītu formu (tādā gadījumā laikam āmurs jāizmanto).

----------


## Hondists

Steidzami vajag zināt vai Liepājā ir kāds veikals kur varētu iegādāties bateriju holderus?

----------


## Vads

Vari mēģināt prasīt "ZUMMERĀ"

----------


## Kulaks

Kādam nav ideja kā izveidot lodāmuru jaudas/temperatūrtas kontrolieri? Bija doma ar gaismas dimmer slēdzi, bet tie maitas dārgi. Skataos, ka lētajās lodstacijās http://www.bildites.lv/images/bpjjw19ruxt0qult0j7.jpg, ir diegan prasta sistēma ar dažiem <1w rezistoriem, kondensatoriem un potenciometru. A kā vispār tie rezistori un potenciometrs spēj izturēt tos pārdesmit vatus, kas iet uz lodāmuru?

----------


## Janis1279

> Kādam nav ideja kā izveidot lodāmuru jaudas/temperatūrtas kontrolieri? Bija doma ar gaismas dimmer slēdzi, bet tie maitas dārgi. Skataos, ka lētajās lodstacijās http://www.bildites.lv/images/bpjjw19ruxt0qult0j7.jpg, ir diegan prasta sistēma ar dažiem <1w rezistoriem, kondensatoriem un potenciometru. A kā vispār tie rezistori un potenciometrs spēj izturēt tos pārdesmit vatus, kas iet uz lodāmuru?


 Jaudu, ko paņem lodāmurs pumpē caur atbilstošai jaudai paredzētu vadāmu pusvadītāju, piem.: simistoru. tiristoru.
Bet tie rezistori, kas izskatās kā 1W var būt  pat 2 un vairāk vatiem paredzēti , ja runā par ārzemniekiem, protams.
Kaut kur man bija atlikta, 'ja atradīšu pārzīmēšu, vienkārša jaudas regulatora shēma vecā "Junij Tehnik priloženije" numurā.

----------


## Kulaks

Reku tomēr vienu shēmu atradu 
http://technosains.com/SolderingIronConroller.htm
Tik divi juatājumi.
1)Vai tas ko maina, ja konkrētā shēma ir domāta uz 120V (nerunājot par drošinātāja parametriem)?
2)Cik saprotu, Triac ir tiristors, bet kas ir Diac? Un kādus konkrēti no argusā pieejamajiem lai es izmantoju?

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki.
Ir tāds relejs http://www.tme.eu/html/EN/relays-lr-ser ... pelny.html
Visu slēdzu it kā kā vajag, klikšķi dzirdu, bet savienojuma nav, neatkarīgi no tā vai ir spolei spriegums vai nav. 
Savienoju ar testeri mēriju, bet savienojuma nav. Ir tikai klikšķis atvienojot no spoles spriegumu. 
Kas varētu būt par vainu?

----------


## Janis1279

> Reku tomēr vienu shēmu atradu 
> http://technosains.com/SolderingIronConroller.htm
> Tik divi juatājumi.
> 1)Vai tas ko maina, ja konkrētā shēma ir domāta uz 120V (nerunājot par drošinātāja parametriem)?
> 2)Cik saprotu, Triac ir tiristors, bet kas ir Diac? Un kādus konkrēti no argusā pieejamajiem lai es izmantoju?


 Domāju ~ tā
1.)  C1 samazinātu kapacitāti, darba spriegumam jābūt vismaz 400V. proporcionāli kapacitātes samazināšanai palielinātu potenciometra pretestibu, lai saglabātu 1/T=P1*C1
2.) Diac ir dinistors No Argusa līdzīgs izskatās DB3. Triac ir simistors. Argusā ir plašs klāsts. Vismaz 600V , pēc iespējas mazāku vadības , atvēršanas strāvu , tur bija 4A slodzes strāvai.

----------


## Janis1279

> Sveiki.
> Ir tāds relejs http://www.tme.eu/html/EN/relays-lr-ser ... pelny.html
> Visu slēdzu it kā kā vajag, klikšķi dzirdu, bet savienojuma nav, neatkarīgi no tā vai ir spolei spriegums vai nav. 
> Savienoju ar testeri mēriju, bet savienojuma nav. Ir tikai klikšķis atvienojot no spoles spriegumu. 
> Kas varētu būt par vainu?


 Sveiki.
Atliek vien pārliecināties,ka releja ieslēgšanai tiek nodrošināti  ~100mA pie 12v. Pēc specifikācijas ir normāli vaļējs kontakts.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies. Strādā! Tiešām,  nebiju pieversis uzmanību tai spoles strāvai. Biju 100r pretastību virknē ielicis.

----------


## Kulaks

> Domāju ~ tā
> 1.)  C1 samazinātu kapacitāti, darba spriegumam jābūt vismaz 400V. proporcionāli kapacitātes samazināšanai palielinātu potenciometra pretestibu, lai saglabātu 1/T=P1*C1
> 2.) Diac ir dinistors No Argusa līdzīgs izskatās DB3. Triac ir simistors. Argusā ir plašs klāsts. Vismaz 600V , pēc iespējas mazāku vadības , atvēršanas strāvu , tur bija 4A slodzes strāvai.


 Tur rakstīts, ka vēlemā C1 kondensatora kapacitāte ir 0.1uF, un lai tas spētu izlaist cauri 200V. argusā  mazākais elektrolītiskais kondensators ir 1uF 350V (bija arī 0.1uF, bet tas spēja turēt tik 50V). Vēl mazāku kondenstaoru neatrast. Un kapē 400V ?

----------


## Kulaks

( Man pagaidām diezgan pašvakas zināšanas par tiristoriem, simistoriem, dinistoriem u.c. dzīvniekiem, tapē viens šo shēmu neizkodīšu ) Cik saprotu tu man teici  ņemt šo http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...e0d500cddcb1dd dinistoru. Caur viņu laikam neies visi 220V, ja nominalais spriegums ir 32v ? 
Simistoru pats atradu it kā šādu http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...e0d500cddcb1dd ((vispār kā te var normālus hyperlinkus ievietot??)). Tam it kā tā slodzes strāva ir 4A, un tā "atvēršanas strāva" laikam ir 20mA (mazākā cik atradu). Tātad jautājums kādu potenciometru un kondiķi izmantot ? To var pēc kādas formulas aprēķināt?

P.S. Un kādā diapazonā tas potenciometrs kontrolēs to jaudu? No nulles līdz bezgalībai?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nē, līdz nominālajai jaudai.
Tas kondensators ir nepolārais, tam nav plusa un mīnusa, tas domāts maiņstrāvas ķēdēm.

----------


## Kulaks

Nu pareizi. Tad man laikam derēs interfeisa slāpēšanas kondensators. Vēl joprojām paliek neatrisināts svarīgākais jautājums par kondensatora/potenciometra kapacitāti/pretestību

----------


## Janis1279

Te var nedaudz palasīt sadaļā : Kondensators maiņstrāvas ķēdē piemēram par strāvas atkarību no sprieguma 
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensators
Maiņstrāvas ķēdēs atkarībā no 'dzēsošā kondensatora kapacitātes iegūsi lielāku vai mazāku spriegumu ar iespēju "nobarot " vēl  kaut. Ja shēmai pievadīsi 2* lielāku spriegumu, sanāks arī 2* stiprāka strāva izejā neizmainot kondensatora kapacitāti. Tādēļ ir ieteikums samazināt C1 100nF kapacitāti uz ~47nF , bet tas augstais spriegums ir lai kondensatoram "nepaliktu par karstu darot savu darbiņu" . No tipiem plēves kondiķi, ja ir krievu K73-17- tie man patīk , vēl papīrnieki, bet šamējie parasti ir milzīgi izmēros un vecuma  dēļ arī var izsprāgt.
 Par potenciometra nomināla izmaiņu varu kļūdīties, bet tas jau ir mazākais.

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad tikko uz breadboarda saliku visu shēmu, bet neslēdzu klāt lodāmuru, bet gan parasto 15w spuldzi. Griežot potenciometru spriegums mainījās no 140-220V, bet lampas spožums nemeinījās ne par ko? Kautkāda īpašā spuldze? Var kāds šo izskaidrot?

----------


## Janis1279

Iespējams, ja pieslēgtu kādu niknāku - 100W lampu, būtu arī redzamas spožuma izmaiņas.
Bet arī lodāmuram tā kā vajadzētu varēt mainīt temperatūru.

----------


## Hondists

Ja es portatīvajam datoram expresscard slotā ievietošu šādu lpt porta pāreju tad es varēšu caur šo lpt izvadu programmēt čipus ar stk200 programmatoru?
http://capital.lv/Produkti/Katalogs/...LPT%29_portx_1

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad beidzot pabeidzu to jaudas regulētāju. Tik atkal viena anomālija. Izmantotjot tāspašas komponomentes, kuras pirmoreiz uz breadboarda, tagad regulējas spriegums no 170-220V (ieprieks bija no 140-220). Bet pieslēdzot kaut vai spuldzīti, spriegums vairs neregulējas no 170-22-, bet gan no 200-220. Kāpēc tā?

----------


## mehanikis

viss atkarīgs no pretestībām savienojumos utt, salodētjot visu tev nav tas pats kas uz breadborda, kkur vienmēr gadās nobīde, vnk piekoriģē shēmu lai strādā kā tu gribi, pamainot elementu vērtības nedaudz tikai

----------


## Janis1279

> Tātad beidzot pabeidzu to jaudas regulētāju. Tik atkal viena anomālija. Izmantotjot tāspašas komponomentes, kuras pirmoreiz uz breadboarda, tagad regulējas spriegums no 170-220V (ieprieks bija no 140-220). Bet pieslēdzot kaut vai spuldzīti, spriegums vairs neregulējas no 170-22-, bet gan no 200-220. Kāpēc tā?


 Gandrīz vai vēlreiz jāsalodē regulatora makets uz pareiza izmēra maketnieces .Bet shēma nav sarežģīta, nav daudz komponenšu, bija  jāstrādā uzreiz. It kā kaut kas ar maiņrezistoru...

----------


## Kulaks

Nu viss jau it kā pareizi salodēts, nez vai jēgas pārtaisīt. Savienojumi arī it kā normāli.

----------


## Kulaks

Tātad centos no vienas nobeigušās PCI-E videokartes izlodēt dažas smukas indukcijas spoles, un pāris lielos kondiķus. Jautājums tāds, kā lai viņus atlodē, jo turot klāt lodāmuru pat vairākas min. tā alva vienkārši negrib kust. Tur kāda bezsvina alva vai?

----------


## jeecha

Bet logjiski ka bezsvina alva. Un lai buutu veel interesantaak - vismaz 4slaanju plate ar milziigiem GND vara laukumiem pa vidu kas arii paliidz siltuma aizvadiishanaa  ::

----------


## Kulaks

Tad ar parastu 40w lodāmuru ir iespējams ko izdarīt, vai arī tur vaig kādus spec. instrumentus?

----------


## Hondists

Kā šito aparātu var kaut kur pievienot, lai notestētu kā viņš darbojas?




> Kas tas tāds ir un kur to izmanto/izmantoja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarkanais ir potenciometrs ar slēdzi.
> No tās kastes iznāk ārā divi vadi.


 [/quote]

----------


## defs

Šis ir laika relejs stikla tīrāmajam motoriņam.Lietojams automašīnā.

----------


## Hondists

To es zinu, bet kā man viņu ieslēgt shēmā, tā lai viņš darbotos. Es mēģināju man nesanāca

----------


## next

Kaadam auto sleedzi klaat?

----------


## Hondists

Neslēdzu pie auto, slēdzu pie 12V ventilatora.
Es viņu nedomāju lietos automašīnā, bet varbūt var atrast kādu vitu praktisku pielietojumu.

----------


## next

Stiklu tiiriitaajam tak ir blokjeejoshie kontakti (kas neljauj apstaaties pusceljaa).
Bez tiem tam verkjim pielietojuma nav.

----------


## Tārps

Cik pareizi atceros, tad viņš darbojas virknē ar to stikla tīrītāja elektromotoru. Viņu slēdza paralēli ciklu uzturošajiem kontaktiem, lai viņš uz mirkli iedarbinātu motoru un tas izietu no atslēgtā stāvokļa, tālāk jau motoru baro uzturošie kontakti. Pie tam, bija svarīgi, kas tiek padots caur kontaktiem - plus vai mīnus, no tā izejot arī bija jāmaina vadu pieslēgums.

----------


## Hondists

Ir ienācies neejošs datora barošanas bloks. Ir doma viņu salabot (ja tas būs iespējams) un izmantot kā barošanas bloku dažādām ierīcēm. eksperimentiem.
Vizuali paskatoties uz viņu var redzēt, ka ir "uzpūties" viens kondensators(2200uF). Vai viņu nomainot pret jaunu varētu būt, ka tad viņš darbotos? Tadag izjās mērot spriegumu max ir 0.04V.

----------


## SnacK

Ja tas kondiķis taisa īso, tad varbūt pēc nomaiņas arī aizies.
Ja tas ir ATX baroklis, tad vispirms pārbaudi vai ir stand-by spriegums izejā. Ja nav, tad sāc meklēt problēmu tur, jo bez tā arī tālāk nekas nenotiks.
Stand-by nodrošina atsevišķs ģenerators un trafs, parasti pretējā pusē lielākajam trafam.

----------


## Hondists

stand by spriegums ir 5.12V
Tātad man jāsāk ar kondensatora nomaiņu?

----------


## SnacK

Pamēģini nomainīt, bet nedaudz uzpūties var arī uzreiz nebūt beigts...
Uz PS_ON (zaļais vads) arī jābūt kādiem 5V. Ja ir oscilogrāfs, varētu palūrēt, vai no mikrenes uz jaudas traņiem nāk impulsi.

P.S. Es pieļauju, ka zini, ka lai ATX barokli ieslēgtu, PS_ON jāsavieno ar GROUND...

----------


## Hondists

Savienoju PS_ON ar GND un it kā ieslēdzas, bet tad kad viņu ieslēdz tad viņš sāk čīkstēt. Kas varētu būt pie vainas?

----------


## Kulaks

Visticamāk vents. Pamēģini nomainīt vai atvienot - pie mazas slodzes nekaitēs.

----------


## Hondists

Nē vents tas nav.

----------


## Kulaks

Interesētu kā vislabāk piestirināt _dajebko_ pie parasta DC motora? Daudzos video esmu redzējis, ka uz tā motora griezošā stienīša uzliek plastmasas "cepurīti" un ar skrūvīti pievelk, diemžēl nekur neesmu manījis šādus stiprinājumus.

----------


## defs

Ja var novirpot tādu,kas der,tad ar superlīmi pielīmet.

----------


## next

> uz tā motora griezošā stienīša uzliek plastmasas "cepurīti" un ar skrūvīti pievelk, diemžēl nekur neesmu manījis šādus stiprinājumus.


 Taas detaljas parasti naakushas no beerniem domaatiem konstruktor_komplektiem.

----------


## Hondists

Vai 10R ir 10omi?

----------


## jeecha

0.1 oms

----------


## osscar

10r -10 omi
0r10 -0,1 oms

----------


## Hondists

kas ir Emitter-base voltage?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pieļaujamais spriegums starp bāzi un emiteru.

----------


## oxx

Vēlos nelielu konsultāciju par kondensatoriem. Ir mātesplate ar uzpūtušos vienu kondensatoru (6,3V 820uF), un līdz ar to plate nevar ieslēgties. Interesē, vai var likt vietā 6,3V 1000uF, jo 820uF kondensatori nav pieejami ne Argusā, ne Elfā.
Paldies!

----------


## osscar

droši, jo parasti el. kondensatoriem standarta pielaide ir +- 20%. Liec 1000. Vienīgi jācer, ka tas kondensators ir vienīgais defekts  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Ir gan uz vietas ELFA veikalā 5 gab 6,3V 820uF, preces kods 67-232-41

Cik esmu novērojis mātes platēm ir elektrolīti ar zemu iekšējo pretestību tā ka laikam nebūtu labi likt iekšā mazcenas elektrolītus  ::

----------


## oxx

Paldies, kondensators nomainīts, plate darbojas.  :: 

Vinchi, izmantoju pogas, "Skatīt atlikumu" doto iespēju un rādīja, ka atlikums Lienes ielā ir apaļa nulle.

----------


## Hondists

> Savienoju PS_ON ar GND un it kā ieslēdzas, bet tad kad viņu ieslēdz tad viņš sāk čīkstēt. Kas varētu būt pie vainas?


 Varbūt šim datora barošanas blokam nomainīt lielāko transformatoru ar līdzvērtīgu, jo liekas ka "cīkstēšana" nāk no viņa?
Šo barošanas bloku grib izmantot kā laboratorijas barošanas bloku.

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki. 
Vai šo var izmantot arī AC motora atruma regulēšanai?

----------


## Janis1279

> Savienoju PS_ON ar GND un it kā ieslēdzas, bet tad kad viņu ieslēdz tad viņš sāk čīkstēt. Kas varētu būt pie vainas?
> 
> 
>  Varbūt šim datora barošanas blokam nomainīt lielāko transformatoru ar līdzvērtīgu, jo liekas ka "cīkstēšana" nāk no viņa?
> Šo barošanas bloku grib izmantot kā laboratorijas barošanas bloku.


 Nesen  pie manis bija 500W PC bar bloks ar tikšķiem lielākajā transformatorā. Ar oscilogrāfu redzēju nestabilu , pulsējošu sprieguma amplitūdu uz ieejas barošanas filtra 330uF 400V kondensatora . Pats bloks kā tāds strādāja, spriegumus izejās deva. Kondensatoru nomainīju, sākotnēji ar tādu, kāds bija "tuvākais pie rokas" - tikšķi pazuda. Vēlāk  iegādājos Ormiksā pareizajos izmēros 330uF 450V.

Lai nebūtu jāmet uz pirkstiem, ko kādā secībā mainīt , iespējami jālieto dažādi mērinstrumenti.

----------


## Janis1279

> Sveiki. 
> Vai šo var izmantot arī AC motora ātruma regulēšanai?


 Domāju, ka nevar izmantot AC motora ātruma regulēšanai.
Šī shēma ir piemērota rezistīvas slodzes vadīšanai.

----------


## habitbraker

Jā, man jau likās. Nu motors cik saprotu ir induktiva slodze. Nevarat ieteikt kautko vienkāršu,lētu uz simistoriem? Galvenais, lai nevajag papildus barošanu. Motors ir mazs -120W
Vai sis varētu strādāt?

----------


## Mosfet

Kāds motora tips asinhronais vai kolektora tipa motors? Shēma rc ķēde jeb snaberis nepareizā vietā, tai jābut paralēli simistoram. Labāk jau ar divkāršu fāžu nobīdes ķēdi.
Te lietainam laikam palašīšanai http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/3566.pdf tikai ievēro ka shēmas spriegums US ir 110 V.
Ja kolektora tipa motors tad šis tas savādāk.

----------


## habitbraker

Tiesam nepareizi tas RC. Nezinu par to motora tipu. Vajadzetu virsu but rakstītam? 
Bet taa shema kautkam der?
Sanāk, ka simistoru var ieslēgt gan ar pozitivu, gan ar negatīvu spriegumu?

----------


## Hondists

Apmēram cik jaudīgi varētu būt transformatori no satelītu uztvērējiem?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ap 10 - 20 W. Paskaties kas aizmugurē uz kastes rakstīts par patērēto jaudu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Sanāk, ka simistoru var ieslēgt gan ar pozitivu, gan ar negatīvu spriegumu?


 Kā kuru.

----------


## Hondists

Strāvas stiprumu ko transformators var dot āra aprēķina pēc šīs formulas P=I*U ?

----------


## habitbraker

Jā. Izsaki, protams, tikai strāvu

----------


## Hondists

Vai ir strāvas stabilizators kurš dod ārā 13.8 voltus? Vai āri ieskat kādu citu labu metodi kā dabūt apmējam 13,8 voltus un iztur vismaz 2A. Slēgšu klāt dažādas ierīces no automašīnas.

----------


## habitbraker

Tu negribeji teikt sprieguma stabilizators?
Manuprāt visvienkāršāk ir izmantot, piemeram, šo http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=2580

----------


## Hondists

Jā sprieguma stabilizators.

Man istabā stāv CB rācija kurai manuālī rakstīts, ka max nepieciešamā strāva ir 1.7A. Es izmantoju RRR BP-15 barošanas bloku. Mērot strāvas stiprumu tad kad raidu signalu tas ir ~1A, spriegums nokrītas no 14.5v uz 13.5v.
Vai varētu būt, ka šis barošanas bloks ir pa knapu rācijai un tādēļ tā varētu nedarboties pilnā uztveršanas/raidīšanas rādiusā.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kad raidu signalu tas ir ~1A, spriegums nokrītas no 14.5v uz 13.5v


 Tā arī ir, ka bloks pārstāj stabilizēt. Otrā galā fons nav dzirdams?

----------


## deivs001

Cik sarežģīti, laikietilpīgi ir izveidot maiņstrāvas -> līdzstrāvas parveidotāju?

----------


## Janis1279

> Cik sarežģīti, laikietilpīgi ir izveidot maiņstrāvas -> līdzstrāvas parveidotāju?


 No maiņstrāvas līdzstrāvu var iegūt izmantojot taisngrieža diodi. 
bet labāk precizē savu vajadzību !

----------


## deivs001

Vajadzīgs pārveidotājs, kas spēj dot 11-18V un 5A. Izmantošana ir priekš radio vadāmo aparātu bateriju lādēšanas.

----------


## Janis1279

> Vajadzīgs pārveidotājs, kas spēj dot 11-18V un 5A. Izmantošana ir priekš radio vadāmo aparātu bateriju lādēšanas.


 [attachment=0:2d45kf7y]LM117.pdf[/attachment:2d45kf7y]Iespējams var izmantot šo mikroshēmu kādā no pielietojuma slēgumiem, bet ir jārēķinās ar dzesēšanas iespējām.

----------


## deivs001

Apmēri par mazu, lai barotu to verķīti vajag 5A, bet šī var dot tikai līdz 1,5A.
Kas bija ar PC barošanas blokiem, tos varēja kaut kā satūnēt?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kas bija ar PC barošanas blokiem, tos varēja kaut kā satūnēt?


 Bez problēmām.

----------


## Hondists

Man ir autotransformators АРБ-250 Lotus-1
Viņam spriegums regulējas no 150 līdz 200 voltiem ja nemaldos. Vai es varu no viņa izņemt tranformatoru, lai uztaisītu barokli uz 13,8 voltiem?
Kur prakstiski izmanto šos autotranformatorus?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Labāk neposti to autotransformatoru - lai nav vēlāk jānožēlo; noteikti noderēs tāds, kāds ir. Piemeklēt trafiņu tavām vajadzībām noteikti nav grūti. Kur lieto regulējamu autotransformatoru - pats pateici -  lai būtu iespēja regulēt spriegumu. Piemēram, vari to pieslēgt priekšā citam transformatoram. Es pat tīklā spraužamu lodāmuru sildu visu dienu no šāda regulējamā un piegriežu, cik vajag.

----------


## Hondists

Vai rāciju var barot no portatīva datora barošanas bloka?
Impulsu barošanas bloks netaisīs nekādus traucējumus/izkropļojumus?

----------


## Kulaks

Varbūt kāds zin kā sauč šos konnektorus (visbiežāk sastopami uz analogajiem voltmetriem, un ekspermentuplatēm, (breadboardiem), un kā/kur atrast tos speciālos vadiņus un spraudni, kas viņam no augšas spraužas virsū.

----------


## JDat

Vispār šitas skaitās banāns vai banāni. Elfā ir. Paskaties pie laboratorijas savienotājiem.

Offtopic: Mani apbēdina situācija, kad RCA savienotājus (sadzīves audio un video iekāru savienotājus) sauc par banāniem, to tos izgudroja RCA Victor kompānija sen sen atpakaļ. It kā RCA skaitās angliskojums vai tml. Bet... ja jau RCA gribās saukt par banāniem, tad kaa saukt tos savienotājus kuri ir iepriekšējā posta bilde?

Ko nu. Manās aprindās kad runā par banāniem vai RCA uzreiz viss skaidrs. Tiklīdz kāds no malas sāk runāt par banāniem, tā ne viens no mūsējiem ne ko nevar saprast...

----------


## Janis1279

> Varbūt kāds zin kā sauč šos konnektorus (visbiežāk sastopami uz analogajiem voltmetriem, un ekspermentuplatēm, (breadboardiem), un kā/kur atrast tos speciālos vadiņus un spraudni, kas viņam no augšas spraužas virsū.


 no Argusa :
http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... ana+ligzda
http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... &x=16&y=10
http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... era+tausti

----------


## Hondists

Kur izmanto šādu stabilizatoru, un kas tas vispār ir? Стабилизатор Украине 2

----------


## Hondists

Cik apmēram latgalītē maksā 14V 2.5A transformators?

----------


## osscar

ienācās man te Vishy rezistori - "pēc" papīriem tipa 0.5W jauda, bet pēc izskata vēl mazāki par parastajiem 0.125W. Vispār tie jaunie tādi nesaprotami - it kā vienāda izmēra, bet viens 0.6W piem . otrs tikai 0.125. man protams arī lielāki patīk labāk , bet vai tie mazie 3mm garumam pipuki nenosvils ? Ir kādam pieredze ?

----------


## Jon

Kopš ķīnīzeri izdomājuši *savu* jaudu, nekam rakstītam vairs nevar ticēt. Saviem mēraparātiem var. Tāpēc - taisām eksperimentu; skatāmies nominālu, rēķinām spriegumu, slēdzam pie sava niknā laboratorijas barokļa un grūžam virsū. Sagraujošā metode nav tā labākā dārgām lietām vienā eksemplārā, bet rezistoru ziedot ir nieks. Toties skaidrība par produktu - pilnīga. Par paraugu salīdzināšanai  var ņemt C2-23 (jeb MLT); slēgt paralēli un skatīties, kā kurš deg. Krievi muļķības specifikācijās nerakstīja.

----------


## osscar

atliek vien mēģināt kurināt. Tā arī jādara  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Biju iepostejis jau vienā citā topikā, kā offtopic, bet nu gribētos zināt.  :: 


Es te pēdējā laikā cenšos izprast dažādu shēmu darbību un tad nu ieinteresēja šī shēma. 


Gribētos zināt vai pareizi izpratu: Ja pieņem , ka Q1 bāze ir caur P1 poci savienota ar zemi - tātad ir tranis ir ciet, tad Caur R2 tranis Q2 dabūs bāzes strāvu, kas savukārt atvērs Q2, kas savukārt atver  Q4. Līdz ar to plūdīs strāva, kas izraisa uz P2 nekustīgās daļas sprieguma kritumu - šajā gadījumā tas būs max izejas spriegums. 
Tagad, ja pagriež P2 poci nedaudz uz augšu(tik daudz, lai uz R3 un P2 daļas kristu 0,7V), atveras Q1, kas nozog Q2 bāzes strāvu (savieno uz zemi). Tas savukārt piever Q2. Tas pats notiek ar Q4. Samazinās strāva caur P2, līdz ar to spriegums izejā samazinās.  Tas izskaidro LOG poca nepieciesamību  - kā nekā katreiz, kad samazinās spriegums uz P2, vajag lielāku pretastību, lai dabūtu 0,7 V kritumu uz Q1 bāzi. Kā arī tāpēc arī min spriegums izejā ir 0,7 V.
Tas par sprieguma regulāciju. Par strāvas regulāciju tagad slinkums tagad rakstīt. 
Kāds zinošs varētu izlabot kļūdas.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Netaisīšu jaunu topiku deļ šī jautājuma. Tad nu ieinteresēja viena shēmiņa:
[attachment=0:1q6npeux]Pulse.jpg[/attachment:1q6npeux]
Tātad. Ja sākumā pieņem, ka  C1 ir neizlādēts, tad, pievienojot barošanu, tas caur 100K un 8R sāk uzlādēties un ,tiklīdz uz Q1 bāzi ir sasniegti ap 0,7V, Q1 ieslēdzas. Tas ieslēdz Q2 (savieno Q2 bāzi ar zemi) un C1 apakša tiek savienota ar +9V - . Tātad caur Q2  un Q1 bāzes - emitera diodi C1 momentā uzladējas pretējā virzienā līdz -9V (mērot C1 augšu attiecībā pret GND). Tā kā uzlāde ir ar exp likumu tad kādu laiku ļoti maza strāva vēl plūst caur C1 un tātad Q1 bāzi turot Q1 atvērtu. Q2 ari tāpēc paliek atvērts un liela strāva plūst caur R2. Kad caur C1 vairs neplūdīs nekāda strāva (pilnībā uzlādējies) tad abi trani aizveras un C1 -9V potencionāls tiek izlādēts atkal caur 100k līdz sasniegts +0,7V un cikls sākas no jauna.

Tad nu jautājums - simulējot shēmu man uzrādās, ka caur R2 strāva plūst tikai tad, kad Q2 ir atvērts (īsa pulsācija). Bet vajadzētu taču plūst arī laikā kad Q2 ir aizvēts un C1 lādējas no -9 uz +0,7V ? Caur 100K plūst, kā tam vajadzētu būt.


Nē tomēr sapratu  ::  strāva jau CAUR C1 neplūst  ::

----------


## JDat

Njā. Esmu tāds pats nezinītis kā habitbraker. Bet... kā kondiķis var būt uzlādēts, ja nav pievadīta strāva? Vai pievadot strāvu kondiķis nesāks uzlādēties? Kāda ir Q1 bāzes strāva? Kaut kas te man nepatīk. Pastāsti precīzāk, ko tai shēmai jādara.

----------


## habitbraker

Tā shēma ir ļoti īsu, spēcīgu impulsu ģenerators. 
C1 jau strāva tiek pievadīta caur R1 un R2. Bet tad, kad Q2 vada, tad strāva (liela) plūst šitā.
[attachment=0 :: p9kl3vq]Pulse.jpg[/attachment :: p9kl3vq]
Tātad Q1 bāzes strāva ir C1 uzlādes strāva, kas ir exp līkne. 
Vispār diezgan lielas strāvas plūst un ierobežojošie rezistroi kaukā shāmai nepatīk.

----------


## JDat

Vēlāk būs laiks, padomāšu. Interesanti risināt tādus uzdevumus, it sevišķi ja nezini nianses. Var kaut ko iemācīties.

----------


## habitbraker

::   Vispār ļoti daudz var iemācīties palauzot galvu un saprast, kas konkrēti notiek shēmā. Uzlodēt jau viegli arī nesaprotot kā strādā.

AA un sapratu beidzot - plūst gan caur koni un R2 strāva kamēr lādējas no -9 uz 0,7V. Vienkārši tā strāva ir mikroampēros dēļ 100K pretastības un salīdzinot ar impulsiem uz R2(ampēros), grafiks izskatījās gandrīz horizontāls.Lūk ko var ieraudzīt, ja iezūmo pamatīgi:
[attachment=0:1opf2uc5]likne.png[/attachment:1opf2uc5]

----------


## Ar4

Man te jautājums par ultraātrajām diodēm. No kompja barokļa sāku taisīt barošanu priekš LM4780. Izmantoju visus pārpalikumus no elektrodetaļām, un galu galā no izejas trafa dabūju +/-30V AC. Pozitīvajam railam ņēmu oriģinālo MOSPEC ultrafast diodi. Tai ir divas AC ieejas, katra 8A, un viena DC izeja. Vai drīkst tādu pašu diodi izmantot otrādi? Ķipa viena AC ieeja, un divas negatīvās DC izejas?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ķipa viena AC ieeja, un divas negatīvās DC izejas?


 A jēga no tā kāda? Uzzīmē shēmu. Varbūt es kautko nesaprotu.

----------


## Janis1279

Cik sapratu "+" iegūšanai tika izmantots tinums ar viduspunktu,
bet "-" polaritātes spriegumam  sanāks tikai pusperioda taisngriezis

vari ieskatīties dažus diožu  slēgumus šeit :
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_3/4.html

p.s. ražotas tiek arī diodes ar kopējo anodu un diviem katodiem. apzīmējumā šim veidam ir arī iekļauts R ( reverse ) burts ,ja ko nejaucu.

----------


## Ar4

Njā, tās diodes ir domātas pozitīvajam railam, bet priekš negatīvā man nav. Domāju izmantot "otrādi", bet vai tas atkal neradīs nestabilitāti?
Tā viņai ir 2 kājas priekš bipolārā trafa. pie abām AC, un viena izejas ar +.
Bet ja izmantoju otrādi tad varu tikai vienu AC izvadu no trafa pieslēgt.

----------


## guguce

Kas tie tādi par pozitīviem railiem un bipolāriem trafiem ?   ::

----------


## Zigis

Cik sapratu, tas kas tev ir - 2 diodes vienā korpusā, ar kopēju katodu.
Pieslēdzot trfam ar viduspunktu, izejā ir +, uz trafa viduspunkta -. Tavā gadījumā ar LM stiprekli tas neder, jo vajadzīga divpolārā barošana. 

Ja tev ir 3 tādas diodes, vari uztaisīt parasto tiltu no vienas veselas diodes, kā jau izdarīji, un otru pusi tiltam no divām "pusītēm", t.i. lieto tikai vienu diodi no katra korpusa, viena kāja paliek gaisā.
Ja tev būtu arī variants ar kopēju anodu(tādas arī ir) tad iznāktu pavisam elegants risinājumas, ar divām vienāda tipa nekādi nesanāk.




> un galu galā no izejas trafa dabūju +/-30V AC.


 Nu nemēdz būt +/- 30V AC  :: 
Tātad tev ir 2 x 30V AC, tad pēc tilta un kondiķa tev būs +/- 42V DC, tas ir padaudz priekš LM.

----------


## Ar4

Zigi, neaizmirsti ka SMPS variantā nav kvadrātsakne no divi. Cik no trafa nāk, tik arī būs, jo 50Hz vietā ir ?30KHz?
Zinu ka ir arī anoda, man tgd ir MOSPEC F16C20C, anoda būtu MOSPEC F16C20A

----------


## Zalic

Cik šitai shēmai ir barošanas spriegums paredzēts varbūt kāds zin?

----------


## JDat

> Zigi, neaizmirsti ka SMPS variantā nav kvadrātsakne no divi. Cik no trafa nāk, tik arī būs, jo 50Hz vietā ir ?30KHz?


 Nu un ka 30 kHz? kvadrātsakne no divi nav atkarīga no frekvences. Kā mani mācīja. Uzzīmējam sinusoīdu uz pa'pīra, kur uz X ass ir laiks t un uz Y ass spriegums V. Jauda ir laukums. Pīķa vērtība ir viena lieta. Vidējā vērtība ir cita lieta. Attiecīgi vidējā sprieguma vērtība ir pīķa vērtība dalīts ar kvadrātsakne no divi. SMPS ārā dod taisnstūri. Tur nav ne kādas kvadrātsaknes no divi. Varbūt kaut ko neesmu sapratis pareizi vai nepaskaidroju kā vajag, bet... Stāsts iz dzīves. Pašiī mēģinājām ar datora UPS iekārtu. Paņem parastu trafa barošanas bloku ar kondiķi un diodēm 220=>12V rakstīts. Ieliekam sienas dakšā, nomēram ar voltmentru DC. Rāda 12 voltus. Palaižam mūsu baroklīti no UPS, tā lai UPSis ģenerē 220 voltus no aķīša. Nomēram baroklīša izejā DC. Rāda 17 voltus. Jāpiebilst ka mums ir LATRs ar kuru uzgriezām 220 voltus sienas dakšā lai ienākošais AC būtu tāds pats kā upša izejas AC. Vai tam visam praksē ir kāda nozīme? Varbūt ka tautai tas ir vienalga, bet esmu redzējis izblieztas aktīvās skandas un jaudas pastiprinātājus, kuri nobeidzās tieši tāpēc ka darbināja no upša.




> Cik šitai shēmai ir barošanas spriegums paredzēts varbūt kāds zin?


 Tas kas, datu lapā (datashet rakstīts), tas arī ir.

----------


## Zigis

> Zigi, neaizmirsti ka SMPS variantā nav kvadrātsakne no divi. Cik no trafa nāk, tik arī būs, jo 50Hz vietā ir ?30KHz?
> Zinu ka ir arī anoda, man tgd ir MOSPEC F16C20C, anoda būtu MOSPEC F16C20A


 Palaidu garām, ka SMPS, no tiem neko nejēdzu.
Bet tilts paliek tilts tāpat laikam.

----------


## osscar

Cik sapratu - pilsonis grib izjaukt PC barokli un tur esošos ātros tiltu pārus izmantot taisngriezim. Var tā darīt, tikai apskaties data sheet. Vēl ir barokļi kuros ir lauk traņi to247 korpusā. Varētu kādreiz joka pēc uzcept ampu tikai no barokļu detaļām  ::   Pats bieži izmantoju PC barokļu detaļas - termoizolācijas + plastmasas šaibas + radiatoriņi + vadi+ droseles spoļu tīšanai+termistori. Jo labāks baroklis - jo labākas detaļas un resnāki vadi, tāds man novērojums. Būs jāaizstaigā līdz savam adminam un jāpaņem vēl pārītis gļukaino barokļu  ::

----------


## moa

Un ko lai dara NEpilsonis? 
osscar, nemet tik borzo, bet tavs koments....tfutj
Es pat neiedziļinājos ko tur raksti:/

----------


## heinrx

[quote="moa"]Un ko lai dara NEpilsonis? 

lai izjauc   ПЦ (персональный компьютер) un tur būs  блок питания  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

tur jau ir tava problēma ka tu neiedziļinājies,un nevajag tik sāpīgi uztvert vārdu "pilsonis".  ::

----------


## Ar4

Ne tikai taisngriezi, bet visu barokli. To gan paspēju nocepināt, jo max jauda tikai 200W, un izmantoju ne tādu ferītu. Šodien dabuju 350w barokli. Ieslēdzu - darbojas. Nu ko, pārtinu trafu, sekundāro atstāju nekur nepievienotu, jo savādāk pārsprieguma aizsardzība man viņu atslēgtu. Slēdzu iekšā - nekā nav. Pie primārā vajag 320V DC @33KHz, un tas tik uz ļoti īsu brīdi ir. Laikam bez 12v un 5v viņu nevar ieslēgt nemaz?

----------


## Ar4

JDat, lai nu kā, pats nomēriju, no trafa 2x30v ac, pēc taisngrieža tik pat DC . Un netā ar par to bija rakstīts. Protams nestrīdēšos par atkarību no frekvences, kā nekā neko daudz nejēdzu

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, vārdam pilsonis nav nekāda negatīva pieskaņa. Ar4 - tu cik saparatu, tad gribi tomēr SMPS pārtaisīt ? tiešām nav saprotami.

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1836 - AndrisZ veikums.

----------


## moa

Aj neņem ļaunā, biju mazliet ieķīselējis vakar, tad jau visādi mošķi rādās :: 
Man gan personīgi nepatiktu ja mani par pilsoni sauktu šādā forumā, bet tas nu tā ::

----------


## Janis1279

> JDat, lai nu kā, pats nomēriju, no trafa 2x30v ac, pēc taisngrieža tik pat DC . Un netā ar par to bija rakstīts. Protams nestrīdēšos par atkarību no frekvences, kā nekā neko daudz nejēdzu


 Diode paliek diode un uz tās ir sprieguma kritums, šeit minētajām F16C20 pēc datu lapas uzrāda līdz 1,3V maks. pie 8 A slodzes, paskaties Fig1. Nez kādēļ tad diodi liek uz radiatora, ja ne, lai novadītu siltumu ?[attachment=0:3qk1deys]F16C20.pdf[/attachment:3qk1deys]

----------


## Ar4

Es tak viņu bez slodzes darbināju. Lai nu tā būtu.Mani interesē kā var apmānīt to mikroshēmu, lai viņa "domātu" ka ar 5v, 12V un 3.3V spriegumiem viss ir OK, jo savādāk nevaru palaist PSU

----------


## JDat

> JDat, lai nu kā, pats nomēriju, no trafa 2x30v ac, pēc taisngrieža tik pat DC . Un netā ar par to bija rakstīts. Protams nestrīdēšos par atkarību no frekvences, kā nekā neko daudz nejēdzu


 Frekvencei šajā gadījumā ir sekundāra nozīme. Primāra nozīme ir tas ka taisnstūris nav tas pats kas sinuss. Protams ar modificētu sinusoīdu ir labāk ne kā ar pliku taisnstūri, bet nu (kā saka pans kleksis) anīvei, man bija sprieguma atšķirība. Esmu redzējis nodegušas JBL EON15G-2 pīkstuja mikrens (LB3886). A tās mikrenes nodeg pārsprieguma dēļ. Taisnstūris dod par kvadrātsakne no 2 vairāk enerģiju (vai spriegumu) nekā sinusoīda.

----------


## Ar4

Nu tad jau manīs kā būs, nav jau grūti to trafu mazliet pārtīt. Ja jau ar 4 tinumiem ap serdi varēja 12V ar visu regulāciju dabūt. Ar 8iem man bija 30V

----------


## JDat

Skaties pats. Vienkārši gribēju brīdināt, ka var gadīties nepatīkami pārsteigumi ar taisnstūri vai tml uzpariktēm ja neņem vērā nianses.

----------


## Ar4

OK, man jau vairāk problēmu sagādā tā aizsardzība :/

----------


## JDat

Ka tieši no aizsardzības?

----------


## Ar4

Tas ka es esmu pārtinis sekundāro tinumu. Oriģināli bija 0, 5V un 12V tagad ir 2x30V. Cik saprotu no datašīta tad bez darbojoša 5V un 12V tinuma man nekas nebūs. Te reku ir datašīts. SG6105
Laikam jau divus izejas trafus nevar slēgt pie tā barokļa. Ķipa vienu lai nodrošinātu mikrenes darbību, un otru priekš manām vajadzībām. Tinumus arī nevaru vairs uztīt tik daudz, ja nu vienīgi kautkā atzarot no tiem 30V tinumiem. Tākā man multmetrs nokāvās  ::  nevarēšu izkalkulēt pretestības lielumu kuru varētu izmantot lai nodrošinātu tos 12V un 5V no 30V. 
Skaidrs ir tas ka nekāda superlabā skaņa no SMPS + chipamp nebūs, bet nu vismaz kautkas ko darīt pa brīvo laiku.

----------


## JDat

sarežģīti pastāstīji. vari grafiski pastāstīt? Sākumam nevajag pilnu shēmu. Pietiks ja daļu uzzīmēsi, kā blokus, bet jauno trafu un ko gribi dabūt uzzīmē precīzāk.


Edit: Varbūt ka tev ir jātaisa tēma transformatoros, ja projekts pietiekoši nopietns...

----------


## Ar4

Nav jau nekas nopietns, vnk nedraudzīga mikrene. Bija man viens pārtaisīts baroklis kuram viss rukāja bez pievienota sekundārā tinuma.
Pievienoju barokļa shēmu, šī gan nav 350W, bet viss pārējais gandrīz identiski, vismaz kontroles daļa ir.
Un bildē ir pārtītais trafs kurš jādabū pie dzīvības. Slēdzot iekšā barokli ir viens impulss kurš paspēj uzlādēt kondiķus. Tas [cik es sapratu] nodrošina mikroshēmas darbību, ja vien ieejas spriegumi ir normas robežās. Man to nevajag, jo diožu tilts ar kondiķiem man atrodas uz citas plates. Bet bez strāvas "verifikācijas" es nevaru ieslēgt barokli. Tāda tā problēma.[attachment=1:3sslj4wn]IW-P300A2.pdf[/attachment:3sslj4wn]

----------


## Ar4

īsāk sakot kā lai dabū 12V , 5V un laikam ka 3.3V ja man ir tikai 30V?

----------


## Janis1279

> īsāk sakot kā lai dabū 12V , 5V un laikam ka 3.3V ja man ir tikai 30V?


 Impulsnieks nav joka lieta, daudz sāls jānoēd, pie tam vēl skaņas trakta  barošanai ! Tātad papildus vēl jāfiltrē arī augstfrekvences harmonikas! Tavas brīvdienas var izrādīties par īsām.
Jaudīgā barošanas blokā ir jābūt atgriezeniskai saitei no tinuma ( tinumiem ) no kuriem tu ņem visu slodzi. Tev Taču vajag gan uzturēt nepieciešamo izejas spriegumu, gan nodrošināt paša bar. bloka aizsardzību! 
Uztaisi normālā modē un ķer kaifu.
http://www.tech-diy.com/LM4780_bridgedamp.htm

----------


## JDat

lai dabūtu +12 un +5 vienkārši uztin klāt vēl vienu sekundāro tinumu uz 12 V ar papildus izvadu uz 5 V. tas arī viss. Bet ja skatās globāli... Kāda vella pēc vajag SMPSU? Varbūt tev tas ir vienkārši, bet man tas ir pārāk sarežģīti. Es ne ko tādu negribētu būvēt. Uztaisītu ar diviem toroīdiem Vienu agatavu nopirktu +/-30V, otru nopirktu uz +5v un pietītu klāt lai dabūtu gan +5 gan +12. Kaut kā tā.

Un vispār kāda vella pēc tautai jābūvē pastiprinātāji, kas lielāki par 100 W uz kanālu. Tādos gadījumos jau jāpērk gatavi nevis jāizgudro divriteņi. Nopērc Crown XLS un priecājies. Jā nepatīk, tad nozīmē shēmu un uzlabo.

----------


## Ar4

1)Man uz trafa nav vietas papildus tinumiem. Varbūt notīšu nost vecos, un tinot pa jaunu pielodēšu tādus kā atzarojumus ar 5v un 12v
2)Man jau tad nevajadzētu 2 toroīdus, pietiktu ar vienu, bet toroidālie trafi ir diezgan dārgi, un es vēl mācos skolā [ne jau tagad, pa vasaru] un man nav stabilu ienākumu. Vsp te laukos grūti šanci atrast. Bet vecus barokļus vēl var izrakt.
3) Ne jau vairāk par 100W uz kanālu. Skaitas tak 2x60W tā mikrene.

Un vispār es diyaudio.com palasīju šo to, nav jau nemaz tik traki ar tiem SMPS.

----------


## JDat

Kudi trakāk ne kā ar parastiem trafiem. Nesaprotu kur ir fīča lietot SMPSU trafa vietā. Lētāk? Šaubos. Es savos gados vēl neesmu saņemies ne vienu SMPSU būvēt. Pietiek ar parastajiem trafiem. SMPSU tak ir nedrošāks, vieglāk pa nagiem norauties būvējot. Jāmāk strādāt ar lielām jaudām pie lielām frekvencēm. Ja jau vēl skolā mācies, tad nesapņo par SMPSU. It sevišķi ja pilnībā nezini kā organizēt barošanu sekundārajā. Dzīvība tomēr dārgāka ne kā ekonomija uz trafu.   ::

----------


## Ar4

> Nesaprotu kur ir fīča lietot SMPSU trafa vietā. Lētāk? Šaubos.


 Es taču netaisu to smps. Vnk nedaudz modificēju viņu. Piemēram iepriekšējais SMPS man izmaksāja 0.00Ls + darbs



> SMPSU tak ir nedrošāks, vieglāk pa nagiem norauties būvējot.


 Kā jau teicu, nebūvēju tak no nulles



> Ja jau vēl skolā mācies, tad nesapņo par SMPSU.


 Bet vienu barokli tak man agrāk izdevās pārtaisīt.



> It sevišķi ja pilnībā nezini kā organizēt barošanu sekundārajā.


 Man tās voltāžas vajag lai mikrene neieslēgtu aizsardzību. Vnk speciāli kompja baroklim viņa paredzēta. Būtu, piemēram TL494, tad jau bez problēmām

----------


## JDat

Tā pat ne ko nesapratu. Labāk paklusēšu. Varbūt kaut kas no šitā noder?
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1836

----------


## Ar4

Eh, kā jau vienmēr visu nesaprotami izklāstu.
Tātad. Pārtaisu datora barošanas bloku uz +/-30V. 
Pirmais solis bija izlodēt trafu. Tam kā parasti bija 4tinumi lai iegūtu regulētus 12V un arī tinumi priekš 5V. Ņēmu un pārtinu tā lai būtu 9 tinumi, viduspunkts, un atkal 9 tinumi. Ielodēju atpakaļ primārā tinuma kontaktus, bet sekundāro atstāju "karājoties gaisā", jo voltāža tak pārāk augsta. Nu tad slēdzu viņu iekšā (zaļais [PS ON] savienots ar GND), pie sekundārā pievienots voltmetrs. Tas reģistrē tikai īsu impulsu. Joka pēc pieliku sagatavotu taisngriezi ar kondiķiem, un ar šo impulsu pietikai lai uzlādētu 3720mkf.
Tad sāku meklēt kas par problēmu. Galvenā mikrene ir SG6105 analogs. Iečolēju SG6105 datašītu, un tur arī rakstīts Power Supply Supervisor + Regulator + PWM.
Mjā, iebūvēta aizsardzība pret pārāk augstu voltāžu, bet tas jau sīkums. Sliktāk ir tas ka arī pārāk zemas voltāžas gadījumā viņai ieslēdzas aizsardzība. Ja nebūs precīzi 12v, 5v un 3,3v, tad arī nekas nenotiks.

----------


## Ar4

Over-voltage protection for 3.3V, 5V and 12V
Under-voltage protection for 3.3V, 5V and 12V
Under-voltage protection for –12V and/or –5V

----------


## Zigis

A nevar pielikt divus trafus paralēli? 
Primārie paralēli. Viens oriģinālais - apmierina mikrenes vajadzības, otrs pārtītais - apmierina tavas vajadzības. Tas pirmais jau nekādu jaudu nenoņems, ja neslegsi neko klāt izejā
Tikai skaļi domāju, kā jau teicu, impulsnieki man tumša bilde.
Kaut gan var viņam arī nepatikt 2 reiz mazāka primārā pretestība, nezinu, experimentē :: 

Otrs variants - pielikt čupu ar regulātoriem (LM78XX) lai apmierinātu mikrenes vajadzības, bet tas prasa nelielus ieguldījumus, nesanāks gluži 0.00Ls + darbs.

----------


## JDat

Mikrene stāv primāraja daļā, vai ne? Dīvaini ja tā nebūtu. Sekundārā daļa no primārās ir galvaniski atdalīta, vai ne? Jautājums: kā mikrene, kas stāv primārajā daļā zina kāds ir spriegums sekundārajā daļā? Ja zini atbildi, tad atradīsi arī risinājumu "apmānīt" mikreni, lai sekundārajā būtu tavi volti un aizsardzība atslēgtos gan pie palielināta sprieguma, gan pie samazināta sprieguma. Tas viss teorijā, jo es kad praksē ne ar ko tādu neesmu saskāries. Un ne kad nesakāršos, jo ja man vajadzēs kaut ko tādu, piezvanīšu attiecīgam cilvēciņam un viņš man atrisinās.

Zigis, man nez kāpēc liekas ka tava ideja ir nedaudz garām.

----------


## Ar4

Zigi, es arī tādu ideju apsvēru, bet visdrīzāk kautkas nojuks, jo tas būtu kautkas līdzīgs divām tumbām paralēli pie viena kanāla.
JDat, apskaties to shēmu kuru pievienoju. Mikrenei ir vairākas kājas kurām jāpievada spriegums

----------


## Ar4

mēģināšu sekundārajam kautkādus atzarojumus taisīt

----------


## JDat

atrodi ķēdes kas atbild par atgriezeniskajām saitēm un pārregulē ar pretestību palīdzību tā lai mikrene domā ka viss ir OK. Ja lietosi 12 un 5 V stabilizatorus, tad 30 V mainīsies, bet stabilizatoru spriegums nemainīsies. Līdz ar to nebūs stabilizēti tie 30 volti. Ja aprēķini ir pareizi tad, lai iegūtu 12 voltus vajag 1 K un 2.5 K pretestības un 5 voltiem 1 K un 6 K pretestības uzlikt. Teorijā.

----------


## Ar4

JDat, pamēģināšu savu, lauķu modi, un ja neizdosies, tad mēģināšu pēc Tava ieteikuma. Katrā ziņā paldies par info

----------


## JDat

"Lauķu metode" nenodrošina stabilitāti, "mana metode" var radīt problēmas ar stabilitāti. Respektīvi pie 30 voltiem mikrene var ātrāk sajust ka spriegums ir ārpus normām un izslēgties. Pie tam vajag samērā precīzi pielasīt pretestības. Tomēr nesaskatoties uz to visu, uzlikt 4 pretestības ir vieglāk ne kā uzlikt divas LM, 4 keramiskos un 2 elektrolītiskos kondiķus. Arī lētāk laikam.  ::

----------


## Ar4

Tagad vispār neko nemēģināšu. Apnika man krāmēties šovakar. Redzēs kā būs rīt. Varbūt pasūtīšu jaunu ferītu, sarunāšu kādu citu barokli, ielikšu no šī labus 560mkf kondiķus, traņus un diodes, un mocīšu to. Palasīju netā ka ar šitiem barokļiem esot baigās galvassāpes.

----------


## Ar4

Izskatās ka man SMPS nevajadzēs    ::   Atradu garāžā vecu, lielu trafu kas bija izmantots arī punktmetināšanai. Tiesa gan paredzēts tai diezvai bija, jo spriegumi tādi: 0V, 5V, 115V un 127V.
Tikai kad tinu nost vecos tinumus netikās skaitīt visus, bet darīju tā - skaitīju no sākuma cik ir priekš 127V - 115V. Iznāca ka 19 tinumi ir 12V. Značit viens volts sastāv no 1,58(3) tinumiem?? Ātri notinu no 115V līdz 5V, neskaitot. Tad kontroles pēc tinu tos 5V nost un skaitīju un iznāca ka 9 tinumi ir 5V. Tātad viens volts sastāv no 1,8 tinumiem. Nu es neko vairs nesaprotu. Cik tad īsti ir? 1,58 vai 1,8? Un kā labāk tīt? Ar viduspunktu no šakuma un tad divus tinumus uzreiz, vai pa vienam? (Š tipa trafs)
EDIT: Nemaz nepamanju ka 5.5V    ::   tad jau iznāk apmēram 1,6 lai dabūtu 28V DC izmantošu (28/^2)*1,6=31,7 tinumi, centrs un atkal 31,7

----------


## Ar4

Uztinu, viss ir OK, 2x20V @x A  ::   tagad tik jāmēģina viņu pieklusināt. Serde viņam ar četrām "sešiniecēm" skrūvēm savilkta. Kad noliek uz cietas virsmas tad baigi dūc.

----------


## osscar

neliec uz cietas virsmas, vajag uz gumijas paplāksnītēm...

----------


## Ar4

> neliec uz cietas virsmas, vajag uz gumijas paplāksnītēm...


 Protams. Bet kā lai izskaidro to ka noliekot uz galda (ķipa cietas virsmas) un štepstelējot iekšā uz īsu brīdi baigi liels elektrības patēriņš, uz kontakts nedaudz dzirksteļo tajā brīdī, bet kad noliek uz datorkrēsla tad štepstelējot iekšā viss ok, tik tāds kluss klikškis.

----------


## habitbraker

Ieslēgšanas brīdī var būt liela strāva dēļ tā ka strāvai un spriegumam ir 90 gr. fāzu starpība. Ja pieslēdz brīdī, kad spriegums skerso 0, nepaspēj piesātināties serde un rodas kaut kas līdzīgs īsajam. Un dzirksteļo arī dēļ vijumu esamības - pašindukcija. Par to krēslu nezinu  ::

----------


## Ar4

tur jau tā lieta. Ja uz abām virsmām būtu vienādi tad saprotams. Vienkārši ziņkārība traucē  :: 
Atceros ka sīks būdams gribēju zināt kāda ir sajūta ka dabū ar elektrību pa nagiem  ::  Rēcīgākais bija tas ka nezināju kā to dabūt gatavu  ::  liku sērkociņus rozetē, bet nekas nenotika

----------


## habitbraker

Mierīgi ieslēdzas tikai uz datorkrēsla?  ::

----------


## osscar

pieslēgsi kondensatorus - vispār būs čau, jau iesaku padomāt par soft start.

----------


## Ar4

habitbraker: jā  :: 
osscar - ar termistoru pietiks?
vai http://sound.westhost.com/p39-fig1.gif

----------


## osscar

domājams ka jā  ::

----------


## Ar4

Pag, Ja man ir 12VDC relejs tad varu mēģināt kko sakombinēt.
Piemēram tie paši rezistori starp trafu un LINE., Bet rezistoriem paralēli tas relejs. Priekš delay būs liels kondiķis starp releju un 12v trafu. Kkā tā.
Kad kondiķis būs uzlādējies, tad relejs atslēgsies. Tam relejam kontakti patstāvīgi ciet, kad štroms ir - tad vaļā

----------


## habitbraker

Tu gribi trafu pieslēgt ar aizturi vai kautko pieslēgt PIE trafa ar aizturi?

----------


## Ar4

Trafu ar aizturi. Uztaisīju jau. Tiesa vēl rezistori jādabū, pagaidām spuldze ķēdē  :: 
Relejam mazs trafiņš papildus.

----------


## Kulaks

Iedomājos dāvanai uzbliezt ko līdzīgu šim, tik savādākā "iesaiņojumā". Skatos shēma pavisam vienkārša, tranis tik pastiprina kādu no audio kanāliem un gaismas barojas no ārējā avota. Jautājums sekojošs, vai šādu shēmu var bez problēmām slēgt klāt pie PC paralēli tumbām? Tas nevar ietekmēt skaņas kvalitāti tumbām, vai varbūt var rasties kādas citas blakusparādības? āa, un vai tranim nevajag nekādu papildrezistoru?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu bāzes ķēdē točna vajag rezistoru, savādāk, tas ir tā pat, kā ar diodi noīsināt pastūža izejas. Atkarībā no tā cik tev jaudīgs pastūzis. Piemēram es pie 5W liktu kādus 100K. Nu galvenais, lai ir daudz lielāka pretestība nekā tavām tumbām.

----------


## defs

Vēl papildus vari piekombinēt filtrus,lai strādā uz dažādām frekvencēm.Vajadzēs pretestības un kondensatori,bet ar nominaliem jāeksperimentē.

----------


## Kulaks

A kur tos kondensatoru filtru bāzt? Starp audio kanālu un masu,t.i., bāzi un emiteru?

----------


## Zalic

mans pirmais projekts ar TDA2030 strādā superīgi ^_^ līdz ar to kodināšanu un celiņu pārnešanu ar fotopapīru esmu apguvis, tāpēc vēl ko gribas klāt nelielajam pastiprinātājam. tāpēc jautājums vai ši shēma darbojas un kas īsti ir tas 50K domāts?

----------


## habitbraker

Tas laikam ir VU metrs ar opampiem komparatoriem. Tas pats tikai, viss vienā mikrenē ir LM3914. Ar 50K poci noregulē slieksni, jeb šajā gadījumā jūtību.

----------


## Zalic

man izskatās ka pocim tik 2 kontakti, tā ir vai ko neesmu pamanijis?

----------


## habitbraker



----------


## Zalic

paldies, ta ari likas  ::

----------


## Zalic

šādam barošanas blokam var dabūt bipolāro barošanu?

----------


## Ambed

manuprāt, jā, sasledzot vienas puses + ar otras puses - varesi iegūt 0(viduspunktu).

----------


## JDat

Var, ja abas barošanas nav iekšēji saistītas. Izlasi barokļa instrukciju.

----------


## Zalic

Nu ārēji var savienot - ar gnd vai + ar gand, ir tāda speciāla plāksnīte

----------


## JDat

tad var un tev būs divpolārais. Instrukcijā nav rakstīts? Iesaku lasīt instrukcijas.  ::

----------


## Ambed

Tas GND ar plāksnīti ir kaut kāds bloka zemējums, tas nedarbojas kā viduspunkts.

----------


## JDat

Iespējams. Es nezinu. Zinu ka jālasa instrukcija. Tā teikt: RTFM

----------


## Zalic

izlasīšu tiklīdz atradīšu, kur mans priekštecis viņu ieracis

----------


## habitbraker

Čau!
Pieliku PIC16F84A 4Mhz kristālu, no OSC1 un OSC2 33pF koņus uz masu, bet nekas nesanāk. Pieliekot pirktu kvarcam, programma tā pa pusei sāk izpildīties. Ar RC clocku viss iet. Sasprausts tas viss man ir uz prototipplates. Kautkādas parazītiskās kapacitātes jaucās ? Ko varētu darīt lietas labā?   ::  

PS izmēģināju 4 kvarcus un 2 PICus - nekā.

----------


## JDat

Nevarēji pie mikrokontrolieriem paprasīt?   ::  Kas tev tā par prototipu plati? Salodē ar normāliem un īsiem vadiņiem. Tā lai ir ar garantiju. Kvarcs nav beigts? Fuses laikam ka māki pareizi uzlikt. Man bija kaut kas līdzīgs. Stulba kļūda, neatceros kā tiku galā, Bet zinu ka pats biju vainīgs.

----------


## habitbraker

Ta nav sakars fiksam jautājumam jaunu teemu cept.
Nu prototipu plate tā kurā var iespraust un izspraust komponentus  ::  Neticu, ka nezini 
Paga, es ar uC tik tikko sāku experimentēt - ko domāji ar Fuses? Man asociējas ar drošinātājiem.

Arkārtoju - izmēģināju 4 kvarcus un 2 PICus - nekā

----------


## JDat

Laikam tad nezini kas ir puses. Varētu jau nobļauties par RTFM, bet... 
ieraksti tādu ridiņu kodā sākumā (aiz device un aiz inculde direktīvas): 

```
__CONFIG _HS_OSC & _WDT_OFF & _CP_OFF & _PWRTE_ON
```

 HS_OSC nosaka ka pie MCU pieslēgts ātrais (4MHz+ kvarcs).

Pārējo izpīpē pēc help un pēc datasheet.

----------


## habitbraker

AAA nu paldies  ::  Ak tātad kodā vajag norādīt. Pamēģināšu tūlīt

----------


## JDat

Tev nebija paraugs LED mirkšķināšanai iekš MPLAB? Izproti ko dara pārējie FUSES. Dzīvē noderēs (varbūt).

----------


## habitbraker

Atradu MPLABā ka var pie configure nokonfigurēt to oscilatoru, tā ka viss strādā. Paldies.
Vēl jautājums par for ciklu - gadījumā, lai no bloka beigām aizietu atkal uz sākumu,neizpildās vairāk instrukciju nekā pārejot starp bloka izteiksmēm?


```
    for(;;)  
    {
    
RB0=1;
          DelayMs(1000);
RB0=0;
         DelayMs(1000);

    }
```

 Vienkārši man tas LEDs nevienmērīgi mirkšķinās.

----------


## JDat

Wow. Pirmo reizi rādu fragmentu redzu. Tu raksti ar C? Vai arī vienkārši es nezinu ka var arī tādā vaidā rakstīt. 



```

Init:
;blablabla inicializējam

Mainloop:
RB0=1;
Call delay
RB0=0
Call delay
jmp main
```

 Nav īsti pareizi, bet kaut kas līdzīgs asm kodam. Pielabo lai ir sintakse pareiza. Ideju uztvēri? NAv laika meklēt datorā kā ir pareizi.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jā, C 
Cik saprotu tā ideja tavā ASM kodā ir tieši tāda pati kā manā. Tikai nesaprotu, kapēc man tās aiztures nav vienmērīgas. ON laiks ir ilgāks nekā OFF.

EDIT: Interesanti kad apmaina vietām :


```
    for(;;)  
    {
RB0=0;
          DelayMs(1000);
RB0=1;
         DelayMs(1000);
```

 Atkal OFF laiks ir ilgāks

----------


## JDat

Ne kad neesmu mēģinājis ar C programmēt kotrolierus (Bet reizēm prasās). HVZ ko tur C kods sadara. Pamēģini ar ASM uztaisīt. Kādu komandu ieliksi, tādu arī izpildīs. Cīnies, mācies pēti, eksperimentē. Un priecīgu programmēšanu (tobiš līgošanu).  ::

----------


## habitbraker

::   Paldies, paldies!  Bet nu tik interesanta man tā līgošana laikam nebūs šogad   ::

----------


## JDat

Interesanti būtu ja nosēdētu abas dienas un nakti pie datora un pie PICa. Iedomājies, ne viens netraucētu.  ::  Neskatoties, ka esmu Jānis, rīt visu dienu ieraksts baznīcā, un 24. jūn 4:00 braucu atpakaļ uz Rīgu. Ne maz nesūdzos. Tas ir labāk ne kā sadzerties.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Iesaku pāriet uz C. Nenožēlosi.

----------


## Janis1279

> {
> RB0=0;
>           DelayMs(1000);
> RB0=1;
>          DelayMs(1000);
>  [/code]
> 
> Atkal OFF laiks ir ilgāks


 Iespējams kļūdos.
Vai šeit :
http://www.gooligum.com.au/tutorials/ba ... se_C_1.pdf
14 lpp. nevarētu būt pareizs
 DelayMs(); 
pielietojums

----------


## Zalic

divkanālu pastiprinātājs uz katra kanāla 100W teorētiski protams, praktiski mazāk, tad trafs ir vajadzīgs tāds kurš iztur 200W?



to Earth varu netaisīt, jo man zeme dzīvoklī tapat nava, bet kāpēc nepieciešams tas C4??? un kādu funkciju īsti pilda C1 un C2?

----------


## guguce

C4 nedaudz nogludina maiņstrāvas formu, bet  
C1 un C2 gludina + un - līdzstrāvas. 
Tas zemējums gan stipri jocīgs: vēl tik tranzistora trūkst   ::

----------


## Zalic

a x2 pi c4 ir kas speciāls? tātad c1 un c2 ir kā filtri?

----------


## habitbraker

Nekas speciāls - ka tik konis iztur to spriegumu, kur viņš ir pievienots.
Pēc diozu tilta ir pulsejoša DC :

un lielie koņi dod dod strāvu starp sim pulsācijām. Jo slodze ir zemomīgāka (skaļruņa piemēram), jo ātrāk koņi izlādējas, tāpēc vajag lielāki kondensatri, lai nekristu spriegums. Uzskati tos C1 un C2 kā strāvas rezervuārus.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> C4 nedaudz nogludina maiņstrāvas formu


 Tas kondiķis neko negludina, tik nošuntē augstāku frekvenču sūdus, kas tur uzsēdušies, vai var uzsēsties. Ideālā variantā uz tilta jānokļūst tikai 50 Hz abiem pusperiodiem, bet ne pūkām un adatām no visādiem inducētiem traucējumiem. Šim nolūkam arī aiz tilta lielās kapacitātes jāšuntē ar kādu pusmikrofaradu keramiska kondensatora izskatā.

----------


## guguce

Un tā nav sinusa formas nogludināšana?

----------


## moa

Kautkas līdzīgs divpolārai barošanai ar peldošu nullpunktu.
Nepateikšu  vairs žurnāla nummuru, 1991 gada krievu Radio man liekas, kur bija audiopastiprinātāja shēma ar tādu barokļa risinājumu, tikai tur zemei laikam tāda filtra nebija.
Diodes silīcija pusvadītāju pretēji slēgtas pieļauj 0.7-0.9 volti, augstās frekvences iespējams nodetektē un tāpēc tur tas kondensātors vēl paralēli.
Lai gan ar tik primitīvu filtru galā šaubos vai kas labs var sanākt, 10000miki jau nenogludinās tik tīru.

----------


## JDat

Tās diodes un kondensators ir šasijas zemes un ieejas audio signāla zemes atsaistīšanai. Normāla parādība pro audio lietās.

----------


## Vikings

Tik nav skaidrs kamdēļ rezistors ir 5W. Ja jau viņš ir paralēli diodēm uz kurām kritums ir max 1V tur sanāk jauda 0,1W.

----------


## heinrx

Ja jau tēmas nosaukums ir iesācējs tad ceru ka rakstu pareizajā topikā  ::  
Tinot trafu uzdūros kādai problēmai-man top tors ar pakāpju regulāciju primārajā tinumā.Tā kā diži daudz nevaru hobijiem atlicināt izlēmu ietaupīt uz vadu rēķina-2mm vada vietā tīt 3 dzīslas 0.80 vadu paralēli(narkomāniska doma,nevienam neiesaku atkārtot   ::  ),bet mans kolēģis elektriķis saka ka tā drīkst tīt tikai tādā gadījumā ja dzīslas nekur tinumā nesavienojas,tagad nu es nezinu ko pasākt,riskēt un laist regulēšanas izvadus kā biju prānojis,vai arī tīt visu primāro līdz galam un regulēt ar tiristoriem?Ko jūs ieteiktu?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Taisi izvadus droši. Nekas slikts no tā nebūs.

----------


## bbarda

> Taisi izvadus droši. Nekas slikts no tā nebūs.


 Piekrītu AndraZ rakstītajam,man mazajam pusautomātam trīs pakāpes ar tādiem tinumiem strādā.

----------


## moa

Kolēģis elektriķis nemelo.
Taču riska tikpat kā nav, jo laka parasti ir normālas kvalitātes un situācijas, kad kāds no galiem nonāks atsevišķi no pārējiem un vēl pa vidu būs starp tiem trim īsais, vēl mazāk ticams.

----------


## paravoziks

Ielieciet bildes ar bojātiem celiņiem uz plates.

----------


## JDat

> Ielieciet bildes ar bojātiem celiņiem uz plates.


 Priekš kam tev? Nu labi priecājies: http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...p=54228#p54205

----------


## Zalic

Liekot divas šādas shēmas uz vienas plates un taisot kopēju barošanu, no vienas pieslēgvietas toc C1 un C2 var izmantot kopīgus vai tomēr katram vajag savus?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Iz pieredzes ar šiem čipiem - labāk taisi katram atsevišķu plati. Attiecīgos kondensatorus jāpalielina vismaz par kārtu. Arī 1000 µF tiešā čipa tuvumā par ļaunu nenāks. Ja čipu neizolē no radiatora (kas labāk siltuma pārneses ziņā), labāk arī radiatoru katram savu (tie, savukārt, no korpusa izolējami). Abus var barot no kopīga barokļa (ar kapacitātēm vismaz 10000 µF plecā). Katram savi drošinātāji vēlami un barošanas vadi zvaigznē (ne cilpā no viena uz otru!). Kad kaut viens čips nosprāgs ("Argus" iegādātā krutka kurā katrā brīdī var nosprāgt!), pats sapratīsi.

----------


## Zalic

tātad c1 un c2 22uF vietā 22000uF, bet  kur tas 1000uF tieši jāgrūž?

----------


## marizo

C1 un C2 liku 220uF.
Tos arī Tev iesaka likt kaut 1000uF - vienkārši tie būs stipri lielāki pēc izmēriem.

10000uF jāliek barošanas blokā katrā plecā pēc diožu tilta. Uz 2 kanāliem vairāk gan nav īpašas jēgas likt, tikai ilgāk skanēs pēc barošanas izslēgšanas. 

Bija man variants, kad saliku kopā 2 tādas platītes, saskārās zemes, bet barošanu tāpat vilku katrai platei atsevišķi.

----------


## Zalic

barošanas realizācija šāda ir domāta? Vai arī tie kondensātori ir jāslēdz tip "paralleli" viens otram

----------


## marizo

Var tāda būt.
Šie 10000uF sanāk paralēli tiem 220uF, kas atradīsies uz mikroshēmas platītes.

----------


## paravoziks

> Ielieciet bildes ar bojātiem celiņiem uz plates.
> 
> 
>  Priekš kam tev? Nu labi priecājies: http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...p=54228#p54205


 Paldies! Vienam informatīvam rakstiņam. 
Kādu diodi var likt KC482A vietā ? Zinu pats ka, kapēcīši kas uzdot muļķīgus jautājumus viesiem riebjas, bet neesat skarbi.
P.s. No kuras klases sāk mācīt fiziku ?

----------


## next

Kaukaadu FAQ vaidzeetu forumaa ietaisiit un pirmaa rindaa ierakstiit ka nevar piemekleet detaljaam aizvietotaajus ja nav zinaams kaadaa sheemaa tas vajadziigs.

----------


## paravoziks

> Kaukaadu FAQ vaidzeetu forumaa ietaisiit un pirmaa rindaa ierakstiit ka nevar piemekleet detaljaam aizvietotaajus ja nav zinaams kaadaa sheemaa tas vajadziigs.


  Priekš majaka 232 barošanas bloka Д2-26-2

----------


## paravoziks

Pārbaudot diodes tās jālodē ārā ? Pārbaudot 3 diodes 2 laida tikai viena virziena 3. abos izlodējot ārā joka pēc izdomāju notestēt viss kā nākas laiž tikai uz vienu pusi.Varbūt tāpēc ka tika uzsildīta lodēšanas procesa laika ?

----------


## JDat

Ir gadījumi, kad shēmā ielodētas detaļas nav iespējams pārbaudīt.

----------


## Janis1279

> Kādu diodi var likt KC482A vietā ? Zinu pats ka, kapēcīši kas uzdot muļķīgus jautājumus viesiem riebjas, bet neesat skarbi.


 KC482A ir stabilitrons, pēc datu lapas 8,3v stabilizācijas spriegumam .Ja šis nemērās, kā diode vienā virzienā, iespējams ir tomēr "darbspējigs " ( Divu anodu laikam saucās) http://newurl.chat.ru/stabiler.htm
Vari pārbaudīt pamērot stabilizēto spriegumu uz tā.



> Pārbaudot diodes tās jālodē ārā ? Pārbaudot 3 diodes 2 laida tikai viena virziena 3. abos izlodējot ārā joka pēc izdomāju notestēt viss kā nākas laiž tikai uz vienu pusi.Varbūt tāpēc ka tika uzsildīta lodēšanas procesa laika ?


 Trešā diode gan jau būs bijusi izsista iepriekš. Diodes drīzāk ir iespējams sabojāt mehāniski, kā pārkarsēt lodējot.

----------


## Zalic

kādu RRR pastūzi labāk pirkt? U - 101 vai U - 7111? Vai abi var pavilkt 2 s90 tumbas?

----------


## ROBERTTT

> kādu RRR pastūzi labāk pirkt? U - 101 vai U - 7111? Vai abi var pavilkt 2 s90 tumbas?


 S-90 skandas "pavilks" arī 5W pastiprinātājs! u101 un u7111 pastiprinātāji ir priekš S-30, S-50B skandām domāti. Deviņdesmitniecēm vajag kautko jaudīgāku (vismaz 50W nominālās jaudas uz kanālu).

----------


## Zalic

hmm, ar kautkas no RRR priekš s90? U - 101 s50 labi ies?

----------


## ROBERTTT

No RRR priekš S-90 vienīgi UKU-020, bet nekas kruts tas pastiprinātājs nav un noteikti būs roka jāpieliek (jāmaina elektrolīti, potenciometri u.c.).

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> kādu RRR pastūzi labāk pirkt?


 Kāpēc noteikti jānopērk sev nelaime RRR izpildījumā? Mavrikina arī esot nopirkusi krievu televizoru. Ņikitična ieraudzījusi šai vēl prezervatīvu maisu pār plecu un dikti brīnījusies. - "Kogda teļevizor pokupala, v magaziņe tak i skazaļi - nu i najebjošsja ti s ņim!"
Vai nav uz pasaules gana normālu pastiprinātāju par pieņemamām naudiņām?

----------


## Zalic

vai pa sliktu nāks RRR u - 101, ja pie vienas izejas bsu s30, bet pie otras s30 un s50?

----------


## JDat

pārdzīvos, bet nafig tāda kakaafonija jātaisa?

----------


## Zalic

nav jātaisa, tikai interesei, tad arī pei katra kanāla mierīgi varu likt s30+s50?

----------


## JDat

vienkārši runājot vari, sarežģīti runājot nevari. Par sarežģīto variantu kaut kad padiskutēšu ar speciālistiem attiecībā par komplekso pretestību daudzjoslu skandu sistēmās, jo uz skandas uzrakstītie omi ne vienmēr atbilst patiesībai.  :: 

Ja y-101 min slodze ir 4 omi uz kanālu, un tev katra skanda ir 8 omi, tad neiedziļinoties niansēs var slēgt klāt, it sevišķi ja pastiprinātājam ir aizsardzība pret īssavienojumu izejā. Nezinu vai y-101 ir aizsardzība pret īssavienojumu.

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! lai barptu 2 TDA2030 pie tiek ar šādu transformātoru? http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 71ca7a585f

pēc jaudas jau itkā pietiek, darbā arī slēdzu klāt pie laboratorijas barošanas bloka un uz 24V viss strādā. vai varbūt tomēr ko nepareizi daru?

----------


## janys

> Sveiki! lai barptu 2 TDA2030 pie tiek ar šādu transformātoru? http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 71ca7a585f
> 
> pēc jaudas jau itkā pietiek, darbā arī slēdzu klāt pie laboratorijas barošanas bloka un uz 24V viss strādā. vai varbūt tomēr ko nepareizi daru?


 Cena nepatīk par tādu naudu var nopirkt lietotu pastiprinātāju 24volti 0.8 ampēri un 50 watti transformātors. Transformātorus var atrast izņemt no kāda krievu aparatā. Baigais čakars paštaisīt pastiprinātāju pietiek ar parastu automagnetolu. Automašīnu servisi pilni ar tām magnetolām.

----------


## Zalic

nu ja ja, bet nu man jau ir gatavs viss sataisīts, jāliek tik iekšā kādā kastē un tāpēc to trafu vajg, piekrītu diezgan padārgs, domāju ka man vien čālīts uztaisīs pa lēto, bet nu ar šādiem parametriem pilnīgi pietiek?

----------


## marizo

Zalic, ja pareizi saprotu, tad Tev mikroshēma pieslēgta pie vienpolāras barošanas.
Vai nav vienkāršāk lietot divpolāru? +-15V un nevajadzētu izejā uz skaļruni kondensatoru. OK, ja jau uztaisīts..
Par trafu - baigi dārgs. Un, manuprāt, tik lielu jaudu nevajag nemaz. Bija vienas datortumbiņas ar TDA2030 - tur tas trafs uz kādiem 10..15W pēc skata. Biški lielāku par to vajag, jo tas samērā karsts kļuva darbojoties.
Ņem šito trafu (aprakstā nav pareizi norādīti A - jābūt 2x12V 2X2,5A). Ietaupīsi 10 sant, iegūsi +10W un iespēju lietot gan par vienpolāru, gan par divpolāro barošanu.
Vai skaties uz netoroīdiem, nav jau tik traki.  ::

----------


## Zalic

nu jā, man ir vienoplārai barošanai. es jau vietējā kantorī arī varu sarunāt pa kādi 5 ls vienpolāro, tik nav īsti skaidrs uz cik viņu vjag, 24V vai vairāk vai mazāk?

----------


## defs

Ja Tu lieto TDA 2030,tad tādai bija 36V maksimalais spriegums /ja divpolārā,tad -18 un +18V/.Ja taisi vienpolāro un gribi dabūt max jaudu,tad 36/1,4=25V. Tas nozīme,ka Tev pietiek trafam ar ~24V.Un vajag,lai ir kāds 25W-tad zini,ka turēs krunku.

p.s. trafu vari varbūt kaut kur dabūt lietotu no kāda aparāta.Dažreiz atliek pārtīt tikai sekundāro tinumu.

----------


## Zigis

> .Un vajag,lai ir kāds 25W-tad zini,ka turēs krunku.


 Nu tā švaki būs. Pieņemot ka tas ir stereo pastiprinātājs ar divām mikrenēm, izejas jauda 2 x 14W.
Barosanas trafu jāņem 2-3 reizes lielāku, ja grib pilnvērtīgu, kvalitatīvu max. jaudu. Dotajā gadījumā stereo variantam 60W-90W robežās. Tas otrais no Argusa ir puslīdz normāls.

----------


## defs

> .Un vajag,lai ir kāds 25W-tad zini,ka turēs krunku.
> 
> 
>  Nu tā švaki būs. Pieņemot ka tas ir stereo pastiprinātājs ar divām mikrenēm, izejas jauda 2 x 14W.
> Barosanas trafu jāņem 2-3 reizes lielāku, ja grib pilnvērtīgu, kvalitatīvu max. jaudu. Dotajā gadījumā stereo variantam 60W-90W robežās. Tas otrais no Argusa ir puslīdz normāls.


  Sorry,ja stereo,tad krunku reizinām ar 2. Paldies,Zigi!

----------


## Kulakovs

Interesētu cik lielu radiatoru vajadzētu priekš LM338T (TO220), kurš darbosies līdz 30V un līdz 4A.
EDIT: Ja kaut ko stipri nejaucu, tad šis regulātors laikam neizdala tik daudz siltuma cik fiksētie (LM78XX)?

----------


## marizo

LM338 nav TO3 korpusā?
TO220 korpusam 4A cauri nedabūsi.
Izdatītais siltuma daudzums ir (ieejas spriegums-izejas spriegums)x cauri plūstošā strāva.
Pie maza izejas sprieguma un max strāvas izdalās vislielākais siltums.

----------


## Kulakovs

To3 dargs maita. labi, bet tad cik lielu radiatoru prieks ta pasa to3

----------


## Mosfet

Jāzina U ieejas max, Uizejas min ,I slodzes max un apkārtējās vides max temperatūru. Zināšanai T03 korpusam nav nekādu priekšrocību paŗ T220 korpusu.

----------


## Kulakovs

Es takšu teicu, spriegums 3-30V strāva līdz 3.5A (ikdienā zem ampēra), istabas temperatūra.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

TO-3 gadījumā siltuma pārejas pretestība "korpuss-dzesētājs" ir mazāka. Pretestība "kristāls-korpuss" arī varētu būt nieku mazāka. Pretestība "dzesētājs-vide" atkarīga no ārējiem faktoriem. Visas tās ir virknē slēgtas. Ja pieņem, ka pēdējās ir abos gadījumos vienādas, kristālu TO-3 korpusā tomēr nodzesēt vieglāk.

----------


## Mosfet

Prasīju ieejas sprieguma maksimumu  un telpas maksimālo temperatūru jo tie visi ir nepieciešami lai veiktu kaut cik pieņemamus aprēķinus . Vienīgi tik plašā izejas spriegum diapazonā nodrošināt 3,5 A nebūs ilgstoši iespējams, ja ieejas spriegums paliks fiksēts un LM338 darbosies kā lineārs regulators.

Par korpusu pārejas pretestībām pilnīgi piekrītu, bet cena ir neadekvāta ieguvumam. Interesanti ir tas ka 338 un 317 atšķiras T03 korpusu pārejas pretstības, jo uz aci nepeteiksi  ::

----------


## defs

Ja baigais sprieguma kritums uz LM,tad var virknē ieejas pusē slēgt iekšā balasta rezistoru. Lai uz mikrenes paliek kādi 3V,bet pārējie volti uz dotās pretestības. Un tad arī vajadzēs mazāku radiatoru priekš LM.

----------


## osscar

http://sound.westhost.com/heatsinks.htm

labs raksts, par korpusiem, pastām, izolācijām !

----------


## Kulakovs

Mosfet, kā jau teicu tie 3+ ampēri būs tikai reti ekstremāli gadījumi. Bet ar labu dzesi kāpēc nebūtu iespējams ilgstoši noturēt.? Datašītā rakstīts, ka tur līdz 4A, savukārt lasīju, ka ar ļoti labu dzesi tie var turēt pat līdz 8A (bet tas jau laikam atkarīgs no spriegumua).
 Defs, bet tas jau samazinātu sprieguma regulēšanas diapazonu.

Labi, nedaudz pārdomāju shēmu. Pēc maniem aprēķiniem pie lielākās slodzes regulātoram vajadzētu izdalīt 25-40W siltumu, ar šitādu radiatoru pietiktu?

----------


## habitbraker

Tiem regulatoriem ir iekšējais strāvas limits. Ja rakstīts, ka max 3A tad arī vairāk nedabūsi.

Un ja tiešām tāda jauda izdalītos, tad tad radiators būs par mazu.

----------


## Ar4

Ja pareizi atceros LM338 max strāva bija 5A īslaicīgi līdz 7+A, atkarīgs no ieejas-izejas sprieguma. Ar diviem sekundārajiem var izmantot slēdzot pie abiem pozitīvajiem pleciem un tad savieno - ar vienu regulēto + un iegūst piemēram +-28v. Var arī pielikt duālo poci. Tādai strāvai nav ekvivalenta negatīvā regulatora.

----------


## Zalic

sveiki! VEF 260 2 radio aparātam ir iespēja iedabūt iekšā kautkādu FM bloku vai ko tādu???

----------


## heinrx

iesakiet vienkāršāko risinājumu kā  vadīt 3 identiskas shēmas ar vienu poci? 3x poci es veikalos neatradu  ::

----------


## Janis1279

> iesakiet vienkāršāko risinājumu kā  vadīt 3 identiskas shēmas ar vienu poci? 3x poci es veikalos neatradu


 Ja sanāk iet gar Ormiksa veikaliņu.
Esmu tur vitrīnā redzējis 4 x 100K poci ( regulēšanas līknei gan nepievērsu uzmanību) t.i. 4 uz vienas ass.
Mājas lapā tieši tādu neieraudzīju, bet šis : 
16680     R1260G-100K-M-30   par cenu - 1,5 Ls tomēr varētu būt tas īstais.

----------


## heinrx

Tnx par ifu,kādu no paziņām būs jāaizsūta lai apskatās.  ::

----------


## Vads

Jautājums: Vai akustiskās sistēmas *35AC-1* augsto frekvenču skaļrunim arī ir 4 Omu pretestība? Un ja tas ir bojats, ar kādu ekvivalentu to var aizvietot? (runājot par pretestību un jaudu!)

----------


## osscar

ja nemaldos tas pīkstulis ir ar 15 omu pretestību...

----------


## habitbraker

Vai tas ir normāli, ka oscilim pēc ilgākas darbošanās stars paliek blavāks? Jāpieregulē spilgtums. Pēc pusstundas pauzes atkal pa vecam.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nav normāli   ::  ! Ja rīks ir vecs, var sākties tādi brīnumi; viss ar laiku novadējas. Kamēr tas īpaši netraucē, var neuztraukties. Problēmas būs, ja nevarēs nofokusēt staru un blāvs būs, kad "intensity" pocis līdz galam uz max. Tad gan jāplēš vaļā; meklē shēmu laikus.

----------


## habitbraker

Skaidrs  ::  Ar fokusu viss kartībā pagaidām. Nu jācer, ka neaizies līdz vaļā plēšanai.
Laikam kautkas sasilst pārāk.

----------


## raymotive

Kā automašīnu logu pacēlājs 'jūt', ka logam ceļoties augšā ir kāds šķērslis (roka, slēpe) un aptur to motoriņu, plus vēl pagriež mazliet uz otru pusi?

----------


## heinrx

nav kādam aizķērusies kāda pusautomāta stieples padeves regulēšanas shēma?bet vēlams pārbaudīta un pavisam super ja būtu arī montāžas plates zīmējums.Kā arī izraku šādu http://content21-foto.inbox.lv/albums13 ... .sized.gif 
paredzēta pusautomātam,jautājums-vai strādās arī vienkārša metināšanas taisngrieža vadībai,kā jums liekas?

----------


## defs

> sveiki! VEF 260 2 radio aparātam ir iespēja iedabūt iekšā kautkādu FM bloku vai ko tādu???


 
http://electrik.org/index.php?module=St ... kv-kon.htm  te vienkārša shema un apraksts,tikai krieviski.Bet uztaisāms.Cik labs -nezinu.

----------


## JDat

A šitas tev nepatīk? http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...5deaad9246c39b Vēl var latgalītē pameklēt. Kādreiz tur bija lētāks, bet bez pastiprinātāja. Pastiprinātāju tev tā pat nevajag. Vai tad pa skype neizrunājām šo jautājumu?

----------


## Zalic

paldies par shēmām

JDat es jau te pirms mēneša uzdevu šādu jautājumi, tik tagad kāds atbildēja  ::

----------


## marizo

Iedomājos, ka iesācējam var noderēt šāda info:
veikalos JYSK uz akciju par 2,99 ir nopērkams "putekļusūcējs" (gaisa pumpis piepūšamajiem matračiem) ar iebūvētu slēgto svina akumulatoru 12V/1,3Ah, mazu trafu lādēšanai, slēdzīti, auto piepīpētāja spraudni, motoriņu.
Var piekombinēt klāt kādu lampiņu, LEDus utt.
Eksperimentiem kā reiz! Aķis gan ražots 2008 gadā, tur labi. Bet nu par tādu cenu, manuprāt, normāls verķis ar ko paspēlēties.  ::

----------


## Vads

Cik sakarīgs ir *Radiotehnikas U-101* pastiprinātāja transformātors? Kāda tam ir jauda voltāža, un vai to pārtinot var iegūt ko daudz maz lietojamu?   ::

----------


## Zalic

http://radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rtu101.htm skaties hēmā cik nāk ārā, laikam serde uz 60-70W ja nekļūdos

----------


## marizo

Tas transformators jau ir daudzmaz lietojams arī bez pārtīšanas. 
Palasi instrukcijas tepat forumā, izmet gala pakāpes (ja tās nodegušas), nomaini elektrolītiskos kondensatorus filtrā (vai uztaisi jaunu filtra plati), ieliec TDA7294/LM3886.

----------


## Vads

Iespējams ka varu dabūt ejošu to pastūzi, bet gala pakāpēm ielikt ko sakarīgāku par TDA, jo viens čipamps jau stāv blakus - gribas ko kvalitatīvāku  ::

----------


## Ar4

žēl ka JYSKa nav Kuldīgā

----------


## Zalic

ir barošanas avots 0 līdz 30V. vai ir kautkāda iespēja dabūt +/-, uztaisot kautkā makslīgo zemi vai kātā???

----------


## Ar4

http://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5044

Dazhas sheemas

----------


## Zigis

> ir barošanas avots 0 līdz 30V. vai ir kautkāda iespēja dabūt +/-, uztaisot kautkā makslīgo zemi vai kātā???


 Var, bet nelielām jaudām. Var nobarot, bez problēmām, priekšpastiprinātaju vai austiņu stiprekli.
Tumbām nederēs.

Labā ziņa - jebkuru čipampu var viegli pārtaisīt uz vienpolāru barošanu, pārvietojot vienu el.kondensātoru no barošanas uz izeju un pievienojot 2 rezistorus ieejā. 
Pretēji plaši izplatītajam mītam, kvalitāte īpaši necietīs, drošība uzlabosies stipri.

----------


## Zigis

> Iespējams ka varu dabūt ejošu to pastūzi, bet gala pakāpēm ielikt ko sakarīgāku par TDA, jo viens čipamps jau stāv blakus - gribas ko kvalitatīvāku


 Tad taisi uz LM, turklāt kvalitatīvi :: 
Ir daži noteikumi, kuri daudziem liekas mazsvarīgi, bet poļu plašu taisītāji vispār nav dzirdējuši. 
Skan arī tapat, bet liela daļa no LM lielā potenciāla izniekota.

----------


## Zalic

partaisīt neko nevaru diemžēl un jauda labi ja 1W būs  :: 

vai ši shēma no augstāk minētās adreses derēs?

http://elfa.lv/forum/download/file.php?id=2291

----------


## moa

Nu var, bet kā jau te minēja, nelielām jaudām. Kondensātorus gan tad liec pamatīgi lielākus, cik ir iespējams.

----------


## Zigis

Nu līdz vatam derēs. 
Tas ir audio, vai kaut kas cits?

----------


## Zalic

nobarot vajg ekspermenta platiti ar tranzistoru vai OP kam ieeja padod signalu no generatora un izeja liek osciloskopu. tādām lietām taču vajadzētu pietikt?

skaidrs ka kondesātori jāņem 50V bet kapacitāte? 2200uF vai vēl lielāku? rezistoru jauda vienalga vai pēc iespējas jaudīgākus?

----------


## Vads

Pašreizējais projekts ir vienas tumbiņas 35 AC-1 atjaunošana!
Sākumā tā bija ļoti sabeigta - gan vizuālais (vietām noplīsuši koka imitācijas uzlīmējumi) gan tehniski - nestrādāja neviens skaļrunis, bet pie vainas bija ieprieksējais meisters jo visi bija brutāli savīti bez lodēšanas.....
Pārbaudiju filtru - it ka viss strādā!  :: 

Vienīgi lielajam skaļrunim visi vadi bija norauti, tos salodēju cik vien sakarīgi spēdams  ::  Tie īsie lokano vadu gali ir pietiekami aŗī pie lieliem basiem - nekas netiek plēsts kad skaļrunis vibrē  :: 


Vienīgi jāspriež ka šis skaļrunis nav oriģināls, jo virspuse papīram nav mateta un aizmugurē ir lielāks magnēts - laikam tas ir no S90F vai S90D !!!!  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Un kur problēma? Svarīgāko tā arī neminēji - "neoriģinālā" wūfera impedance? Ja neatšķiras no "oriģinālā", būs O.K. Tik safāzē pareizi - katru skaļruni par sevi un, lai stereopāris būtu vienāds. Citādi dabūsi brīnīties.

----------


## Vads

Vienīgā problēma ir pīkstulis - tas vispar nav, un ir doma likt kadu jaunu vietā!!!
Vienīgi kādu? Zinu ka oriģinālais ir ar 16 Om pretestību bet veikalā skatijos ir tikai ar 4 un 8 Om pretestību, vai ieliekto mazākas pretestības pīkstuli netiks katastrofāli izmainīta kopējā tumbas pretestība vai tas neskanēs nesakarīgi par skaļu vai gluzi otrādi - par klusu nekā nepieciešams? 
Un kā ir ar jaudu, cik lielai tai ir jābūt lai spēlējot tumbas pie kārtīgas slodzes tas neizlobītos kā sapujis sīpols?  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

"Tumbas pretestības" izmaiņas nav katastrofālas. Ja liksi pīkstuli ar citu impedanci, izskaņosies filtrs. Tas būs "jāpiedzen" jaunajam pīkstulim. Un tieši šis 35-AS filtrs (ar kompensētajiem pretestību dalītājiem) ir pārāk sarežģits, lai jaunulis bez īpašām kvalifikācijām to pareizi veiktu. Vari ņemt mazo 3GD-2 (vai kā nu viņu tagad sauc, manīts "Viktorijā - 001", S-30 utml.) un izzāģēt pārejas flanci no 10 mm saplākšņa. Ja tev būs pietiekami jaudīgs pastiprinātājs, kuru nepārstūrēsi, pīkstulis izturēs. Vecais, oriģinālais 10GD-35 nav tāds deficīts, lai kādos krājumos nemētātos. Ja meklēsi, atradīsi.

----------


## Zalic

ir pieejami šādi npn tranzistori - > 2n1893, 2n6718, 2n1711, 2n3439
un šādi pnp tranzistori -> bc640, 2n4033, 2sa1359, 2sa1306, 2sa1011, 2n5416

tākā vēl nav īsti skaidrs, uz ko jāvērš uzmanība izvēloties kādai shēmai tranzsitorus, tad vēlējos vināt, vai kādi no šiem der šai shēmai

----------


## habitbraker

Nem VT2 jaudīgāku atkarībā kāda tev tumbas pretestība. Itkā tie impulsi slodzē ir ļoti īsi bet toties jaudīgi. Silt nevajadzētu bet nu drošībai jaudīgāku. Šitais manuprāt ļoti īpatnējs oscilators  ::  Agrāk pētīju viņu  :: 
VT1 der jebkurš maza signāla tranis. Pameklē saviem traniem datasheetus un salīdzini.

----------


## Zalic

data sheet ir visiem, bet kā lai to jaudu nosaka? dažiem ir rakstīts, ka tip jaudīgi, bet taja lielumu tabulā pie kā tā jauda jāskatās? tumba būs datora pikstulis laikam

----------


## habitbraker

nem vismaz, lai kāds ampērs kolektora strāva un būs labi (Ic)

----------


## defs

VT2 shēmā-tam ir 0,6W,zemi spriegumi un arī zemfrekvences tranzistors /germānija/ tas ir.Tā kā ņem ne mazākas jaudas un jautājums atrisinats.
http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/small/gt404.html

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tie pīķi vismaz 0,5 A būs.... IZskatās ka zalic to shēmu pats pārzīmējis

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> ir pieejami šādi tranzistori -  vai kādi no šiem der šai shēmai


 Vai tas nozīmē, ka mums jāmetas meklēt visu šo produktu datasheetus un pētīt, kuru parametri līdzīgi shēmā uzrādītajiem? Ja esi izracis arhaisku  shēmu (tie tranzistori bija aktuāli pirms 40 gadiem) paņem jaunākus krievu KT3107 un KT814 attiecīgi (nav obligāti germānijam jābūt; krams arī der). To vēl visur daudz kā pīļu mēslu mētājas.

----------


## Zalic

ar ko aizvietot sekojošus elektrolītus 5uF 50V un 50uF 10V ??? tādi ir iekš RRR U - 101

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tagad nomināli tādi "neapaļi" - 4µ7 un 47µ attiecgi. Vienmēr vari ņemt lielākus pēc sprieguma un gandrīz vienmēr arī pēc kapacitātes. Nekas ļauns nebūs, ja liksi 10µ un 100µ tajā shēmā.

----------


## Hondists

Šodien savā īpašumā ieguvu RRR ražoto SIRĒNA-1. Varētu pastāstīt, kā viņa darbojas? Un kam domāti tie 8 kontakti?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Varbūt noderēs...

[attachment=0:23sd5skm]sireena.pdf[/attachment:23sd5skm][attachment=1:23sd5skm]sirena.pdf[/attachment:23sd5skm]

----------


## kaspich

> Sveiki
> Varbūt noderēs...
> 
> [attachment=0:2oqnb1m2]sireena.pdf[/attachment:2oqnb1m2][attachment=1:2oqnb1m2]sirena.pdf[/attachment:2oqnb1m2]


 shii suuuda inzhenieri studijaa!!!!
 :: 

pirms padsmit gadiem - atceros, akadu chuppinju sho suudu upgreidoju..
paskatiet nominaalu un C sleegumu ap DD1.3 un DD1.4...

VT2 rupji paarkaapts Ube, kaut ko mociijushi ar R11

bija viltus nostraadashanas.. 


es nesaprotu, kaa taadus, absoluuti nekorekti projekteetus suudus vareja laist seerijveida razhoshanaa?????

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tu vienīgais, kam nācies cīnīties ar "bredovije izmišļeņija sovetskovo inžeņera"? Popovenes (un ne tikai) brīnumi bija pilni ar shematiskām un tehnoloģiskām "pērlēm".

----------


## kaspich

ha, ja cccp laikaa visu vareeja novelt - vo, tur mes copy/paste, tur no jakutijas kaut ko izdariija, un Orbiita tikai smukumam un pontiem bija, tad shis suuds jua uztapa kooperatiivu laikos, un ir kaada vieteejaa gjeenija darbs  :: 
vot i gribeetu iepaziities  ::

----------


## heinrx

kāds nevarētu pateikt cik liela atstarpe starp celiņiem uz montāžas plates būtu normāla?pieļaujamā mazākā  ::  ?

----------


## osscar

atkarīgs no shēmas - ja kāds ZF verķis un nav augstspriegums, tad nav problēmu kaut ar mm daļām. AF vai augstspriegums - tur savi nosacījumi. Vismaz man tā šķiet, nezinot ko tu tur cep - grūti teikt.

----------


## heinrx

vadības plati metināšanas trafam.
pats ilgi meklēju,nu beidzot atradu,tādēļ iemetīšu saiti,mok vēl kam interesē- te ir par viņu aprakstīts,un pie shēmām ir arī viss pārējais,shēmas,montāžas plates rasējums,foto.

----------


## Hondists

Latgalīte strādās arī 18,19,20 novembrī?
Cik tur apmēram maksātu transformators no 220 uz 13.8voltiem ar vismaz 5Amperiem. Tā lai neb;utu man viņš jāpārtin, un vai tur ir godīgi pārdevēji un man neiesmērēs brāķi?

----------


## defs

> Latgalīte strādās arī 18,19,20 novembrī?
> Cik tur apmēram maksātu transformators no 220 uz 13.8voltiem ar vismaz 5Amperiem. Tā lai neb;utu man viņš jāpārtin, un vai tur ir godīgi pārdevēji un man neiesmērēs brāķi?


 Es domāju,ka kādu 5-cīti. Es tikai domāju,konkrēti nezinu. Apskaties vai nav bojāta izolācija un nav smaka pēc deguma,vai mitrumā stāvējis.Tad gan jau būs labs.Joka pēc uzprasi,lai pieslēdz un parāda,ka ir tie volti.Bez slodzes būs drusku vairāk.

----------


## Hondists

Mikroviļņu krāsnī varētu iekšā būt transformators? Man piedāvā  vienu neejošu nezinu vai ņemt uz izjaukt uz detaļām.
Svētdien strādā kāds elektronikas veikals vai latgalīte?

----------


## Imants

> shii suuuda inzhenieri studijaa!!!!
> 
> pirms padsmit gadiem - atceros, akadu chuppinju sho suudu upgreidoju..
> paskatiet nominaalu un C sleegumu ap DD1.3 un DD1.4...
> VT2 rupji paarkaapts Ube, kaut ko mociijushi ar R11
> bija viltus nostraadashanas.. 
> es nesaprotu, kaa taadus, absoluuti nekorekti projekteetus suudus vareja laist seerijveida razhoshanaa?????


 
Sveiki.
Es šādu pašlaik cenšos atdzīvināt. Kādi ieteikumi (kā izlabot?)  "kaspich" minēto?

----------


## kaspich

aa, atcerejos, kur tur bija prikols  :: 
paskatiet, kaa pieviesta 'blokirovka'
to aktiveejot, D1.4 izejaa notiekti ir 1, bet tas negarantee 0 D1.3 izejaa  :: 

respektiivi - pat noblokjeetaa rezhiimaa biezhi virinot durvis - saak aurot  :: 

taatad: paraleeli C7 [200uF] jaapiesleedz kd522 diode, ar anodu uz D1.4 izeju.

tad vismaz shii lazha beidzaas. un peec shii pasakuma mieriigi var samazinaat R11 liidz kaadiem 10k, tas nodroshinaas korektu garaas delay darbiibu.

----------


## heinrx

kāda kapicitāte ir ja  shēmā stāv rakstīts- 470,0*25v?
Vai 470 farādi?

----------


## habitbraker

470 mikro faradi

----------


## heinrx

nu ok,jokus pie malas,faradi tie jau nu točtur nav bet cik tad?470 mikrofarādi?

----------


## heinrx

aa,paldies,jau ir atbilde  ::

----------


## heinrx

to norāda nulle aiz komata?

----------


## habitbraker

Nee, vienkarsi ar taadu nominaalu un voltaazu nekas cits nevar buut kaa elektroliits - taatad mikrofaradi. Par komatu - biezi taadu neredz.

----------


## Janis1279

> to norāda nulle aiz komata?


 nulli, protams.
Kādi bija vēl iespējamie varianti ?

----------


## Janis1279

> Nee, vienkarsi ar taadu nominaalu un voltaazu nekas cits nevar buut kaa elektroliits - taatad mikrofaradi. Par komatu - biezi taadu neredz.


 Vecie labie padomijas laiki. Uzšķīru internetā 1977 gada žurnāla Radio lapas puses un tur shēmās elektrolītiem norādītas desmitdaļas.

----------


## heinrx

> to norāda nulle aiz komata?
> 
> 
>  nulli, protams.
> Kādi bija vēl iespējamie varianti ?


 visi iespējamie-esmu galīgs iesācējs,un ieraugot tādu detaļu shēmā uzreiz skatījos kādus elektrolītus piedāvā iveikalos,itkā likās ka jābūt mikrofarādiem,bet nebiju drošs,baigi čakarēja prātu tā nulle,nekur pagaidām nebiju redzējis ka kapicitāti norādītu ar komatu,vēl piedevām ja kondensatoram jau tā ir pielaides.

----------


## Vikings

To nulli aiz komata raksta lai nebūtu vēl jāraksta klāt pF, nF vai uF. Attiecīgi, ja ir nulle aiz komata, kapacitāte norādīta uF, bet ja nulles nav - pF. Kapacitātes līdz 9,999nF norāda tūkstošos pF, bet 10nF un augstāk jau norāda uF daļās. Ja kapacitāte ir virs 1uF tad nulli aiz komata tā pat atstāj. Tas viss atvieglo uzrakstu izvietošanu shēmā.

----------


## Zalic

jautājusm par ekonomiskajām lampām. Šodien nopirku pirmo ekenomisko lampu, ieskrūvēju un slēdzu iekšā. Viss normāli deg, bet tāda nepatīkama smaka. Smaka ir normāla parādība vai tomēr nevajg būt? Domāju moš ir kā ar jaunu tosteri utt, ka pirmās reizes pasmird un tad viss

----------


## heinrx

> To nulli aiz komata raksta lai nebūtu vēl jāraksta klāt pF, nF vai uF. Attiecīgi, ja ir nulle aiz komata, kapacitāte norādīta uF, bet ja nulles nav - pF. Kapacitātes līdz 9,999nF norāda tūkstošos pF, bet 10nF un augstāk jau norāda uF daļās. Ja kapacitāte ir virs 1uF tad nulli aiz komata tā pat atstāj. Tas viss atvieglo uzrakstu izvietošanu shēmā.


 Paldies par izsmeļošu atbildi  ::  šo es saglabāšu uz datora ganjau ka ne reizi vien noderēs  ::

----------


## next

> jautājusm par ekonomiskajām lampām. Šodien nopirku pirmo ekenomisko lampu, ieskrūvēju un slēdzu iekšā. Viss normāli deg, bet tāda nepatīkama smaka. Smaka ir normāla parādība vai tomēr nevajg būt? Domāju moš ir kā ar jaunu tosteri utt, ka pirmās reizes pasmird un tad viss


 Peec kaa ozh?
Ja ozons, tad varbuut esi dabuujis taadu lampu ko tie EPROM dzeeseeji meklee.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> jautājusm par ekonomiskajām lampām. Šodien nopirku pirmo ekenomisko lampu, ieskrūvēju un slēdzu iekšā. Viss normāli deg, bet tāda nepatīkama smaka. Smaka ir normāla parādība vai tomēr nevajg būt? Domāju moš ir kā ar jaunu tosteri utt, ka pirmās reizes pasmird un tad viss
> 
> 
>  Peec kaa ozh?
> Ja ozons, tad varbuut esi dabuujis taadu lampu ko tie EPROM dzeeseeji meklee.


 
eu, next, Tu labaak pastaasti, kaa tas var buut - Tu it kaa softu rakstiiji devaisam, bet pat aptuveni nesaproti, kaa tas darbojas? :P

----------


## Zalic

diemžēl nezinu laikam kā aozons smird
kas ir EPROM?!
un tas ka smird ir defekt vai liecina tikai par to ka vēl jauna?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šoreiz tas nav ozons. Smird toksiskas plastmasas, ko ķīnīzeri nekontrolēti lieto savos produktos. Nepērc tādus - toksiskie izdalījumi indē tevi un tavu ģimeni. Reiz nopirku DVD "ādiņas" 10 gab. iepakojumā. Atnesu, atplēsu, un pretīgs smārdiņš nāca no tām. Atvērtā veidā izkarināju virtuvē uz aukliņas, lai izvēdinās. Pēc 2 mēnešiem (!) smaka no melnās plastmasas, protams, bija mazāka. Tomēr neriskēju nest guļamistabā, izsviedu mistkastē.

----------


## heinrx

Man atkal radās jautājums par kapacitātēm-ja man shēmā ir norādīts 0,1*63v tad tas būs 100 nanofaradi?un vai drīkst 63v vietā likt 100v kondensatoru?

----------


## kaspich

> Man atkal radās jautājums par kapacitātēm-ja man shēmā ir norādīts 0,1*63v tad tas būs 100 nanofaradi?un vai drīkst 63v vietā likt 100v kondensatoru?


 ja Tu veltiitu kaut 1min shiis probleemas izpeetee, secinaatu - datasheet/sheemas noraada maksimaalo pieljaujamo spriegumu. attieciigi - ceru, ka uz jautaajumu atbildeeju.

----------


## heinrx

> Man atkal radās jautājums par kapacitātēm-ja man shēmā ir norādīts 0,1*63v tad tas būs 100 nanofaradi?un vai drīkst 63v vietā likt 100v kondensatoru?
> 
> 
>  ja Tu veltiitu kaut 1min shiis probleemas izpeetee, secinaatu - datasheet/sheemas noraada maksimaalo pieljaujamo spriegumu. attieciigi - ceru, ka uz jautaajumu atbildeeju.


 ok,laikam jau tu uz jautājumu atbildēji,bet es ja godīgi īsti nesapratu kāda velna pēc datasheeti un shēmas,ja es pareizi pieņēmu ka 100 nanofaradi,tad tuvākais man pieejamais kondensators uz šo kapacitāti ir laikam  100v nevis 63v,pieņemu ka nekas ļauns nenotiks ja es to ielodēšu shēmā,es pieņemu ka 100v,jo datasheetu es tikai pēc krāsas ,kapacitātes un izmēriem nemāku noteikt,tikai salīdzināt ar citiem.
Tas nebij jautājums,atbildēt nevajag,pašam neērti par savu nezināšanu,gan kautko izlobīšu no googles noderīgu.kaut arī ticiet vai nē daudz ko elementāru tīmeklī  atrast reizēm ir sarežģītāk nekā šķiet.  ::

----------


## kaspich

tiimeklii 99% info ir zema liimenja - nepaarbaudiita, nekorekta, biezhi pat pilniigi duma un acgaarna.
taadeelj info jasmeljas graamataas un tehniskajaa informaacijaa [datasheet, AN, u.c. lietas].

----------


## Zalic

Jautājums par detaļu novietojumu E rindā. Kā atšifrēt teiksim E22 vai kā nu viņus tur šifrē?

----------


## JDat

Kas ir E rinda?
E22 varētu nozīmēt 0.22 (omi, Mikrofarādi utt)

----------


## Zalic

vo, to arī domāju, ar to domāju E rindu

----------


## JDat

un kas būs 2E2, un kas 22E?  ::

----------


## Zalic

2.2 Omi 2.2 uF, 22omi , 22uF?

----------


## heinrx

Lūdzu elektronikas speciem padomu-kā izveidot aizturi apmēram uz pussekundi,paskaidrošu smalkāk:uzzīmēju plati stieples padeves regulēšanai,bet problēma tāda ka gribētos lai pusautomātam būtu arī pirmsgāze(ganjau kāds sapratīs ko ar to domāju),vienkāršākais veids šķiet būtu ielikt kondensatoru pirms tās plates?bet cik lielas kapacitātes  likt,un vai tas kondensators arī pēc palaidēja atslēgšanās nedos impulsu uz plati,kas pados stiepli tad kad jau palaisšanas poga būs atlaista.Uz plati pienāk apmēram 12-18v.
Nospiežot palaisšanas pogu tiek saslēgti kontakti 12v relejam,kurš savukārt saslēdz palaidēju tādējādi ieslēdzot metināno trafu,gāzes vārstu un padod barošanu uz to plati.  ::

----------


## bbarda

Tev vajag lai palaiž visu noteiktā secībā vispirms gāzi tad drāti un tad palaidēju trafam un pretēji visu aptur,nepisies ņem 50ls zobos un brauc pie manis pēc Kempi 230 vadības plates,ir jauna nelietota,viena lietota,un kādas pāris Migatronic 445.pēdējās vispār tev nebūs pa zobiem uzstādīt,tā nāk komplektā ar visu indikātoru amperiem un voltiem.Lietoto varam sarunāt par 30.

----------


## heinrx

Nē nu saproti,man caur palaidēju palaiž visu reizē ,bet tai platei kas padod stiepli vajag uztaisīt aizturi.Nopirkt es paspēšu jebkurā laikā  :: lai jau reizē ar trafu slēdz vienlaicīgi arī gāzi,ka tik stieples padeve uz kādu pussekundi nopauzē,un tas man arī pagaidām tikai interesē,vai var to kautkā vienkāršā veidā realizēt?

----------


## bbarda

> Nē nu saproti,man caur palaidēju palaiž visu reizē ,bet tai platei kas padod stiepli vajag uztaisīt aizturi.Nopirkt es paspēšu jebkurā laikā lai jau reizē ar trafu slēdz vienlaicīgi arī gāzi,ka tik stieples padeve uz kādu pussekundi nopauzē,un tas man arī pagaidām tikai interesē,vai var to kautkā vienkāršā veidā realizēt?


 Ja tev stieples padevi nopauzēs tad degs klāt dīzēm,gāze jāpalaiž pirmā lai sākumā nenoburbuļi šuve.Aizkavi uztaisīt nepateikšu gan kā var,aizkave ir dažas simtdaļas no sekundes.

----------


## moa

Biju spiests izlasīt uz atpakaļ ko tad īsti vajag.
Nu, teiksim tā, ja man vajadzētu nahadu, 2dzīslu kabeļuku prasās uz ručku, DC+ dodam uz shēmu ar kondiķi kur komparātors slēgā Dārlingtonu ar releju.
Laikus ar C un R salikt var.

----------


## heinrx

[
Ja tev stieples padevi nopauzēs tad degs klāt dīzēm,gāze jāpalaiž pirmā lai sākumā nenoburbuļi šuve.Aizkavi uztaisīt nepateikšu gan kā var,aizkave ir dažas simtdaļas no sekundes.[/quote]
Par to ka stieple piedegs nebiju padomājis  ::  ,nu nekas pagaidām iztiksim bez aiztures.

----------


## bbarda

> [
> Ja tev stieples padevi nopauzēs tad degs klāt dīzēm,gāze jāpalaiž pirmā lai sākumā nenoburbuļi šuve.Aizkavi uztaisīt nepateikšu gan kā var,aizkave ir dažas simtdaļas no sekundes.


 Par to ka stieple piedegs nebiju padomājis  ::  ,nu nekas pagaidām iztiksim bez aiztures.[/quote]
Ja būs drāts par ātru tad būs nepatīkams atdūriens pret metālu.

----------


## kaspich

mani fascinee kaarteejais 'konkreetais' jautajums.
teemas autor - vai Tev neienaak praataa, ka, lai kaut ko ieteiktu, jaaredz PRECIIZAS sheemas jau esoshai padariishanai? je, Tev viss ir 'tik vienkarshi', ka cik kaut kaadu kondensatoru.. vai diodi kaut kur vajag?

----------


## moa

Neesmu ar pusatomātu metinājis, sāku jau daļēji nožēlot.
Ar autogēnu esmu, elektrisko līdzstrāvas/maiņstrāvas esmu, bet ar pusautomātu nav sanācis.
bija pro ručkām tāds kā ripulis ar īkšķi regulējamam drātes ātrumam, bet tas metināmais no lētajiem nebija.
Jebkurā gadījumā ručkas tirgo atsevišķi.

----------


## bbarda

> Neesmu ar pusatomātu metinājis, sāku jau daļēji nožēlot.
> Ar autogēnu esmu, elektrisko līdzstrāvas/maiņstrāvas esmu, bet ar pusautomātu nav sanācis.
> bija pro ručkām tāds kā ripulis ar īkšķi regulējamam drātes ātrumam, bet tas metināmais no lētajiem nebija.
> Jebkurā gadījumā ručkas tirgo atsevišķi.


 Tai ručkā iekšā ir tikai pocis kas atiecīgi regulē pašu aparātu.

----------


## heinrx

> mani fascinee kaarteejais 'konkreetais' jautajums.
> teemas autor - vai Tev neienaak praataa, ka, lai kaut ko ieteiktu, jaaredz PRECIIZAS sheemas jau esoshai padariishanai? je, Tev viss ir 'tik vienkarshi', ka cik kaut kaadu kondensatoru.. vai diodi kaut kur vajag?


 [attachment=0:18rvqg8z]shema.PNG[/attachment:18rvqg8z]
šī ir shēma,montāžas plates rasējumu neizdodas pievienot,laikam jau .lay faili te nav gaidīti :: ,un inbox atkal gļuko neļauj ielādēt  ::

----------


## heinrx

ja kādam interesē,montāžas plates rasējumu .lay failā varu nosūtīt uz mailu.žēl gan ka te nevar pievienot publiskai apskatei,gan jau kādu kasjaku jūs atrastu.

----------


## heinrx

kā nekā pirmo reizi zīmēju montāžas plati  ::

----------


## kaspich

es ceru, ka shiis fantastiskaas sheemas autors Tu neesi  :: 

kaadus tik briinumus nenaakas redzeet..

----------


## moa

Tīri pēc tās shēmas, labi zini ka tas K1 ir tur korekti?
savādāk sanāk ka tie releja kontakti un IRF tur ir tikai štrunta M1 dēļ, kam jēgu nesaskatu, jo vismaz divi C cīnās par to lai M1 ieslēgšanas brīdī neizvemj aknas.
Un R12 laikam ir zima/ļeto skrūves vietā kā krievlaiku ģeņģerim, jo neko vairāk kā gaisu sildīt arī nedara.
Ak nē, nav jau zināms īsti kas tas K1 ir, moš kāds strāvas vai polārais relejs...(gan jau ir zināms, man tikai neradās vēlme meklēt netā).

----------


## bbarda

Tak es jau piedāvāju gatavu profesionāla aparāta plati ar visām vajadzīgajām funkcijām,bet nevajag ,grib sevi mocīt ar tādām lietām,Kempi platei jāpielasa motora apgriezienu kontroles tinums uz trafa un viss!

----------


## next

Taa sheema ir kautkur dabuuta?
Iemet linku.
Gan jau tur kaadam aprakstam jaabuut, interesee palasiit kas tur domaats.

----------


## osscar

Nu tā,es ar kā iesācējs uzzīmēju PCB vienam baroklim ar expressPCB. Shēma vienkārša  2 šotki diožu tilti, divi 0,1Uf  kondensatori AC pusē (vai labāk katrai diodei paralēli ? ) . Tad seko CRC filtrs ar  4700x8 katrā plecā (un divi paralēli rezistori uz +-2K lai ātrāk izlādējas C) , tad R uz 0.1R +-, Gribētos jau labāk droseli, bet tā ir liela, smaga un dārgāka  ::  Tad vēl viena banka ar 4700x8 katrā plecā. šos mazos varu dabūt pa 20 santīmiem, tāpēc izvēlējos + plānotais spriegums nav liels +- 12V @ 1.3A. Nodrošinās visu 2x12V trafs ar 200W ar termistoru primārajā soft startam, kā noprotams - tas viss darbinās mazu 2x8W A klasi, par to gan vēlāk padiskutēsim.  Protams, gaidu Kaspicha kritiku ar :  ::  
Celiņu akurātībai nepievērst uzmanību - tas tāds drafts pagaidām, kaut detaļas jau ir pasūtītas un dažas jau saņemtas.Plati gribu garu un šauru +- 24x8cm vai ko tādu jo ir tādi PCB gabali. Diodes būs to220 + radiatoriņi. Vēl tie rezistori ir drošinātāji domāti (kur + un - uz plates)

----------


## heinrx

par to vai tas k1 tur ir vai nav korekti nezinu,es to shēmu pats neizpīpēju,tā shēma ir no 2008g. radioljubiteļ žurnāla 7 nr.
c3,c4, itkā ir domāti lai motoram kolektors mazāk apdeg,c5 lai relejam kontaktus mazliet saudzētu,un tas sildītājs R11 ir stieples rezistors,kurš nosaka cik ātri nobremzējas motors.Cik nu man ir sajēgas tad šķiet ka tas k1 ir tur korekti,principā tā ir motora bremze.Tāds risinājums arī citās shēmās ir manīts.

----------


## heinrx

Kā shēmas aprakstā ir rakstīts ja barošanas spriegums nepārsniedz 13v tad tas R12 nav jāliek,bet tākā man būs vairāk,tad es tomēr viņu atstāšu.

----------


## kaspich

pilniigs idiots to sheemu projekteejis:
1. s kakovo perepugu VD1? ok, nepietika 0.5v? njemam 7809, palielinam R2
2. kur vismaz 0.1uF DA1 izejaa? neredzu
3. VD2, R7.. kas tas par murgu.. nu kuda.. R7=0, VD2 - jaudiigaaku
4. DA2 sleegums - wooow. cik saprotu - pozitiivaa saite peec I [slinkums skatiit to en19]
5. C5 - izcili 'korekti'
6. tas relejs K1 - vershina inzhenjernogo poljota

es jau nerunaju par to, ka tas viss pasakums ir ljoti nedrosh [nav I ierobezshoshanas/atrubiishanaas], t stabilitaate = 0, u.t.t.
iisteniibaa briinos - ka taadu suudu vispaar vareeja likt kaut kaadaa zhurnaaleli.. vai nu nav ko likt, vai konsultantu nav, kas rubiitu..

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tā,es ar kā iesācējs uzzīmēju PCB vienam baroklim ar expressPCB. Shēma vienkārša  2 šotki diožu tilti, divi 0,1Uf  kondensatori AC pusē (vai labāk katrai diodei paralēli ? ) . Tad seko CRC filtrs ar  4700x8 katrā plecā (un divi paralēli rezistori uz +-2K lai ātrāk izlādējas C) , tad R uz 0.1R +-, Gribētos jau labāk droseli, bet tā ir liela, smaga un dārgāka  Tad vēl viena banka ar 4700x8 katrā plecā. šos mazos varu dabūt pa 20 santīmiem, tāpēc izvēlējos + plānotais spriegums nav liels +- 12V @ 1.3A. Nodrošinās visu 2x12V trafs ar 200W ar termistoru primārajā soft startam, kā noprotams - tas viss darbinās mazu 2x8W A klasi, par to gan vēlāk padiskutēsim.  Protams, gaidu Kaspicha kritiku ar :  
> Celiņu akurātībai nepievērst uzmanību - tas tāds drafts pagaidām, kaut detaļas jau ir pasūtītas un dažas jau saņemtas.Plati gribu garu un šauru +- 24x8cm vai ko tādu jo ir tādi PCB gabali. Diodes būs to220 + radiatoriņi. Vēl tie rezistori ir drošinātāji domāti (kur + un - uz plates)


 
:P vienmeer laipni!  :: 
nu, tas, ko es redzu: ap 40K uF+0.1R+40KuF. pareizi? 
a Tu esi pareekjinaajis, kas notiks iesleegshanas briidii? kaadas straavas caur diodem 1...2...sekundi?  :: 
ok. pienjemsim, diodes iztureeja, kondjori saviebaas, bet neko.. 
tas, kas man principiaali skjiet garaam - nenormaali garie celinji.. paskati: piem., + celjsh: 30[???] cm? tur nav jeegas likt taadas mega kapacitaates, ja R celinjiem ar kaartu lielaaks kaa Rint taam C baterijaam..

peec manas sajeegas: tilts pa vidu, talaak - uz vienu pusi+, uz otru -.
sakumaa chupaar Csaak, tad 4gab. R, tad Csecond baterija. apkaart gnd poligons.

----------


## osscar

nu vo, paldies par ideju. pamēģināšu sazīmēt , kā izskatās. Jā par ieslēgšanos domāju- tā uz ātro piemetu - sanāk kādi pāris desmiti uz sekundes simtdaļu....nu jā būs par soft start shēmiņu jāpaštuko....

----------


## kaspich

veelaak iemetiishu sheeminju soft startam.  ::

----------


## osscar

tā varētu būt jēdzīgāk ? 

paldies.

----------


## osscar

Min ir ar soft start shēmas, tikai dažas ir uz tiristoriem un dažās uz rezistoriem , diodēm + relelejs...kāda nez labāka ?

----------


## kaspich

hvz..  ::  atkariigs no sheemas.
ja superpareizi uztaisiita, var/krutaak ar simistoru.
bet, ja po obicnomu: R, ko peec briizha noshuntee relejs.
tad kaut kaadu mismachu gadijumaa [spanja raustiiishanas, piem.] aknaas dabuus relejs. tas izturees. 
savukaart, ja liksi simistoru, kas shuntee R, kljuumes gadiijumaa simistors buus uz iiso [labam parsimts vatu toram ir taaaaada straava palaishanas/piesaatinaajuma briidii]..

----------


## kaspich

http://img175.imageshack.us/i/sheman.gif/

absoluuts tupums. bet, savu funkciju kaut kaa pildiis..
protams, korektaak: smits trigers/dinistora ekvivalents pirms releja [lai tas muki/aatri iesleedzas].
veel smukaak: taas R piesleedzas caur optronu, peec 2sec iesleedzas galvenais simistors/relejs, ja C ir uzlaadeeti. ja nav [fault] - viss atrubaas..

----------


## osscar

ok apskatīšos:

šis ir līdzīgs:

un šis ar triaku




Kādu releju ieteiktu ? lai nav krāms pilnīgais. 
Domā prasts termistors nepalīdzēs ? jo soft starta platītei vēl vietu vajag atrast - ok, nāksies izdomāt kur jamo iebāzt.

----------


## kaspich

taa peedeejaa sheema neder  :: 

nu, es termistorus nemeegjinatu likt pat maajas versijai.. ok, labu termistoru [ar pietiekoshu I] var likt to tiito pretestiibu vietaa, bet bez releja neiztikt..
nu, relejam te nav mega prasiibu, jo parasti vinjsh nostraadaas pie I=0.
un droshinaataaju var likt bez baigaas rezerves  ::

----------


## osscar

u skaidrs, tad tam releja variantam jāuzcep PCB būs...

----------


## kaspich

> u skaidrs, tad tam releja variantam jāuzcep PCB būs...


 es piedaavaaju ko shaadu:


tb, paris detaljas vairaak, bet nu straadaas [iesleegsies] DAUDZ smukaak  ::

----------


## osscar

ok, uzzīmēšu tavu versiju . traņi kādi >? un nomināli pārējam. paldies.

----------


## kaspich

> ok, uzzīmēšu tavu versiju . traņi kādi >? un nomināli pārējam. paldies.


 tranji pilnigi da jebkaadi [gruuti buus atrast taadus, kas netur 25V, 50mA]  :: 
augsheejaa R pie tranja - 1K, apaksheejaa: 33K
stabilitrons - U atbilstosh relejam

pirmaa R pie AC [kreisajaa pusee] - 33..100R, 2W wirewound, R paraleeli C: kaadi 100K; 1W
C - jaaizrekjina/jaapiemeklee. tb, lai nodroshinaatu vajadziigo I [atkarigs no releja tipa]. 

taas R, kas virknee ar trafu [ko relejs iisina] - njem jaudiigas, wirewound [protams], brandigaas, kaut kaadu K series [peec ELFA], taam lielaakas Ppeak [salidzinot ar Kjinas meesliem].

----------


## osscar

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-65&toc=18836
šāds relejs derēs ? neesmu nekad ar relejiem darbojies . Tātad zēners uz 25V . Traņus tad paņemšu no krājumiem BC / BD.


Tātad  tas pirmais rezistors būs baltais klucis 5W , kādi 47R -liekas tādi ir man. Tātad tas C +- uz kādi +- 0.01uf ? tad tie divi virknē R - tur var likt arī vienu, bet jaudīgāku > jeb piem. kādas 3 pa 5W paralēli ar attiecīgu R ? tā lai asanāk 100K  ?

----------


## kaspich

jaa, relejs derees.
C buus 0.5..2uF uz 400V
taas R, kas paraleeli: labaak 2gab 1W - buus U ar rezervi [shaadam noluukam 2gab.]. funkcija vinjaam elementaara - izlaadeet to C. nevajag tur nekaads 3 paraleeli  ::

----------


## osscar

ok,tas tagad skaidrs, braucam tālāk - tas elektrolīts tiltā - kādi 220 uf derēs ? diode paralēli R ar kaut kāda parastā 1N400 derēs + tādas pašas tiltā.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas elektroliits noteiks aizturi. es teiktu - liec lielaaku. reku, ieprieksheejaa sheemaa bija 1000uF.
jaa, diodes mieriigi 1N4007..

----------


## bbarda

Kaspič ja nav slinkums pārstrādā šito,pārejo nehrena nespēju vairs atcerēties,

----------


## heinrx

> pilniigs idiots to sheemu projekteejis:
> 1. s kakovo perepugu VD1? ok, nepietika 0.5v? njemam 7809, palielinam R2
> 2. kur vismaz 0.1uF DA1 izejaa? neredzu
> 3. VD2, R7.. kas tas par murgu.. nu kuda.. R7=0, VD2 - jaudiigaaku
> 4. DA2 sleegums - wooow. cik saprotu - pozitiivaa saite peec I [slinkums skatiit to en19]
> 5. C5 - izcili 'korekti'
> 6. tas relejs K1 - vershina inzhenjernogo poljota
> 
> es jau nerunaju par to, ka tas viss pasakums ir ljoti nedrosh [nav I ierobezshoshanas/atrubiishanaas], t stabilitaate = 0, u.t.t.
> iisteniibaa briinos - ka taadu suudu vispaar vareeja likt kaut kaadaa zhurnaaleli.. vai nu nav ko likt, vai konsultantu nav, kas rubiitu..


 1. Vd1 aizsargā da1 itkā ir gadījumam ja barošana tiek nepareizi pieslēgta.
2.  ::  
3. tipa slāpē strāvas impulsus,obratnij tok dvigateļja(latviski nezinu kā pateikt)
par pārējo nezinu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> pilniigs idiots to sheemu projekteejis:
> 1. s kakovo perepugu VD1? ok, nepietika 0.5v? njemam 7809, palielinam R2
> 2. kur vismaz 0.1uF DA1 izejaa? neredzu
> 3. VD2, R7.. kas tas par murgu.. nu kuda.. R7=0, VD2 - jaudiigaaku
> 4. DA2 sleegums - wooow. cik saprotu - pozitiivaa saite peec I [slinkums skatiit to en19]
> 5. C5 - izcili 'korekti'
> 6. tas relejs K1 - vershina inzhenjernogo poljota
> 
> es jau nerunaju par to, ka tas viss pasakums ir ljoti nedrosh [nav I ierobezshoshanas/atrubiishanaas], t stabilitaate = 0, u.t.t.
> ...


  ::  mjaa..
1. ja vajag saglabaat sho navarotu, VD! jaaparvieto uz DA1 1. kaajas kjeedee, anods uz baroshanu
3. tjipa, taa keede NEKO neslaapee  ::  tur cilveeks nedraudzeejaas ne ar fiziku, ne matemaatiku.. risinaajumu ieteicu. labaak izdari taa, nebuus mosfet jaamana :P

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspič ja nav slinkums pārstrādā šito,pārejo nehrena nespēju vairs atcerēties,


 nu, tur ir tik daudz kljudu, ka.. Tu labaak pastaasti, kaa tam visam buutu jaastraadaa, tad domaasim taalaak :P

----------


## heinrx

7806 vietā man jau ir paredzēts likt 7808,ir pieejami gan 7812 gan 7809,bet ja tu tā saki tad nu lai iet 7809.Vd 1 nav problēmu pārvietot,to es izdarīšu,da1 2 kājas kēde paliek tāda pati ,tikai bez vd1?
R2 cik lielu ņemt? R7 vispār izmest?

----------


## kaspich

R2 noteiks max apgriezienus.
R7  - uz iiso vai ko stipri nelielu. like paaris omus, palielu jaudu [impulsaa var buut liela straava.
to diodi DA1 ieejaa - nah nevajag [manupraat]. Tev tachu tas mezgls pribora iekspusee - nepareizi piesleegt vari tikai Tu pats..
bet nu globaali taa sheema ir viens FAIL..

----------


## bbarda

> Kaspič ja nav slinkums pārstrādā šito,pārejo nehrena nespēju vairs atcerēties,
> 
> 
>  nu, tur ir tik daudz kljudu, ka.. Tu labaak pastaasti, kaa tam visam buutu jaastraadaa, tad domaasim taalaak :P


 Nepareizi iezīmēts tranis ,pareizs būs n,p,n.nevaru nekādi atcerēties no kā motors barojās,jāizrok visas kastes lai var uztaisīt kopsaucēju jo iespējams ka jaucu ar vēl kādu līdzīgu shēmu.Šito biju anulējis kādam aparātam neparocības dēļ ja nekļūdos.

----------


## heinrx

> R2 noteiks max apgriezienus.
> R7  - uz iiso vai ko stipri nelielu. like paaris omus, palielu jaudu [impulsaa var buut liela straava.
> to diodi DA1 ieejaa - nah nevajag [manupraat]. Tev tachu tas mezgls pribora iekspusee - nepareizi piesleegt vari tikai Tu pats..
> bet nu globaali taa sheema ir viens FAIL..


 nu ko liels paldies par padomiem,uz nākošās nedēļas beigām atbrauks iztrūkstošās detaļas ,tad tiks pirmo reizi kodināta plate,lodēts un tad jau ganjau arī būs atskaite par rezultātiem  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspič ja nav slinkums pārstrādā šito,pārejo nehrena nespēju vairs atcerēties,
> 
> 
>  nu, tur ir tik daudz kljudu, ka.. Tu labaak pastaasti, kaa tam visam buutu jaastraadaa, tad domaasim taalaak :P
> 
> 
>  Nepareizi iezīmēts tranis ,pareizs būs n,p,n.nevaru nekādi atcerēties no kā motors barojās,jāizrok visas kastes lai var uztaisīt kopsaucēju jo iespējams ka jaucu ar vēl kādu līdzīgu shēmu.Šito biju anulējis kādam aparātam neparocības dēļ ja nekļūdos.


 nu, par tranja struktiiru neko nesaku, jo model noraadits pareizi.
nu, tas kopskats ir.. nozheelojams.. chupa ar relejiem, shausmiigi rupja aiztures reguleeshana. pilnigi preteji kam sakariigam, stabilam, ilgmuuzhiigam, ruupnieciski pavairojamam...

----------


## bbarda

Šitai bildei nepievērsiet uzmanību jo to apskatīsies konkrēti cilvēki.

----------


## kaspich

konkretie cilveeki apskatiija un noziimeeja strelku Ogres statoilaa. Tev jaabuut ar melnu maisu galvaa, cilveekiem buus bruuns chemodaans un kaartis ko uzspeeleet. ja attieksies speeleet, Tevi sagaida aatri skaitosh skaitiitaajs un plate tiks atnjemta!  ::

----------


## heinrx

::

----------


## bbarda

Būšu!!!

----------


## Zalic

cik liels spriegums nāk ārā no USB? tākā 3 dienas nebūs pieejams dators ir doma uztaisīt lādētāju playereim, kurš lādējas no datora USB

----------


## bbarda

5 volti

----------


## Zalic

nomērīju USB strāvu un sanācā 62 mA, ja man trafiņam būs vairāk, tas ko iespaidos ko uz slikto pusi, vai vienkārši viss līdz galam netiks izmantota visa trafiņa jauda?

----------


## bbarda

Domāju ka nekas slikts,bet to labāk būtu jautāt Kaspičam vai Atlonam.

----------


## kaspich

> Domāju ka nekas slikts,bet to labāk būtu jautāt Kaspičam vai Atlonam.


 kaspich dod 3 dienu ierobezhotu garantiju, ka liekaa straava notecees pa vadiem un neko lajunu nenodariis...  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Ja nemaldos, var droši slogot līdz 100mA tā saucamajā "low power" režimā. Ja vajag vairāk (līdz 500mA), tas jāpieprasa USB kontrolierim.

----------


## Zalic

nu no USB jā, bet vai plejeri var slēgt pie trafa, kas var dot vairāk kā vajg?

----------


## marizo

Dari šādi!

----------


## Zalic

ja šito man ieteica, bet nezinu vai dabūšu to mikreni tik atrī, cik vajg

----------


## marizo

Tad vari mēģināt datora barošanas bloku kaut kur dabūt.

Vispār - tas regulators nav nekas rets. Var mēģināt tā analogu atrast arī uz vecām datoru mātesplatēm, datoru barošanas blokos u.c.
Ar paaugstinātu spriegumu neiesaku mēģināt pleijeri barot.

----------


## Slowmo

Nav ko daudz čakarēties. Paņem ko šādu un miers. http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=47616 Ja pemeklē, var arī vēl lētāku variantu atrast kaut kur.

*Edit
Rekur lētāk: http://www.deltamobile.lv/index.php?productID=3719 tikai tad jāpasūta.

----------


## Slowmo

> nu no USB jā, bet vai plejeri var slēgt pie trafa, kas var dot vairāk kā vajg?


 Trafs dos ārā vairāk vai mazāk konstantu spriegumu, bet norādītā strāva nozīmē maksimāli pieļaujamo. Tiks dots tik, cik nepieciešams. Pārējais paliek rezervē.

----------


## Zalic

> Tad vari mēģināt datora barošanas bloku kaut kur dabūt.


 ir man jau datora bloks sagatavots priekš 12V un 5V, vienkārši par to strāvu baidījos, jo nebiju līdz galam pārliecināts 
bet ar parastu trafu, tiltu un elektrolītiem nevar barot, bet tās 7805?

----------


## ansius

> bet ar parastu trafu, tiltu un elektrolītiem nevar barot, bet tās 7805?


 ja esi gatavs riskēt, var, pie tam šaubos ka atradīsi trafu ar tik preciizu spriegumu kaa tev vajag...

----------


## Zalic

nu man ir 6V trafs  ::  
katrā ziņā, nekas nebūs jāpārtin, jo vietējā veikalā dabūju pēdējo 7085, tākā viss lielais čakrs nebūs

Paldies visiem kas palīdzēja

----------


## JDat

tiešām nebūs čakars? minimums ko vajag 7805 ieejā ir 7.5 V DC ja nemaldos. no 6 VDC nestabilizēs. bet ja pie slodzes tev ir 6VAC, tad knapi pietiks.

----------


## habitbraker

Iztaisnos un pietiks tie volti   ::

----------


## marizo

Nepietiks
Pieredze

----------


## habitbraker

aa nu ja. tak uz diodeem arii kriit.

----------


## JDat

> Iztaisnos un pietiks tie volti


 6 VAC * SQRT(2)=6 * 1.4=8.5 V
8.5 V -1 V (diožu tiltrs)= 7.5 VDC
Secinājums: itkā līdz ar nagiem, bet labāk tā nedarīt.

----------


## Zalic

viss oki, ir paņemts 12V 0,17A trafs un lēnām top lādētājs

----------


## marizo

JDat, uz parastajām 1N4007 kritīs 2x1V kā jau uz tilta.  :: 

12V būs lieka regulatora sildīšana, bet pie tādas strāvas būs OK.

----------


## Zalic

a tiltam onligāti jābūt -> 1N4007? 
man ir tilts vienā korpusā BR310 -> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... BPC104.pdf

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tilts jau arī Āfrikā ir tilts. Tajā klucī jau parasti nav nekā vairāk, kā attiecīgi slēgtas, kompaundā ielietas 4 diodes. Tik lielākas iespējas uzrauties uz ķīniešu _fake_ - tie mēdz sīkas, lētas diodes par niknu tiltu pārdot.

----------


## Zalic

nu man jau krietni zem ampēra strāva ir, vajadzētu izturēt, vai tomēr labāk 1N4007?

----------


## marizo

Tas jau 3A tilts! Izturēs, izturēs. Bet nav jēgas ar tādu rezervi likt. 1N4007 vairumā iznāk lētāk kā tas tilts, bet sajā gadījumā vari likt jebkādu.

Un reku Maximum DC Forward Voltage drop per element at IF =3.0ADC:  1.1V
Jebkurai Silīcija diodei nebūs mazāk par 0,7V, turklāt - palielinoties caurplūstošai strāvai, sprieguma kritums arī palielināsies.

----------


## Zalic

aaaa, no trafā nāk ārā 12*sqrt2 = 16,8V apmēram, bet pēc diožu tilta ir 22V tas apgāž jūsu teoriju, ka tur kautkas paliek  ::

----------


## marizo

Pie transformatora nominālās noslodzes (strāvas) tur arī tiem 12V būtu jābūt.
Ja silst, kāda tad ir slodzes strāva? Nu var pielikt kādu radiatoru, ja jau tik liels spriegums krīt uz regulatora.

----------


## Zalic

strāva ir ap 62mA, vismaz jābūt, tulīt pārmērīšu
bet kāpēc pēc tilta ir par 5 V vairāk, nekā pirms?

----------


## marizo

No trafa nāk ārā spriegums sinusa formā. Tā vērtība, ko nomēra ar voltmetru (testeri/multimetru) ir kaut kas pa vidu starp 0 un vinusa viļņa augšu (maiņsprieguma efektīvā vērtība, no tejienes arī tas sqrt2). Pēc diožu tilta filtra kondensators ir uzlādēts gandrīz līdz viļņa maksimumam. Tas tā vienkāršoti.

----------


## Zalic

tāpēc, laikam tā mikrene ir iekš to-220 lai radiatoru var pielikt, jo karst

----------


## kaspich

info veelreiz:

trafa nosaukumaa/specifiaacjaa noraada spriegumu pie nominaalaa Uin [230 vai 220] un MAKSIMAALAS slodzes.
tuksgaitaa, logjiski, buus vairaak.

----------


## habitbraker

Vareetu kaads pastaastiit atšķiriibu?
Taa zeme ir sheemas dc zeme. X ir lampa.   ::

----------


## next

Atkal uz 4 kvadranta graabeklja uzkaapi.
Un kaapeec tev to vajag?

----------


## habitbraker

ak tad atkal tas 4.kv.
Bet nu neredzu kapeec augseejaa sheemaa nostraadaa tikai pusperiods. Straavu tak pietekamu dodu ieksaa.

----------


## kaspich

nu, kas zin - varbuut tomeer nedod iekshaa plaanoto straavu  :: 
bet jaa, kaapaa 4.kvadrantaa.
2.sheemaa - tajaa briidii, kad atveras simistors, saies zaraa viss 0 detect  ::

----------


## habitbraker

interesanti, ka 2. sheema ir tieshi taa kura straadaa kaa vajadzeetu.

----------


## kaspich

> interesanti, ka 2. sheema ir tieshi taa kura straadaa kaa vajadzeetu.


 pilnu sheemu studijaa, citaadi kaut kaada mineeshana.

----------


## marizo

Neesmu neko taisījis ar fāzes griešanu, bet vai nevar lietot šādas shēmas? Cik tad maksā tas opto-triaks? Ņemot vērā, ka iegūstam vadības ķēdes atsaisti no tīkla.
[attachment=0:11j9ntiq]Shēma.png[/attachment:11j9ntiq]

Augšējā shēma ar tiem pašiem nomināliem darbojas arī pie 12V - triaki atveras.

----------


## Hondists

Tas ko tranzistoriem var izmērīt ar multimetru hFE ir strāvas pastiprinājums? Kādās mērvienībās ir uzrādītais skaitlis?

----------


## Vikings

> Tas ko tranzistoriem var izmērīt ar multimetru hFE ir strāvas pastiprinājums? Kādās mērvienībās ir uzrādītais skaitlis?


 Jā, tas ir tas. Pastiprinājums mēras reizēs.

----------


## habitbraker

> interesanti, ka 2. sheema ir tieshi taa kura straadaa kaa vajadzeetu.
> 
> 
>  pilnu sheemu studijaa, citaadi kaut kaada mineeshana.


 Nez, jaaziimee tad. Bet nekas jau speciāls, nav - starp PIC un triaku strāvas pastiprinātājs. 

Jaa protams, ka izmantošu optotriaku, bet tad jābrauc uz Rīgu - to veelaak.

Vienkārši gribējās zināt, kapēc nesancē tā augsējā shēma (pa pusei), bet apaksējā iet ideāli.

----------


## kaspich

> interesanti, ka 2. sheema ir tieshi taa kura straadaa kaa vajadzeetu.
> 
> 
>  pilnu sheemu studijaa, citaadi kaut kaada mineeshana.
> 
> 
>  Nez, jaaziimee tad. Bet nekas jau speciāls, nav - starp PIC un triaku strāvas pastiprinātājs. 
> 
> Jaa protams, ka izmantošu optotriaku, bet tad jābrauc uz Rīgu - to veelaak.
> ...


 
ja Tu buutu sasleedzis, kaa es to iedomaajos [te tika runaats], tad augsheejaa straadaatu, bet apakahseejaa strikti - nestraadaatu.
taapeec - ko mees te varam gudrot, ja nav sheemas?

----------


## Hondists

Paralēli gaismas diodei un rezistoram pieslēdzu elektrolītisko kondensatoru. Strāvas stiprums pēc mērījumiem nebija tāds pats kā izrēķināju pēc formulas I=U/R
Kā korekti izmērīt ķēdē plūstošās strāvas stiprumu šādā slēgumā?

----------


## kaspich

varbuut esmu neattapiiKs, bet.. nesapratu.. kur/ko Tu piesleedzi?

----------


## ddff

> Paralēli gaismas diodei un rezistoram pieslēdzu elektrolītisko kondensatoru. Strāvas stiprums pēc mērījumiem nebija tāds pats kā izrēķināju pēc formulas I=U/R
> Kā korekti izmērīt ķēdē plūstošās strāvas stiprumu šādā slēgumā?


 Ja kondensators ir paraleeli rezistoram un diodei, tad Tev tur ir 2 kjeedes. Kurai no taam sabojaajies Oma likums?

ddff

----------


## Zalic

Varbūt kāds zin analogu -> КП505 (laukefekta tranzistors) piedāvātais analogs BSS295 -> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... 0-S105.pdf Argusa nav. Ceru spēsiet ko ieteikt

----------


## kaspich

peec dataheet - nekas iipash/interesants/eksotisks..
trakaakais - 50V Uds

vai nu skaties pats ko liidziigu pa Argusaa dabuujamajiem, vai paskati Farnelaa analogus.. maacamies darbu ar dokumentaaciju  ::

----------


## heinrx

Nu ko, beidzot izkodināju manas pirmās pāris plates,un radās jautājums-kā ērtāk un lētāk viņas apalvot?

----------


## heinrx

Starp citu taisīju ar gludekļa metodi un secinājums-pat 0.5mm celiņi sanāk ideāli.Nebiju gaidījis tādu kvalitāti  ::  iesākumam iztērēju  divus iepakojumus ar fotopapīru-hp kautkāds glancētais un otru,kuram ražotājs nezināms-secināju ka iznāk ne īpaši  ::  izčakarēju papīru un neko arī neuzdrukāju.
nu ko lielā škrobī piesēdu iesmēķēt un atcerējos kautkur lasītju ka var izmantot novelceņu glancēto pamatni,tādas gan nebij,bet bij reklāmas buklets-biezs glancēts papīrs,un ko nedomā ,ar pirmo piegājienu sanāca ideāli.  ::

----------


## Zalic

nu droši vien ka ar to pašu lodalvu vien tik ir jaapalvo

----------


## ddff

> Nu ko, beidzot izkodināju manas pirmās pāris plates,un radās jautājums-kā ērtāk un lētāk viņas apalvot?


 Nezinu kaa to dara muusdienaas, agraak ar smalko smilshpapiiru nopuleeja to kapara slaani peec tam, kad visa kraasa ar acetonu bija nomazgaata, peec tam njeema lodeejamo pastu (zalji dzeltena tuubinja PSRS laikos taa bija), plaanaa kaartinjaa nozieda un ar lodaamuru izbrauca visus celinjus, kad pieshaavaas, tad arii alvas kaarta bija vienmeeriiga un bez pumpaam. Peec tam ar acetonu nomazgaaja pastu un vareeja lodeet detaljas.

ddff

----------


## heinrx

nu tas jau izklausās reālāk,tagad tikai kāds paziņa būs jāaizsūta uz latgalīti,lai pačeko vai nav tāda nopērkama.vienkārši apalvojot sanāk ne īpaši vizuāli skaisti.pats nemēgināju,bet nu paziņa lodēja nebij īpaši gluds alvojums  ::

----------


## heinrx

nu ko,kamēr vēl šī tēma nav slēgta iespamošu te vēl :: 
gaidot kamēr atvedīs man lodējamo pastu pamēgināju noalvot vienkārši ar lodalvu-rezultāts vairāk nekā slikts   ::  mēģināju ar vara "švammīti"sanāca mazliet labāk,bet nu tāpat ļoti neglīti  ::  
Un radās man jautājums,kādēļ vispār ir jāapalvo,nedrīkst atstāt kā ir?kādas tam būs sekas?varšātri nooksidēsies vai kā?

----------


## kaspich

ne jau pasta vainiiga.. maacies lodeet  :: 
pastas vietaa var izmantot skjidro kolofoniju.
ja tads nav, njem parasto un skajaidi spirtaa.

----------


## heinrx

ok,būs jāpamēģina kolofoniju pašķaidīt,bet nu apalvojās jau pilnībā,tikai neglīti,un ja ņēmu jaudīgāku lodāmuru,irnāca glītāk bet vietām pārkarsa celiņi,lai nu kā jāpraktizējas  ::

----------


## Isegrim_

Plates alvo, lai pasargātu celiņus no oksidēšanās gadījumos, ja nav iespējas ražošanas procesā lakas masku uzlikt (izņemot gadījumus, kad biezāku alvas kārtu uzpludina celiņiem, pa kuriem lielākām strāvām jāskrien). Var droši nealvot arī gadījumos, ja gatavo plati ar visām detaļām iemērc lakā. VEFā, piemēram, plati pamērcēja šķidrā kusnī un alvoja vannā. Mājās ņem kolofoniju, saberz pulverī, ber spirķikā un skalini. Iegūto laku ar otiņu klāj uz celiņiem (tūlīt pēc krāsas/emulsijas noņemšanas un nopucēšanas). Alvošanai noder speciāli izklapēts, plats lodāmura gals. Pēc alvošanas un lodēšanas visu nesmukumu nomazgā ar spirķiku. Sanāk gluži pieņemami.

----------


## heinrx

un cik jaudīgs lodāmurs būtu optimāls?kādi 60w?

----------


## heinrx

lai nu kā priecē tas ka patiešām labi padomi pēdējā laikā te parādās,paldies jums  ::  un priecīgus ziemassvētkus!

----------


## Isegrim_

Nav kritiski, no 40 W uz augšu - ar jaudīgāku var strādāt ātrāk un produktīvāk, nav jakarsē, kamēr celiņi atlec.

----------


## heinrx

nu ar 100w toč no argusa platēm celiņi atlec,tas tā īpaši nekarsējot,tad nu parīt jāpērk 60w un mēgināšu,redzēs kā sanāks.

----------


## Isegrim_

Tak neturi uz vietas, velc ātri pāri - alva kusīs un slapinās kaparu iekams celiņš atlēks no plates. Šādi uzvedās sūdīgas sovjetu getinaksa plates, ko lietoja širpotrebam. "Atsildīt" celiņus no kārtīga stikla tekstolīta jau ir jāpacenšas. Vari izmantot sakausējumus ar zemāku kušanas temperatūru.

----------


## heinrx

nu tātad es labi pacentos :: saki ka ir vērts ar to pašu 100w mēgināt?

----------


## Isegrim_

Vari vēl lodāmuru ieslēgt caur regulējamo autotransformatoru un piegriezt, cik vajag. Tik vienmēr atceries - lodalvas sastāvā esošais svins u.c. _heavy metal_ ir traki toksiskas lietas   ::  . Neelpo tvaikus, nodrošini atsūcošo ventilāciju, padzen bērnus no darba vietas. Pirms neesi kārtīgi nomazgājis rokas, gar maizīti negrābsties!

----------


## tornislv

Isegrim, tu ko, Eiropas direktīvas esi salasījies vai Ziemassvētku piparkūkas pārēdies? Tad jau te visi forumieši būtu beigti!   ::

----------


## Isegrim_

Pietiekami tās draņķības esmu gadu gaitā sarijies. Sevišķi "uz ceļiem" (на коленке) kaut ko lodēdams - neesmu īpaši aprīkotā darba vietā rūpnīcā pie konveijera sēdējis. Noteikti nav veselībai par labu nākusi ķimizācija.

----------


## Kulakovs

Ir 5x1.5cm LED displejs no vienas ierīces. jautājums - kā izdarīt, lai aizmugurapgaismojums visulaiku paliek ieslēgts? Kā pieskaras kādai no kājiņām, tā uzreiz atkal iedegas uz laiku. Shēmu nav.

----------


## kaspich

> Ir 5x1.5cm LED displejs no vienas ierīces. jautājums - kā izdarīt, lai aizmugurapgaismojums visulaiku paliek ieslēgts? Kā pieskaras kādai no kājiņām, tā uzreiz atkal iedegas uz laiku. Shēmu nav.


 nu tak, skaties, kursh backlight izvads tiek komuteets un salaid uz iso..

----------


## Kulakovs

īsti nesapratu. Kā lai zinu kurš ir izvads backlight diodēm? Tas aizmugurapgaismojums iedehas pat tad, ja ar skūvgriezi pieskaras jeburai kājiņai, pat neizveidojot kontaktu ar citu kājiņu.

----------


## Janis1279

> īsti nesapratu. Kā lai zinu kurš ir izvads backlight diodēm? Tas aizmugurapgaismojums iedehas pat tad, ja ar skūvgriezi pieskaras jeburai kājiņai, pat neizveidojot kontaktu ar citu kājiņu.


 Vai maz vainīgs ir backlight apgaismojums kā tāds?
Cik man ir bijusi saskare ar LCD ekrāniem, displeja apgaismojuma barošanai ir savas neatkarīgas ķēdes. Varētu būt runa par kāda virsmas montāžas elementa auksto lodējumu, piemēram.

----------


## Zalic

Kura no šim shēmām būtu labāka TDA2003 tilta slēgumam? baigi daudz jau atšķirību nav, bet tomēr
1. Shēma
http://electroschematics.com/wp-content ... ge-bcl.jpg
2. Shēma
http://freecircuitdiagram.com/wp-conten ... bridge.gif

----------


## heinrx

Nez,man pirmais links neiet,otrajā nekādu shēmu neredzu ::

----------


## heinrx

kas vainas tai kura datashetos dota?

----------


## heinrx

Ceru ka nesitīsiet stipri-shēmā rezistoriem ir taisnstūra daļā iezīmētas līnijas ,cik noprotu šķērssvītra ir 1w,2 šķērssvītras 2w.Bet svītra pa diagonāli-vai 0,1w, es pareizi sapratu?

----------


## kaspich

diAGOnaali!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## heinrx

Tnx kaspich,izlaboju.Varbūt ir kas sakāms arī par tiem apzīmējumiem?  ::

----------


## kaspich

2 slipas: 0.12
1 sliipa: 0.25
1garenvirzienaa: 0.5
1 skjeersaam: 1 
2 skjeersaam: 2
u.t.t. [taalaak romieshu cipariem]

jaa, bija fail  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Apmēram tā:

----------


## heinrx

Liels paldies  ::

----------


## elektrys

sveiki. 
arii esmu liels nejeega elektronikaa.

oma likumu puslidz esmu izkodis.
kautko esmu lodeejis bet parastas kjeediites ar diodeem.

saprotu ka jaakaapj augstaak. 
tapeec man rodas varbut mulkjiigs jautaajums bet tomeer. 
aptuveni saprotu ka multivibrators straadaa bet nezinu kur kjeedee ieliekt led lai taas mirgotu.
luuk arii sheema peec kuras gatavojos taisit multivibratoru augshaa. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Trans ... brator.svg
varat izpaliidzeet?

----------


## Zalic

Rekurs mans multivibrators ar Led -> viewtopic.php?f=32&t=5490

----------


## AndrisZ

Bija te pirms laika jautājums kā apalvot PCB celiņus.
Vienu laiku lietoju ķīmisko metodi, kur pamatā bija , liekas, alvas hlorīds un vēl dažas sastāvdaļas.
Lieki karsēt celiņus ar lodāmuru gan nesaskatu nekādu jēgu. Kas vainas šādam izskatam?

----------


## Vikings

Piestrādājot pie celiņu lenķiem un novietojumiem (izskatam) un pieliekot barošanas kondiķus mikrenēm būtu pat baigi OK plate!
Celiņu aizsardzībai ir nopērkams lakai līdzīgs aerosols Argusa piedāvātās ķīmijas klāstā. Tā kā aizrauties ar alvošanu neredzu īpašu jēgu.

----------


## ddff

Izskatam ne vainas, tik celinji var oksideeties un peec laika kjuut zalji/melni. Varbuut tagad ir materiaali, ko var uzklaat uz plates un kas netraucee siltumapmainjai un turpmaakajiem remontiem. Manaa laikaa vieniigais variants bija laka un taa trauceeja visam, taapeec eertaak bija apalvot. Arii lodeejaas labaak, ja process aiznjeema nedeeljas vai meeneshus.

ddff

----------


## heinrx

stabilitrons,tad tas ir tas pats kas zenera diode,vai sprieguma slāpēšanas diode?
vienkārši shēmā ir norādīts kc510a,tas nozīmē ka es varu likt zenera diodi ar 10v,piemēram 1N5347B?vai arī šīs būs atbilstošāks analogs-1.5KE10A

----------


## Vikings

Šajā gadījumā stabilitrons pilnīgi noteikti.

----------


## heinrx

Tas kas piemēram lemonā pārdodas kā stabilitrons,elfā un argusā ir zem zenner diodes nosaukuma.Tas ka man vajadzīgs stabilitrons es saprotu,bet jautājums bija vai zenner diode ir tas pats?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, Zēnerdiode ir stabilitrons. Zēnerdiode šo nosaukumu ieguva no zinātnieka vārda, kurš stabilitronu izgudroja.

----------


## kaspich

taatad, iisais skaidrojums:
ir stabilitroni/zener diodes
ir supresori

stabilitroni ir paredzeeti:
a) U stabilzieeshanai
b) U ierobezhoshanai nelielu paarslodzu gadiijumaa

supresori/supresijas diodes ir paredzeeti:
U ieroebzhoshanai buutisku/smagu/lielu paarslodzu gadiijumaa.

supresoriem parasti ir plashaaki Utr u.c. spriegumi, tachu ir lielas Ipeak un Ppeak.

piemeeram, mazaas klases supresors [SMD]:
http://www.vishay.com/docs/88392/88392.pdf
iztur 600W slodzi 10/1000mS ciklaa [tb, noslodze 1/100, videejaa P=6W]
iztur Ipeak ap 30A [specifiskaa testaa, bet ar kaartu: 30..15A 1mS ilgu laiku]
uz iisiem sitieniem iztur pat 15kW [1uS iisi sitieni].

----------


## Isegrim

Sorry, mS - milisīmenss, vadāmības vienība.

----------


## kaspich

mekleeji, kas ir mS?  :: 
ipashi veeriigiem: ms  ::

----------


## Zalic

tākā ir pirmā saskare radusies ar PIC mikrokontrolieriem, tad nesaprotu, vai dotais ir pašam jāprogramē vai droši var likt iekšā un viss notiks -> PIC12F675 . tā mikroshēma ir iekš matu taisnotāja

----------


## Vikings

Viennozīmīgi jāprogrammē, ja vien nav pirkts kaut kādā komplektā, kurā atzīmēts, ka jau ir ieprogrammēts.

----------


## Isegrim

> mikroshēma ir iekš matu taisnotāja


 "Uzvalkiem tiks spožas pogas, 
Mati taisni būs - ne sprogas!"
Tā laikam ierīce priekš morīšiem    ::  .

----------


## elektrys

aa un veel kas.

peec kaa var noteikt kur tranzistoram ir emiters baze un kolektors vai labaak kaa iesaaceejam pasam gluzi vienkaarshi eksperimenteet?

un kaa var noteikt cik liela strava jalaiz cauri tranzistoram lai tas aizvertos vai otraadi - atveertos?

----------


## Zalic

meklē info datasheet, ar testeri var atrast bazi un noteikt vai tas p-n-p vai n-p-n, multimetrs jaieslēdz diodes merišanas režīmā

----------


## Delfins

Baigi vēls jau.. ilgi pētīju datasheet un forumus.. bet visticamāk atkal nolokoju fuse savam AVR.
Kurš varētu man FUSE noresetot atmega128!?

----------


## Delfins

Nezinu ko daru nepareizi, bet DEV boardā ielodējot svaigu čipu (atmega12 ::  un pieslēdzot USBasp nelasās pat chipa ID.
Īsais tā kā nevajadzētu būt, ar testeri notreisoju blakus esošus pinus.
TQFP čips pielodēts arī normāli, ar testeri arī izlaidu izvadus.
ISP vads ar pareizi savienots, jo iepriekš lasīja citu čipu, kuram fuses vēlāk nočakarēju.

----------


## M_J

Vai pārslēdzi USBasp uz mazo ātrumu? No rūpnīcas čips nāk iestādīts darbam no iekšējā RC ģeneratora, ja nemaldos ar frekvenci 2MHz. Ja USBasp ir ieslēgts darbam ar max. ātrumu, atmelis, kamēr tas nav pārslēgts uz ārējo kvarcu, kurš Tev šķiet ir 16Mhz, vienkārši netiek līdzi tam ātrumam, kādā viņu mēģina programmēt.

----------


## Delfins

Nu jumpers vislaik stāv uz `zemo` (Slow SCK).
Izpildot jebkuru komandu, flashers saka ka nevar dabūt `power on` targeta čipam. Resp. nekāda response nav.
Čips uzlodēts pareizi, pārbaudīju 1-pina pazīmi pret boardu.

ja gribās lodējumu redzēt, tad fullsize - http://www.bildites.lv/images/jtekr7ky96nkc0di7gcf.png
Apskatījos dīvainās vietas uz bildes, nav īso. Un pini visi klāt. Čips ir svaigs no "kastītes".

----------


## M_J

Manas nelielās pieredzes laikā ar atmega128 (kādi 50 saprogrammēti čipi), beigts čips ne reizi nav gadījies. Arī fuses ne reizi nav izdevies sačakarēt tā, lai vajadzētu izmantot parelēlo režīmu. Ja kādreiz kaut kas nav programmējies paša vaina vienmēr ir bijusi - kaut kur vai nu īsais vai garais, vai traucējumi. Es sāktu ar barošanas sprieguma un GND pārbaudi, pēc tam ar osciloskopu skatītos SPI līnijas programmēšanas laikā.
 p.s. bija gadījums - no jauna salodētais programmators neiet, kā pieliek osciloskopa taustu SCK līnijai, viss notiek. Osciloskopa tausta nelielā kapacitāte (daži desmiti pikofaradu) izrādījās pietiekama, lai nofiltrētu traucējumus.

----------


## Vikings

Pārbaudi vai barošanas džamperis ir savienots, jo iespējams, Tavam devboardam nepienāk barošana. Ja ir, nomēri barošanu uz devboarda, bez tās nekas noteikti nestrādās. Cik atceros viens forumietis izmantoja programmieri ar spogulī izvietotiem piniem, tas gadījumā nebiji Tu?
P.S. Lodēt gan vēl jātrenējas.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Mm.. nu zem mikroskopa jau viss izskatās drausmīgi  :: 

Par to barošanu jāpskatās, jo pieslēdzu nesen strādājošu atmega8 ar LCD un pieslēdzot USBasp, ar nelasa čipa ID.
ISP savienojums ir pareizs, jo iepriekš lasīja. Bet barošana pēc savienojuma netiek ņemta no USB.. kaut gan uz DEV boarda mirgoja LEDs, kad programmeris mēģināja komunicēt.
Nav tā, ka programmeris pie čipa barošanas OFF ir `izsitis` to?

SPI tiek izmanto izvadi GND/MOSI/MISO/SCK/Reset

----------


## Vikings

Nē, ļoti šaubos, ka procis būtu traumēts to neieslēgtu programmējot. Man pat ir bijis tā, ka procis iešujas bez barošanas, barojoties no programmēšanas signāliem.

----------


## Delfins

Jā, tieši tāpēc man iepriekšējai atmega128 programmeris lasīja čipa ID un pat varēja nolasīt visu Flash, bez barošanas.
Vai var kāds man pārbaudīt gan dev-boardu, gan usbasp? vai abi strādājoši? Labprāt ar kādu aliņu aizbrauktu un pamācītu/parādītu ar pirkstu, kur nofeiloju!?

PS: tieš tāpēc iepriekš interesējos par oscili, jo šitā nifiga neredz, ir kur kas nav..

----------


## Delfins

Hm, nu paklausīju te dažus un vēlreiz ar lodāmuru izgāju cauri kājām un beidzot ir konnekšons... tikai fuse-readeri nepareizi atpazīst čipu
http://www.bildites.lv/viewer.php?file= ... vzckms.png

Tas laikam dēļ tā atmega103 support bita ?

Tagad jāmēģina LEDs pamiršķināt un censties fuses nesačakarēt... webā ir dafiga daudz infas, bet katram savi settingi.
Man vajag uz 16Mhz pilno jaudu palaist čipu.


Upd: Aleluja... LEDs mirgo... bet pie programmēšanas verify izgāžās, jo USBasp nogļuko vai kā savādāk... nez, varbūt pa garu vads vai nekontakts? no USBasp līdz DEV platei aptuveni 10cm datu kabelis (neekranēts)
Varbūt papildus gļuki no gaisā esošajām līnijām, kad plate iekš breadboarda ?

----------


## M_J

Man eXtreme Burner ar atmega128 gļukoja. Kaut ko viņs tur nepareizi dara ar atmiņas adresāciju. Ir adresu apgabali, kuros viņš ieraksta galīgi ne to. Konkrētāk - viņš neparko negribēja ierakstīt bootloaderi, kurš kā zināms novietots atmiņas vecākajās adresēs. Ar atmega8, atmega8535, atmega16 viss ok. Tiem atmiņa mazāka, vienkāršāk organizēta. Tāpēc lietoju khazama. Tas atmega128 ieraksta korekti. Bet tā ikdienā programmatoru izmantoju tikai tik, cik pirmo reizi ierakstīt bootloaderi. Tālāk visu adru caur to. Ātrāk un ērtāk.
 p.s. kad pirmo reizi fuses iestādītas, programmatoru var pārslēgt uz max. ātrumu, viss notiek stipri ātrāk.

----------


## Vikings

Jap, man arī ar Extreme burneri ir bijuši visādi brīnumi, to izmantoju tikai lai mainītu fuses. Tālāk onanēju ar avrdude no commandline.

----------


## Delfins

Izskatās, ka kaut kur trokšņi.. beigās `khazama` rakstīja tikai caur monitora USB hubu.. pa taisno usbasp negribēja rakstīt, saka, ka target chips vairs nav pieejams. Hvz kas tur notiek, sākumā bij ok.

----------


## kaadzis

uzdevums: „Voltmetru slēgums”. Zīmējumā attēlotajā shēmā visi voltmetri ir vienādi, un to iekšējā pretestība ir daudz lielāka par jebkuru no citām shēmas pretestībām (voltmetri ir tuvu ideālajiem). 
Ko rāda katrs no voltmetriem, ja rezistoru pretestības ir vienādas, bet ķēdes ieejā pieliktais spriegums ir U = 4,5 V?
p.s v1=v2= 0.5v un v3=1v 
bet jautājums: kā tas tiek iegūts? p.p.s uzdevums no fizikas olimpiādes!

----------


## kaspich

ja nav nosleepums - kaadaas olimpiaadees tad shadi uzdevumi? sho te 5min laikaa galvaa vajadzeetu varet atrisinaat  ::

----------


## kaadzis

2009 gada valsts fizkas olimpiādes uzdevums!  ::  uz simulatoru uzliku un jā sanāca atbildēs dotie rezultāti, bet man interesē tieši tā paša gaita, kā to ir iespējams dabūt!  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

1. Vai proti izrēķināt spriegumu uz katras no pretestībām R , Ja jā, izdari to, tad runāsim tālāk.

----------


## kaadzis

protu! un to arī izdarīju! ja tas uzdevums būtu tik vienkāršs jautājumi nebūtu!

----------


## kaspich

mja.. liimenis krities. kaut gan - par sho teemu arii 17 gadus atpakalj nebija nekas mega..  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Kā? Kur atbilde? Formulu lūdzu!

----------


## kaadzis

ok pagaidām vēljoprojām izskaidrojumu un apreiķina gaitu neesmu redzējis! ja visi tik gudri vai varat pa solīšiem uzmest?

----------


## kaspich

> ok pagaidām vēljoprojām izskaidrojumu un apreiķina gaitu neesmu redzējis! ja visi tik gudri vai varat pa solīšiem uzmest?


 kas ir pareIkjins???? ciinities. aada jeega priekshaa visu pateikt..

----------


## AndrisZ

Tu nemāki izrēķināt sprieguma kritumu uz vienādām virknē slēgtām pretestībām?

----------


## moa

Tīri pēc shēmas skatot un vērā ņemot teikto, izņemot to p.s. protam tur nekādi nevar būt ne V1 un V2 pa 0.5V nedz V3 1V, johaidī!
Ja viss dotais ir kā raksta. 

EDIT: mja, var gan būt, pats aplažojos ::   V1 un V2 ir paralēlslēgums, kam virknē ir V3 un ņemot vērā to vienādo iekšējo pretestību, tā tomēr sanāk.

----------


## kaadzis

man tā patīk visi šiet "gudrie" cilvēki kuri te tēlo (var jau būt ka arī ir gudri) ka visu zin, bet kad viņiem pajautā lai izskaidro, tad brauc augumā- kā tu nemāki to un to un to bla bla bla! ja esat tik gudri uzraksti man valsts fizikas olimpiādes cienīgu atbildi un tad iespējams manas domas par tevi mainīsies līdz tam - nē! tas ka tu mosh galvā māki uzrēķināt uz rupji sakot nahaļavu, man ir pilnīgi pie kājas!
un jā uzdevumu vārds vārdā nokopēju un zīmējumu vnk pārzīmēju uz ltspice. un atbildes ieliku no atbilžu lapas.

----------


## AndrisZ

Viss tajā uzdevumā ir pareizi. Arī simulators cilvēkam uzrādīja to pašu.
Normāls uzdevums ar mazu "āķīti"   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Kaadzi, neviens Tev šoreiz augumā nebrauc, tik grib lai Tu soli pa solim tiec pie pareizās atbildes.
Tad kāds spriegums ir uz R5 , piemēram?   Ar formulu, lūdzu, bez simulatora!
Ja kas nav skaidrs prasi!

----------


## AndrisZ

> V1 un V2 ir paralēlslēgums, kam virknē ir V3


 Tas jau ir tas "āķitis" , tik Kaadzis laikam apvainojies un devies pie miera. Žēl.

----------


## oxx

Sveiki!

Jautajums par mikrofonu mašīnā. Automašīnā uzstādīts šāds mikrofons: http://www.loks.lv/lv/view/aa002_mikrofons. Viss skaisti un jauki, kamēr neiedarbina dzinēju - uzreiz sākas sprakšķi un saruna vairs nav saklausāma. Auto ir ar dīzeļdzinēju, ja tas kaut ko maina.
Ir kāds veids, ar ko iespējams atbrīvot mikrofonu no šiem blakustrokšņiem?
Paldies.

----------


## kaspich

1. ko noziimee - dizejdzineejs? ir diesel ar mehaanisku sukni un mehaanisku taa vadiibu, ir diesel ar common rail un elektroniku ne pa jokam
2. ko noziimee - spraksji? kaadi tie ir? aprakstu [preciizu]

----------


## oxx

Auto ir 2007. gada, domāju, ka pārbāzts ar elektroniku.
Sprakšķi ir ritmā ar motora apgriezieniem. No sākuma domāju, ka ģenerators pie vainas, taču tad skaņa būtu sīcoša, cik ir nācies saskarties ar radio traucējumiem automašīnās.

----------


## kaspich

nu, hvz. var buut suuknja, spraulu, vaarstu vadiiba.
skaidrs, ka shaadam auto neko nepemainiisi.
varianti:
izmantot kvalitatiivus aksesuaarus [branda], tad vari nesta atpakalj;
bruakt pie akada meistara.

neta ietvaros risinaajums for dummies man nav ..

----------


## guguce

Vai barots tiek pa tiešo no ''borta''?

----------


## oxx

Barots tiek caur šādu barošanas bloku: http://www.mini-box.com/DCDC-USB.
Interesanti, ka ar līdzīgas uzbūves mikrofonu no tā paša ražotāja, problēmu nav. Kaut kas paša mikrofona shēmā.

----------


## guguce

Kas vēl no tā bloka barojās?

----------


## oxx

Vēl barojas mobilais DVR, bet tas pavisam noteikti netraucē, jo kā jau teicu, problēma sākas iedarbinot auto. Tāpat, ar citu mikrofonu trokšņu nav. Škrobe, ka tos normālos mikrofonus pagaidām nevar dabūt.

----------


## kaspich

ha, esi uzraavies uz to pashu, ko es  :: 
mikrofona vads nav ekraneets  ::  
nomaini vadu pret normaalu, un straadaas.

----------


## Puupols

Nedusmojas. Jāsaslēdz shēmiņa, bet no tā īsti daudz neko nesaprptu- tikai sāku.
Par apzīmējumiem:
R1, R2 urr- rezistors
C1, C2 utt - kondensators
D1, D2 - diodes. 
Tas apmēram skaidrs. Bet ko, piemēram, nozīmē R1: 47K ?  ::   Tas vnk ir kaut kāds rezistora apzīmējums/nosaukums, jo pretestība tāc ir omi?

----------


## Vikings

47K nozīmē 47 kiloomi.

----------


## Puupols

> 47K nozīmē 47 kiloomi.


 Paldies! Tādas aizdomas jau bija...

----------


## heinrx

Ciu,svaidās man mājās tāds universālais barošanas bloks,bet kā izrādās ar defektu.To defektu es gan jau izkodīšu(jau noprotu kur lielākais kasjaks sēž),bet pamērot voltāžu iznāk ka apmēram 30v dc vietā nāk ārā 12v(ar analogo testeri),kas interesanti,digitālais rāda ka ir apmēram 3v ac  :: ,ja manuāli tresterim pārslēdzu uz dc tad vispār 0v.kādēļ tāda atšķirība?

----------


## heinrx

nu ko diodes ok.aizdomas neapstiprinājās ,jārok dziļāk  ::

----------


## heinrx

un ja nu pieņemt ka kondensatori ir čau,un ārā nāk pulsējoša līdzstrāva,tas var digitālajam testerim tikt uzskatīts kā maiņstrāva?
Kondensatori tomēr vairāk vai mazāk ir ok.
pačubinājos ap diožu tiltu,un mistika ar ac pazuda,,arī digitālais sāk rādīt to pašu ko analogais,bet nesaprotu,ko es tur varēju mainīt?bet nu paredzētais spriegums tāpat nav  ::  laikam jālodē ārā traņi un jāpārbauda,bet nu to rīt.

----------


## habitbraker

protams, ka pulseejosa DC kautko uzraadiis AC reziimaa

----------


## heinrx

> protams, ka pulseejosa DC kautko uzraadiis AC reziimaa


 aizdomas ka laikam jau multimetrs kautko gļučīt sāk,šim- http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=15332 cik noprotu pašam vajadzētu saprast vai ac vai dc,hz,a varbūt arī nē  ::

----------


## kaspich

shoreiz vnk leitotaaja stulbums paarspeeja razhotaaja izstraades speejas  ::

----------


## heinrx

Varbūt precīzāk?Kurā vietā te ir stulbums?
Ja uzmanīgāk būtu lasījis,tad saprastu,ka es manuāli uz dc biju pārslēdzis.  ::

----------


## heinrx

un tas ka es uz sitienu neierubīju ka dc ar lielu pulsāciju var tikt nomērīta kā ac,nu sry,nedomāju ka tā iesācējam ir tik traģiska kļūme  ::

----------


## heinrx

Un ja kas ,visas manas idejas, kas parādās forumā ir kaspicha,tās es viņam nozagu,pirms viņš viņas paspēja uzrakstīt  :: 
nu gan piespamoju,apsolos laboties!  ::

----------


## kaspich

vo, molodec, jau sac domaat  :: 
Tev ir saiidzinoshi kruts multimetrs, kas AC rezhiimaa atfiltree DC komponenti. leetakiem/vienkaarshaakiem ir taa, ka AC rezhimaa raada summu: ac+dc, piedevaam, ar mistiskiem koeficientiem.
taapeec - ja nav paarlieciibas [nav zinaams], kas naak aaraa - jaapaarbauda abaas modees - AC un DC.
analogajiem parasti ir vnk tiltinjsh ieejaa AC rezhiimaa - meerot AC rezhimaa: lidzspriegumu raada, bet nedaudz samazinaatu.

----------


## heinrx

nu ko,četri traņi no pieciem beigti  ::  kāds varbūt var ieteikt iveikalu,kur var pasūtīt krievu ražojuma tranzistorus?
un vēl jokaini liekas ka it kā rūpnieciski ražotam aparātam tranzistori paralēli slēgti!neredzu jēgu,varbūt atbilstošas jaudas traņi bija beigušies?  :: Vai nu es kautko spēcīgi jaucu  ::

----------


## heinrx

Ok ,nu ko pameklējot internetā,beidzot sapratu kas ir darlingtona slēgums,un savām acīm redzēju kā izskatās dabā :: 
F***,blin nu nav tas darlingtona slēgums,reāli paralēli slēgti,vaitad tā drīkst slēgt tranzistorus?  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Var slēgt paraleli. Tik tranzistorus vajag līdzīgus pielasīt un ar rezistoriem pieregulēt, lai strāva vienādi sadalās. Labāk, protams, atrast jaudīgāku tranzistoru.

----------


## heinrx

Paldies par izsmeļošu atbildi.Līdz ar to laikam būs man vienkāršāk piemeklēt vienu jaudīgāku,nekā pirkt divus jaunus un tad censties viņus salāgot(man pat nav ne mazākā priekšstata kā to veikt  ::  )

----------


## macuks

Sveiki, negribēju taisīt jaunu topiku tāpēc pajautāšu šeit.

Sākšu ar to  kad gribu ustaisīt vienu vienkāršu shēmiņu,bet pa smuko  ::  
šīs ir tas ko es gribu ustaisīt, bet nevis nopirkt gatavu Diy ko pašam salodēt , bet taisīt visu no nulles!!  ::  
http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/739pl.pdf 

Man ir iepirktas gandrīz visas detaļas, Iz''nemot tranzistorus, jo kad biju argusā man teica kad viņiem tādi vispār nau bijuši nekad, tad man jautājums ar kādien tranzistoriem es varu aizvoetot šitos  BC558B  BC548B. 

Un vel man ir 3mm foto tranzistors, nevis 5 mm bet tas laikam  neko nemaina. Un vai es varu tur pielikt jebkādu pīkstulīti, jeb man ir jāpērk kautāds speciāls.


Un visu šito es gribu lodēt virsū uz paštaisītas plates.

Cik saprotu ir jādara šitā:
1.Jadabūn plate ar fotolaku.
2. Jāisprintē spoguļatēlā shēma ( uz kāda papīra un kur to nopirk???)
3.Jāpieliek pie lampas 
4. jātīsta ar ķīmiju
5.Jākodina ar dzels hlorīdu.

----------


## habitbraker

Nem BC547
Nu piikstuli nem, ja atbilst spriegumam. Ceru, ka tu nedomaa piikstuli no tumbaam  :: 
Par to forotranzistoru pofig.

Par plati : Ja tu gribi plati taisiit ar gaismošanu tad skaties šeit viewtopic.php?f=12&t=161

----------


## macuks

> Nem BC547
> Nu piikstuli nem, ja atbilst spriegumam. Ceru, ka tu nedomaa piikstuli no tumbaam 
> Par to forotranzistoru pofig.
> 
> Par plati : Ja tu gribi plati taisiit ar gaismošanu tad skaties šeit viewtopic.php?f=12&t=161

----------


## macuks

> Nem BC547
> Nu piikstuli nem, ja atbilst spriegumam. Ceru, ka tu nedomaa piikstuli no tumbaam 
> Par to forotranzistoru pofig.
> 
> Par plati : Ja tu gribi plati taisiit ar gaismošanu tad skaties šeit viewtopic.php?f=12&t=161


 Nu jā pīkstulīsi man kaitkādi ir, bet vai to   BC547 trani varēs likt visās trijās vietās??

----------


## habitbraker

Nee, tikai BC548 vietaa. PNP ir BC557

----------


## macuks

tad BC548B vieta var nemt ____ PNP BC557

Un ko tad BC558B  vietā ņemt______

----------


## habitbraker

Nee. 
BC548 nem 547
un 558 vietaa 557

----------


## macuks

Varbūt kādam kuram nav slinkums var man palīdzēt ustaisīt šiš shēmas http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/739pl.pdf layout.

Tā lai viss būtu pēc izmēriem un atliktu tikai printēt ārā uz tā foto papīra!!

----------


## heinrx

es ieteiktu pašam pārzīmēt,nekā sarežģīta,kāreiz lai apgūtu pašus pamatus.

----------


## Puupols

*Šodien biju ARGUSĀ, jo šis tas bija nepieciešams... bet nu NEKAD TUR VAIRS NETAISOS IEGRIEZTIES, jo tādu attieksmi no pārdevēja puses sen nekur nebiju sastapis. Tāda sajūta, ka pircēju vispār nepamana, (konkrēti 2 pārdevēji- viens augšā otrs apakšā) abi darbojas kko ar savām lietām, kuras netiek uz reiz pārtrauktas arī tad, ja kko uzprasa. Nu vispār nesmuks serviss.*

----------


## heinrx

drīkstu es П210B vietā likt П210A?Papētot parametrus itkā A variants liekas pārāks  ::  tie traņi ,ja kas,regulējama barošanas bloka izejā.
pāris postus iepriekš brīnījos kādēļ lai padomju inženieris būtu licis paralēli traņus ,un sapratu-šerpāku ta nebij  ::  donorus П210A izņēmu no aparāta kam 4 bija paralēli  ::

----------


## heinrx

Ups,nē bij gan šerpāki,slikti skatījos.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja gribi noteikti sovjetu germānija p-n-p, ņem labāk ГТ-806. Tie П210 bija totāli sūdi ar milzīgu izkliedi un brāķa procentu. Paskaties līknes - h21e pēc Ic. Sapratīsi, kāpēc tos tranzistorus paralēli krāmē.

----------


## heinrx

П210'man ir pa ķērienam,pagaidām likšu tos,tad manīs.Bet paralēli liekot ,ar rezistoriem salāgojot, mērās pretestība starp bāzi un kolektoru?Un vēl tuvākajās dienās patukšošu senus krājumus ar sovjetu traņiem,kurus ir jēga turēt?Nemšu visus un taisīšu saules bateriju ,bet nu negribās sačakarēt tādus kam ir kautkāda vērtība  :: Nu f***,dabūtajiem П210A arī starp k un e zvanās,tā taču darbspējīgam tranzistoram nevar būt?Vai es kļūdos?

----------


## Zalic

BD679 ir darlingtona tranzistors, bet argusā nava, ir kādi analogi ko argusā var dabūt?

----------


## habitbraker

No pirmaa acu uzmetiena likaas vienkaarsa lieta - apreekinaat Z kopeejo
Beigu beigaas rezultaatu ieguvu, bet taa sakariiba sanaaca nenormaali murgaina  (bet pareiza  :: )
Varbuut kaads vareetu savu versiju pateikt?

Ja visi R ir vienaadi, tad Zin = R
Lai vieglaak, tad R1=R5 un R2=R3=R4.

paldies  ::

----------


## macuks

salodēju šito shēmu http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/739pl.pdf

Problēma tāda kad nestrādā, parbaidiju 3 reizes viss itkā pareizi, Vienīgais tur ir paigi dīvaini, pie detaļu saraksta rakstīts, kad vajadzīgs - 220uF  kondiķis, bet paša shēmā ir iezīmēts
100uF, es ieliku to 100uF varbūt tomēr vajadzēja likt otru??

----------


## kaspich

pilniigi vienalga, vai 47, vai 100, vai 220uF.

tatad - pamaaciibu sadaljaa ir mani nejeegas ieteikumi shemas izvelei. un tajos 1. punktaa ir rakstiits:

* sheemai jaabuut skaidram un vienakarsham darbiibas aprakstam. ja Tu saproti [no apraksta] kaa tas darbojas - ir ok. ja nee - slikti.* 

es saprotu, ka Tu nesaproti, aka taa darbojas, un tas ir slikti. tagad njem, tulko to PL aprakstu, un meegjini saprast, kas/kaapeec kaa [ne]straadaa.
un i nemeegjini tupa mainiit detaljas! taa dara tikai kretiini! i nesaac shaadu praksi!

----------


## macuks

> pilniigi vienalga, vai 47, vai 100, vai 220uF.
> 
> tatad - pamaaciibu sadaljaa ir mani nejeegas ieteikumi shemas izvelei. un tajos 1. punktaa ir rakstiits:
> 
> * sheemai jaabuut skaidram un vienakarsham darbiibas aprakstam. ja Tu saproti [no apraksta] kaa tas darbojas - ir ok. ja nee - slikti.* 
> 
> es saprotu, ka Tu nesaproti, aka taa darbojas, un tas ir slikti. tagad njem, tulko to PL aprakstu, un meegjini saprast, kas/kaapeec kaa [ne]straadaa.
> un i nemeegjini tupa mainiit detaljas! taa dara tikai kretiini! i nesaac shaadu praksi!


 Vienīgais es gribu piebilst, kad es nenopirku gatavu komplektu ko jāsaodē, bet pats salasīju visas detaļas un izkodināju plati!!

----------


## kaspich

super! taa turpinaat! tagad tikai meegjini ierubiities, kaa viss straadaa!

----------


## ddff

> salodēju šito shēmu http://www.argus.lv/pub/datasheets/739pl.pdf
> 
> Problēma tāda kad nestrādā, parbaidiju 3 reizes viss itkā pareizi, Vienīgais tur ir paigi dīvaini, pie detaļu saraksta rakstīts, kad vajadzīgs - 220uF  kondiķis, bet paša shēmā ir iezīmēts
> 100uF, es ieliku to 100uF varbūt tomēr vajadzēja likt otru??


 Veciit, tur ir par maz detalju, lai kaut kas nestraadaatu...
Tas kondensators komplektaa ar R5 nosaka cik ilgi jaagaida liidz jandaalinjsh ies valjaa.

ddff

----------


## heinrx

Mana intuīcija saka ka ir otrādāk ielodēts vai nu kondensators,mazāk ticams ka tranzistori nepareizi ielikti.

----------


## Janis1279

Vai pjezo elementa polaritāti (+ izvads pie elektrolīta + izvada ) esi ņēmis vērā ?

----------


## kaspich

tur ir jaabuut nevis pjezo elementam, bet pjezopiikstuliitim  :: 
ielodeejot LED, taa mirgoja, taadad - paarejais straadaa.

----------


## macuks

> tur ir jaabuut nevis pjezo elementam, bet pjezopiikstuliitim 
> ielodeejot LED, taa mirgoja, taadad - paarejais straadaa.


 Tieši tā. Nebiju nopircis pareizo pīkstulīti, tagat viss ir salabots un strādā!!

Paldies par palīdzību!!

----------


## Ambed

Sveiki! Vēlos uztaisīt šo termo-dzesi http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm.Visas detaļas ir atrastas, izņemot vienu - stabilitrons D2 10V.Tāds nav pieejams, bet ir pieejami 9V un 11V stabilitroni, kuru no tiem būtu labāk izmantot?

----------


## Vikings

Droši vien, ka 9V būtu piemērotāks, jo gadījumā ja svārstīsies 12V barošana tad stabilizējamā strāva mainīsies procentuāli mazāk un attiecīgi arī spriegums svārstīsies mazāk. Ja ļoti gribās 10V - vari ņemt TL431 un pieliekot divus ārējos rezistorus varēsi dabūt 10V.

----------


## JDat

Manuprāt nav tik traki. Itkā var jebkuru likt. Es balsotu par 9.1 Volti. Cik sapratu, tad tas stabilitrons uztaisa references spriegumu no kura tālāk notiek mērījumi un salīdzināšanas pārējais shēmas daļai.

----------


## Janis1279

Manuprāt vari likt gan 9V, gan 11V stabilitronu. Pie tam tekstā bija arī piezīme :
If you just happen to have a regulated 12V supply handy, leave out the 10V zener diode, use a short circuit for R5, and just use the circuit as is.

----------


## kaspich

> Sveiki! Vēlos uztaisīt šo termo-dzesi http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm.Visas detaļas ir atrastas, izņemot vienu - stabilitrons D2 10V.Tāds nav pieejams, bet ir pieejami 9V un 11V stabilitroni, kuru no tiem būtu labāk izmantot?


 principaa, korektak buutu likt ko krietni mazaku: 4.5...voltus.
tiem ir mazakas dinamiskas pretestiibas, da i visa padariishana buus nejuutigaaka pret 12v izmainjaam.

p.s. protams, vienlaiciigi palielinot R5 lidz kaadiem 2K [ar kaartu]

----------


## heinrx

Labsvakars,man ir nepieciešams trafs uz kādiem 15w,un ir it kā atbilstošas jaudas serde,bet tas dzelzis pēc būtības nav bijis trafs,tas ir el.magnēts elektriskajā krāsu smidzonātājpistolē.Tātad vai tādā magnētā izmantotā serde ir izmantojama trafam?

----------


## Vikings

Jā, un vecā gludekļa elektrības vads derīgs trafa tinumam.
Vecais, beidz ākstīties, ņem un nopērc to trafu Argusā vai Latgalītē.

----------


## heinrx

ok,tad laikam jāmet miskastē.Bet nu paskaidro kādēļ gan gludekļa vads neder tinumiem?  ::   ::   ::  pamato.

----------


## heinrx

es protams ar gludekļu vadiem netīšu,bat ar ko viņš būtu sliktāks par citu?Nu neņemot vērā ka ka tas būs par īsu!

----------


## Isegrim

> ok,tad laikam jāmet miskastē.Bet nu paskaidro kādēļ gan gludekļa vads neder tinumiem?    pamato.


 Ticamākais pamatojums - necieņa pret santīmpišanu.

----------


## kaspich

> Labsvakars,man ir nepieciešams trafs uz kādiem 15w,un ir it kā atbilstošas jaudas serde,bet tas dzelzis pēc būtības nav bijis trafs,tas ir el.magnēts elektriskajā krāsu smidzonātājpistolē.Tātad vai tādā magnētā izmantotā serde ir izmantojama trafam?


 ko/ko? nu tak.. kuda..

----------


## heinrx

::  tas laikam arī būs vienīgais pamatojums

----------


## heinrx

> Labsvakars,man ir nepieciešams trafs uz kādiem 15w,un ir it kā atbilstošas jaudas serde,bet tas dzelzis pēc būtības nav bijis trafs,tas ir el.magnēts elektriskajā krāsu smidzonātājpistolē.Tātad vai tādā magnētā izmantotā serde ir izmantojama trafam?
> 
> 
>  ko/ko? nu tak.. kuda..


 un tu arī pamato  :: 
ja tam magnētam pēc būtības serde ir parasta krievu š tipa serde!tikai viena mala ir kustīgi piestiprināta.ja es būtu drošs ka tur serdē nav parasts bleķis bet gan atbilstošs elektotehniskais skārds,tad kur problēma viņu darbināt ka trafu,protams pārlasot serdi.

----------


## heinrx

es nevēlos nevienu aizvainot,bet nu atbildes tipa -nu kuda,vai ierosinājums ar gludekļu vadiem tīt(kuri ir taisīti no speciālā un ultraslepenā vara sakausējuma, izmantojama tikai barošanai iercēm ar lielu pretestību un darba temperatūru utt....)
Un lai arī būtu es santīmpisējs,man par to nav kauns  ::  nu nah. man pirkt trafu pa apmēram 9Ls,ja es pa to naudu nopērku sev pivo,meitai lelli,un sūkdams pivo,klausīdamies labu mūziku,vienā vakarā uztinu trafu!

----------


## kaspich

> es nevēlos nevienu aizvainot,bet nu atbildes tipa -nu kuda,vai ierosinājums ar gludekļu vadiem tīt(kuri ir taisīti no speciālā un ultraslepenā vara sakausējuma, izmantojama tikai barošanai iercēm ar lielu pretestību un darba temperatūru utt....)


 cilvek - lasi par trafiem - kaadi materiaali, akapeec.
un par materiaaliem, un padomaa, kaapeec nihroms ar lielu iipatneejo pretestiibu un bez izolaacijas neder  ::  sore, uz galiigi laameriigiem jautaajumiem atbildes jameklee pasham  ::

----------


## heinrx

Nu ok,meklēšu googlē atbildi par serdes materiāla  atšķirībām.

----------


## heinrx

koroče cik sapratu serdes materiāls ir tāds pats.bet nu ķīnas skārds man uzticību neiedveš un līdz ar to tas magnēts aizies miskastē.sry par traci.labāk nebūtu vaicājis  ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, nu labi jau, ka pavaicāji, vienkārši loģiski škiet, ka mūsdienās kad ir TIK liels piedāvājums ar visu kaut ko nu nevajadzētu žmiegties un ar kreisiem materiāliem mēģināt kaut ko panākt. Protams, ka var tīt, tikai vai tiešām šis laiks kurā būs uztapis, visdrīzāk zem vidēja līmeņa esošs trafs Tev atmaksāsies.
Protams, ka var tīt arī ar gludekļa vadu, tikai tam gan izolācija ir ļoti bieza, kas aizpildījuma koeficientu padarīs pilnīgi necilvēcīgu, arī šķērsgriezums ir pārāk liels priekš 15W ja vien to netin sekundārajā un netaisies šos 15W noņemt, piemēram, no 1,5V sprieguma, kas radīs vajadzību pēc vada, kurš spēj droši caur sevi laist 10A.

----------


## heinrx

es sapratu,bet nu pats tas tīšanas process nav īpaši sarežģīts,un ir vienkāršoti aprēķini pēc kuriem sanāk baigi pat ok rezultāts.piemēram šis http://cityradio.narod.ru/bp/rast.html 
pēc šiem aprēķiniem uztinu vienu toru uz 100w un sanāca pat ļoti ok,tukšgaitas strāva bij laikam bij kautkas ap .03A(nevēlos samelot),sekundārajā spriegums sanāca 24.3 salīdzinājumā ar vajadzīgajiem 24v.bet savukārt viens š veidīgais pēc tiem aprēķiniem īsti precīzi nesanāca ,bija jājauc un metodom tika jāpiekoriģē.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ok, pie +10..15% in spanja miera/tueksgaitas straavu paarbaudiiji?  ::

----------


## heinrx

nē  :: tas ir 100w trafam piemēram 10w lampiņu pieslēgt un tad veikt mērījumus?

----------


## kaspich

> nē tas ir 100w trafam piemēram 10w lampiņu pieslēgt un tad veikt mērījumus?


 nee, tas ir pie 230+15% ieejaa veikt meeriijumus  ::

----------


## heinrx

nu vajadzēs kādā brīvā brīdī pamērīt,kaut gan nesanāks-latrs liekas tikai 240v spēj dot ārā.

----------


## kaspich

> nu vajadzēs kādā brīvā brīdī pamērīt,kaut gan nesanāks-latrs liekas tikai 240v spēj dot ārā.


 panjem jebkuru zemvoltiigu trafinju un sekundaaro pisleedz virknee  ::

----------


## heinrx

Par tādu iespēju nebiju aizdomājies :: 
kaut gan īsti neiebraucu  ::  
ja pareizi sapratu tad ņemu kaut kādu trafu slēdzu sekundāro pie latra sekundārā un primārajā pieslēgtajam trafam dabūšu vajadzīgos 264,5v.
bet tu teici ka sekundārais jāslēdz virknē  ::  ar latra sekundāro ?primāro?jebkurā gadījumā nesaprotu kā tas nostrādās

----------


## Janis1279

šeit :
http://www.osipoff.ru/Joomla/index.php? ... &f=4&t=103

zem virsraksta ar Nr. *1690*  ir shēma ar komentāru.

----------


## heinrx

tnx.nu man arī pielēca  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Man viens jautaajums radaas (kaspich?)
Par KB pastiprinaataaja Au
Saprotu kaa rodas Au, ar C6, bet kaads vins ir bez ?
Itkaa vajadeetu buut R10/(R7||R8||R9), [re nenemu veeraa] ,bet simulaacijaa neapstiprinaas..  ::

----------


## kaspich

bez taa C pastiprinaajums [peec AC] tuvosies h21 [ja signaala avota Rint=0] vai R10/Rint, ja sho lielumu attieciiba <<h21
baazes R ietekme ir/buus h21 reizhu mazaaka kaa Tu esi pienjeemis savaa formulaa  :: 
jo, attieciibaa uz tam baazes R tranis jau pastiprina [ir sleegts kopemitera sleegumaa].  ::

----------


## habitbraker

aaa nu pareiz! tie baazes R tachu beta reizes mazaaki skatoties no emitera. tikai re saak kautko mainiit
nu ar sito formulu viss sanaak
Au=R10/(((R7||R :: /beta+re)||R9)   ::   thanks!!

----------


## eostrix

Iekš P-Cad PCB 2006 ir sanācis saskarties ar tādu problēmu, ka atverot vaļā iepriekš saglabātu iespiedplati ar jau uzzīmētu plates kontūru _Board_ slānī, nav vairs iespējams mainīt kontūra izmērus, kā arī iezīmēt to. Pirms konkrētās iespiedplates saglabāšanas, dotais kontūrs ir pilnībā rediģējams.
Pieļauju iespēju, ka pašas programmas iestatījumos varētu nebūt atķeksēts kāds lodziņš, kurš par šo joku atbild, vai arī pašai operētājsistēma īsti nevēlas draudzēties ar kādu rindiņu no P-Cad koda. Vienmēr paliek arī citi varianti.
Kurā virzienā man vajadzētu skatīties, lai šai problēmai varētu atrast risinājumu?

----------


## GTC

... nēesmu pārliecināts (ar P-Cad nekad nēesmu strādājis), bet paralēles velkot ar koreli, tad pēdējā ir tāds variants - ja saglabājot projektu, objekti nav sagrupēti, tad tas to izdara automātiski, respektīvi, no jauna atverot projektu, visi objekti ir sagrupēti. Ja vajag ko rediģēt, tad viss ir jāatgrupē.
... nu tāds domu grauds, varbūt noder!  :: 

G.

----------


## Vikings

Zinu, kas par vainu. P-CAD 2006 board slāņa kontūru automātiski pārkonvertē par board outline object. Lai to iezīmētu, ieej Options->Selection Mask->Single Selection un ieklikšķini Board outline. Vispār Selection mask ir ļoooti vērtīga ocija ja gribi lai, piemēram ar vienu iezīmēšanu iezīmēt tikai Top slānī esošus komponentus vai citādas kombinācijas, kuras pa vienam atzīmējot aizņemtu ilgu laiku.

----------


## eostrix

Paldies Vikingam, palīdzēja ieteikums.

----------


## heinrx

cienītie elektroniķi-ja trafam sekundārais tinums zvanās ar serdi kādas sekas var būs ilglaicīgi to pieslēdzot tīklam?

----------


## jans

Precizē trafa parametrus un kam domats trafs?

----------


## Vikings

Pilnīgi iespējams, ka trafs tāds ir uzražots - esmu redzējis padaudz tāda tipa Padomjlaika trafus. Viņam viena izejas klemme ir savienota ar masu. Tas pilnīgi noteikti radīs problēmas, ja mēģināsi trafa izejas spriegumu taisnot un tad uz korpusu vienot iztaisnotā mīnusu. Šo konstrukcijas īpatnību var apiet vienkārši šo izejas zemējumu aizvācot.

----------


## heinrx

trafs apmēram 8-10w ,divi sekundārie,viens no viņiem zvanās uz serdi,iemesls-pašam līkas rokas  ::  trafiņam mazliet pietinu sekundāro tinumu,pēdējā rinda vairs jēdzīgi nesanāca,(tinu caurverot jo serde sametināta),uztinot vajadzīgo skaitu pārmērīju,viss bij ok.Aizlēju visu ar epoksīdiem,intereses pēc vēlreiz pamērot zvanās.pat nezinu sviest laukā,vai lai paliek kā ir ::

----------


## jans

Ja viens vijums spiežas tas neko briesmīgu nedarīs ja nebus korpus pie mīnusa,iesledz lai pastradā tuksgaitā,ja silst tad nekas pratigs nesanaks.

----------


## heinrx

kādas 20 minūtes jau ir pieslēgts,auksts kā nāve.pamēgināšu lielākai drošībaas sajūtai kādu stundu padarbināt  ::

----------


## Vikings

Rēķini, ka ja mēģināši to darbināt konstrukcijā kurā pie šī paša korpusa skaras barošanas mīnuss - tad sāksies lielas problēmas. Bija man reiz tāds darbiņš - kaut kādā cehā kompresoram nodedzis vadības barošanas trafiņš. Vietējais elektriķis piemeklējis pēc spriegumiem vietā , bet tas nestrādā - sit āra primārajā drošinātaju. Vinš bija atradis kaut kādu kreiso kombināciju ar vadiem kad kaut kas strādāja, bet gļukaini. Sāku mērīt un sākumā pilnīgi apstulbu kā tajā sistēmā viss gāja šķērsām. Bet kad atradu iezemēto trafa sekundāro - tas visu izskaidroja. Atvienoju šo zemējumu un pēc tā sudzības nav bijušas.

----------


## heinrx

Pat stundu darbinot nesilst,bet tomēr neizmantošu viņu.Tas tomēr ir mans brāķis kuram pats sev garantiju nespēju dot  ::

----------


## Ambed

Sveiki!Atkal man jums ir muļķīgs jautājums. Nesen uztaisīju šo termoregulātoru http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm, kuram kā sensori tiek izmantotas diodes 1n4007, vai es varu šīs diodes aizstāt ar tranzistoriem, izmantojot vienu no tā p-n pārejām?Piem. bd139 ?Vai tomēr tas nebūs tik vienkārši?

----------


## defs

> Sveiki!Atkal man jums ir muļķīgs jautājums. Nesen uztaisīju šo termoregulātoru http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm, kuram kā sensori tiek izmantotas diodes 1n4007, vai es varu šīs diodes aizstāt ar tranzistoriem, izmantojot vienu no tā p-n pārejām?Piem. bd139 ?Vai tomēr tas nebūs tik vienkārši?


  Tak vari nopirkt termopretestības. http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103 ... =2a&page=1
Ja gribi likt konkrētus tranzistorus,tad vari meģināt.Radiotehnikas pastiprinātājos uz termoaizsardzibu arī stāv tranzistors.

----------


## Ambed

Sveiki! Interesē kādus elementus apzīmē ar B? Šis elements atrodas uz samsung laptopa mātesplates. Mazs, pelēks  SMD elements, marķējums nav uz elementa, bet uz plates, konkrēts nummurs B501.

----------


## Hondists

Varbūt kāds zin vai šim barošanas blokam ir kaut kāda īsslēguma aizsardzība un kā tur tiek noregulēti 13.8v? Vienkārši transformators kurš pēc diožu tilta dod ārā 13.8v un viss?
http://racijas.lv/index.php?c=98&p=237

----------


## AndrisZ

Uz viņa jau rakstīts ka stabilizēts.
Visdrīzāk tas ir impulsu baroklis līdzīgs kā PC datoram.

----------


## Isegrim

Lasīt māki? Lieliem baltiem burtiem nepārprotami rēgojas acu priekšā visa informācija, ko prasi.

----------


## Zalic

ir kāds variants, kā ar testeri pārbaudīt mikroshēmu TL494 -> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... /tl494.pdf ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar testeri vien būs par īsu.
Var jau, protams, nolikt blakus veselu un mērīt pretestības starp dažādām kājiņām un salīdzināt. Ja kādi mērījumi ļoti atšķiras, tad iespējams mikrene bojāta. Tču ja mērījumi daudz maz vienādi, arī tad nevar galvot ka mikroshēma ir darbotiesspējīga.

----------


## Zalic

kā vēl bez testera? dotajāgadījumā mikroshēma ir auto pastiprinātāja remote ķēdē

----------


## AndrisZ

Pareizāk jau būtu reālā slēgumā ar osciliķi pētīt kas notiek uz mikrenes izvadiem un , zinot kā tā darbojas, izdarīt secinājumus.

----------


## Zalic

nevar, jo shema nepalaižas, kautkas ir nosprādzis un taisa īso

----------


## AndrisZ

Tad vispirms meklē, kas to īso taisa. Visdrīzāk jau lauktranzistori kurus tā TL494 vada.

----------


## Zalic

pirmo reizi saskaros ar mosfet irfz44n -> http://www.irf.com/product-info/datashe ... rfz44n.pdf mērot ar testeri jādarbojas tāpat kā ar bipolārajiem, vai te būs savādāk?

----------


## Hondists

Kā labāk uzglabāt NiMh baterijas, uzlādētas vai tukšas? Vai arī tas neko neietekmē?

----------


## ansius

uzlādētas un tikai!

----------


## Hondists

Kādi plusi un mīnusi ir impulsu barošanas blokiem un parastajiem barošanas blokiem ar transformatoru? Protams, ka impulsu barošanas bloki būs mazāki pie tādas pašas jaudas.

----------


## ivog

Arī impulsu barošanas blokiem ir transformators. Tikai viņš strādā nevis 50Hz frekvencē bet daudz augstākā, attiecīgi viņa izmēri ir mazāki, kas arī ir pluss. Mīnusu daudz - sarežģīta konstrukcija (daudz detaļu), nevar strādāt bez slodzes, dod traucējumus audio diapazonā, kropļus tīklā, kaprīzs utt.

----------


## AndrisZ

> nevar strādāt bez slodzes


 Nju, nju!  ::   Kur Kaspičs?  ::  
Kas tad principā var notikt tam pašam PC baroklim bez slodzes?

----------


## ivog

Nu, OK, ir bloki, kas var, savā laikā 3USCT teļukiem gan nedrīkstēja to bloku bez slodzes slēgt, tad sekundārajā pusē nekontrolēti kāpa spriegums, varēja izšaut kondiķus, cik atceros.

----------


## Didzis

Impulsu barblokam faktiski ir tikai viena priekšrocība- rūpnieciski ražojot tas izmaksā lētāk. Amatierim, vienai konstrukcijai izstrādāt impulsnieku ir galīgi garām. Klasisks transformātors būs daudz labāks un vienkāršāks. Ja godīgi, tad ciest nevaru impulsu barblokus. Manuprāt pēdejā laikā 90% bojājumu elektronikā ir dēļ impulsu barblokiem. Nu netur lētie elektrolītiskie kondensātori tos impulsus, uzvārās un viss pagalam. Tas attiecas arī uz datoru mātesplatēm, kur impusu pārveidotāju un attiecīgi uzpūtušos kondensātoru papilnam. Es negribu teikt, ka nevar uzbūvēt pareizu un stabilu impulsu barbloku, bet tad tas nebūs lēts. Tā nu šī pasaule iekārtota- lēti un labi nebēdz būt   ::

----------


## arnis

uzpuutushies tie elektroliiti uz maatesplateem ir ne tikai deelj impulsiem. paskaties, kuri tad uzpuushas -- tie, kas staav blakus CPU radiatoram [ 90% ] . un kaadi tad ir tie uzpuutushies kondjori ? visi kaa viens kautkaadi 85 graadu suudi , ko tad briiniities, ka pie amd un intel preskotu maatesplateem, kad CPU temp ir idlee 55 graadi, bet videeji 60-65 un dazhkaart pat augstaak --- tas pats attiecas uz uz paaris videokarteem, kuraam vajadzeeja konkreetu darba T, lai taam buutu performance [ nedriiksteeja buut veesaakas ] , arii -- taam uz plates elektroliiti visi taa kaa uzruugushas viinu mucas ....

----------


## ansius

par kondieru sprāgšanu, nezinu vai pamanījāt bet bija viens posms pāris gadu atpakaļ kad bija baigais bums ar sprāgoņiem tehnikā - izrādās ka kāda Ķīnas kompānija kas ir liels vairumnieks elektrolīta ražošanā priekš kondieriem, bija pieļāvusi kļūdu receptes izpildē un kādu pusgadu vismaz ražojusi elektrolītu, kas ir ķīmiski nestabils. atklājās protams ka tas tikai pēc liela laika, kad sāka brukt iekārtas garantijas laikā. neatceros vairs konkrēto rakstu, nav man saglabājies. būtība ja kondieri tika lietoti ar rezervi, piem. shēmā max 25V un ielikts 63V tad problēma nebija, bet diemžēl iekš datoru mātesplatēm un impulsu barokļiem ļoti bieži viņi darbojas tuvu robežvērtībām...

----------


## Didzis

arnis, bet ko tad tie kondensātori blakus procesoram dara? Tak tur papilnam impulsu pārveiotāju, kuri no 5V un 12V taisa procesoram vajadzīgos spriegumus. Skaidrs, ka pats procesors vēl cepina elektrolītus, bet tomēr lielākā problēma ir tai, ka kondensātori, impulsu barblokos, silst no iekšas. Savukār kvalitatīvi kondensātori ir dārgi un tos ražotāji neizmanto  ::  .

----------


## Ambed

Sveiki!
Varbūt variet ieteikt darbojošos  shēmu ar kuru varētu kontrolēt celtniecības fēna temperatūru?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tādi fēni tak ir nopērkami.

----------


## Ambed

man jau ir nopirkts bez regulēšanas iespējām

----------


## Ambed

> Sveiki!
> Varbūt variet ieteikt darbojošos  shēmu ar kuru varētu kontrolēt celtniecības fēna temperatūru?


 joprojām aktuāli....

----------


## habitbraker

Tikai mana fiksaa doma - varbuut simistoru virknee ar sildelementu. Kjipa dimmeri   ::

----------


## Zalic

vai šada shēma ir reāla? aiz elekltrolīta būs ap 20V, vienīgi vai elekterolītu nevajg lielāku? Vēl interesē, vai ar šādu shēmu varētu barot TDA2030?

----------


## Zigis

Shēma ir reāla, kāpēc ne. 7815 baigi karsīs.
Izmēram nav nozīmes (elektrolīķa), priekš 2030 par švaku būs, kādu lin level vai ausu stiprekli ar 7815 var nobarot tikai.

----------


## Isegrim

> aiz elekltrolīta būs ap 20V, vienīgi vai elekterolītu nevajg lielāku? Vēl interesē, vai ar šādu shēmu varētu barot TDA2030?


 Aiz _elektrolīta_ būs tieši tik, cik pirms tā   ::  . Tas ir normāli, ja slogota 7815 (7915) ieejā ir 20 V. Dzesētājs tam tāpat vajadzīgs. Kapacitāti, protams, var palielināt; tas neskādē.
TDA 2030 nav nekādas vajadzības barot no kaut kāda regulatora. Tādam vislabāk klasisks divpolārs baroklis (ar pietiekami lielām kapacitātēm) bez jebkādas stabilizācijas. Tas brīnišķīgi darbojas gan ar 15 V plecā, gan ar 18 V plecā.

----------


## Zalic

nu man shēma ir ar vienpolāro barošanu uztaisīta. tad tik jāizvēlas trafiņš kurš dod apmēram 14-20V?

----------


## Isegrim

Nafig stacionāros apstākļos jāčakarējas ar vienpolāru barošanu un skaļrunis jāslēdz caur kondiķi? Lai kāds būtu tavs trafiņš, skaties, lai barošanas spriegums nepārsniedz 36 V DC. Cerams, ka datu lapā skatījies. Citādi čiks būs un gatavs arī.   ::

----------


## Zalic

no datu lapas jau arī to shēmu ņemu

----------


## Kernel

Jautājums par *breadboard (spraužamā maketplate)*

Tātad ir vajadzība pēc max ātras detaļu savienošanas, atvienošanas, nomaiņas testa platēm, eksperimentiem. Cik saprotu  šīm platēm ir ierobežotas lietošanas iespējas uz augstām frekvencēm un lielām strāvām,spriegumiem. 

Ja cena būtu kā parastajām maketplatēm 1-2 ls, tad paņemtu un mēģinātu, bet tākā nav diži lēta, gribētu vispirms dzirdēt kādu pieredzi ar šīm platēm. 
Kāds varbūt var ieteikt no pieredzes cik ērtas viņas lietošanā un līdz kādām frekvencēm var strādāt? 
Paldies!

----------


## habitbraker

Nu es esmu taadaa spraudis kjeedes uz 230V, kjeedes ar straavu liidz 5A un kjeedes ar frwekvenceem liidz 5Mhz. Viss straadaaja ideaali  ::

----------


## Kernel

Nu jā, tad laikam nāksies grābt ciet!
Slēgt shēmas uz 100Mhz (uztvērēji piem.) laikam jau nevarēs, wikipēdija saka, ka līdz 10MHz var strādāt, bet kā tur patiesībā ir..

----------


## JDat

Patiesībā apmēram tā arī ir. Derīga MCU eksperimentiem, kad savu pirmo robotu būvē. Tiem kuri baidās no lodāmura. Nopietnām lietām. Hmmm. Diez vai.

----------


## Kernel

Nebaidos lodāmura, esmu lodājis eksperimentālas shēmas dažādi-gaisā, maketplate, kombinēti, uz vecām platēm... bet visi varianti, pie dažādām detaļu maiņām nav īpaši pateicīgi attiecībā uz laiku, ko pavadi pie shēmas viņu koriģējot, pārlodējot. Man negribas čakarēt laiku tur, kur to var ietaupīt. Kad shēma ir strādājoša, pieregulēta, gatava, tad var lodēt nopietni.

----------


## JDat

Par kaut ko līdzīgu arī es izteicos privātā sarunā ar vienu elektroniķi. Viņš teica ka es nododu visu arodu.
Protams, reizēm vienkāršāk un ātrāk sabakstīt detaļas uz maizes (breadbord) un izmēģināt. Gaumes lieta. Tikai jārēķinās ar sekām. Mēdz būt nekontakti vai citi brīnumi. MCU restartējas vai nepalaižas utt.

----------


## Zalic

kā latviski skanētu "Sampling capacitor" ?? nkādīgi prādīgi nevaru izdomāt

----------


## next

> kā latviski skanētu "Sampling capacitor" ?? nkādīgi prādīgi nevaru izdomāt


 Google saka: sampling - paraugu ņemšana.
Un es ar labaak pateikt nemaaku.

----------


## Zalic

zinoši cilvēki ciparu shēmās varētu palīdzet un paskaidrot dažu shēmā esošo elementu darbību?  C4 C6 C11, R8 R10 R14, D1 D3, T1 T2 T3 un DC1 DC2

shēma -> http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums163 ... 2011/b.jpg

----------


## Vikings

C4, C11 - sprieguma pārveidotāju izejas kondensatori. C6 - ieejas kondensators augstfrekvences traucējumu novēršanai. R8 - paredzēts tranizstora T1 turēšanai ciet ja nav padots atvēršanās signāls. R10 - paredzēts tranzistors T2 atvēršanas signāla padošanai ja ar optronu tas netiek vērts ciet. R14 - ierobežo optrona gaismasdiodes strāvu lai tā nenodegtu. D1, D3, paredzētas DC2 sprieguma pārveidotāja pieslēgšanai vai nu pie GND vai +12V, bet nu to arī pie konkrētās shēmas varēja bišķi korektāk izpildīt... T2 - tranzistors kurš vada T1 kurš saslēdz sprieguma pārveidotāju ar +12V vai atstāj pie GND. T3 paredzēts vien indikācijas LEDa ieslēgšanai. Kas tā vispār par shēmu? Šķiet, ka tajā kaut kas ir pārmudrīts...

----------


## Zalic

un ko dara D2 pie OP? -> http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums163 ... 2011/b.jpg

shema paredzēta faktiski informācijas savākšanai. neesmu idejas autors, tikai palīdzu ievākt informāciju

----------


## marizo

Tas nav kaut kāds M-bus vai Meter-bus?
no datora dati tiek sūtīti, modulējot spriegumu uz līnijas? un slave atbild, modulējot strāvu?

uz R5 rodas sprieguma kritums, OP slēgums atfiltrē, formē saņemtos datus.

----------


## habitbraker

Speeleejos ar savu pirmo LCD (hd44780), un viens jautaajums radaas:

Gribu izvadiit savu vaardu uz displeja. Viss iet simulaacijaa, bet dziivee nee. Itkaa inicializeejas (1. rinda nav tumsha) un PIC arii izpilda programmu (peec vaarda izvadiishanas midzinaas led - straadaa). Bet vaards nav izvadiits - vienkaarshi tuksh displejs? Kursors nav.. (vajadzeetu buut)
Kas vareetu buut tas, ko esmu palaidis garaam?

----------


## Vikings

Mēģini paregulēt kontrastu.

----------


## habitbraker

Kontrasts ir uz max - displejs deg, raada tikai tukshus kluciishus 

?

----------


## Vikings

Nu ir tā, ka cik esmu ņēmies ar LCD tad vienā kontrasta galā nerāda neko, otrā rāda tikai tumšus klucīšus. Tas ir jāpieregulē kaut kur pa vidu.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu ar kontrastu viss kaartiibaa. Bet tuksh displejs vienalga
Varbuut mana inicializaacija ir taada, kas nepatiik reaalam displejam??



```
;inicializaacijas saakums
call delay_20ms ;pagaida lai LCD iesleedzas
bcf porta,0; Clear RS
movlw 0x30
call write_command
call delay_5ms
movlw 0x30
call write_command
call delay_200us
movlw 0x30
call write_command
call delay_200us

movlw 0x38 ;8-Bits, 2-lines
call write_command

movlw 0x08 ;don't shift display, hide cursor
call write_command

movlw 0x01 ;clear and home display
call write_command

movlw 0x06 ;move cursor right
call write_command

movlw 0x0F ;turn on display
call write_command
;inicializaacijas beigas/ gatavs pienjemt datus,simbolus
```

----------


## abergs

Vēl var būt kāda šaize funkcijā:


```
call write_command
```

 uzstāda command/data, uzstāda datus, paceļ E uz "1'', nolaiž lejā utt...
(koda paraugu ASMā uz sitienu neatradu)

----------


## marizo

tepat forumā ir viena programma, ar kuru es vadīju LCD.

----------


## habitbraker

aberg - nu taa funkcija man shitaada, itkaa vajadzeetu buut, kaa tu teici:


```
write_command
bcf porta,1 ; Clear EN
bcf porta,0; Clear RS (0 prieks komandaam, 1-datiem/simboliem)
movwf portb ;komandas kods uz d0-d7
bsf porta,1 ;Set EN ; raksta...
nop
nop
nop
bcf porta,1;Clear EN
call delay_5ms
return
```

 marizo - Paldies. Paskatiijos, meegjinaashiu iebraukt, kautko izlobiit un experimenteet taalaak

----------


## kaspich

nafiga eksperimenteet? skati ar oscili, kas notiek.
nav oscilis? pazemini takts frekvenci mcu un skaties led. shis jau toch nav gadiijums, kad buutu jaabakstaas..

----------


## habitbraker

ko tad es ar oscili tur ieraudziishu? 
Viss ko ko man tas pic dara aiznjem labi ja 1s. Programma jau toch straadaa - koda beigaas mirgo leds. Simaa arii straadaa - viss mainaas atbilstoshi komandaam utt...

----------


## marizo

Neaizmirsti ik pa laikam atslēgt visam barošanu. Ja PIC resetē uz MCLR, tad LCD paliek pusuzkāries un turpmāk neklausa PICam.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja nesaproti, ko var ar oscili redzeet, ir dirsaa. ja nesaproti, kaa risinaat 1s probleemu [arii peec mana posta] - arii ir dirsaa..
kas, ka 'programma' kaut kaadaa briidi izkriit aaraa no alja init sekvences - nenoziimee, ka taa STRAADAA..
p.s. man kaut kur bijs CD par shiem indikatoriem. kaut kaads RU sbornjiks..

----------


## habitbraker

nu kur tad taads gljuks var rasties no nekaa. Nu labi paskatiishos joka peec.

----------


## kaspich

skati arii to vienu, kur Tu ierakta subrogrammaa:
movwf....
bsf....

tb, vismaz paariiti nop pa vidu.

----------


## abergs

Vēl jau prasās čekot vai LCD nav aizņemts pirms komandas/datu sūtīšanas...

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jaa - laikam dirsaa.Tomeer nesapratu, ko jaaskataas oscilii (kaa nomidzinaas izejas?nee tachu)
Bet uz pareizaa celja esmu - pameegjinaaju pliku inicializaaciju bez simbolu izvades - un straadaa! Kursors mirgo  ::  Vismaz zinu, ka kjiinietis man suudu neatsuutiija.

Paldies foruma biedriem! Taalaak tikshu pats galaa!

----------


## kaspich

pag, vispirms:
a) paarbaudi, vai abi porti tieshaam ir izejas. kaa? peec kaartas mirkskjini kaut vai. ar led skaties. ok, porti vadaas [te ir jaauzmanas, jo tris regjistri ir 1.bankaa, veel visaadi adc gadaas, u.t.t];
b) savaa softaa peec katras koda izvades [piem., 0x38] ievadi bezgaliigu ciklu [paarcel to soli pa soliitim taalak]. ieklemmini mcu [ja nevari icd salikt stopus]. ar led vai oscili skatie - kods atbilst?
c) paarbaudi savus delajus. izsauc delay, uzstaadi bit, izsauc, nomet bit. laid uz saakumu. lai ports uzstaadaas/nometaas. ar oscili skaties periodu
d) vari paleeninaat mcu. piemeeram, kvarca vietaa piesleedz 555 ar 10khz frekvenci. visam pasakumam jaanotiek 1000X leenaak. attieciigi - uz rec bita Tev step by step jaaredz - kas tur notiek.
un galvenais - izvairies no apgalvojumiem 'softs straadaa'. ja tas straadaatu, indikators darbotos!!!

----------


## habitbraker

> pag, vispirms:
> a) paarbaudi, vai abi porti tieshaam ir izejas. kaa? peec kaartas mirkskjini kaut vai. ar led skaties. ok, porti vadaas [te ir jaauzmanas, jo tris regjistri ir 1.bankaa, veel visaadi adc gadaas, u.t.t];
> b) savaa softaa peec katras koda izvades [piem., 0x38] ievadi bezgaliigu ciklu [paarcel to soli pa soliitim taalak]. ieklemmini mcu [ja nevari icd salikt stopus]. ar led vai oscili skatie - kods atbilst?
> c) paarbaudi savus delajus. izsauc delay, uzstaadi bit, izsauc, nomet bit. laid uz saakumu. lai ports uzstaadaas/nometaas. ar oscili skaties periodu
> d) vari paleeninaat mcu. piemeeram, kvarca vietaa piesleedz 555 ar 10khz frekvenci. visam pasakumam jaanotiek 1000X leenaak. attieciigi - uz rec bita Tev step by step jaaredz - kas tur notiek.
> un galvenais - izvairies no apgalvojumiem 'softs straadaa'. ja tas straadaatu, indikators darbotos!!!


 Nu es sapratu, ko tu domaaji. Paldies, shitais noderees turpmaakaa dziivee.

Vislielaakais iemesls, kaapeec sheit jautaaju bija tas, ka simulaacija tachu straadaaja...Liidz shim, simuleejot digitaalaas sheemas, viss 1:1 saskaneeja ar real life.

----------


## kaspich

simulatori rada ljoti maaniigu droshiibas sajuutu.
tie ir LJOTI novienkaarshoti imiteetaaji. pat, ja tas simulators njem veera kaut kaadas laika diagrammas [tipveida], taa nekaadi nevar zinaat reaalo situaaciju.
Tev tachu vadinji ir uz indikatoru. 20pF? mieriigi. ar to pietiek, lai teoreetiski straadaatu, bet praktiski nee.

----------


## habitbraker

shodien burtiski visu dienu no**sos ar savu probleemu un beigu beigaas izraadiijaas, ka nebiju komparatorus atsleedzis  ::  Viss shancee kaa vajag  ::  Sims ignoreeja taadu lietu...
Aizmirsu pirms tam piemineet, ka shii man bija pirmaa programma ar f628a. Pirms tam tikai ar 84a njeemos....

Nu toties LCD un PIC datasheetus dabuuju kaartiigi salasiities  ::

----------


## kaspich

ha, bet tad tak step by step variantaa vajadzeeja redzeet..
nu, bet user manuaalju lasiishana ir laba lieta  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Radaas jautajums, kas nodarbina man praatu:
 vai kas taads ir iespeejams?

;ir zinaama adrese atminjaa - high un low baits
Ja pienjem, ka shii adrese ir x, vai ir iespeejams izdariit shaadi: call x. (ja driiksteetu manuaali rakstiit stekaa, tad man buutu risinaajums) 

Cerams nesanaaca murgaini pajautaat  ::

----------


## next

> Ja pienjem, ka shii adrese ir x, vai ir iespeejams izdariit shaadi: call x. (ja driiksteetu manuaali rakstiit stekaa, tad man buutu risinaajums)


 Protams ka var, ja x zinaams kompileeshanas laikaa.
Aizdomas tomeer ka tev computed goto vajadziigs.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies. 
Nu jaa - ar #define direktiivu vienreiz sanaak. Bet man tas x mainaas vairaakas reizes. 
Palasiishu to computed goto...

----------


## Zalic

Sveiks! ganjau savā laikā ko tādu esi redzējis -> http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/000/rez2/odissey_u010s.html
ir barošanas kondensātori 2x 15000uF 63V, mūsdienās neko tādu nedabūt, es varu likt 2x 22000 uF 63V?

----------


## Vikings

Jā, liec droši.

----------


## Zalic

es ceru ka cipars atbilst mantai -> http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/22 ... windex.htm

----------


## Didzis

A nafig tie kondensātori jāmaina? Tikai tapēc, ka krievu un lieli   ::  ? Ja kapacitate normāla, tad nafig čakarēties un mainīt. Pastiprinātājs jau neskanēs labāk ar jaunajiem.

----------


## habitbraker

Labvakar!  ::  

Taisos beidzot apguut PIC komunikaaciju ar pc. Gribu izmantot USB.
Kuru USB - UART converteri juus ieteiktu saakumam?
CP2102 
MCP2200 (Microchip)
FT232RL 
cits?

Nelodeeshu - pirkshu gatavu adapteri

----------


## JDat

Esmu pamēģinājis FT232RL. Man patīk. Tikai nez kā ar gatavajiem. jo es pats sev lodēju.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu cik skatos netaa - FT232 ir vispopulaaraakais. Tikai vinjs ir daargaaks nekaa tie paareejie.
Labpraat uzzinaatu atsauksmes arii par paareejiem (tieshi saliidzinaajumaa)

----------


## abergs

Vēl jau ir tāds Prolific PL-2303 - mobīlo datu kabeļos plaši lieto...
Cik esmu lietojis FT232 nekādu fatālu "gļuku"...

----------


## habitbraker

Nu PL-2303 pavisam leets  :: 

Bet laikam jaapakjer buus tomeer tas FT kaa iepaziishanaas variants

----------


## jeecha

Nafig chikaaties ar aareeju USB chipu? Vienkaarshaak un noteikti leetaak buutu njemt PICu ar iebuuveetu USB periferiju. Taadu ir papilnam (PIC18F seerijaa, savulaik populaaraakie bija 28pinu PIC18F2550 un 44pinu PIC18F4550) un maksaas pats PICs tikpat cik FT UARTs vai FIFO. Iepriekshmineetos piesleegt ir cirviski vienkaarshi - 20Mhz kristaals, kondieri prieksh kristaala, papildus kondensators USB 3.3V regulatoram, paaris atsaites kondensatori kaa parasti un USB konektors. Ja pogu vai jumperi pieliek taapat kaa vecajaa Microchipa USB demoboardaa uz RB4 (PICDEM FS USB, manuaalies http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...doc/51526a.pdf) un abus pinus kur demoboardaa ir LEDi neizmanto - var izmantot Microchipa demo USB bootloaderi bez izmainjaam. Microchipam USB biblioteeka un parauga izejas kods ir ok.
Muusdienaas lietot aareeju USB interfeisa chipu ir pilniigi neadekvaati - ne tikai PICiem bet faktiski visiem kontrolieriem ir modelji ar iebuuveetu USB device vai OTG perifeeriju. FTDI chipi bija nishas produkts laikaa kad lielaakaa dalja specializeetaas periferijas joprojaam dizivoja uz seriaalajiem portiem un iebuuveetie USB interfeisi mikrokontrolieriem veel nebija - tad nu FTDI FIFO un UARTi ljaava izstraadaataajiem esoshaas konstrukcijas ljoti aatri pielaagot darbam caur USB. Taa eera ir beigusies. Specializeeti USB chipi joprojaam tiek attiistiiti - bet tikai specializeetiem pielietojumiem... USB 2.0 Full Speed (tagad jau arii USB 3.0) flash/sata kontrolieri un tamliidziigi ljoti specifiski produkti.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu taisniiba jau ir par 18f un to usb chipu cenaam. Vieniigi pagaidaam neesmu izmeegjinaajis/apguvis visas 16f seerijas fiichas. Apguushu dariit lietas izmantojot 35 instrukcijas un tad virziishos uz 18f  ::

----------


## Hondists

Ventspilī ir kāds radiodetaļu veikals?

----------


## Radza

Ir. Danors, preti laivinam,bet tur neka daudz nau tapec nakas meklet vel visur citur

----------


## habitbraker

Tur pieci 1/4W ogleklja reistori 30sant maksaa. Labaak/leetaak sakraat sarakstu un pasuutiit kaadaa no neta veikaliem   ::

----------


## Radza

nu protams ka ir letak pasutit kadu daudzumu no ta pasa argusa neka tur pirkt, bet citasvietas nau

----------


## Zalic

pamērīju vienā kanālā ka izejā ir 220mV līdzspriegums, bet otrā ap 20mV, cik saprotu tad tie 220mV ir daudz pa daudz?

----------


## ivog

Nu DC offsets pastūža izejā normāli skaitās līdz 50 mV. 220mV ir padaudz. Kā samazināt nepateikšu, baidos, ka viņš atkarīgs no parametru izkliedes gala traņiem. A kas par pastūzi?

----------


## jankus

> A nafig tie kondensātori jāmaina? Tikai tapēc, ka krievu un lieli   ? Ja kapacitate normāla, tad nafig čakarēties un mainīt. Pastiprinātājs jau neskanēs labāk ar jaunajiem.


 http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/300B.htm
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/AudioMirror.htm
Šajā rakstā cilvēks nedaudz salīdzinājis pāris kondensatorus.

---
Ups, neizlasīju, ka laikam runa bija par barošanas kondensatoriem... Bet nu nekas, varbūt kādam liksies interesanti..  ::

----------


## Zalic

pastuzis vecs oisej 010. ka iesledz ta overloads, nāksies vien jaukt ārā un mērīt visu ko vien var

----------


## habitbraker

Kaadu rtc (real time clock) mikrene buutu vislabaakaa cenas-performance zinjaa?  ::

----------


## next

> Kaadu rtc (real time clock) mikrene buutu vislabaakaa cenas-performance zinjaa?


 Pulkstenja performance - tas izklausaas peec "piecgadi triis gados","dognatj i peregnatj" utt.   ::

----------


## habitbraker

::  Nu bij itkaa domaats iespeejas nevis pulkstenja veiktspeeja 

Nu bet jau paspeeju paskirstiit graamatinjas un nopirku DS1302 par 30sant/gab + shipp  ::

----------


## Zalic

ir vajadzība pēc 8mm^2 drāts, bet ir 2x4mm^2. vai varu vada galus satit kopā un lietot 8mm^2 vietā?

----------


## Isegrim

Ja nav nekādu speciālu prasību, tad var. Tāpat 3 x 2,5 mm² der šai vajadzībai.

----------


## Zalic

tīri auto audio pastuži japabaro

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki!  :: 

Izdomaaju beidzot apguut C prieksh pic16/12f

radaas viens jautaajums par swapf instrukciju: 

Pagaidaam zinu taadu C eqivalentu - registrsx=(registrsx<<4) | (registrsx>>4);//swapf registrsx,f

Bet paskatoties gjenereeto asm, jaasakjer galva:  ::  


```
             comm_hi=(comm_hi<<4) | (comm_hi>>4);//swapf comm_hi,f
  07BA    0879     MOVF 0x79, W
  07BB    00F3     MOVWF 0x73
  07BC    3004     MOVLW 0x4
  07BD    1003     BCF 0x3, 0
  07BE    0CF3     RRF 0x73, F
  07BF    3EFF     ADDLW 0xff
  07C0    1D03     BTFSS 0x3, 0x2
  07C1    2FBD     GOTO 0x7bd
  07C2    0879     MOVF 0x79, W
  07C3    00F4     MOVWF 0x74
  07C4    3003     MOVLW 0x3
  07C5    1003     BCF 0x3, 0
  07C6    0DF4     RLF 0x74, F
  07C7    3EFF     ADDLW 0xff
  07C8    1D03     BTFSS 0x3, 0x2
  07C9    2FC5     GOTO 0x7c5
  07CA    1003     BCF 0x3, 0
  07CB    0D74     RLF 0x74, W
  07CC    0473     IORWF 0x73, W
  07CD    00F5     MOVWF 0x75
  07CE    0875     MOVF 0x75, W
  07CF    00F9     MOVWF 0x79
```

 
Tad nu jautaajums- kaa to var izdariit (kaa to dara)vienkaarshaak C ? Nu veel laikam ir iespeeja likt asm komandas ar #asm #endasm direktiivaam....

----------


## habitbraker

Pasham naacaas palauziit galvu  :: 
Izraadaas, ka var integreet atseviskas asm komandas C kodaa izmantojot iebuuveetu funkciju - asm(asm komanda);
Miinuss - registri, arii specialie, jaaraksta hex  :: . Bet patiikami vienalga  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

iesaku detektora radiouztvērēju

----------


## Janis

Iesaki sākt no radiotehnikas pirmsākumiem?    ::

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā! Varēs klauīties elektronisko smogu no impulabarokļiem un ekonomiskajām spuldzēm.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki!
Ko es daru nepareizi?
Gribu, lai vienkaarshi solju motorinjs(bipolaarais no CDrom) griezhas, bet simulaacijaa vinjs taa jociigi uzvedas un dziivee arii galiigi knapi kust...  ::  

Kods:


```
while(1)
{
PORTD=0b1010;
delay_20ms();
PORTD=0b0110;
delay_20ms();
PORTD=0b0101;
delay_20ms();
PORTD=0b1001;
delay_20ms();
}
```

 Var redzeet ko es izvadu uz PORTD.Ko es daru nepareizi?

----------


## next

Labs resurss par steperiem:
http://telesys-ru.1gb.ru/electronics/pr ... hp?do=p077

----------


## habitbraker

> Labs resurss par steperiem:
> http://telesys-ru.1gb.ru/electronics/pr ... hp?do=p077


 
mhmm   ::  Diemzheel nav mana valoda..   ::

----------


## Hondists

Kāda materiāla stieņu labāk izmantot zemējumam? Alumīniju vai kaparu? Un vai ir kāda jēga no dzels stieņiem zemē kuri ar laiku aprūsē/sarūsē?
Vajag zemēju CB antenai

----------


## defs

> Kāda materiāla stieņu labāk izmantot zemējumam? Alumīniju vai kaparu? Un vai ir kāda jēga no dzels stieņiem zemē kuri ar laiku aprūsē/sarūsē?
> Vajag zemēju CB antenai


 Es domāju,ka kaparu labāk. Alumīniju neesmu dzirdējis,ka kāds lietotu,bet dzelzs točno rūsē ar laiku.

----------


## Didzis

Kapara stieni virsū metas "zaļais" un arī kontakts pazūd. Ir speciāli anodeti stieņi zemējumam. Tie ne oksidejas, ne rūsē. Es gan nesaspringtu un liktu uzsvaru uz parastu dzelzs gabalu." Ņem uz masu" un dzen zemē vienkarši resnāku dzelzi. Lai tak rūsē, vienalga daudzus gadus izturēs   ::

----------


## ansius

::  huh, ķīmijā atkal gulēts... kapara / alumīnija stienis tev ātrāk par kārtīgu dzels armatūru pazudīs... tak pameklē kādu cinkotu dzelzs trubu

----------


## habitbraker

Cik vareetu buut pienjemams vienkaarshas "SNAKE" speeliites izmeers PIC16f flashaa? 
Ar 128*64 glcd,  vienu full screen grafisko attelu, ascii fontiem, liinijas ziimeshanas funkciju? Kaads ir taisiijis?

 Pagaidaam ieklaujas 4kb, bet gribaas, kaa saka "konkureetspeejigu" uztaisiit ::   ::

----------


## JDat

> Cik vareetu buut pienjemams vienkaarshas "SNAKE" speeliites izmeers PIC16f flashaa? 
> Ar 128*64 glcd,  vienu full screen grafisko attelu, ascii fontiem, liinijas ziimeshanas funkciju? Kaads ir taisiijis?
> 
>  Pagaidaam ieklaujas 4kb, bet gribaas, kaa saka "konkureetspeejigu" uztaisiit


 Ar ko jākonkurē?
Teorijā. Programma kontrolierim ir kompromiss star atmiņas patēriņu un procesora ātrdarbības izmantošanu. Vai nu daudz komandu maz datu, vei nu daudz datu maz komandu. Relatīvi... Tas ir pēc tam, kad uzdevums ir sansniegs. Respektīvi. Programma dara to kas paredzēts.

Var kompresēt fontus lai mazāk vietu atmiņā aizņem, ja pietiek procesora ātradbības. Var RAMā glabāt visu bildi ko uz displeja jāzīmē, ja nepietiek procesora ātrdarbības, bet pietiek atmiņas. Delai viennozīmi ar dzelžiem jāorganizē, lai CPU nav jāciklējas beztolkā. Kaut kā tā.

----------


## habitbraker

Ai tik intereses peec pajautaaju, lai zinaatu uz ko tiekties, ja nu kaads kautko liidziigu taisiijis.   ::  

Nu taisniiba - ir kompromiss. Pagaidaam nav izdevies, negribot pierakstiit pilnu flashu, taapeec neiespringshu uz kompreseeshanaam utt.

----------


## Delfins

Uztaisi interesantāku Snake, nevis klasisko. Flash fiksi piepildīsies  ::

----------


## habitbraker

hehe Taada doma ir.
Viena ideja ieshaavaas taisot esosho deelj viena gljuka: Chuuskai apeedod noteiktu daudzumu, vinja "nokaartojas" un atstaaj "miinu", kuraa turpmaak nedriikst iebraukt. Kjipa palielinaas gruutiibas pakaape.  ::  Nez vai tas ir kas orgjinaals  ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Ir OK. Tikai mīna jānomarķē savādāk, salīdzinot ar pārtiku. Vēl var piejūgt klāt skaņu un vibromotorīti. Tīri prikola pēc. Iekš nokia 6110 (vai 6210) bija "mūžīgā" čuska. Līdz visa ekrāna aizpildīšanai netiku. Bija palikuši kādi 5 vai seši tukši lauciņi kad pakāsu.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiki!  :: 

Es te speeleejos ar high power lediem un vinju baroshanu no 220VAC. Izreekjinaaju straavas ierobezhojosho C, sasleedzu caur diozhu tiltu un viss itkaa smuki deg. Tad saaku meeriit un apchakniijos, ka tachu man cos phi sanaak kautkur 0,2. 
Tad jautaajums - kaa tur ir ar to reaktiivo jaudu un Latvenergo? Pareekjinaaju, ka lai nokompenseetu, vajadzeetu spoli ar ~2H . Vai vispaar atmest taadas domas un njemt impulsnieku?

----------


## abergs

L-energo Tavas jaudas "nerausta". Tas pirmkārt. 
Otrkārt Tavi kondensatori kompensē kaimiņa el-motora induktivitāti.
Tā kā nav ko uztraukties...  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies  ::

----------


## woox

Manam autiņam jāpārlodē uz spidometra mikrokontrolieris. Kādu smēri pēc tam jāliek uz mikrokontroliera kājām pēc lodēšanas?

----------


## habitbraker

Bet tev softs ir kontrolierim?

----------


## woox

Viņam ir tikai kājas panākušas vaļā.

----------


## Vikings

Ko Tu saproti ar smēri, ko smērēt pēc lodēšanas? Parasti neko pēc lodēšanas nesmērē, notīra palikušos kušņus lai lodējums smuki izskatās. Nu, ja gribi aizsargāt lodējumu no mitruma tad vari uzpūst, piemēram, Argusā nopērkamo Plastik spray (vai kaut kā līdzīgi saucās), kas tieši tam ir paredzēts.

----------


## woox

Paldies!
Tieši to arī gribēju dzirdēt!

----------


## woox

Man vajag nolasīt čipu Motorola HC08
Atradu programmējamo, bet viņš neatbalsta manējo, bet citus HC08: MC68HC08AS20, MC68HC08AS32, MC68HC08AS60, MC68HC08AZ32.
Ja es tomēr viņu nopirktu, tad es varētu kaut ko ar viņu programmēt savā čipā?

----------


## habitbraker

sveiki!

Ja steperis, palielinot rpm, peekshnji aptaajas un vienkaarshi siic, tad tas noziimee, ka sasniegts max rpm?

----------


## Vikings

Nu principā jā. Teorētiski apgriezienus vari palielināt palielinot motora barošanas spriegumu, bet tas jau jāskatās no situācijas un shēmas.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies. Un cik parasti skaitaas drosha stepera temperatuura? Kaa tiek panaakts, lai slodze tiek notureeta STOP staavoklii?

----------


## next

> sveiki!
> 
> Ja steperis, palielinot rpm, peekshnji aptaajas un vienkaarshi siic, tad tas noziimee, ka sasniegts max rpm?


 Gan jau ka driizaak pie rezonanses apstaajas.
Tai linkaa ko ieteicu ir apskatiitas metodes kaa ar to karot, paprasi guglim lai patulko.

----------


## Vikings

> Gan jau ka driizaak pie rezonanses apstaajas.


 Nu nu. Vnk pieaugot ātrumam, strāva vairs nepapsēj pieaugt un zūd spēks. Un tā līdz ir ātrums pie kura stepperis vairs nespēj griezties. Palielinot spriegumu, palielinās strāvas pieaugšanas ātrums, attiecīgi, var sasniegt lielākus apgriezienus.

----------


## next

> Nu nu. Vnk pieaugot ātrumam, strāva vairs nepapsēj pieaugt un zūd spēks. Un tā līdz ir ātrums pie kura stepperis vairs nespēj griezties. Palielinot spriegumu, palielinās strāvas pieaugšanas ātrums, attiecīgi, var sasniegt lielākus apgriezienus.


 Viss pareizi, tikai aatraak iesaaceeji pret rezonansi atduras.
Ja jautaajuma autors teiktu - jaa, es zinu, rezonaansi pirms meenesha pievaareeju un jau daudz lielaakus rpm esmu sasniedzis - tad jaa, max aatrums sasniegts.

----------


## habitbraker

Meegjinaashu palielinaat U, tad redzeeshu vai rezonanses, vai L vaina

----------


## Vikings

Tas ir atkarīgs no shēmas. Ja tinumiem paralēli diodes pretEDS slāpēšanai - sprieguma palielināšana var arī manāmi nepalīdzēt. Darba strāvu ta sasniegs ātrāk, bet izlādes ātrums nepalielināsies, jo to ierobežo diodes tiešais kritums. Tā kā - lai nav jāmin kas un kā, labāk padalies ar shēmu.

----------


## habitbraker

AAA. tad kaadas shotki diodes labaak?

Sheema vienkaarsha - L298 un kautkaadas diodes (no ebay pasuutiiiju salodeetu jau  ::  ) Datasheet sheema

Motors bipolaarais 10ohm. No printera, vairaak infu nezinu

----------


## Vikings

Ā, nē, tad kā reizi sprieguma palielināšanai vajadzētu palīdzēt. IMHO.

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa izdevaas lielaaku rpm dabuut palielinot sriegumu.
jautaajums: Kur saliidzinoshi leeti vareetu nopirkt kaadu jaudiigaaku steperi(divpolaaru,zemas R/L, 1.8 deg soli..)?

----------


## Vikings

Tanī pašā jēbajā vien skaties. Pats es pus kasti ar vairākus gadus vāktiem steperiem pirms mēneša atdevu pārstrādei.  ::  Bet ja nodefinēsi ko Tev nozīmē "jaudīgāks" varu ko paskatīties ko no tiem, kuri vēl palika.

----------


## habitbraker

Ko sakaat par ideju izmantot audio pastuuzi, kaa jaudas opampu ar kuru draivot DC motoru? Protams ar atbilstoshu atpakaljsaiti  ::

----------


## osscar

ir tak tieši opampi motoru draiveri - kaut vai no OPA. Nu nez - varētu ja varbūr  arī ar LMku draivot  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> jaudas opampu ar kuru draivot DC motoru? Protams ar atbilstoshu atpakaljsaiti


 Un apsveicam ar servo motora izgudrošanu!




> Nu nez - varētu ja varbūr arī ar LMku draivot


 Var - konkrētais ir uz LM3886   ::

----------


## habitbraker

::  Re-kaa. Paldies

----------


## habitbraker

Bija pasen taads topiks kautkad sheit kur tika reekjinaatas kautkaadas solju motoru lietas (paatrinaajumi vai kas taml). Tagad nevaru atrast. 
Ja nemaldos KarlosLV tur paliidzeeja. Varbuut kaads atceras?

----------


## habitbraker

Tas laikam ir normaali, ka, motoram darbojoties, uz baroklja DC veidojas visaadi random/neregulaari trokshnji,impulsinji. Un vinji chakaree ADC rezultaatu.  ::

----------


## next

Man domat tiem komutaacijas trokshnjiem ir jaabuut riktiigi regulaariem un pie muuslaiku mcu aatrdarbiibas to adc ciklu var iesinhronizeet starp trauceejumu impulsiem.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu man vinji ir riktiigi random.  ::  Ja motors off, tad pazuud. Ja mcu un motoram ir atseviskji baroklji, tad arii nav.

----------


## next

Taa pati  sheema ko ieposteeji shai teemaa?
Varbuut ko paartaisiiji (pwm?)?

----------


## kaspich

next staasta dumiibu. bet - nu, bet protams, ka trauceejumi bus. kaa ciiniites? da visaadi, atkaribaa kas par trauceejumu veidu, kaa/kur rodaas, kaa/kur lien iekshaa..

----------


## habitbraker

Next - Jaa, ir PWM mikrosolji tagad. Un draiveris tagad l298 ar paaris NANDiem ieejaa(laia ar 2izejaam pwm varfeetu vadiit 4 ieejas)

Kaspich - nu secinu, ka rodas tad, kad motors darbojas(griezhas, staav). Un lien iekshaa uz baroklja dc. Ja panjem pica vadiibai atseviskju barokli(trafu utt) tad trauceejumi nav)

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet logjiski, ka lien. kaapeec lai neliistu?
kaa Tu domaa:
kaapeec izmanto blokjeejoshos C?
kaapeec izmanto dazhaadus tinumus trafam logjikai un jaudas daljai?
kaapeec izmanto baroshanas stabilizatorus?
kaapeec izmanto baroshanas filtrus?
kaapeec izmanto atdaliitas zemes?
kapeec fiziski attalina jaudas daljas no meeriishanas daljaam?
kaapeec pirms ADC lieto LPF?
kaapeec ADC datus, ja ir iespeeja, smootho, aproximee, videejo, u.t.t.?
kaapeec jaudas daljaa lieto aatraas diodes, spoles ar mazam paarejas C?
kaapeec pie nepiecieshamiibas ekranee motora vadus?
kaapeec zemee motora korpusu, shasiju, u.c.?
kaapeec zemi velk visaadiem liiklochiem, ar to aptver dazhaadus mezglus, savieno diivainaas vietaas, veido 2pusejas plates, veido poligonus?
u.t.t.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, noderees. :: 
Buus shis punkts jaapameegjina:kaapeec ADC datus, ja ir iespeeja, smootho, aproximee, videejo, u.t.t.?

Nu gatava sheema un plate nav - viss uz vadinjiem uz galda  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwf3cSXcIbk

----------


## Zalic

dators izmanto visu barošanas bloka jaudu vai arī, tik cik slodze prasa? respektīvi ja man būs 650w tad patērēsies visi lai ari ko es darītu vai arī tikai tik cik vajadzēs manam darbībām?

----------


## kaspich

> Paldies, noderees.
> Buus shis punkts jaapameegjina:kaapeec ADC datus, ja ir iespeeja, smootho, aproximee, videejo, u.t.t.?
> 
> Nu gatava sheema un plate nav - viss uz vadinjiem uz galda 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwf3cSXcIbk


 smuki grozaas!
nu, pie pashaam ADC ieejaam notiekti uzliec RC filtrinjus.
aproximaacijai - tupaa videjoshana iesakumam buus efektiiva. loga metode, panjem peedeejos X samplus [no bufera], vai arii ar sliidosho, vnk peedejo samplu ar reizinaataaju 0.X klaat vecajam buferim..
ja izmanto PIC iebuuveeto DAC, njem uzreiz scenaariju ar 
atdaliito zemi
atdaliito baroshanu
atdaliito reference

bez shiim 3 leitaam buus beedu ieleja - paarbaudiits..

----------


## habitbraker

tnx

Taas loga un sliidoshaas metodes laikam ir window un moving average? Gribaas palasiit.

Un taa DAC vietaa domaaji ADC?

----------


## habitbraker

Varbuut varat pastaastiit, kaa shii sheeminja straadaa?  ::

----------


## Zalic

kāda būtu visparastākā tranzistoru shēma voltampēr raksturlīkņu uzņemšanai?

----------


## Hondists

kas varētu būt pa vainu, ka mikroviļņu krāsns vairs nesilda? Viss darbojas bet nesilda. Un vai ir vērts viņu atremontēt?

----------


## habitbraker

> kāda būtu visparastākā tranzistoru shēma voltampēr raksturlīkņu uzņemšanai?


 
Nu var dariit shaadi - vajag reguleejams U avots(vai labaak 2),ampeermetrs. Ja ir 2 U avoti, tad vienu sleedz pie baazes caur R un ieregulee kaadu baazes straavu Ib. Skaties, lai Ib*beta nepaarsniegtu konkreetaa tranja limitus. Otru U avotu sleedz pie kolektora caur ampeermetru(masa pie E). Regulee Uce un meeri Ic. Atliec grafikaa.
Ja ir viens U avots, tad vajadzees U daliitaajs(pocis) uz baazi. Ar U daliitaaju dali Uce. Ieregulee kaadu Ib, nomeeri Uce un Ic, atliec grafikaa, Tad maini Uce. Katreiz mainot Uce, ieregulee ar U daliitaaju Ib taadu, kaada taaa bija ieprieksh. Lai Ib buutu const. Utt.

----------


## habitbraker

> kas varētu būt pa vainu, ka mikroviļņu krāsns vairs nesilda? Viss darbojas bet nesilda. Un vai ir vērts viņu atremontēt?


 viss darbojas, bet tomeer nedarbojas  ::

----------


## Zalic

> Nu var dariit shaadi - vajag reguleejams U avots(vai labaak 2),ampeermetrs. Ja ir 2 U avoti, tad vienu sleedz pie baazes caur R un ieregulee kaadu baazes straavu Ib. Skaties, lai Ib*beta nepaarsniegtu konkreetaa tranja limitus. Otru U avotu sleedz pie kolektora caur ampeermetru(masa pie E). Regulee Uce un meeri Ic. Atliec grafikaa.
> Ja ir viens U avots, tad vajadzees U daliitaajs(pocis) uz baazi. Ar U daliitaaju dali Uce. Ieregulee kaadu Ib, nomeeri Uce un Ic, atliec grafikaa, Tad maini Uce. Katreiz mainot Uce, ieregulee ar U daliitaaju Ib taadu, kaada taaa bija ieprieksh. Lai Ib buutu const. Utt.


 ir 2 U avoti, tikai shēmu grafiski vajg

----------


## habitbraker

Nu taa, piemeeram. Tas voltmetrs gan DC

----------


## habitbraker

Es pareizi sapratu? - Ja ir X  ppm/K, tad tas noziimee, ka parametrs mainiisies par x/10000 % no nominaala uz 1 graadu?

----------


## next

http://groups.molbiosci.northwestern...r_million.html

----------


## habitbraker

AAA paldies.  ::  Taatad, ja ir 20ppm tad procentos tas buus 0.002%?

----------


## Vikings

Jap. saprati pareizi.

----------


## Zalic

man ir nepieciešams kondensators zaļā krāsā, bet argusā bildes nerādās. Vai zaļos apzīmē ar "LowESR" ?

----------


## kaspich

Zalit! Tu detaljas peerc peec kraasam?  ::  kaapeec zalju? gribi uzreiz izmest [bez kraasoshanas]?

----------


## Zalic

koleģis teica, ka zaļie ir ar mazāku induktivitāti un tur tieši tādus vajg. iekārta ir impulsa barošanas bloks

----------


## kaspich

> koleģis teica, ka zaļie ir ar mazāku induktivitāti un tur tieši tādus vajg. iekārta ir impulsa barošanas bloks


 nu, reizem taa ir. veel vinjiem ir nestandarta rindas kapacitaates. bet, normali cilveki peerk konkretas serijas/model komponentus, nevis peec krasas.

----------


## Ar4

Tad jau tev vajag LowESL. Ja par induktivitāti ir runa.

----------


## Zalic

tadus ESL neatrodu

----------


## Ar4

Nu LowESR Tev visticamāk derēs. Par to zaļumu - vienā PC baroklī bija tādi indīgi zaļie, bet krāsai tak nav nozīmes.

----------


## Zalic

oki, ņemu lowESR neatkarīgi no krāsas

----------


## Hondists

Esmu nolēmis uztaisīt barošanas bloku ar regulējamu spriegumu. Izmantošu LM338 sprieguma stabilizatoru. Vai aiz sprieguma stabilizatora vajag kādu "lielo" kondensatoru?

----------


## Isegrim

Nē. At least 10 characters!

----------


## Hondists

Cik lielu elektrolītisko kondensatoru vajadzētu barošanas blokam kura spriegums būs regulējams robežās no 3-15V izmantojot LM338K sprieguma stabilizatoru? Max amperāža būs apmēram 2.2A un būs vēl viena 12V patstāvīga izeja.

----------


## habitbraker

Tev jaaskataas, lai Uin-p2pRipple buutu >= ar Uout_max(shajaa gadiijumaa 15V)+Dropout spriegums uz regulatora(skaties datasheet)
p2pripple=Imax0.01/C, Ljoti aptuveni.

----------


## habitbraker

Kaads ir meegjinaajis dabuut smalkaaku(lielaaku bitu) rezultaatu no adc, izmantojot oversampling metodi? Kaa straadaaja? Obligaati vajag random troksnjus ?

----------


## next

> Obligaati vajag random troksnjus ?


 Labs jautaajums.
Piejaucamajam signaalam jaabuut trokshnjveidiigam attieciibaa pret adc darbiibu (lai vienmeeriigi izsmeereetu meeraamo lielumu vismaz lsb robezhaas).
Es iztiku ar triisstuuri.
Tas ir apmeeram kaa ja es panjemu graamatu kur burtu vietaa kjiinieshu hieroglifi - prieksh manis tas ir troksnis bet citam cilveekam nee.

PS. Oversamplings nevar uzlabot meeriijuma precizitaati, palielinaas tikai izshkjirtspeeja.

----------


## kaspich

> Labs jautaajums.
> Piejaucamajam signaalam jaabuut trokshnjveidiigam attieciibaa pret adc darbiibu (lai vienmeeriigi izsmeereetu meeraamo lielumu vismaz lsb robezhaas).
> Es iztiku ar triisstuuri.
> Tas ir apmeeram kaa ja es panjemu graamatu kur burtu vietaa kjiinieshu hieroglifi - prieksh manis tas ir troksnis bet citam cilveekam nee.
> 
> PS. Oversamplings nevar uzlabot meeriijuma precizitaati, palielinaas tikai izshkjirtspeeja.


 eu, vechi, ko juus piipeejiet? 
peedeejo postu texti it vnk kaut kas iz kaut kaa fundamentaali nedzirdeta..

----------


## habitbraker

> Labs jautaajums.
> Piejaucamajam signaalam jaabuut trokshnjveidiigam attieciibaa pret adc darbiibu (lai vienmeeriigi izsmeereetu meeraamo lielumu vismaz lsb robezhaas).
> Es iztiku ar triisstuuri.
> Tas ir apmeeram kaa ja es panjemu graamatu kur burtu vietaa kjiinieshu hieroglifi - prieksh manis tas ir troksnis bet citam cilveekam nee.
> 
> PS. Oversamplings nevar uzlabot meeriijuma precizitaati, palielinaas tikai izshkjirtspeeja.


 Bet straadaaja?

Pameegjinaashu nofiltreetu PWM ielaist Vref pinaa(kautko liidziigu triistuurim). Bet cik sapratu, lsb jaamainaas ar vienaadu iespeejamiibu, lai metode straadaatu. (AN11 :: ...

Bet vai tad nevar teikt, ka rezultaats ir preciizaaks, ja es, piemeeram, varu nomeeriit 1mV, 4mV vietaa?

----------


## habitbraker

> eu, vechi, ko juus piipeejiet? 
> peedeejo postu texti it vnk kaut kas iz kaut kaa fundamentaali nedzirdeta..


 Nu shii ir iesaaceeju sadalja iesaaceejiem ::

----------


## kaspich

> Bet straadaaja?
> 
> Pameegjinaashu nofiltreetu PWM ielaist Vref pinaa(kautko liidziigu triistuurim). Bet cik sapratu, lsb jaamainaas ar vienaadu iespeejamiibu, lai metode straadaatu. (AN11...
> 
> Bet vai tad nevar teikt, ka rezultaats ir preciizaaks, ja es, piemeeram, varu nomeeriit 1mV, 4mV vietaa?


 es nesapratu, KO Tu gribi panaakt, bet nu veicamaas darbiibas ir kaut kas iz oblasti fantastiki..
staasti, kur ir probleema, nevis ar otru pilniigi nejedzoshu kaut kaadu pipelizatoru buuveejiet..

----------


## habitbraker

Nu vienkaarshi gribeeju zinaat citu pieredzi, kaa shii metode straadaa ar ne-random trokshnjiem.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu vienkaarshi gribeeju zinaat citu pieredzi, kaa shii metode straadaa ar ne-random trokshnjiem.


 paaag. kaadi veel ne random troksnji? par ko Tu vispaar runaa? kaada metode???
kam Tu jautaa? next?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Oversampling metode. AVR121,AN118,AN1152.

Un par tiem troksnjiem - saucas dithering. Kad meeraamajam signaalam maksliigi pieskaita troksnjus, ja vajadziigs.

----------


## kaspich

> Oversampling metode. AVR121,AN118,AN1152.
> 
> Un par tiem troksnjiem - saucas dithering. Kad meeraamajam signaalam maksliigi pieskaita troksnjus, ja vajadziigs.


 nu, es.. kaa lai to saudziigaak pasaka..
laikam, nekaa..  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Kautko tachu gribu iemaaciities. Sapratu tikai to, ka kautko ljoti nesaprotu  ::

----------


## zzz

> nu, es.. kaa lai to saudziigaak pasaka..
> laikam, nekaa..


 Nu nee, nee, kaspich, nekautreejies, saki vien aaraa kas uz sirds.

Citaadi paliek neskaidriiba par taviem komentaariem shai teemaa - tev nepatiik oversamplings kaa skjira, jeb kaut kaadas konkreetaakas pretenzijas? (nju, mikrokontroleru iebuuveeto adc referenchu parametri un troksnis nav diezko jauki, bet nu var tak arii aareeju, labaaku piemest klaat, ja ljoti gribaas)

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nee, nee, kaspich, nekautreejies, saki vien aaraa kas uz sirds.
> 
> Citaadi paliek neskaidriiba par taviem komentaariem shai teemaa - tev nepatiik oversamplings kaa skjira, jeb kaut kaadas konkreetaakas pretenzijas? (nju, mikrokontroleru iebuuveeto adc referenchu parametri un troksnis nav diezko jauki, bet nu var tak arii aareeju, labaaku piemest klaat, ja ljoti gribaas)


 nu, kad es teikshu - vechi, davai:
a) iemacamies terminologjiju [ne formaali, bet lai peec buutiibas var saprast];
b) saprotam jeedzieniski, kur ir probleemas, un tad mekleejam risinaajumus, nevis kaut ko izgtaabjam, bet - kur/kaapeec par to vispaar teema - es atbildi nesanjemu;
c) iemaacamies korekti izmantot to pashu muusu esosho ADC un DAC. sakam ar vienkaarsho, tad arii taps skaidrs daudz kas tas, kas buutu jaatkarto..
sacelsies sashutuma veetra - sak, nemaaci muus dziivot. 
bet Tavs pusgudrais posts arii iz temas - kaut ko pusgudru pateicu, supr. ko pateicu? da labaak ne konkreeti, jo jeegas jau nav.
troksnis ir slikti, bet varbuut arii labi. aarejs ADC varbuut ir krutaaks, be, vai vajag - hvz, u.t.t.

----------


## zzz

kaspich, oversamplingu taa arii sauc par oversamplingu, jeb tu te sagribeeji kaut kaadu vaardulizaacijas leemejbara darinaajumu taa vietaa sadzirdeet? 

Un tavi posti  rada iespaidu, ka tu iisti nefilmee par ko vispaar runa iet, ij vai ka tev kaut kaads personiigs naids pret sho metodi kaa taadu?

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, oversamplingu taa arii sauc par oversamplingu, jeb tu te sagribeeji kaut kaadu vaardulizaacijas leemejbara darinaajumu taa vietaa sadzirdeet? 
> 
> Un tavi posti  rada iespaidu, ka tu iisti nefilmee par ko vispaar runa iet, ij vai ka tev kaut kaads personiigs naids pret sho metodi kaa taadu?


 runa IET, jaa..
ai, bija man te monologs, bet paardomaaju.. laikam vecs palieku.. 

p.s. jaa, vnk nefilmeeju..  ::

----------


## zzz

Ja monologs par oversamplinga un mikrokontroleru iebuuveeto adc pareizas lietoshanas teemu - plees tik valjaa, varbuut pat kaut ko lietderiigu pateiksi. 

Citaadi tie staastinji, ka tu vecs paliec, plus visaadi nesakariigi vaidi un nopuutas, ir, protams, jauki un izklaideejoshi, tachu nesatur informaaciju par elektroniku.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu nav jau pagaidaam probleemas. Vienkaarshi gribeeju zinaat kaa citiem straadaa metode.

Pagaidaam uztaisiiju mazu testinju un breadborda - saskaitiiju 16 10bit samplus un izdaliiju ar 4. Ieguvu 12bit rezultaatus, kurus atkal savukaart ievaacu 16 un izvilku videejo. Galu galaa cik nu ar pociiti pareguleeu Uin, izsskataas ka ir tie 12biti ieguuti.

Nekaadus troksnjus maaksliigi nelaidu iekshaa. Pagaidaam varbuuut ir pietiekams tas troksnis, lai straadaatu, bet kaa dariit, kad buus stabilizeeta baroshana, laba reference un zemz Rsource...?

----------


## kaspich

> Ja monologs par oversamplinga un mikrokontroleru iebuuveeto adc pareizas lietoshanas teemu - plees tik valjaa, varbuut pat kaut ko lietderiigu pateiksi. 
> 
> Citaadi tie staastinji, ka tu vecs paliec, plus visaadi nesakariigi vaidi un nopuutas, ir, protams, jauki un izklaideejoshi, tachu nesatur informaaciju par elektroniku.


 elektronika ir sasodiiti plasha teema. es meegjinu saprast: kaapeec shii teemas ir aktivizeeta iesaaceju sadaljaa? un kaapec to dara cilveeki, kas veic pirmos soljus ADC izmantoshanaa? kur ir probleema?
kaapeec jaaveic [un te puishi intereseejaa nevis par oversamplu, bet pavisam citaam lietaam, vnk kuru sastaavdalja ir - augstakas diskretizaacijas F izmantoshana, bet vinjiem oversampls nav vajadziigs/netiks izmantots] shaadi manevri? kur probleema? kaapeec neder - ADC un taalak jau normaala apstraade? like logi, interpolaacijas, smoothingi, u.t.t.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nav jau pagaidaam probleemas. Vienkaarshi gribeeju zinaat kaa citiem straadaa metode.
> 
> Pagaidaam uztaisiiju mazu testinju un breadborda - saskaitiiju 16 10bit samplus un izdaliiju ar 4. Ieguvu 12bit rezultaatus, kurus atkal savukaart ievaacu 16 un izvilku videejo. Galu galaa cik nu ar pociiti pareguleeu Uin, izsskataas ka ir tie 12biti ieguuti.
> 
> Nekaadus troksnjus maaksliigi nelaidu iekshaa. Pagaidaam varbuuut ir pietiekams tas troksnis, lai straadaatu, bet kaa dariit, kad buus stabilizeeta baroshana, laba reference un zemz Rsource...?


 aa, to es gribeeju dzirdeet [nu, lai nav - atnaaca pimpich, un visus pazemoja] - Tu no suuda ceri zeltu uztaisiit? :P
paskati [datasheet] taa ADC statisko, dinamisko kljuudu, paskati offesta dreifus, paprovee to visu reaali [ne matemaatiski] - un sapratiisi, ka reaali tur i 9 bitus nevar izcelt, a viss paarejais: ar koka lineaalu mikronu meeriishana  :: 

p.s. tb, shii metode straadatu tad, ja Tu esoshajam ADC atmestu vismaz 3 jaunaakos bitus [paliek 7], tad veic to smeereshanau/troksnja klaat likshanu, tad avg rekjinaashanu vai kaadu cosine smoothingu [protams, krutak] un tad ar kaartu zemaaku F izcel 2 jaunaakos bitus [tb, kopaa kaadus 9]  ::

----------


## zzz

Nu redz ka tomeer kaspichs var arii par teemu. 

Un gluzhi tik ljauni ka liidz 7 bitiem jaagriezh jau, iespeejams, ka nemaz nava. Es reekjinaatu uz  8. 

Reference atmegaas ir pasuudiiga, taapeec prieksh shaadaam bleenjaam vajadzeetu likt aareejo.

----------


## zzz

> vai kaadu cosine smoothingu [protams, krutak]


 Uuu, s kakova perepugu tiek ieteikts kosinuss, ja interpoleets faktiski tiek baltais troksnis un kosinusa interpolaacijai shaadaa gadiijumaa vienkaarshi nav ne fizikaalas, ne matemaatiskas jeegas???

----------


## habitbraker

Ok negribu tomeer nekaadus trokshnjus likt. Tad sanaak, kautkaa galiigi acgaarni.
Tad sanaak ka vispaar jaanjem kutkaads aareejais ADC? Jo gribu nomeeriit liidz 2A ar 1mA precizitaaati. 

Bet nu paldies par padomiem, viss izraadaas sarezgjiitaak neklaa plaanots

----------


## habitbraker

protams ka buus aareejaa ref, un PIC

----------


## kaspich

> Uuu, s kakova perepugu tiek ieteikts kosinuss, ja interpoleets faktiski tiek baltais troksnis un kosinusa interpolaacijai shaadaa gadiijumaa vienkaarshi nav ne fizikaalas, ne matemaatiskas jeegas???


 pag, a kaads sakars parastam oversamplam ar troksni? m?
te nu mees nonaakam liidz terminologjiai un domas noformuleeshanai kaa taadai [ko juus pashi, profi, te putrojieties, skat, piemeeram, next postu par taisniishu vilkshanu un habita teemu par zaagjiem].

----------


## zzz

> Ok negribu tomeer nekaadus trokshnjus likt. Tad sanaak, kautkaa galiigi acgaarni.
> Tad sanaak ka vispaar jaanjem kutkaads aareejais ADC? Jo gribu nomeeriit liidz 2A ar 1mA precizitaaati. 
> 
> Bet nu paldies par padomiem, viss izraadaas sarezgjiitaak neklaa plaanots


 Tas atkariigs no gribeeshanas nianseem. Tochna gribi 2A meeriit ar precizitaati 1 mA, jeb vienkaarshi gribi, lai pie kopiigaa diapazona 2A mazaakas straavas, tjipa 100mA, tiktu izmeeriitas ar precizitaati vismas 1 mA, ko uz displeja paraadiit?  Vari uztaisiit divus meerdiapazonus.

----------


## kaspich

> protams ka buus aareejaa ref, un PIC


 nu, ieleic manis mineetos parametrus te. tad arii buus skaidrs: 8 vai 6 biti. 
piedevam, ne tikai ref aareju, bet arii gnd aareeju;
un ar ieejas obvesu nociiniisies. un blakus ieejas taisiis briinumus, taapeec mux taas veelams atstaat briivas/ar gnd/ar In savienot [luuk, sho jau dabuusi peetiit]..
tb, zemuudens akmenju tur daaaaaudz.

----------


## kaspich

> Ok negribu tomeer nekaadus trokshnjus likt. Tad sanaak, kautkaa galiigi acgaarni.
> Tad sanaak ka vispaar jaanjem kutkaads aareejais ADC? Jo gribu nomeeriit liidz 2A ar 1mA precizitaaati. 
> 
> Bet nu paldies par padomiem, viss izraadaas sarezgjiitaak neklaa plaanots


 precizitaati ar +/-0.02% vismaz? nu, Tev shunts taadu vzhiznji nedos.. 
naakoshais - pie 2A kritums ir 200mV uz shunta, pareizi? pie 1mA U=100uV
nu, saac mekleet superpreciizos OPampus..

lai paplashinaatu dinamisko diapazonu, izmanto 2 ADC ieejas. uz vienu padod 10..10X pastiprinaatu U [ar preciizu OPampu].
pie mazaam I lasi sho U, pie lielaakaam - otru ieeju.
logjiski domaajot, Tev vajag RELATIIVO precizitaati, nevis absoluuto.
tb, pie 10mA uzstadiitaa vajag+/-1mA, pie 2A i 10mA delta NEKO nemainiis, pareizi? veel jo vairaak- ja atteelo ar cipariem. tad ko, pie 2A buutu 5..6 cipari? tas tachu tikai noversh uzmaniibu..

advanceetaa, protams - njemam Microchip vadaamaas R matricas, un liekam OPampa ooc kjeedee. bet, taapat naaksies mudriit ar 2 ieejaam..

----------


## habitbraker

> Tas atkariigs no gribeeshanas nianseem. Tochna gribi 2A meeriit ar precizitaati 1 mA, jeb vienkaarshi gribi, lai pie kopiigaa diapazona 2A mazaakas straavas, tjipa 100mA, tiktu izmeeriitas ar precizitaati vismas 1 mA, ko uz displeja paraadiit?  Vari uztaisiit divus meerdiapazonus.


 buutu baigi labi 2A ar 1mA precizitaati, Bet tie 2 diapazoni arii der, tikai tad jaabuut auto. Kam laikam vajag programmeejamu referenci....

----------


## kaspich

> buutu baigi labi 2A ar 1mA precizitaati, Bet tie 2 diapazoni arii der, tikai tad jaabuut auto. Kam laikam vajag programmeejamu referenci....


 kaapec? i nedoma aiztikt referenci. to njem lielaako iespejamo. tak buus mazakas kjuudas.

----------


## zzz

> pag, a kaads sakars parastam oversamplam ar troksni? m?
> te nu mees nonaakam liidz terminologjiai un domas noformuleeshanai kaa taadai [ko juus pashi, profi, te putrojieties, skat, piemeeram, next postu par taisniishu vilkshanu un habita teemu par zaagjiem].


 kaspich, tu joprojaam savos audio maakonjos lidinies.  ::  Koleega habitbrakers protams nje ozvuchil pilnaa skadriibaa savu tiesho probleemu, tomeer rodas iespaids ka vinsh, domaajams, grib meeriit baroklja straavu vai ko tamliidziigu. Tur kosinuss nafig nav vajadziigs.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, tu joprojaam savos audio maakonjos lidinies.  Koleega habitbrakers protams nje ozvuchil pilnaa skadriibaa savu tiesho probleemu, tomeer rodas iespaids ka vinsh, domaajams, grib meeriit baroklja straavu vai ko tamliidziigu. Tur kosinuss nafig nav vajadziigs.


 ticu.  ::  es par ko citu - ja buutu normaali noformuleeta doma, i pashi nepiitu taisniites, i man nevajadzeetu rovno 2min mekleet AN  ::  [jo linki arii nebija ielikti]. 
it kaa jau po par 2min., bet - taa darbiiba bija mazkvalificeeta.

----------


## habitbraker

> precizitaati ar +/-0.02% vismaz? nu, Tev shunts taadu vzhiznji nedos.. 
> naakoshais - pie 2A kritums ir 200mV uz shunta, pareizi? pie 1mA U=100uV
> nu, saac mekleet superpreciizos OPampus..
> 
> lai paplashinaatu dinamisko diapazonu, izmanto 2 ADC ieejas. uz vienu padod 10..10X pastiprinaatu U [ar preciizu OPampu].
> pie mazaam I lasi sho U, pie lielaakaam - otru ieeju.
> logjiski domaajot, Tev vajag RELATIIVO precizitaati, nevis absoluuto.
> tb, pie 10mA uzstadiitaa vajag+/-1mA, pie 2A i 10mA delta NEKO nemainiis, pareizi? veel jo vairaak- ja atteelo ar cipariem. tad ko, pie 2A buutu 5..6 cipari? tas tachu tikai noversh uzmaniibu..
> 
> advanceetaa, protams - njemam Microchip vadaamaas R matricas, un liekam OPampa ooc kjeedee. bet, taapat naaksies mudriit ar 2 ieejaam..


 
Nu shii informaacija man noderees. Paldies!  ::  Tieshaam, pie 2A tachu man nevajag taadu precizitaati. Viss , dariishu kaa ieteici - meeriishu ar divaam ieejaam to stravu. Shunts man buus 1%, bet varbuut veerts likt kaadus 10 0.1% paraleeli?

Bet taas R matricas - palashiishu, pini pietiek.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu shii informaacija man noderees. Paldies!  Tieshaam, pie 2A tachu man nevajag taadu precizitaati. Viss , dariishu kaa ieteici - meeriishu ar divaam ieejaam to stravu. Shunts man buus 1%, bet varbuut veerts likt kaadus 10 0.1% paraleeli?
> 
> Bet taas R matricas - palashiishu, pini pietiek.


 shuntus Tu vari likt arii 0.1%, bet tad vinji arii supersmuki jaadzesee, citaadi buus termo EDS, kas taapat to preciztaati chakarees.. paskati, vai tas shunta draiveris ir tik precizs, lai buutu jeega likt 0.1%. varbuut var ooc kjeedee [vai ieejaa[ OPAmapm kaadu +/-1..2% kalibraciju paredzeet..
Rmatricas vadaas pa SPI/I2C, ar adresaciju. taa kaa taas buutu japarsledz reti, mieriigi vareetu likt turpat, kur ADC [aareejais, pieemeram, ja nu ieksheejais tomeer nepatiik]..

p.s. ar Tevi nekaadi kasiities nesanaak  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Pirms tam nonaacu pie shii I sensora-http://cds.linear.com/docs/Datasheet/6106fa.pdf

Gain error vinjam esot 0.15 typical.


Kasiishanaas nesanaak, deelj taa, ka par maz rubiiju ::

----------


## kaspich

> Pirms tam nonaacu pie shii I sensora-http://cds.linear.com/docs/Datasheet/6106fa.pdf
> 
> Gain error vinjam esot 0.15 typical.
> 
> 
> Kasiishanaas nesanaak, deelj taa, ka par maz rubiiju


  ::  vo, turpini darboties, tad viss priekshaa  :: 

klau, paskati, kas tas par minimal output voltage. kaa saprotu, pirmie 50mV praktiski nav izmantojami. pareizi saprotu?

----------


## habitbraker

Nu cik saprotu tas ir pie gain=100. (input Vos=250uV max)

Es likshu lielaaku shuntu un mazaaku gain.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu cik saprotu tas ir pie gain=100. (input Vos=250uV max)
> 
> Es likshu lielaaku shuntu un mazaaku gain.


 ne tikai. izskataas, ka tur ir veel brinumi, nesaistiiti ar Vos. reku, K nometot 5X, taapat 16/22mV paliek..
iespeejams, ka K paarsleegshana Tev buus jaataisa shim shuntam. jeb pat R shunta paarsleegshana [abas leitas gan muusdienaas daraamas vienkaarshi - ar laukji].
25mV uz 5V fona ir 0.5%. sho vismaz dubulto [ADC snjaga, u.c.]. 1% dreifs pie max efektiivas shunta preampa izmantoshanas..
dinamiskais diapazons Iout = 100X [40dB] - 20mA..2A. no shii Tu gribeetu veel 1% precizitaati zemajaa galaa, tb kopaa 60dB+rezerve.
nereaali bez sheemas upgrade.

p.s. reaalaak buutu: Iset_min=20mA, precizitaate tur.. 5mA, ne labaaka. tad varetu proveet ar 2 shuntiem [paarsleedzamiem] izvilkt.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jaa, tur rakstiits, ka + liidz 1.2uA Imiera izejaa pluust(open C)... Un + veel kjuuda deelj input bias straavaam, ko var nedaudz kompenseet.

Sheema taapat pagaidaam ir uz papiira tikai. Tu domaa laikja Ron mainiit? Tad varbuut vareetu iztikt bez taam R matricaam?

----------


## kaspich

> Nu jaa, tur rakstiits, ka + liidz 1.2uA Imiera izejaa pluust(open C)... Un + veel kjuuda deelj input bias straavaam, ko var nedaudz kompenseet.
> 
> Sheema taapat pagaidaam ir uz papiira tikai. Tu domaa laikja Ron mainiit? Tad varbuut vareetu iztikt bez taam R matricaam?


 nee, Rdson mainiit nee, lai straada atsleegas rezjhiimaa. vnk lielaakas R shuntam komuteet paraleeli mazaakas R shuntu. 
piemeeram, 0.5 un 10 ohm.
tad tam 0.5 ohm jasameklee mosfet ar rdson zem 1..2% no shunta R, t.i. ap 5..10mOhm..

----------


## Zalic

kur var iegādāties un kā sauc šņori, ap kuru apvīta sildītāja spirāle?

----------


## Didzis

Gan jau runa iet pr azbesta striķi. Oficiāli azbestu nopirkt nevar, jo stulbā jevropa to ir aizliegusi. Ladgalītes tirgū gan jau dabūsi. Līdz Ladgalītei vēl jevropas likumi nav tikuši  ::

----------


## heinrx

kas par sildītāju?ja jaunmodīgais gaisa pūtējs,tad nez vai viņš ir paredzēts remontēt,jo stulbā jevropa ir tīri patērētāju sabiedrība,un stulbie jevropieši tak nepārtin mājās sildītāja sildelementu uz stulbi aizliegtā azbesta striķa(kurš, cik atceros ,ir stulbi neizturīgs),ja stieple ir pārdegusi tad diezgan stulbi ir viņu mēģināt tīt no jauna jo stulbajā skrutkas vietā ļoti ātri pārdegs atkal :: 
Lai vai kā viss šeit rakstītais ir galīgi stulbi,jo lai arī stulbais striķis ir aizliegts ,varu derēt ka stulbā jevropā ir izdomāti analogi.un te nu es patiešām domāju ka sildītājā bāzt azbestu ir STULBI,kā zināms azbests itin labi put,un sildītājā gaisam cirkulējot tik tiešām visu māju ar azbestu piesārņosi,štrunts par sevi bet padomā par bērniem,astma un visādas aler'ģijas gandrīz garantētas.Un labi ka tomēr jevropa ir tik stulba,jo savādāk pērkot apenes nevarētu būt drošs ka tās nav šūtas ar azbesta striķi :: 
Tas bija gandrīz joks,priecīgus visiem ziemassvētkus.

----------


## zzz

Asbesta strikji aizliedza taapeec ka asbests ir kancerogeens (izraisa ljoti konkreetu un suudiigi aarsteejamu plaushu veezha tipu)

Bet iistenam padomju cilveekam atkal Eiropa dziivi sabojaajusi.

----------


## Isegrim

> Oficiāli azbestu nopirkt nevar, jo stulbā jevropa to ir aizliegusi


 Stulbā €vropa rūpējas, lai tu un tavi bērni priekšlaikus nenomirtu ar bronhu un plaušu vēzīti! Atceries - vienīga tavu plaušu audos ieaugusi asbesta adatiņa pat pēc gadiem (tā neizdalās no turienes nekad!) var būt tev liktenīga. _Memento mori_!

----------


## Didzis

Nu ja pirms gūlētiešanas uzšņauksi azbesta pulveri, tad  tas tiešam būs neveselīgi, bet citādi, no sildītājā aptīta kontakta ar azbesta striķi, gan nekas neizdalīsies Apenes  mierīgi var adīt no azbesta. Caur pakaļu tak neviens neelpo :: . 
Priecīgus svētkus visiem!

----------


## heinrx

ja uzšņauksi pirms gulētiešanas,tad domāju ka liela iespēja ir nepamosties vispār,vispār interesei pačolēju,un pirmais ko inetā izlasīju-
Azbestam piemīt specifiska īpašība – spēja sadalīties  elastīgās, izturīgās šķiedrās. Nelielo izmēru dēļ tās ilgstoši  nenosēžas. Pētījumi liecina, ka azbesta šķiedras darba vides gaisā var  saglabāties pat 70-80 stundu pēc darba veikšanas. Problēmas rodas tad,  ja šīs šķiedras nonāk gaisā un cilvēks tās ieelpo. Nokļūstot plaušās,  azbesta šķiedras nenoārdās un netiek arī izvadītas no organisma, tāpēc  tās var izraisīt smagas saslimšanas, to skaitā arī ļaundabīgos audzējus.  Protams, briesmas nav redzamas uzreiz, jo parasti no azbesta šķiedru  ieelpošanas brīža līdz slimības sākumam ir garš apslēptais periods, tas  var ilgt pat vairāk kā 15 gadus.
 Ilgstoša azbesta šķiedru ieelpošana var izraisīt  vairākas ļoti smagas slimības. Raksturīgākās no tām ir azbestoze, plaušu  vēzis un mezotelioma. Azbests veicina arī hronisku elpceļu slimību  attīstību, tas ir viens no faktoriem, kas var izraisīt barības vada,  kuņģa, aizkuņģa dziedzera, resnās zarnas un taisnās zarnas audzējus.
Man tas aizliegums neliekas nu nepavisam stulbs.un ja kas Latvijā azbestu aizliedza jau pirms mēs iestājāmies ES :: 
bet nu kamēr tas neskar apkārtējos ,manis pēc var šņaukt,ierīvēties utt..

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, veči, kuru maizes darbs bija asbestcementa (t.s. _šīfera_) plākšņu jumti, un kuri ar _fuksīti_ diendienā atzāģēja lokšņu galus, agrāk vai vēlāk miruši no elpceļu vēža. Arī nesmēķētāji. 
Neveicas _pažarniekiem_, kad šāds jumts sprakšķ un lido pa gaisu.

----------


## Didzis

Aizliegums radās ne jau dēļ pāris azbesta izolācijas šaibām sildītājā, bet dēļ tā, ka jevropā ļoti daudz celtniecībā izmantoja šīfera loksnes. Skaidrs, ja visa telpa noklāta ar šīferi, tad nekas labs nebūs. Pie mums jau arī vienā otrā krievulaiku kultūras namā sienas no šīfera plāksnēm. Sūnām apaudzis šīfera jumts gan nav diez ko kaitīgs veselībai un pie mums izmantotais šīferis nesadalās kā jevropā izmantotais, jo azbests nāk no citām atradnēm. Skaidrs, ka cektniecbā strādnieki respirātorus neizmantoja un putekļi gāja pa gaisu, bet uzlikts jumts gan neko ļaunu nedara. Ja jau tas sadalītos, tad neklpotu jau vairak kā piecdesmit gadus.

----------


## Isegrim

Ir absolūti vienalga, no kā tu to draņķi nāsīs ievilki. Pietiek ar vienīgu šķiedriņu - ārā to nedabūsi; tā sēž tevī un dara savu melno darbu. Sovjetu laikā esam bijuši spiesti ne to vien sarīties (ne tikai dēļ nezināšanas); gan smagos metālus, gan asbestu, gan toluolu, ksilolu, benzolu un dihloretānu saosties. Kondensatorus netiki jaucis? Tagad - kā paveiksies.

----------


## kaspich

> Aizliegums radās ne jau dēļ pāris azbesta izolācijas šaibām sildītājā, bet dēļ tā, ka jevropā ļoti daudz celtniecībā izmantoja šīfera loksnes. Skaidrs, ja visa telpa noklāta ar šīferi, tad nekas labs nebūs. Pie mums jau arī vienā otrā krievulaiku kultūras namā sienas no šīfera plāksnēm. Sūnām apaudzis šīfera jumts gan nav diez ko kaitīgs veselībai un pie mums izmantotais šīferis nesadalās kā jevropā izmantotais, jo azbests nāk no citām atradnēm. Skaidrs, ka cektniecbā strādnieki respirātorus neizmantoja un putekļi gāja pa gaisu, bet uzlikts jumts gan neko ļaunu nedara. Ja jau tas sadalītos, tad neklpotu jau vairak kā piecdesmit gadus.


 Dzidzi, izklausaas taa.. diezgan aprobezhoti. atvainojos par kritiku.

----------


## Walk The Line ™

Cik nu sapratu no lasītā, NPN tipa tranzistori _by default_ ir atvērti, bet manējais laikam ir kaut kāds atkritējs, jo sākuma stāvoklī ir aizvērts.

Tranzsistors: KSP 2222A ( datasheet )

Problēma ir tā, ka by default LED ir uz 100%, bet kolīdz padod kaut ko uz bāzi, tā sāk iet uz 0% pusi, ne otrādāk.

Kas varētu būt pie vainas ?

----------


## JDat

> Cik nu sapratu no lasītā, NPN tipa tranzistori _by default_ ir atvērti, bet manējais laikam ir kaut kāds atkritējs, jo sākuma stāvoklī ir aizvērts.
> 
> Tranzsistors: KSP 2222A ( datasheet )
> 
> Problēma ir tā, ka by default LED ir uz 100%, bet kolīdz padod kaut ko uz bāzi, tā sāk iet uz 0% pusi, ne otrādāk.
> 
> Kas varētu būt pie vainas ?


 Par ko jautājums? Par LED mirkšķināšanu mūzikas ritmā?

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> Par ko jautājums? Par LED mirkšķināšanu mūzikas ritmā?


 Jautājums par tranzistoriem, bet ja interesē kā sakarā, tad .. jā, _LEDs to music_.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Jautājums par tranzistoriem, bet ja interesē kā sakarā, tad .. jā, _LEDs to music_.


 nu veci lai tew veicas rekur jau ir http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/555...s-Eksperiments uzprieksu lai veicas!

----------


## ddff

> Cik nu sapratu no lasītā, NPN tipa tranzistori _by default_ ir atvērti


 Nee, ja kaads tranziztors ir "by default" ir atveerts (KE), tad tas ir bojaats. Tavaa gadiijumaa meklee achgaarniibas sheemaa.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Cik nu sapratu no lasītā, NPN tipa tranzistori _by default_ ir atvērti, bet manējais laikam ir kaut kāds atkritējs, jo sākuma stāvoklī ir aizvērts.
> 
> Tranzsistors: KSP 2222A ( datasheet )
> 
> Problēma ir tā, ka by default LED ir uz 100%, bet kolīdz padod kaut ko uz bāzi, tā sāk iet uz 0% pusi, ne otrādāk.
> 
> Kas varētu būt pie vainas ?


 tranzistors ir aizveerts, bet led spiid uz 100%???
varbuut saac ar to, ka ieliec sheemu? jeb mums pashiem jaauzmin.

par tranzistoriem fail. kaa jau ddff mineeja.

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> tranzistors ir aizveerts, bet led spiid uz 100%???
> varbuut saac ar to, ka ieliec sheemu? jeb mums pashiem jaauzmin.
> 
> par tranzistoriem fail. kaa jau ddff mineeja.


 Nav ar ko uzzīmēt. Ņemot vērā to ka uz tranzistora bāzi iet TIKAI audio-out, kolektors uz +5V un emiters uz LED + kāju, nedomāju, ka kaut ko tur var sajaukt. Esmu intereses pēc saslēdzis jau n-tajos variantos, bet vairāk par 2 pozīcijām ārā nedabonu ( t.i., vai nu spīd kad uz bāzi nekas netiek padots, vai nespīd kaut uz galvas stāvu ).

Varianti ?

----------


## ddff

Iespeejams, ka Tavs audio out satur liidzstraavas komponenti, labi buutu ielikt kaadu kondensatoru signaala celjaa, kaa arii vienus 10k pret zemi (tautaa saukts "pull down")

Ak jaa- es ceru, ka virknee ar to diodi ir arii rezistors?

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Nav ar ko uzzīmēt. Ņemot vērā to ka uz tranzistora bāzi iet TIKAI audio-out, kolektors uz +5V un emiters uz LED + kāju, nedomāju, ka kaut ko tur var sajaukt. Esmu intereses pēc saslēdzis jau n-tajos variantos, bet vairāk par 2 pozīcijām ārā nedabonu ( t.i., vai nu spīd kad uz bāzi nekas netiek padots, vai nespīd kaut uz galvas stāvu ).
> 
> Varianti ?


 nu, te vajadzeetu saakt no cita 'gala'.
apgut paint. kaut taadaa liimenii, lai var shaadu megashemu uzziimeet.
vai apguut LT Spice kaut taadaa liemnii, lai var shaadu risinajumu saziimet [ne nosimuleet].
apguutskeneriiti. muusdienaas taadi maksaa 10..20LVL.

tad apguut tranzistora darbiibas principu un sleegumus.
ibo kopkolektora sleegumaa sleegt ir FAIL.
jaasleedz ir kopemitera sleegumaa. 
apguut, kaa jadarbina LED. ibo shajaa gadiijumaa Tu to meegjini nokaut.

----------


## Zalic

ne ne, domaju ka tas nav azbesta, jo silditājs ir ar ventilatoru un ražots pedējo 5 gadu laikā. problema ir parrautas striķis

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> nu, te vajadzeetu saakt no cita 'gala'.
> apgut paint. kaut taadaa liimenii, lai var shaadu megashemu uzziimeet.
> vai apguut LT Spice kaut taadaa liemnii, lai var shaadu risinajumu saziimet [ne nosimuleet].
> apguutskeneriiti. muusdienaas taadi maksaa 10..20LVL.
> 
> tad apguut tranzistora darbiibas principu un sleegumus.
> ibo kopkolektora sleegumaa sleegt ir FAIL.
> jaasleedz ir kopemitera sleegumaa.


 Labi, ar šo jautājumu tā kā tiku galā pats saviem spēkiem, bet ir viens cits ..

Kādēļ LM386 ( "shēma" šeit ) op-amps izejā dod tikpat cik Vs ( supply voltage ), neatkarīgi no Input ?

Ja runājam par stereo jack, kuram ir Left, Right un Ground - Left un Right ir savienoti kopā pie Input + un Ground pie ampa Ground, bet kaut vads vienkārši uz galda stāv, izejā tikpat cik supply pinā.

Idejas ?

----------


## habitbraker

Tajaa sheema 1 un 8 tak ir savienots ar vadu - sanaak milziigs DC pastiprinaajums. Vai nu atvieno vai savieno ar kondensatoru

----------


## kaspich

nu, a ko Tu gribi?
kaadas sheemas, taa straadaa..

es savulaik uzrakstiiju monologu:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/466...rmais-projekts

ja sekosi shim, nebuus taadu jautaajumu un probleemu.

----------


## Zalic

sveiki! vajadzētu shēmu parastu, ar kuras palīdzību gaismas diode lēnām pulsētu, lai varētu imitēt pusktošu sirdi

----------


## habitbraker

555 ar mazu frekvenci un mazu duty cycle?

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> Tajaa sheema 1 un 8 tak ir savienots ar vadu - sanaak milziigs DC pastiprinaajums. Vai nu atvieno vai savieno ar kondensatoru


 Starp 1 un 8 pieliku 10K potenciometru un viss tā kā būtu ok, tik pazūd pastiprinājums ( t.i., op-ampu varu atslēgt un viss strādās tieši tāpat )  :: 

EDIT: nezinu, kas bija pie vainas, bet visu norāvu nost un saliku pa jaunam - mirgo, ka prieks!  :: 




> nu, a ko Tu gribi?
> kaadas sheemas, taa straadaa..
> 
> es savulaik uzrakstiiju monologu:
> http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/466...rmais-projekts
> 
> ja sekosi shim, nebuus taadu jautaajumu un probleemu.


 IMO, tukša salmu kulšana.

----------


## heinrx

Ar ko atšķiras osciloskops no oscilogrāfa?vai arī pa lielam tas ir tas pats instruments?

----------


## Isegrim

'Pa lielam'. Irīce, uz kuras  tu novēro procesu, pareizāk dēvējama par '-skopu'. Pēc analoģijas ar parējiem (mikroskopiem, teleskopiem utml.). Termins 'oscilogrāfs', jeb svārstību pierakstītājs arī tiek lietots, kaut radies no mehāniskas ierīces, kurā mērāmā lieluma izmaiņām sekoja rakstāmspalva un izvērsi laikā nodrošināja reduktora vilkta papīra lenta ar iedaļām. Dažkārt izmantots spogulītis, kas ar gaismas staru zīmēja uz gaismjutīga materiāla. Elektriskus signālus un procesus kļuva ērtāk pētīt, kad parādījās katodstaru osciloskopi. Staram nav inerces, un laika izvērsi nodrošina elektriski ar zāģveida signāla ģeneratoru. Nu jau labu laiku modernas attēlveidošanas tehnoloģijas tiek liktas lietā, sevišķi portatīvās ierīcēs.

----------


## heinrx

Paldies,skaidrs,tas pats nav,bet plašās tautas masās iegājies ka ir viens un tas pats.Ja pareizi sapratu

----------


## tornislv

Самописец tātad būtu oscilogrāfs ? Man gan likās ka tas būs chart recorder. Domāju, ka pareizi būtu lietot no angļu valodas aizgūto osciloskopu, atceroties, ka oscilogrāfs ir elektromagnētiska ierīce, kā jau te Isegrim minēja.

----------


## Isegrim

Vēstures interesentiem.

----------


## heinrx

Esmu kļuvis par laimīgo,vai nelaimīgo,oscilogrāfa c1-1 īpašnieku,nedomājiet ka apzagu kādu muzeju vai kā,bet nu tāds relikts man ir patrāpījies,pliks bloks bez taustiem ,jautājums kas man ir nepieciešams lai es ar to varētu veikt kādus mērījumus?Tausti kā iedalās,kādi parametri ir svarīgi?KAs vēl būtu nepieciešams?

----------


## Isegrim

Šiem vecajiem reliktiem pat nebija BNC līdzīgais sovjetu CP-50, bet lielāka diametra savienotājs. Parasti 50 omu koaksiālais kabelis. Tausti īpaši nav vajadzīgi; pietiek ar 4 mm tapiņām, uz kurām var _krokodiļus_ uzspraust. Parasti iztiek ar krokodilu _aukstajam_ vadam un garāku spicu bakstāmo _karstajam_. Taisīt nav vērts; šādi kabeļi kādos vecos krājumos vēl aizglabājušies. Nebrīnīšos, ja manā kabeļu kaudzē atrastos. Ja pašsavāksi, varu pameklēt. 
P.S. Ja vietas uz galda pietiek, var kaitēties arī ar muzeja eksemplāru. Tas tomēr labāks par neko. Gan jau ar laiku iegādāsi ko nopietnāku. Šis ir gana labs, lai mācītos. Tik iesaku pārliecināties par funkcionalitāti - bilde melos, ja pastiprinātājs nevilks joslu bez _kropļiem_ un izvērses "zāģis" būs šķībs. Tās vecās CRT _trubas_, par brīnumu, bija ilgspēlējošas.

----------


## heinrx

no kurienes pašsavākšana būtu iespējama? ::

----------


## Isegrim

VEF, "Argus". 27432346 vakaros.

----------


## harnis

sveicināti kungi!

man kā zļam elektroniķim jeb pareizāk experimentētājam, interesē šāda lieta. 
ir moboilais telefons (Sonyericsson T630 vai Nokia 8310), no kura gribu sadabūt kādu impulsu, ar kuru varētu palaist releju un talāk jau kādu ierīci, tas tākā skaidrs. Impulsu taka esmu sadabūjis no vibroelementa, releju palaidis, bet problēma tajā, ka tas vibro elements padot trīs impulsu pēc kārtas, bet man vajag vienu. (gala princips skaidrs, atsūtu sms ieslēdzās, atsūtu sms izlēdzās). 

Kā man tos trīs impulsus pārveidot par vienu impulsu? galā man vajadzētu to signālu uz 1-2sek.

p.s. varbūt ir kaut kādi citi ieteikumi par signāla izdabūšanu no mobiļņika.

iepriekš jau paldies par saprašanu  ::

----------


## kaspich

puis, ir ideja.
nevajag nekaadu ieleeKt/iSleeKt.

ieliec ss sludinaajumu, ka attaalinaati vadaamaa spraagtvielu ietaise ir gatava. tur po, vai viens, vai 3 impulsi  :: 
i naudinju nopelniisi [maz ticams], i piedziivojumus guusi [ticamaak], i buus motivaacija eksperimenteet  :: 

p.s. virziens, kuraa skatities - vienvibrators.

----------


## next

> Kā man tos trīs impulsus pārveidot par vienu impulsu?


 Sleedzies pie LEDiem.

----------


## habitbraker

a ja nu tur PWM? Labaak jau to pashu 555 mono

----------


## kaspich

> IMO, tukša salmu kulšana.


 IMO, neko nejeedzosh smurgulis, kursh pat sakariigu padomu nespeej noveerteet.

----------


## Kamchakta

Labs vakars.

kāds ir šāda potenciometra princips ? Respektīvi kādu darbību,kur nonāk signāls, no izvada kas atrodas potenciometram augšpusē. 3pin potenciometrs būtu vēl skaidrs, un varat varbūt ieteikt kādu modelēšanas programmu kur šāds ir, vai arī kā šo realizēt ar 3pin potenciometru vai kā savādāk.

----------


## Zalic

Heisā! ko pzitīvu vai negatīvu IR diodēm dod viļņa garums? vai varētu būt ka tas palīdz saprast, kuras raidītais stars tiks garām sķērslim lielākam un kuras ne?

----------


## kaspich

taas skjeerslim lielaakam 
tiks garaam
vai vareeetu buut
ka tas paliidz saprast
ko pozitiivu 
vai negatiivu
dod vilnja garums
un raidiiitais stars

Kaspich (2012). tautas dzejnieks.

----------


## Zalic

ta jau likas, paldies

----------


## tornislv

Radio Luksembūuuurg vidējos viļņos varēj Latvijā dzirdēt? Varēj... RTL FM diapazonā (augstāka F, mazāks viļņa "L") var? Nevar!
Augstāka F - tieša redzamība, zema F - apliec šķēršļus. Tikai viena nelaime - tā apliekšana notiek, ja to šķēršļu izmēri (vai vismas kārta) ir samērojami ar to viļņu garumu. Tabureti gan IR gan zilā LED gaisma sūdīgi aplieks, ēna būs šā kā tā.

----------


## Isegrim

Zalic, tie viļņa garumi tik ļoti neatšķiras, lai garajā galā kādu apliekšanos ap šķērsli pamanītu.

----------


## Zalic

man jau nevajg to apliekšanos, tikai informāciajs iegūšana spēc prasīju, jo līdz šim ar IR nav bijusi saskare, tāpēc gribēju zināt kāpēc tiek uzrādīts viļņu garum šim diodēm

----------


## karloslv

Bet ja tā ir nanotaburete?

----------


## kaspich

noraada taapeec [gan vilnja garumu, gan spektra liiknes], lai raidoshajai un uztveroshajai [arii tai noraada] led/foto diodeem shie spektri 'saskaneetu'. arii uztveroshajaam [atkaribaa no izmantotaa materiaala pusvadiitaajaa] ir uztvershanas spektra juutiibas maksimums [nerunaajot par filtriem, kurus izmanto izskjirtspeejas paaugstinaashanai].

----------


## tornislv

> Bet ja tā ir nanotaburete?


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zalic

Shēmā R4 un R5 ir paredzēti lai ieregulētu +30V un -30V?

http://www.shine7.com/audio/reg_PS.gif

----------


## karloslv

Uhtī, shēmā izskatās, ka R4 un R5 ir paredzēti korpusa sildīšanai un aromāta izdalīšanai, jo uz katru izdalās kādi 300 mW. Es pareizinātu visu rezistoru vērtības ar 10. Bet citādi - jā, lai ieregulētu spriegumu.

----------


## kaspich

sheemu kaut kaads pokemons ziimeejis. pochu vietaa ieliec stabilitronus  ::

----------


## Zalic

Ir laboratorijas barošanas bloks 0-30V/0-3A. ar tādu ir pietiekami lai pieslēgtu un pārbaudītu auto audio pastiprinātāju? Ar ko tādus vislabāk pārbaudes pēc ir darbināt?

----------


## tornislv

Pietiekami.

----------


## ivog

Paga, bet audio pastiprinātājam tak divpusēju barošanu vajag, tam blokam ir?

----------


## Zalic

kapēc divpusējos ja ir +12V Rem un Gnd klemmes?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar 3A būs par maz, ja nu vienīgi kādu UPSa akumulatoru paralēli.

----------


## ivog

> kapēc divpusējos ja ir +12V Rem un Gnd klemmes?


 sorry, paslīdēja garām vārds auto...

----------


## Zalic

nez, iestartēju un gāja, palaišan asbrīdi gan iemirgojas barošana savotam lampa par to ka strāva pa maz padota, bet paskandinot skaļruni, viss bija ok

----------


## Zalic

šitādu vēl var sadabūt kopā?

----------


## habitbraker

Kaads zin cik 18f2550 ir ADC min Vref? 2.048V piemeeram?

Datasheet attieciigaas tabulas "not available at this time."

----------


## Aigars_14

Sveiki !
Tākā pa ziemu piepelnos ar sniega šķūrēšanu pie mājām, tad nu man tagad tāda iespēja vai nu saņemt par padarītu darbu naudu vai dabūt Radiotehnika У-101 pastiprinātāju. Gribēju jautāt vai viņu vispār ir jēga savākt, jo noteikti nekas nav darīts un laisk ir pagājis. Un cik lieli remontieguldijumi viņā jāiegulda?

----------


## kaspich

nevajag tev to ampu, puis!

----------


## Aigars_14

> nevajag tev to ampu, puis!


 skaidrs, paldies par padomu  ::

----------


## Aigars_14

šovakar atgriezos no skolas diskoteikas, mani nomocija viens jautājums. Uz skatuves ir katrā sanā pa tumbai kas sastāv no viena 15collu skaļruņa un viena tvītera (precīzi nezinu cik) un lejā katrā pusē pa diviem subuferiem. Loģiski rodas jautājums kas atskaņo vidus diapazonu? Bez tam lāgā nevaru saprast, ja pēc teorijas skaļrunijs ir jāliek tuvinātām vas tilpumam (slēgtā kaste) tad kāda velna pēc 15 collu skaļrunis ir iebāzts 45L kastē? Tur taču vajag reizes 4 lielāku tilpumu. Visbeidz jautājums, kāpēc pikstulim priekšā ir kaut kāds porolons?  Bez tam par to tilpumu attiecas arī uz subuferu, viņam gan ir kaut kāds savādāks akustiskais noformējums, banbass, bet tur 18collu skaļrunis iebāzts 60L kastē? Man tas nav saprotams ?  Vai tā tam ir jābūt vai es kaut kur pamatīgi kļūdos?

----------


## Isegrim

Demokrātija: katrs drīkst likt uz savas skatuves da jebko, ieskaitot _subuferus_ un _banbasus_. Vai mums jādodas ekspedīcijā tos pētīt? Tev vienkāršāk bija apmierināt ziņkāri pie akustiķa Fedjas, kas apskaņoja šo _diskoteiku_. Tas ir viņa kompetencē - atbildēt uz tevi nomocījušu jautājumu.

----------


## wanderer

samainam _banbasu_ uz _gandžabasu_ un iegūstam inner peace.

----------


## kaspich

nuu, afftar, Tev taa izpratne ir stipri novienakarshota.
par to, ka CE jaaliek tuvu Vas = fail. s kakovo perepugu?

konkreetajaa gadiijumaa: ja Qts skaljrunim ir mzas [ap 0.3..0.4, piemeeram], tad liekot V=Vas/3 [ar kartu] dabuujam optimaalo Qtc=0.7
veel vairaak, ja vajag, varam atljauties lielaaku Qtc, piem., liidz 1.0, ja skaljruni nemocam pie F3 [ka shajaa gadiijumaa - esot subi].
tb, pat pie Qtc=1, F3 [logjiski] varetu buut ap 100+Hz, bet - ja subi velk [piemeeram] liidz akadiem 150Hz [lauku disenei samoje to] - nekaadu probleemu.

taalaak, par vidiem.
palieli 1.1/4..2'' tviiteri kapa ja no akadiem 1.5..2kHz. attieciigi, lidz 2kHz mocaas tas 15'' midbass+mids [viss vienaa]. no audiofiiliskas skanjas tur nav ne smakas [saakot ar tviitera kropljiem pie F3, Dopleriem, beidzot ar faazu probleemamaam modaalajaa diapazonaa pasham skaljrunim], bet - leetajaa gala taa dara.

par tiem pseidoshaurkakla ruporiem neizteikshos. tie ir shausmas. THD tur ir 10tos procentu.
redz, cilveki nesaprot elementaaru lietu: kaadreiz taadus pannbasus izmantoja pa X katraa pusee [kur X>4], tad dabuuja gan zemaaku apakshu [deelj rupora laukuma summeeshanaas], gan arii muzika bija cita [disko/smisko], gan arii skaljrunji speciaali [ar mazu Vas]. pokemoni kastes nokopeet maak, bet sajegas par akustiku nav.

----------


## ddff

Jaa, 15" + 1", kas ir iecieniita disko pokemonu konfiguraacija, ir seeriiga, ja tas 15" veel ir no wooferu klases, tad jo iipashi. Ar 2" veel var uz kaut ko cereet, tos reizeem var no kaadiem 800 Hz iedarbinaat. Bet tas vairs nav budzheta klasee. 
Un ir veel redzeeti 2 x 15" + 1", maksaa necik un jaunie DJ sapeerk tos steriem.

ddff

----------


## Aigars_14

Bet līdzko samazina tilpumu tā strauji kāpj Fs augšā, vismaz tā es saprotu, un tiek pazaudets jebkāds zemais gals. Qts es sarpotu ir skaļruņa labums, jau augstāks Qts jo zemāks kritums pie Fs frekvences?  Un tad es lāgā nesaprotu kādajēga no suba kas faktiski jau ir midbass, kāpēc viņi neliek lielākas kastēs un piemēram nelaiž no kādiem vismaz 40Hz vai kaut ko tādu. Tad tiktu itkā plašāks spektrs atskaņots. 

Par tiem vidiem, tak 15 collas jau nevar pakustēties tik ātri lai tur kaut ko sakarīgu spēlētu vidus diapazonā. Tad tas izskaidro, kāpēc tās grupas kas tur mums uzstājās vokālu varjēa sūdīgi dzirdēt, un ir ļoti krasa atšķirība kad tagad mājās paklausijos viņu ierakstītos mūzikas darbus. 

Paldies par paskaidrojumiem.

----------


## ansius

> kāpēc viņi neliek lielākas kastēs un piemēram nelaiž no kādiem vismaz 40Hz vai kaut ko tādu. Tad tiktu itkā plašāks spektrs atskaņots.


 Te ir klāt jāpieliek zināšanas par pašu mūzikas saturu, jo reāli zem 40 hz lāga nekā nav tā vai tā, ar izņēmumiem protams. tas ko disko tauta sauc par basu ir ~100Hz un tas ir vienkārši troksnis, kas radies no nabaga skaļrunīša 2harmoniskās mazā kastē kam līdzi gaudo tievas trubiņas fāzu invertors.

----------


## arnis

Aigar --> cik tev ir gadu ? vai tieshaam 14 ??? shitik sakariigi jautaajumi audio teemaa jau kaadu laiku no shitaada vecuma jaunieshiem nav maniiti  ::

----------


## arnis

redzi, taas lielaakaas kastes ir kaadam jaastiepj. otrkaart --- pie zemaakaam frekvenceem ir mezhoniigs gaajiens, liidz ar ko --reaali -- tie skaljrunji vai nu ir augstaakaa plauktinja [ daargi ] , un taapat tie buus vajadziigi kaudze, lai ieguutu kautcik veeraa njemamu tesienu uz tiem 40hz. liidz ar ko --- eertaak vieglaak ir uzlikt mazaakas kastes, un palaist augstaak. turklaat --- nu kursh tad ieveeroja ka tur nav to 40Hz ?? 1-2 no 100 ?? labaakajaa gadiijumaa .... tas arii arii ar vidiem. logjiski ka 15'' vidos ir leens. ddff jau pareizi pateica par to 15+1''

----------


## Aigars_14

Nē man nav 14 man ir 13 gadu, bet drīz jau martā būs 14. Es šajā forumā pieteicos jo gribēju pats mājās sev uztaisīt audio sistēmu, bet nu kadsapratuka tas 100y-101 nav nekur liekams, tad iedomājos par to čipampu, bet cik saprotu tad visprātīgāk ir lietots ārzemju pastiprinātājs. Pa vasaru gribu arī uztaisīt normālas skandas, tāpēc sāku vakt informāciju. Tomēr man vēl īsti nav tās skaidrības. Tākā ir lieli budžeta ierobežojumi tad 2 joslu, midbass ar fullrange. Jauns man pieejamsmidbass ir sākot tikai no 10" collām un bez kaut kādas tehniskās specifikācijas. Gribu viedot viņam atbilstošu slēgto kasti lai maksimāli zemi spēlē un līkt 3 vai 2 collu full range kas spēlētu visu pārējo. Bet tagad skolas pasākumā redzeju ka tur ir 15 collas + pīkstulis tas mani samulsināja, varbūt domāju pavisam nepareizā veidā.

----------


## arnis

kaapeec sleegto kasti ? kaapeec domaa ka sleegtaa buus taa pareizaakaa ?? 
un vispaar --- viss jau ir atkariigs kaadaam vajadziibaam tehniku izmanto ..... 2-3'' midranges juutiiba buus saliidzinoshi zema uz 10'' midbasu fona

----------


## Aigars_14

Es domāju mājas ko klausīties. Slēgtā tāpēc ka teorētiski visvienkāršāk izgatavojamā, un tad nevajdzēs diži domāt kas notiek ar portiem, jo porti jau rada visādas problēmas. 

Un kā piemēram šitāds http://www.europe-audio.com/Product.asp?Product_ID=8019 kopā ar šitādu: http://www.europe-audio.com/document...r/sp-252ec.pdf pa lielam ja kroseju piemēram ap tiem 400hz vai ap to apgabalu tad kāda vaina?

----------


## arnis

absoluuti kreisa izveele . midbass par 10dB skaljaaks par fullrangi. ko taalaak ???
pat ja jutiibas buutu liidziigas, domaa taalaak --- cik jaudas izseesies midbasaa, un cik fullrangee ? cik skalji to kasti varees iegriezt, un kursh skaljrunis muuzhdien buus jaanes pie kaada spolju paartineeja ??
ps- tos leetos Monacor semipro / semi home shtruntus iesaku iet ar liikumu , nauda izmesta veejaa
liidziigs staasts ar to fullrangi maajaas ---> paskaties kaads Z virs 5K. tas pats staasts ar 15'' un vidiem --> tu prasi, kaapeec neskan vidi. taapat peectam prasiisi, kaapeec neskan augshas [ kautkaadu piikstuliiti no 7-10K prasiitos ] ....

----------


## Aigars_14

> absoluuti kreisa izveele . midbass par 10dB skaljaaks par fullrangi. ko taalaak ???
> pat ja jutiibas buutu liidziigas, domaa taalaak --- cik jaudas izseesies midbasaa, un cik fullrangee ? cik skalji to kasti varees iegriezt, un kursh skaljrunis muuzhdien buus jaanes pie kaada spolju paartineeja ??
> ps- tos leetos Monacor semipro / semi home shtruntus iesaku iet ar liikumu , nauda izmesta veejaa
> liidziigs staasts ar to fullrangi maajaas ---> paskaties kaads Z virs 5K. tas pats staasts ar 15'' un vidiem --> tu prasi, kaapeec neskan vidi. taapat peectam prasiisi, kaapeec neskan augshas [ kautkaadu piikstuliiti no 7-10K prasiitos ] ....


 Nē nu fullrange nedrīkst griezt baigi. Tas nozīmē ka labāk skatīties ir kaut kas 8 collas + 4 collas + pīkstulis? Vienīgi tadfiltrs sanāk meg sarežģīts.

----------


## arnis

te nav runa par to kas ir labaak. te ir , kaa Kaspich saka, FAIL peec buutiibas. iesaakumaa vajag salaagot juutiibas/ pretestiibas. tad skatiities taalaak. iesaaceejam uztaisiit korektu 3 joslu pasiivu = nereaali. Pieredze protams, var jau gadu garumaa chikaaties, un ar laiku risinaajums atnaaks, bet pa tam arii skaljrunji buus izklausiiti, un buus jaamaina uz labaakiem ..... taadam 3'' fullrangei piestaav kautkaads 5'' vai 6,5'' midbass [ kaut 6,5'' arii buus ar augstaaku juutiibu pamataa ] tb--- mazaa klase , bez visaadiem 10''

----------


## kaspich

es, protams, esmu par izaugsmi. bet - par apzinaatu.
tb, kad/ja indiviids SAPROT, ko dara. shajaa gadiijumaa - detaljas pat nepaziistam, TS parametru kopsakariibas nee, bet - buuveejam [peedinjaas] ampus da skandas.
Aigar, ja Tu buutu speejis to 001 savest kaartiibaa, tad peec N gadiem varetu ko pats veidot. puis, Tu vnk teeree Arnja laiku shobriid.

----------


## Aigars_14

> es, protams, esmu par izaugsmi. bet - par apzinaatu.
> tb, kad/ja indiviids SAPROT, ko dara. shajaa gadiijumaa - detaljas pat nepaziistam, TS parametru kopsakariibas nee, bet - buuveejam [peedinjaas] ampus da skandas.
> Aigar, ja Tu buutu speejis to 001 savest kaartiibaa, tad peec N gadiem varetu ko pats veidot. puis, Tu vnk teeree Arnja laiku shobriid.


 Tas 100Y-101 jau bija līniju patiprinātājs, bez atbilstošiem skaļruņiem utt, ja neskaita korpusa radiatorus un transformātoru nekam lāgā nederīgs. Tāpēc viņu savest kārtībā diez vai jēgas. 
otrs es pat nezinu ar ko lāgā sākt, jo tā par to lielumtumša bilde.  


Un pretestības, vai tad ja taisa pats savu II kārtas pasīvo filtru, tur nevar salāgot 4, 6 un 8 omus? Un ar jūtībam ja tam full range ir 87db vidēji uz līknes tad man tas midbass 6,5" http://www.europe-audio.com/document...ess\830657.pdf arī ari ar līdzīgu jūtību uz līknes salāgošanas diapazonā. 

Es saprotu ka pēc Qts prasītos vēl ports, bet vai tad nebūs problēmas ar fāzes nobīdēm? Bez tam kā būs iespējams nofiltrēt zem tiem piemēram 45Hz? jo gājiens jau ar mazs, tas nozmē ka nedrīgst pārlieku slogot.

----------


## arnis

tam ar kaadu kaartu krosee, nav nekaada sakara ar to, vai salaagosies 4 ar 8 omiem, vai salaagosies juutiibas 
par faazes nobiideem deelj porta tev veel kaa liidz kosmosam. par to vareesi runaat peec 5 gadiem . pricjom tur 45Hz ?? vai tad tu domaa, ka liekot sleegtaa kastee, kautkaa samazinaas elektriski padotais signaals uz skaljrunji ??? no taada viedoklja -- tieshi otraadi, uz porta F taksh skaljrunja gaajiens ir minimaals , liidz ar ko var ieguut papildu tesienu, vai tieshi otraadi, reduceet to kas ieguuts, samazinot kopeejo slodzi skaljrunim ... cita lieta, ka zem porta F prasiitos augstas kaartas HPF ... ko korekti uz taadaam F var uztaisiit tikai aktiivi vai ar dsp paliidziibu ... 
ok, shobriid tu vnk esi panjeemis vienu peerless.... es runaaju par disbalansu starp joslaam . turklaat --- arii ar shaadu skaljruni, ruchkaa griezhot, lielaakaa dalja jaudas tiks fullrangei ... es savaa muuzhaa neesmu redzeeejis tumbu, kurai bass buutu 8 omi, bet midrange / piikstulis 4 omi. teoreetiski es protams varu pienjemt, ka taa vareetu taisiit, un, lai arii mega tehniski nepareizi tas nav, tad jebkuraa gadiijumaa tas ir kropls un nekorekts risinaajums[ nepareiza skaljrunju izveele peec buutiibas ] , jo tavaa gadiijumaa vnk noraada uz augsheejaas joslas performeet nespeeju. Buusim tak reaali, neklausiisies jau taas kastes tikai uz 1-5w. 
parasti ir pienjemts, ka augsheejaam joslaam ir augstaaka juutiiba [ liek L-pad ] , vai ari augstaaka pretestiiba[ attieciibaa pret zemaako joslu ar zemaaku pretestiibu veidojas dabiigs juutibas samazinaajums deelj mazaak pievadiitas jaudas ] , kas ljauj salaagoties ar zemaako joslu.[ liidz ar ko augstaakai joslai nav tik aktuaalas mega prasiibas peec lielas jaudas ]  tavaa gadiijumaa sanaak otraadi , midbass gandriiz vai jaadzeesh, vai fullrange jaaforsee . midbasam nekaadi L-padu neieliksi.......
Taas konkreetaas fullranges ir domaatas sq liimenja auto instalaacijaas, kur taas ir uz panelja, un uz kopeejaa skaljuma fona taas ir speejiigas pietiekami performeet un veidot pareizu stereo... turklaat tas pamataa ir pusmetru / metru no klausiitaaja auss. tavaa gadiijumaa korekti buutu izveeleeties midbasaa kaadu skaljruni 4 omiem ar extra zemu juutiibu [ ap 83-84dB ] [ ja gribi korekti izmantot tos fullrange ]

----------


## Aigars_14

> tam ar kaadu kaartu krosee, nav nekaada sakara ar to, vai salaagosies 4 ar 8 omiem, vai salaagosies juutiibas 
> par faazes nobiideem deelj porta tev veel kaa liidz kosmosam. par to vareesi runaat peec 5 gadiem . pricjom tur 45Hz ?? vai tad tu domaa, ka liekot sleegtaa kastee, kautkaa samazinaas elektriski padotais signaals uz skaljrunji ??? no taada viedoklja -- tieshi otraadi, uz porta F taksh skaljrunja gaajiens ir minimaals , liidz ar ko var ieguut papildu tesienu, vai tieshi otraadi, reduceet to kas ieguuts, samazinot kopeejo slodzi skaljrunim ... cita lieta, ka zem porta F prasiitos augstas kaartas HPF ... ko korekti uz taadaam F var uztaisiit tikai aktiivi vai ar dsp paliidziibu ... 
> ok, shobriid tu vnk esi panjeemis vienu peerless.... es runaaju par disbalansu starp joslaam . turklaat --- arii ar shaadu skaljruni, ruchkaa griezhot, lielaakaa dalja jaudas tiks fullrangei ... es savaa muuzhaa neesmu redzeeejis tumbu, kurai bass buutu 8 omi, bet midrange / piikstulis 4 omi. teoreetiski es protams varu pienjemt, ka taa vareetu taisiit, un, lai arii mega tehniski nepareizi tas nav, tad jebkuraa gadiijumaa tas ir kropls un nekorekts risinaajums[ nepareiza skaljrunju izveele peec buutiibas ] , jo tavaa gadiijumaa vnk noraada uz augsheejaas joslas performeet nespeeju. Buusim tak reaali, neklausiisies jau taas kastes tikai uz 1-5w. 
> parasti ir pienjemts, ka augsheejaam joslaam ir augstaaka juutiiba [ liek L-pad ] , vai ari augstaaka pretestiiba[ attieciibaa pret zemaako joslu ar zemaaku pretestiibu veidojas dabiigs juutibas samazinaajums deelj mazaak pievadiitas jaudas ] , kas ljauj salaagoties ar zemaako joslu.[ liidz ar ko augstaakai joslai nav tik aktuaalas mega prasiibas peec lielas jaudas ]  tavaa gadiijumaa sanaak otraadi , midbass gandriiz vai jaadzeesh, vai fullrange jaaforsee . midbasam nekaadi L-padu neieliksi.......
> Taas konkreetaas fullranges ir domaatas sq liimenja auto instalaacijaas, kur taas ir uz panelja, un uz kopeejaa skaljuma fona taas ir speejiigas pietiekami performeet un veidot pareizu stereo... turklaat tas pamataa ir pusmetru / metru no klausiitaaja auss. tavaa gadiijumaa korekti buutu izveeleeties midbasaa kaadu skaljruni 4 omiem ar extra zemu juutiibu [ ap 83-84dB ] [ ja gribi korekti izmantot tos fullrange ]


 Tad sanāk ka vajag jaudīgākus full range? Bet tādi 2 vai 3 collas tīri fiziski nenāk, tad ir 4 collu full rangi bet tiem ir kritums augšējā galā virs 10khz, lai gan ganjau tāds2 vai 3 arī nespēj spēlēt savu izmēru dēļ pašas augšas. Vai tomēr ir pareizi pieturēties pie pīkstuļa un skaļruņa kas pilda mida un midbasa funkcijas?

----------


## arnis

katrs var taisiit kaa veelas. katrs pats izveelas ko un kaa klausiities. es tikai briidinaaju par iespeejamiem scenaarijiem

----------


## Aigars_14

> katrs var taisiit kaa veelas. katrs pats izveelas ko un kaa klausiities. es tikai briidinaaju par iespeejamiem scenaarijiem


 Bet kā tad lai sataisa divjoslu sistēmā tā, kad ir kvalitīvs vidu diapzons, kas ir viens no svarīgākajiem? Es saprotu ka uzdodu pārlieku daudz un dažādus jautajumus un čakarēju laiku. 

Tad jau sanāk ja vajag nevisai labu midbasa skaļruni varbūt varu esošajās S30 pīkstuļa vietā ielikt full range un izveidot adekvātu pasīvo filtru?

----------


## Aigars_14

http://www.audioworld.ru/FAQ/SPR/sp4.html apskatot šajā lapā tehniskos parametrus tam skaļrunim, viņš arī atbilst tevis rakstītajam pirms tam.

----------


## arnis

nu saakotneeji lai iepraktizeetos, varbuuut. bet shaa kaa taa ---> kur tu to fullrangi liksi peec tam ? vai tad pie taas s30 arii paliksi ??? 
ko noziimee izveidot korektu pasiivo ??? tev vispaar mikrofons ir ar ko meeriit ? kautkaada software uz datora, un sajeega, kas jaameera ??? vai zini, no kaa sastaav filtrs, un kaa tos taisa ?

----------


## kaspich

izskataas, ka shaja teemaa [taapat kaa MC reguleeshanas topikaa] afftoru pirmais sasniegums vareetu buut - saprast, cik maz vinji jeedz un cik taalu vinji ir no veelamajaam darbibaam. nu pat jau pokemoni/trollji u.c. haljavas 14 gadu vecumaa buuvees skandas u.c.
piedod Aigar, ka taa izrunaajos, bet - tas neizskataas nopietni. Tev veel LJOTI taals celjs ejams. shobriid - meegjini DAUDZ maaciities. saremonteet visvienkaarshakaas probleemas [vads notruucis, sleedzis saluuzis limenii]. iemaacies SASLEEGT tehniku. varu saderet, ka par leitaam:
skandu/skaljrunju faazeeshana
simetriski/nesietriski sleegumi
filtru kaartas/labumi, u.t.t. iisti nejeedz NEKO. par kaadu konstrueeshanu te var runaat?????

----------


## arnis

turpinot --- nevisai labu midbasa skaļruni --- kaapeec vispaar jaataisa kautkas nevisai labs ??? ja reiz pats taisi, tad taa, lai ir labi, lai patiik, lai buutu kruta ---...
+ ---> divjoslu sisteema paarskataamaa cenu diapazonaa nekad nepaarklaas korekti visu spektru ...

----------


## Aigars_14

Pa lielam saprotu, ka mājas bez 3 joslām vismaz nav aršana. Bet jajau esošajam S30 nomaina pīkstuli pret to full range un uztaisu 12db/oct. filtru (kas sastāv no kondesātoriem un spolēm - tur tikai rastos problēma, jo man nav iespējas nomērīt kādu spoli es vispār esmu uztinis) sākotnēji dalijumu 400Hz un tad paskatīties vaivajag kaut ko pamainīt, bez tam midbasam vismaz pielikt klāt kondesātoru kas darbotos kā 6db/oct. HPF filtrs un kaut arī nedaudz tomēr gāztulejā to līkni. Tad varbūt kopumā vismaz no kādiem 100hz - 10khz iegūstu kaut cik kaut ko klausāmu un ir labāk nekā tagad?  Mikrafons man nav un tas tā pat neko nedotu jo es neprotu mērīt kaut ko, nedz arī saprotu kaut ko no programmam. 

Bet ja es taisu atkal ar normālu midbasu, to tur Perless 6,5 tad viņam ir 6 omi un jūtība ir tur pat vai līdzīga, tas nozīmē, ka tiks forsēts fullrange.


Par fāzēm cik saprotu tas ir tad ja skaļruņi atrodas piemēram dažādas plaknēs un tad rodas nobīde par attiecīgitik grādiem cik abi skāļuņi atrodas. Tomēr šādu nobīdi rada arī visādi kondesātori, tai skaitā kas atrodas pasīvajaā filtrā. Tāpēc prātīgi sanāk ja visu filtrē aktīvi. Bet šādas iespējas man nav jo saprotu ka tur vajag vai nu skaņas procesoru vai attiecīgu skaņas karti kompītim.

----------


## kaspich

fail.
fail apr C, fail par HPF. cilveek, Tev tak nav sajeegas par 101X vienkaarshaakaam lietaam.. shausmas shos te mugus lasiit...
tak palasi, kas ir HPF. uzziimee sheemu, kas notiks, kad midbasam vnk C paraleeli pieslegsi.. te tak cirks notiek..

----------


## Aigars_14

> fail.
> fail apr C, fail par HPF. cilveek, Tev tak nav sajeegas par 101X vienkaarshaakaam lietaam.. shausmas shos te mugus lasiit...
> tak palasi, kas ir HPF. uzziimee sheemu, kas notiks, kad midbasam vnk C paraleeli pieslegsi.. te tak cirks notiek..


 HPF nozīmē kad frekvences virs krosēšanas iet normāli bet zem krītas, attiecīgi no filtra kārtas ar noteiktu stāvumu. Internetā redzēju ka dažās sitēmas midbass + pīkstulis, midbasam neliek neko, bet pīkstulim pieliek kondesātoru kas darbojas kā HPF pirmās kārtas filtrs. Kāpēc lai tā nevarētu darīt arī šajā gadijumā ?

----------


## arnis

tu padomaa, kas raksturo kritumu un rezonanses frekvenci konkreetajaa gadiijumaa filtram. Tas buus konkreetaas slodzes Z. Turklaat tas nav lineaars visaa F diapazonaa. Zemaak, uz rezonanses F tak Z tiecas uz maximumu, kaada tad buus taa filtra F jeb efektivitaate uz konkreetaas F ??? tu pareekjini ....

----------


## arnis

labi, lai nebuutu tuksha runaashana, saaksim nedaudz ar vizualu interpretaaciju.
ir piikstulis ar Fs 1200Hz, kroseets tiek pie 2K. 
Pirmaa kaarta sarkans, otraa kaarta [ buterworts ] dzeltens. 

ko mees tur labu redzam ???? Un veel jo vairaak --- uz dodam jautaajumus 
1. kaada buus slodze piikstulim ap Fs sarkanajaa scenaarija gadiijumaa 
2. kaa kopaa faazeesies piikstulis ar zemaako joslu ? 
3. kaa skanees krosa diapazons shajaa plashajaa paarklaajumu zonaa????

----------


## Aigars_14

Nu tajā sarkanā gadijumā, sanāk a iet zem Fs, tā tad pīkstulis tiek pamatīgī mocīts, kā arī kropļi lieli. Tākā tur vēl ir kaut kāds pacēlums tad tas noteikti dos nepatīkamu pieskaņu. Salaist kopā diezgan štruntīgi, jo sanāk a pārklāsies diapozins ar midu/midbasu un summā būs vēl kāpums uz augšu. Krosa diapzons skanēs noteikti skaļāk kā pārējais un no pīkstuļa vajdzētu nākt lieliem kropļiem sagādājot nepatīkamu ausu džinkstoņu.

----------


## kaspich

Arni, vel interesantaak buutu paskatiit difuzora gaajienu [abos scenaarijos].
nav kaads softinjsh, kas maaceetu uzziimeet, njemot veeraa Qms un X vs F?

----------


## Aigars_14

> Arni, vel interesantaak buutu paskatiit difuzora gaajienu [abos scenaarijos].
> nav kaads softinjsh, kas maaceetu uzziimeet, njemot veeraa Qms un X vs F?


 Ja pareizi saprotu, tad pa lielam kropļi zem Fs vai tajā apgabalā veidojas no tā ka zemakā frekvencē pieaug difuzora gājiens ko skaļrunis nespēj nokontrolēt ? Bet ko izsaka Qms ?

----------


## kaspich

nee. ir taa:
a) virs Fs skaljruni slogo gaiss [kas ir saliidzinoshi lineaara slodze];
b) zem Fs skaljruni slogo piekare.

piekares kroplji [slodze vs X] ir [parasti] ar kaartu lielaaki kaa virs Fs. tiesa gan, muusdienu skaljrunjiem ir arii labas piekares. pats esmu testeejis midbasus [pusleetaa kategorija, car audio], kueriem ap Fs kroplji ir 2..2.5% pie X=5mm.. [agraak/vecaas skolas skaljrunjiem normaali bija 10..20..30% THD]..

----------


## arnis

> Nu tajā sarkanā gadijumā, sanāk a iet zem Fs, tā tad pīkstulis tiek pamatīgī mocīts, kā arī kropļi lieli. Tākā tur vēl ir kaut kāds pacēlums tad tas noteikti dos nepatīkamu pieskaņu. Salaist kopā diezgan štruntīgi, jo sanāk a pārklāsies diapozins ar midu/midbasu un summā būs vēl kāpums uz augšu. Krosa diapzons skanēs noteikti skaļāk kā pārējais un no pīkstuļa vajdzētu nākt lieliem kropļiem sagādājot nepatīkamu ausu džinkstoņu.


 Kroplji var buut lieli arii bez laishanas uz Fs. kaapeec buus kaapums uz augshu ???? ja faaze ir aizgriezusies, piem uz 2K sakriit , bet uz 1K buut -100deg, un tad ---> nebuus kaapums, bet kritums jebkuraa gadiijumaa...

kaspich, teoreetiski taadu grafiku vareetu meegjinaat uztaisiit [ ar kaadu midrangi, kurai ir zinaami pilni TS parametri ]

----------


## arnis

nu taa
sheit liikne ar cone displacement. skaljrunis Tangband fullrange W3-871 freeairaa, kroseets uz 400Hz, sarkanaa liinija--1. kaarta, oranzhaa--- 2. kaarta buterworths.

----------


## kaspich

nu, jebkuraa gadiijumaa: 2X pazeminot F, gaajiens pieaug 4X, papildus vel kaapiens pie Fs [kaa svaarstiibu konturam ar labumu Qms].
tb, mieriigi var buut [un ir] gadiijumi, ka/kad, neskatoties uz to 6dB HPF, X pie Fs ir krietni lielaaks kaa uz 2Fs. 
un sheit rodas problemas: 
Bl nevienmeeriiba delj X
piekares ietekme pie lieliem X un tuvu Fs
kroplji uz Fs delj liela X
Doplera efekts

----------


## Aigars_14

> nee. ir taa:
> a) virs Fs skaljruni slogo gaiss [kas ir saliidzinoshi lineaara slodze];
> b) zem Fs skaljruni slogo piekare.
> 
> piekares kroplji [slodze vs X] ir [parasti] ar kaartu lielaaki kaa virs Fs. tiesa gan, muusdienu skaljrunjiem ir arii labas piekares. pats esmu testeejis midbasus [pusleetaa kategorija, car audio], kueriem ap Fs kroplji ir 2..2.5% pie X=5mm.. [agraak/vecaas skolas skaljrunjiem normaali bija 10..20..30% THD]..


 Tad faktiski sanāk ka tas ir tāds lielums kurš tā pat ir jāmēr, bet sanāk jo jaunāks skaļrunis jo mazākas iespējas ka tur varēturasties problēmas.

----------


## kaspich

nevis - jo jaunaaks skaljrunis, bet: jo modernaakas tehnologjijas piekaru izstraadee izmantotas. SIA Radiotehnika un DLS, piemeeram, stancee skaljrunjus kaa 1980. gadaa [arii 2012.gada pseidomodeljus], bet, piem., 5 gadus veci Hertz midbasi [ko pat vairs nerazho] nodroshina THD, kas ir 5X zemaaks kaa DLS Reference series.

----------


## arnis

nu te es biku palielinaaju, lai useriem vieglaak saprast[ uz jaudu neskatiities , milimetrus konkreetaa gad. dalam ar 10 [ shamam xmax 0,5mm ]

----------


## arnis

sheit savukaart es uzgjenereeju 6 liiknes, skaljrunji visi gandriiz vienaadi , pamataa njemts TB 3'', krosi tie pashi , atshkjiras tikai mehaaniskaa pretestiiba un liidz ar to mehaaniskais labums. Te ir varianti ar Qms 3,5 , 5,5 un 10 . attieciigi, pie pirmaas kaartas gaajiens uz Fs aug nezheeliigi ... pie otraas kaartas savukaart izmainjas ir ... nebuutiskas...

----------


## heinrx

iesakiet ērtu un vienkāršu elektrisko shēmu zīmēšanas(rasēšanas )softu,zinu ka bija kaut kur jau šāda tēma bet nu nesanāk man to atrast  ::

----------


## wanderer

http://bit.ly/zuQIcN

----------


## heinrx

tnx.bet ne nu gluži to es lūdzu  :: 
ar vārdu "ieteikt" es biju domājis kāda no jums subjektīvo vērtējumu nevis googles meklētāju.
Bet nu laikam jau vienalga vai amīšu ,angļu vai letiņu vērtējums.

----------


## heinrx

nu ko mēģināšu ar Splan it kā esot viens no vienkāršāajiem

----------


## Zalic

ir signāla ģenerātors -> http://www.testextra.com/unisource21...cy_counter.htm
kā jasaprot ir šis -> 20Vp-p in open circuit, 10Vp-p 50 Ω. Kā tos 20V dabūt?

----------


## Isegrim

p - p ir amplitūdas vērtība (peak to peak). Bez slodzes un uz 50 omiem attiecīgi.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, peak-to-peak ir divkārša amplitūdas vērtība, jo parasti (vismaz šajos platuma grādos un manis iegūtajā izglītībā) par amplitūdu sauc maksimālo novirzi no līdzsvara (nulles). Resp, sinusoīdai ar efektīvo spriegumu 220V Vp-p ir 622V, amplitūda 311V (un vienādojums 311 sin(50 2pi t)). Kaut gan rietumu literatūrā par amplitūdu saukā gan Vp-p, gan maksimālo novirzi no nulles.

----------


## Zalic

par to viss skaidrs, bet kas pielieku pa taisno voltamtru pie signalu ģenerātora, tad es tik tos 10V iegūstu, ka panākt lai ir tie 20V? kas tas open circuit ir panākams?

----------


## kaspich

zaali, beidz dumumu dziit:
a) saac domaat
b) ja galva nestraada, izveelies kaadas sporta discipliinas

shii nu ir TIK laameriiga lieta [piedevaam, tika izskaidrota], ka - kauns vispaar turpinaat apspriest.

----------


## Slowmo

Padomā, cik voltmetam ir iekšējā pretestība.

----------


## kaspich

slow, nu Tu shoreiz arii sabremzejies  ::

----------


## Zalic

nu vienalgabpieliek osciloskopu un tapat 10V. tiešām nesaprotu kaut ko un ar sportu nesanaks, esmu parak resns  ::

----------


## kaspich

10V kas? rms? avg? amplituudas? p-p?

----------


## Isegrim

Voltmetrs tak tev 'vidējo kvadrātisko' rāda. Ja ar neko citu, kā vien voltmetru (elektronisko, protams, ne testeri, kam < 10 kOhm/V) neesi slogojis, tad tas tev būs apmēram tas pats, kas open circuit. P- P apskaties uz osciloskopa - saskaiti rūtes un pareizini skaitli, kas pie kloķa (volti uz rūti) tobrīd.

----------


## Zalic

zinu ko rāda voltamtrs, efektīvo, jeb RMS, sauc ka gribi. osciloskops amplitudas vērtību. laikam tiko nācu pie saprašanas, vajadzēja tikai uzēst

----------


## Aigars_14

Svieki, man nepieciešams sildelements kas varētu darboties patstāvīgi ap 60C temperatūru. Gribēju jautāt, vai var izmantot šadu te http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...22/hwindex.htm pretestību un slēgt klāt pie, piemēram komja barošanas bloka. Neko daudz no tā nesaprotu tāpēc jau atvainojos iepriekš, ja lasot aizrijāties vai smejoties nokritāt no krēsla  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja vajadzēs noturēt precīzi to vai citu temperatūru, prasīsies pēc temperatūras devēja un attiecīgas shēmas. Un kā tad ar jaudu? Ar šo varēsi kafijas tasīti pasargāt no pārāk ātras atdzišanas.

----------


## Aigars_14

Tā temperatura ne akmēni cirsta, vienkarsi virs viņas var rasties problēmas, man vajag sildeleentu lai patstāvīgi varētu izsildīt melno pulveri. Jo viņs baisi piesaistra mitrumu, bet mitrs nekam neder, vajag tadu siltu  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Uzliec savas biszāles uz naktslampiņas.  ::

----------


## Aigars_14

Man tur viss tad aizdeksies ar to naktslampiņu  ::   Vardusakot, ņemšu divus tādus un vara plāksnes pamatni  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

25 W, kas aiziet siltumā, arī Āfrikā ir 25 W, neatkarīgi no tā vai zem plāksnes ir rezistors vai lampiņa. Kapars šoreiz nav obligāts materiāls, ar alumīniju pietiks. Vienkārši pieskrūvē rezistorus zem trauka ar biezāku dibenu un ber tajā savas biszāles. Uz max. jaudu gan rezistorus nekurini, atstāj kādu rezervi. Vienkāršības pēc nominālus var izvēlēties, lai varētu spraust pa taisno 230 V tīklā, bet tad kādi drošības pasākumi jāveic.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Kamdēļ nevar melno pulveri glabāt hermētiskā traukā kopā ar silikagēla paciņu? Ne tur risks, ka kāds to izgāzīs, ne arī tas tiks karsēts.

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! izdomāju uztaisīt stroboskopu uz 4093. uztaisot ar vienu diodi viss glīti strādāja, bet tagad jautājums kā labāk slēgt pārējās diodes? doma ir 3 virknē un 12 paralēlas virknes. varbūt vēl ir ieteikumi shēmas uzlabošanai. Kaut kur interentā redzēju šādu diožu slēgumu, bet vai tas ir korekts?

----------


## tvdx

Diemžēl nebūs gan korekti, jo visas diodes nav identiskas, līdz ar to strāvas nesadalīsies tik feini. Virknē ok, var likt vairākas, bet paralēli gan ne.... Uz katru paralēlo virkni liec savu rezistrou

----------


## Zalic

tad šitāds slēgums būtu labāks?

----------


## tornislv

kas tas par 10K poci tev tur virknē ar barošanu? Algebru māki? Strāvu caur ķēdi vari sarēķināt? FAIL!

PS Jā, diodes tagad ir pareizi  ::

----------


## kaspich

kas tie par 10k gate kjeedee?

----------


## Zalic

pocis bija domats lai var ari tumšāku uztaisīt, tīri eksperimentiem
par to 10k nebiju pārliecināts vai var bez, bet ja jau šāds jautājums tad pieņemu ka var arī bez

----------


## tvdx

Ja gribi mainīt spilgtumu, tad 2 varianti: 
1) maini iedegto gaismas diožu skaitu
2) midžini ar 2 frekvencēm- 1. strobējošo un 2. tik ātri, ka diode nespēj nodzist(mīnuss šai metodei- ja nnetrāpa ar 2. frekvenci sanās strobēt ar 2 dažādām, frekvencēm ... pat negribas dimāt kas tur notiks)

----------


## Zalic

a kāpēc mans variants neder kā daudz maz saprātīgs?

----------


## tvdx

ar 1 LED-u tā var mēģināt čakarēties, bet ar daudziem- atkal visas LED-u virknes nebūs identiskas, lidz ar to strāvas ceļš parastam cilvēkam ir neizdibināms (ar to domāju kā strāva sadalīsies pa diožu virknēm ) līdz ar to stoboskopa gaisma var sanākt visai plankumaina...
Daudz vieglāk ir pieturēties pie gaismasdiožu nominālajām vērtībām, kur +/- ir zināms ko gaidīt cik tu tavi LED-i prasa ampērus tik arī barot, nodrošinot atlikušā sprieguma kritumu uz rezistora.... 1. veidu var realizēt ar slēdzīšiem... 2. veidu paņemot 1 AND loģiku un uztaisot vēlvienu taisnstūru ģeneratoru ar maināmu frekvenci ( tikai pa kādām 2 kārtām augstāku ) mainot 2. frekvenci maibnīsi spožumu

----------


## Zalic

oki, paprovēšu variantu ar UN loģisko elementu

----------


## tvdx

oi, ko sarakstīju, tiešām atvainojos (paralēlas lietas rēķinu, sajuka)
par UN loģiku ir tā, bet ir jāmaina nevis frekvence, bet gan low-high attiecība turot frekvenci gana augstu, jo citādi jau pievadītā jauda nemainīsies
elementārs veids ir ar 555 taimeri http://www.reuk.co.uk/LED-Dimmer-Circuit.htm kur 3. kāja 555. taimerim liec 1 ieeju UN loģikai un otru UN loģikas ieeju liec sava lauktranzistora vietā. UN izejā liec to lauktranzistoru kas tev ir.
Tiešām piedod, negribējās samuldēt  ::

----------


## Zalic

kur labāk likt filtru pastiprinātājam. ieejā vai izejā?

----------


## heinrx

Kādas iespējas pārbaudīt elektrolītisko kondensatoru stāvokli bez tam atbilstoša aprīkojuma?Manam multimetram diemžēl mērīšanas diapazons nepārsniedz 2 mF bet vajadzētu pamērīt 22 mF kapacitātes kondensatorus?Kā rīkoties?

----------


## Isegrim

Ko nozīmē "pārbaudīt elektrolītisko kondensatoru stāvokli"? Aplūko vizuāli!  ::  
Vari, protams, mēģināt noteikt laika konstanti izlādējot caur pretestību. Bet voltmetrs un hronometrs arīdzan ir speciāls aprīkojums.

----------


## juris90

> Kādas iespējas pārbaudīt elektrolītisko kondensatoru stāvokli bez tam atbilstoša aprīkojuma?Manam multimetram diemžēl mērīšanas diapazons nepārsniedz 2 mF bet vajadzētu pamērīt 22 mF kapacitātes kondensatorus?Kā rīkoties?


 kur tad tik mazas kapacitates elektroliti stav 22milifaradi? gadijuma ne 22uF?

----------


## Isegrim

Kas ir uF??? Milifarads nav nemaz tika maza kapacitāte kondensatoram - veseli 1000µF.

----------


## Isegrim

> kur labāk likt filtru pastiprinātājam. ieejā vai izejā?


 Par kādu filtru ir runa?

----------


## heinrx

2000 uf ir multimetra limits,elektrolīti ir 22000 uf.vizuāli ok,multimetrs rāda ka ir 1800uf bet nu tam īsti ticēt negribās

----------


## Isegrim

> īsti ticēt negribās


 Pamēri kādu 'etalona' kapacitāti. Pie reizes atceries, ka elektrolītkondensatori ir elementi ar visai lielu kapacitātes izkliedi (sovjeti samērā godīgi rakstīja uz bundžas pielaidi: -20%, +80%).

----------


## heinrx

nu līdz 2mf viņš mēra oki,virs sāk rādīt kaut ko no 1.3-1.8mf,laikam tāda specifika tam istrumentam,citos mērīšanas diapazonos šis rāda(pīkst) ka kapacitāte ir augstāka par doto mērīšanas režīmu,bet max režīmā nepīkst ne maz tik spītīgi rāda kaut kādu mistisko kapacitātes mērījumu.
Kļuva skaidrs ka lai precīzi noskaidrotu tā elektrolīta kapacitāti ir jāslēdz paralēli cits man nomērama nomināla elektrolīts un jārēķina,bet mēģinot rēķināt sapratu ka man tas nav tik svarīgi ::

----------


## habitbraker

Radaas taads jautajums: Ir piemeeram taada diode(divas vienaa korpusaa) http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MBR3045-D.PDF

Tur rakstiits, ka itkaa var sleegt vinjas paraleeli, bet vai tieshaam taa buutu laba ideja? + ja buus lielas straavas un I izliidzinoshos rezistorus negribu sleegt virknee?

----------


## tornislv

Tās ir paredzētas kā puse no tiltiņa, nevis paralēli slēgt, bet mēģināt jau var. Pieļauju, ka parametri ir gana tuvi, uz viena kristāla bāzes galu galā.

----------


## next

Asimetriju jau pavisam viegli var nomeeriit un tad atbilstoshu plati ziimeet (celinjiem arii pretestiiba ir).

----------


## kaspich

> Asimetriju jau pavisam viegli var nomeeriit un tad atbilstoshu plati ziimeet (celinjiem arii pretestiiba ir).


 2 mulkjiibas 1 teikumaa.
1. plati tak nekaadi nevar projekteet, njemot veeraa kaut kaadas individuaalaas atskjiriibas;
2. lai tureetu tos 10+A, celinju R buus dazhi mOhm. nekaada salaagoshana tur nesaanaks [un normaali nevar taisiit].

----------


## kaspich

> nu līdz 2mf viņš mēra oki,virs sāk rādīt kaut ko no 1.3-1.8mf,laikam tāda specifika tam istrumentam,citos mērīšanas diapazonos šis rāda(pīkst) ka kapacitāte ir augstāka par doto mērīšanas režīmu,bet max režīmā nepīkst ne maz tik spītīgi rāda kaut kādu mistisko kapacitātes mērījumu.
> Kļuva skaidrs ka lai precīzi noskaidrotu tā elektrolīta kapacitāti ir jāslēdz paralēli cits man nomērama nomināla elektrolīts un jārēķina,bet mēģinot rēķināt sapratu ka man tas nav tik svarīgi


 ja interesee nk C [kaut svariigaaks buutu ESR], tad panjem palielu R, paskati U kritumu laikaa etalonam un meeraamajam. bez R - pameeri peec laika X, redzeesi nopluudes.

----------


## Zalic

> Par kādu filtru ir runa?


 par tādu, kurš laiž cauri apmēram tikai 1MHz

----------


## Isegrim

Tad jau jābūt kafijas vietā tinti iedzērušam, lai pastiprinātu platā joslā un pēc tam mēģinātu izdalīt 1 MHz. Vienmēr ir izdevīgi izdalīt vajadzīgo joslu (frekvenci) pirms pastiprinātāja.  Apskaties, kā darbojas superheterodīna starpfrekvences pastiprinātājs ar skaņotiem kontūriem. Ar mazām sāpēm iegūsti lielu pastiprinājumu šaurā joslā (ideālu filtru, kā zināms, nav).

----------


## tvdx

> kur labāk likt filtru pastiprinātājam. ieejā vai izejā?


 ieejā  ::   jo :
1) daudz zemākas jaudas, ar mazākiem elementiem iztiksi
2) šaurāka josla ko pastiprinātājā barosi, daudz mazāk nevēlamu parādību

----------


## Zalic

paldies par apskaidrojumiem

----------


## tvdx

Tad nu man ar beidzot  (kārtējo reizi) jautājums :
kristālam norādītā frekvence cik norotu ir vainu ar 22pF vai 18pF paralēli, ja ? Tad lai dabūtu svārstības oscillatorā, kur kvarcs ir starp bāzi un zemi un atgriezeniskā saite ir no emitera uz kondensatoriem (2 virknē) paralēliem kvarcam, jālieto 2x 44pF vai 2x 36pF ?
Un vēl jautājums: ar kādu amplitūdu drīkst daudzmaz droši mocīt kristālu, lqai viņš nesaplaisā ?

----------


## tvdx

Tā kā cilvēki, kam vajadzētu zināt atbildi nedalās ar informāciju pajautāšu : 
1)grūti izskaidrot ?
2)skaudība citiem dot ?
3)tomēr nevienam nav zināms ?

----------


## tornislv

nesekoju līdz, tāpēc pajautāšu - kur shēma, kur kristāla modelis, datasheet?

----------


## Jurkins

Ja Tu taisi trīspunktu ģeneratoru, tad pēc šiem maģiskajiem vārdiem arī meklē gūglē.

----------


## heinrx

meklēju kaut kādu manuāli,pamācību darbam ar splan7,bet neko diemžēl neatrodu.ir šai progai tāda iespēja automātiski sakārtot sazīmētās detaļas?

----------


## heinrx

nu galīgs lamera jautājums man radās,ir kondensators ieslēgts  paralēli metināmā izvadiem,un paralēli tam bija ieslēgta pretestība,viņas uzdevums ir izlādēt kondensatoru pēc darba beigām?Ja tā tad jau viņas pretestībai laikam nebūtu nozīmes?

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! Interesē vai aršādu shēmu es varētu uzitaisīt filtru kas laiž cauri signālu no 10KHz līdz 13,5KHz? Varbūt ir kāds vienkāršāks variants?

----------


## Isegrim

Ideāla filtra, kura grafiks izskatās kā taisnstūra klucis, kā zināms, nav. Kāds tev vajadzīgs Q tai padarīšanai? Ja gribi nogāzt ar 24 dB/oct, bez 4. kārtas neiztikt. Vai Googles tantei nav daudz visādu gudrību attiecībā uz _bandpass_?

----------


## Zalic

jau meklēju, bet nekā prātīga. Q nezinu, vajg auto lietām, kaut kādām audi 20vt regulācijām

----------


## M_J

Detonācijas kontrole?

----------


## Zalic

aha, pār tādu gāja runa. Varbūt vari ko ieteikt šajā lietā?

----------


## M_J

Drusku esmu saskāries ar šo tematu. Esmu redzējis jau gatavu nopērkamu kastīti, ar gaismas diodēm, ko pieslēdz pie detonācijas devēja un tad tās gaismas diodes mirgo atkarībā no tā, ko saklausa. Kas tajā kastītē bija iekšā - nezinu, bet varu aptuveni iztēloties. Cilvēks, kas viņu izmantoja, regulējot auto, to vairāk darīja kārtības labad, ne vajadzības spiests, jo teica, ka ar ausi viņš detonāciju dzird labāk. Visi man zināmie sporta auto regulētāji detonācijas kontrolē vairāk paļaujas uz savu dzirdi nevis uz šāda veida kastītēm. Ja šo izlasīs GintsK, viņš noteikti pastāstīs kaut ko vairāk par šo tematu. Gan jau Google atradīs ne vienu vien desmitu šādu kastīšu. Ja drusku nopietnāk - ir jau gatavi kontrolleri šādai vajadzībai. Ar jau iebūvētiem pārskaņojamiem filtriem un visu, kas vajadzīgs. Man, piemēram, atvilknē mētājas daži TPIC8101. Tiesa, pliks TPIC8101 neko neatrisina, vajag otru kontrolleri, kas viņam caur SPI pasaka ko klausīties, uzdod laika vārtus, kad klausīties utt.  ir pat uztaisīta PCB, kur tas darbotos kopā ar ATMEGA128, bet šis projekts ir tādā puslatentā stāvoklī. Šis pats TPIC8101 stāv virsū uz VEMSa. Par to sīkāk atkal varētu pastāstīt GintsK. Tiesa, arī VEMSa lietotāji kaut kā neraujas aktīvi izmantot šī kontroliera piedāvātās iespējas.

----------


## Zalic

pats neesmu audi īpašnieks, to palūdza izdarīt kāds īpašnieks, kurš frekvences bija dabujis no GintsK. Tad pa reālo lai būtu vispār jēga no tā visa ir pirkt jau gatavu nevis mēģināt izgudrot riteni otreiz?

----------


## M_J

Ja vien pašam nav īpašas intereses, bet vajadzīgs tikai gala rezultāts prātīgāk būtu sameklēt jau gatavu izstrādājumu.

----------


## habitbraker

> 'Lead/acid' var šādi 'buferī' turēt (drošības  sistēmās - čūkst dažus gadus, tad tāpat samazinās kapacitāte un nonīkst,  UPSī tam ir jaukts cikls). Niķeļa cellēm tikai ciklēšana pieņemama (bez  starplādēšanām). Litija akumulatori šajā ziņā 'elastīgāki'. 
> "laadeet un lietot reizee" - tas tāpat nozīmē uzlādi vai izlādi; atkarībā no tā, kura strāva lielāka.


 Vareetu smalkaak par to cikkleeshanu? (vismaz Eng nosaukumu?)
Taatad Ni akjiem jaabuut izlaadeetiem pirms atkal saak laadeet? Nevar taa - palaadee, tad pateeree biski, tad atkal palaadee, utt
Jaa - jautaajums ir tieshi par "buferi" starp saules bateriju un paareejo sisteemu.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tad neatceries tos laikus, kad _mobiļņikos_ bija tikai tādi akumulatori? Tie ilgi nedzīvoja, ja tīru ciklu neieturēja. Tak par NiCd utml. īpatnībām čupa grāmatu sarakstītas un, droši vien, netā _infas_ diezgan. Tāpēc jau litija _aķīši_ bija liels ieguvums cilvēcei, kas dažādiem _gadžetiem_ apkārt nēsājas.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, buus jaapskata Li-ion. Rekur pa solar teemu un baterijaam kruta ieriice: http://cds.linear.com/docs/Datasheet/3652fc.pdf
Tik maksaa 6ls un taads sarezgjiits korpuss...

----------


## JDat

Es atkal skatos uz LTC3105 http://www.linear.com/product/LTC3105

----------


## Katodstars

Jā, tas kontrolieris ir labs, esmu izmantojis. Bet cena - jā, kāda ir, tāda ir.

----------


## habitbraker

> Es atkal skatos uz LTC3105 http://www.linear.com/product/LTC3105


 Veel step-up un ar MPPT ir shii : http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHN...CD00287506.pdf
Bet pa visu internetu atradu tikai Digikejaa...

Vispaar to lietu buutu interesanti uztasiiit uz MCU. Vareetu pielietot softisku mppt algoritmu(perturb and observe, piem) un kaadu PWM kontrolieri prieksh DCDC. Vai visu vienaa chipaa, piemeeram fpga... Taads interesants projekts buutu  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja lādēšanai, taddomāju ka nav vērts. Cita lieta uztaisīt logeri un ierakstīt cik no saulītes gada laikā var noslaukt.

----------


## habitbraker

Tikai kur taadus datus vareetu izmantot, ar ko vinjus vareetu saliidzinaat? Vai LV taadi dati kautkur ir?

----------


## JDat

Zinātu vai ir vērts kaut ko lielāku pasākt. Kaut kur bija links lar to cik daudz jevropā var iegūt no saulītes...

----------


## Zalic

vai ir kāda būtiska atšķirība starp šiem kondesātoriem pie vienādas kapacitātes un sprieguma? Atķīrās kājas, bet vai tam ir nozīme?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Principā nē, bet var būt vairāk vai mazāk uzticama branža. _Rubycon_ ir labs vārds, un tiem Celsija grādiem arī ir nozīme. Bet vispār jau uz kondensatora (ne tikai uz papīra) var uzdrukāt jebko. Ej nu tici tam, ko ķīnīzeri tur raksta.

----------


## Zalic

nu ja, orginali bija rubycon, bet tadu ka man vajg dabut vairs nevar laikam, vismaz ebay nepiedava.
skaidrs, liksu kinieti ieks aun ganjau ies 20 gadus vecais vidio magis  ::

----------


## tornislv

Šis arī derēs
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...40/hwindex.htm

----------


## Zalic

labi, bilde ir nepareizi nomanili, to izmantoju tikai ka ilustartivi informativo variantu, orginali naca 82uF 400V Rubycon

----------


## RudeWolf

Jap, Rubycon un Elna ir labi vārdi. Galvenais skaties, kādi kāju atstatumi. Un iepogas tipa kājām jābūt uzmanīgam ar carumiņiem- var neieiet.

----------


## Zalic

kā angliski pareizi būtu izolējošais transformātors? Isolation transformer vai kā savādāk?

----------


## Zalic

Vai tas ir normāli ja ļan transformers ir ar uzputušos augšējo malu? Tākā vakar atslēdzās ruuteris un pirmo reizi ir darīšana ar ko tādu, tad tas izraisīja aizdomas par pareizību

----------


## JDat

Spriežot pēc teksta kas tur zem trafiņa, viss ir normāli.  ::  Trafs nav kondensators, kas uzpūšas. Ja trafs zvanās tad 95% ka ir strādājoš.

----------


## tantalum

Sveiki.

Shēmā dažādā veidā tiek apzīmēti kondensātori.
Piemēram.




Cik saprotu vienam ir svarīga polaritāte otram nav. Kādas varētu būt sekas shēmai, ja C2 vietā tiktu ievietots kondensātorsa bez polaritātes, vai otrādi?

----------


## Isegrim

Ja pieņem, ka spriegumi tur apmēram vienādi, tad parastais kondensators necietīs. Elektrolītkondensators bez polarizācijas, nepareizā polaritātē un ar lielu mainīgo komponenti var uzpūsties un pat uzsprāgt. Kā uzvedīsies shēma - nu, tas atkarīgs no pašas shēmas un tā, kur šie kondensatori ieslēgti. Kapacitāte, kas šajā gadījumā atšķiras par kārtu, arī kaut ko nozīmē.

----------


## tantalum

Konkrēti šāda shēma.



Nav skaidrs par kondensātoriem. Kādus izvēlēties vai elektrolītiskos, ar polaritāti, vai tantāla, vai sazin vēl kādus? Aprakstā autors bija tikai teicis ka c4 un c6 vajadzētu tantāla kondiķus.

----------


## AndrisZ

> c4 un c6 vajadzētu tantāla kondiķus


 Nafig? Sevišķi C4.
Tas lai vairāk būtu jāskraida meklējot?

----------


## tantalum

Atvainojos.

Tieši otrādi c4 un c6 elektrolītiskos. Bet kādus pārējos lietot?

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! Vai merot ar multimetru diodes režīmā šādā shēma ir jābūt rādijumam starp K un E?

----------


## habitbraker

Nee, nekaadam raadiijumam nevajadzeetu buut  ::

----------


## Zalic

Tātad tranzistoram MP1620 rādijumam starp K un E nevarētu būt nekādā gadījumā?
http://audiolabga.com/pdf/MP1620.pdf

----------


## AndrisZ

KE mērot ar testeri jārādās kā diodei.

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa atvanojos, K pret E buus diode deelj taa R.

----------


## Zalic

paldies, tad viss ir kārtībā

----------


## aivixxx

Sveiciens visiem  :: 
Tātad pirmais jautājums: Vai Polipropelēna kondensatorus var nopirkt tikai elfa? Argusā neatradu.. Kāda ir atšķirība starp aksiālajiem un parasajiem? crossoveros un pastiprinātāju ieejās izmanto aksiālos, ja es vispār kaut ko saprotu  :: 
Otrais jautājums: iedodat kādu linku vai vēl labāk paskaidrojiet kā tīt crossover "Air Core Inductors", jo cik atradu piedāvājumus, tad viņu piedāvātie nomināli ir tikai daži...

----------


## juris90

aksialajam nak drates no abiem galiem, bet radialajam no viena gala, nekadas specifikas ipashi tur nava, kur nelien viens tur liek otru.

----------


## Isegrim

'Air core' nebūt nenozīmē to, ka tur zilam gaisam jābūt. Der _da jebkāda_ nemagnētiska materiāla karkass. Tik ņem vērā, ka šasijas materiāls, stiprinājumi, dinamisko draiveru magnētu un citu elementu tuvums arī ietekmēs galīgo induktivitāti. Spoļu konstruktīvajam  aprēķinam netā veltīts daudz lapu. Beigās tāpat būs nepieciešama optimizācija jeb fitra elementu _piedzīšana_ (pats filtra aprēķins arī ir visai aptuvens). Mērierīce - LC tilts vai taml. vajadzīga. Skaļruņu krosoveros polipropilēns ir vairāk tāda kā modes lieta. Tur brīnišķīgi uzvedas papīra, papīra-eļļas kondiķi. Augstas precizitātes (ap 1%) arī nav nepieciešamas un vietas parasti diezgan (uztaisi par puslitru lielāku kasti, ja krosoveru uzstādi tajā iekšā).

----------


## acdcpcb

Kapēc senāk lauku mājās negaisa laikā no rozetēm leca dzirksteles?

----------


## Hondists

Gribu iegādāties lodēšanas staciju. Pašlaik lietoju lodāmuru kuru nopirku pirms pieciem gadiem pa 3.5Ls un ir pienācis brīdis, kad vajag iegādāties nopietnāku lodāmuru ar temperatūras kontrolēšanas iespēju. Ko labu varat ieteikt līdz ~40Ls robežai? Pašlaik skatos uz Hakko 907 lodāmuru(pats gals/rokturis) un Hakko 936 (temperatūras kontrolieris)klonu. Paziņa šādu lieto, lodē maz, bet ne par ko nesūdzas. Vads mīksts un pietiekami garš, uzsilst ātri, gali pieejami daudz un dažādi par pieņemamām cenām.
Kopējās izmaksas ~35Ls neskaitot barošanas bloku, jo tas man jau ir.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soldering-St...E:L:OC:US:3160

Hakko 907

Hakko 936 aizvietotājs

----------


## JDat

man ikdienas vajadzībām pilnīgi pietiek ar šo: http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...018258&lang=lv

Smalkākiem darbiem ar šo: http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...023094&lang=lv

Neiet runa par tā saukto "reballing".

----------


## Powerons

Sveicināti!
Vai kāds var pastāstīt, ko elektronika nozīmē E-klase,
E klases pastiprijnātājs E klases teslas spole utt

----------


## macuks

Sveiki, jautājums sakarā ar kursa darbu, tapēc ceru kad palīdzēsiet.

Uzstaisīju shēmu, skaņas līmeņa inikātors vai Vu meter.

Problēma, ir tāda, kad dodot iekšā audio signālu norādītajā vietā nekas nenotiek, bet pievienojot citur viss strādā, kur varētu būt problēma, shēmā, vai varbūt kādā komponentē.

Šeit var redzēt  shēmas 

Ar zaļo krāsu ir paredzētā vieta kur vajadzētu pieslēgt.
Ar sarkano ir vieta kur viss strādā.

Ceru uz adbildi.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kas IC1 par mikroshēmu? Ja tas ir OP, tad šķībi ieslēgta.

----------


## macuks

LM386  Un kādā ziņā šķibi ieslēgta.

----------


## Ar4

Izskatās, ka tur domāts mikrofonu jūgt klāt, drošivien C2=10uF, tādā gadījumā pastiprinājuma koeficients ir 200x.

----------


## JDat

Kāds gadījumā nav aizmirsis par negatīvo atgriezenisko saiti?

----------


## AndrisZ

Par atgriezenisko saiti es arī sākumā domāju, bet paskatoties datasheetā, redzams ka ir iekšējā un slēgums varētu būt daudzmaz pareizs. 
Par LM386 niansēm neko nezinu.

----------


## macuks

> Izskatās, ka tur domāts mikrofonu jūgt klāt, drošivien C2=10uF, tādā gadījumā pastiprinājuma koeficients ir 200x.


 Jap tieši tā C2 ir 10uF.

Bet rekur ir video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGfe9...e_gdata_player kas ir taisīts, no tās pašas shēmas, un audio ņem no tumbu vadiem, tā pat kā es.



šeit ir arī specifikācija


Technical specifications

Supply voltage: 12 V
Supply current: 10 mA in stand-by, max. 80 mA
Input voltage: min. 20 mV rms
Indication range: 30 dB
LED currents: 7 mA
Ref. voltage of IC2: 5 V

Schematic diagram 
Technical specifications


Paldies, jau par atbildēm, Mainīt arī es īpaši tajā shēmā neko izdarīt nevaru, jo visi rasējumi jau ir apstiprnāti.

----------


## Ar4

Nu padomā pats, ja Tu to 386 baro ar kādiem 9-12V un pastiprinājums ir 200x, tad ieeja no tumbām signālu grūžot tur viss aizrijas ciet. Tā kā izejā 386 ir C, tad var pieņemt, ka nekādas signāla izmaiņas nemaz nenotiek. Minimālais pastiprinājums ir 20x, vari mēģināt izlodēt C2 ārā un R1 nogriezt gandrīz uz nulli, bet diezkas jau nav.
EDIT: Pats "autors" tam video komentāros pierakstījis, ka netiek ņemts signāls no skaļruņiem bet no skaņas kartes izejas. Un vienalga nepareizi.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai kāda amatiera neveiksmīgas konstrukcijas kopēšana tagad ir *kursa darbs*? _O, tempora, o mores_... ::

----------


## Aigars_14

Sveiki biedri !

Man atkal radies jautājums, īsti nevarēju atrast "youtubē" video, cerams varēšu apmēram izstāstīt savu bēdu. Lieta tāda, kad ir levitātors [neakurāti uztīta spole (par spoles parametriem nekas nav zināms, tikai to ka izmantoju 50m , 1,5mm2 lakotu vadu)  uz PVC ūdensvada trubas, kurai pa vidu iet metala stienis kā serde, tikai pagarināts - apmēram 1,2m] tad liek virsū alumīnja trubu uz tā stieņa un rubij klāt elektrību. Alumīnija gabals lido pret griestiem  ::  Lai to novērstu izmantoju transformātoru 230v -> 50v , taču lai kustinātu šo alumīnja gabalu vajag pievadīt lielāku spriegumu un tur sākas problēma. Lai pārslēgtos no 50v uz 230v vajdzētu releju, taču pirms tam uzstādītais 6A drošinātājs ir par švaku un zinu tikai to kad I - ir kaut kur robēzās no 6 -16A 16 A drošinātāju nesit ārā,tacu relejs kas bija paredzēts 10A 250v man nobeidzās mega ātri. Kā lai iziet no šis situācijas? Vai uztinot spoli kārtīgi varētu samazināties pātērētais enerģijas daudzums? Kā arī pie 230v to alumīnja gabalu smiki sviež gaisā, tāpēc ir doma ka varētu sameklēt vai izveidot transformātoru, kas 230v uz ~2kv vai vairāk pārveido un tad varētu uzmeistarot ko līdzīgu alumīniju gabalu šautenei. Taču jau pie 230v man pie spoles svainojumu vietām lido dzirkstales pa gaisu un spole diezgan strauji sāk uzsilt :/

----------


## Aigars_14

Sveiki biedri !

Tākā, man nav analogā voltametra, precīzāk tād akas darbotos diapazonā 0-50v, tad izraku kaut kādu PSRS laika "testeri" naivā cerībā ka tas varētu mērīt maiņstrāvu man vēlamjā diapazonā. 


Tācu tā burvju kaste neparko negribējas pierunāties kaut ko mērīt, gluži pretēji iet uz "īso" kāds varbūt var apskaidrot kā pareizi rīkoties ar to leijerkasti? 

Paldies par atsaucību!

----------


## Isegrim

Izrakteņa esamība vēl nenozīmē tā darbderīgumu; šīs ierīces savā vienkāršībā ir viegli nokaujamas, jo nepastāv nekādas _foolproof_ aizsardzības. Voltmetrs un maiņstrāvas mērīšana ir dažādas lietas. Rīka lietošana ir tipveida: 

1. ar slēdzi izvēlamies mērāmo lielumu (strāvu, spriegumu, pretestību), 
2. izvēlamies diapazonu (ja tas nav paredzams, ņemam vispirms lielāko), 
3. pievienojam/piespraužam vadus attiecīgajām klemmēm, 
4. ievērojam polaritāti (līdzstrāvas gadījumā), mērām, nolasām rādījumu. 

Mazliet aritmētikas - diapazonā '600' skalas rādījums ar 20 jāreizina. Padomā, kā iegūsi rezultātu '12' vai '1200' diapazonā, nolasot uz '30' skalas (citu tur nav). Ak, šie krievi, kas nejēdza uztaisīt skalas '100' un '30' vai '25' (mērījumus skalas pirmajā trešdaļā neiesaka nolasīt, dēļ lielākas kļūdas) un attiecīgus diapazonus! Igauņu ТЛ-4 šajā ziņā ir nevainojams. 
P.S. Ja tava relikta korpuss nav bojāts, man tas derētu kā muzeja eksemplārs. Kas ir uzlipināts kreisajā malā iepretim slēdzim? Varu piedāvāt kādas analogās mērierīces taviem eksperimentiem. PM. 
Labāka bilde.

----------


## Aigars_14

> Izrakteņa esamība vēl nenozīmē tā darbderīgumu; šīs ierīces savā vienkāršībā ir viegli nokaujamas, jo nepastāv nekādas _foolproof_ aizsardzības. Voltmetrs un maiņstrāvas mērīšana ir dažādas lietas. Rīka lietošana ir tipveida: 
> 
> 1. ar slēdzi izvēlamies mērāmo lielumu (strāvu, spriegumu, pretestību), 
> 2. izvēlamies diapazonu (ja tas nav paredzams, ņemam vispirms lielāko), 
> 3. pievienojam/piespraužam vadus attiecīgajām klemmēm, 
> 4. ievērojam polaritāti (līdzstrāvas gadījumā), mērām, nolasām rādījumu. 
> 
> Mazliet aritmētikas - diapazonā '600' skalas rādījums ar 20 jāreizina. Padomā, kā iegūsi rezultātu '12' vai '1200' diapazonā, nolasot uz '30' skalas (citu tur nav). Ak, šie krievi, kas nejēdza uztaisīt skalas '100' un '30' vai '25' (mērījumus skalas pirmajā trešdaļā neiesaka nolasīt, dēļ lielākas kļūdas) un attiecīgus diapazonus! Igauņu ТЛ-4 šajā ziņā ir nevainojams. 
> P.S. Ja tava relikta korpuss nav bojāts, man tas derētu kā muzeja eksemplārs. Kas ir uzlipināts kreisajā malā iepretim slēdzim? Varu piedāvāt kādas analogās mērierīces taviem eksperimentiem. PM. 
> Labāka bilde.


 Jā, bet kāpēc pārbaudot viņu uzskriezu uz maiņstrāvās 300v un slēdzu klāt fāzi pie 12A neitrālo pie tā maiņstrāvas - un da'būju izsistus korķus istabā? Tas nozīmē, ka kāds pirms manis viņu jau ir nodedzinājis? Vēkl itkā pamnīju kaut kādu mega lielu bateriju bloku kur no daudz plakanajām 4,5V baterijām tiek savākti 22V, varbūt vajadzēja tur ar kaut ko pieslēgt. 

Viņam aizmugrē ir tāda plaisa visā garumā, tur kaut kas līmēts vai kas, citādi jau vizuāli kārtībā. Tā ir uzlīme kur raktīts: "nākošā pārbaude 1986 gadā"

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Apskatot "pribora" bildes - 220v maiņspriegums jāmēra  pieslēdzot pie abām augšējām spailēm. 
Kopējais ir spaile (-), nevis  (~12A).
Protams, mērdiapazons 300v, režīms ~
Bet iesaku "pribora" pārbaudi sākt kaut vai ar +12V mašīnas akkumulatora mērīšnu.
220V~ tomēr ir BĪSTAMA!!!!!!

Mērot ~STRĀVU pie 220v sprieguma, NEVAR!!! taustus bāzt rozetē. Vajag tak kādu patērētāju, kuram grib mērīt caurplūstošo strāvu....

----------


## Isegrim

Ķer uz izturību - kas stiprāks - drošinātājs vai šunts ampērmetrā? Labi, ka vēl Ķegumam pretestību netiki mērījis. Tak nenokauj pavisam to reliktu! Pirmajiem tādiem pat _cuprox_ diodes bija. Germānijs vēlāk parādījās.

----------


## JDat

Neko vairs nedari ar to mēraparātu. Labāk pardod kolekcionāram. Par nopelņito čunguru varēsi veselu kaudzi ar muļķumetriem nopirkt un vēl fantai un saldējumam sanāks...

----------


## Ar4

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kādus mazos signāla traņus izmantot šai shēmā? Kastītē ir tikai BC327/337, kuriem max spriegums ir pārāk tuvu iespējamam, tāpēc būs tāpat jāpērk. Par shēmu lūdzams nesmiet, tikai mācos.

----------


## Jurkins

1. Kāda velna pēc 5. un 6. tranim (no kreisās puses) bāzēs 300 omi?
2. Priekš kam 47k rezistors šiem starp bāzēm?
3. Divus pārus IRFu draivos strāvas avotiņi 0.6/170=3.5 mA.
4. IRFi bez termostabilizācijas nebūs labi.
5. Tas variants ar mierstrāvas iestādīšanu ar tiem diviem 1k un 22 omu rezistoru ir garām.
6. Kāpēc barošanā negatīvo plecu netaisīji simetriski uz 9240 IRFa?

Tas tā uz ātro.
Lai varētu pateikt, kādus traņus vajag, jāzina barošanas spriegums.

----------


## Ar4

1/2 radās špikojot t.s. diamond buffer, tos 47k neatceros kapēc ieliku.
3. neko citu nemāku  :: 
4. no tiem strāvas avotiem arī ir termokompensācija, tas senāk praksē pārbaudīts. Nezinu kāds tur tempco, bet darbojās labi.
5. atkal lašara, neko nemāku. Bija doma likt poci/kondensatorus un 22ohm rezistora vietā no diviem 10ohm rezistoru viduspunkta. (Bildē) Bet tas jau laikam neko labāks variants nav.
6. Vispār plānoju izmantot 9140, bet barošanai simetriski nesanāk, vienreiz biju uztaisījis līdzīgu barokli ar 240/9240 un atšķīrās nedaudz spriegumi. (Var jau piedzīt, bet tomēr.) 
Par traņiem, zem +-50V spriegums, 42V apmēram.

----------


## Jurkins

Dimanta buferim nav starp otro traņu bāzēm nekā. 
Strāvas avotu tranīšus uzliekot uz radiatora tiešām veidojas kaut kāda temp kompensācija, bet nav īsti smuki, jo arī DC sāk braukāt, kuru, protams, pielabo integrators. Jā, nu it kā jau varētu iztikt. Bet divus pārus IRFu ar 3.5mA draivēt. Nu var jau protams. Bet vispār īsti nav saprotama (man) šīs shēmas jēga. Ieejā lampas ( značit audiofilu pastūzis), galā "superkomplementārs audiomosfetu  ::  pāris", kuram priekšā buferis, kurš galīgi nenodrošina šo mosfetu izkustināšanu. Tieši šāda shēma aktīvi apspriežas vegalabā, tikai ar laterāļiem galā un bez dimanta bufera. IRFi AB klasē shēmā bez atgriezeniskās saites... Nu tā tīri izglītošanās nolūkos var ņemties.
Ar +-42V "mazajiem" tranīšiem varētu būt grūti tajā buferī. Parēķini : (sprieguma kritums uz LEDa - 0.6)/240*42. Apmēram tik milivati uz tranzistoru. Tas nekas, ka tranim datašītā rakstīts 350 vai 500mW. Un vēl dimanta buferis no atsevišķiem traņiem nebūt nav termostabils jau pie šādiem milivatiem. Vismaz pa pāriem jāliek kopā, pastu pa vidu un termocaurulīti virsū.

----------


## Ar4

Nav, nav audofīlu. Principā ideja bija dabūt gatavu izejas pakāpi,kurai var ķibināt klāt dažādus U pastiprinātājus. Tikai tas izpildījums galīgi nekāds man sanācis. Par to AB klasi, simulēju ar 250mA miera strāvu uz trani, tur tie cipari tik traģiski neizskatījās, bet nu, sim ir sim. Vientaktnieku bez otbratkas vairs negribas. Katrā ziņā, paldies par apgaismību, nāksies domāt ko citu.

----------


## Jurkins

Vienam IRFam ieejas kapacitāte ap 1.2nF, bet tas buferis galīgi nepilda savu uzdevumu.
Pasimulē pie dažādiem signāla līmeņiem.

----------


## Ar4

Jā, to es sapratu, kaut arī nav jādraivo īsti tāda kapacitāte, cik zinu, bet vienalga prasās vairāk. 15mA uz pāri vai kkur tā? 
Nojauzdams, ka nekas man prātīgs laikam nesanāks, pameklēju netā ko līdzīgu, izraku vienu šādu jaudas bufferi, ar tādu kā lokālo atgr. saiti, bet negribas ticēt, ka tos 17,xx ohm rezistorus kas emiteros ir piedzen pa oma simtdaļai vai desmitdaļai. (Citādāk diezgan konkrēti izejā DC). Tur nevar izmantot tādu kā strāvas spoguli no "pretējā" avota drīzāk?

----------


## karloslv

Nu jums arī "iesācēju" sarunas. Negribat pārcelties uz kādu atsevišķu tēmu? Būtu arī interesanti palasīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Šī shēma tika apsūkāta DIYaudio. Un jāsaka, līdzīgs makets atrodas arī uz mana galda. To DIYaudio tēmu atradu pēc tam, palasīju ar interesi, bet reāla rezultāta, cik sapratu, tajā tēmā nebija. Vai Tev ir kāds simulators? Ja ir, tad pasimulē ar signāla avota izejas pretestību 100...200 omi. 
Ja signāla avota (iepriekšējās pakāpes izejas) pretestība ir ļoti maza, shēma uzrāda fantastiskus rezultātus (simulatorā). Bet ir ļoti daudz zemūdens akmeņu. Un galvenais no šiem ir acīmredzams. Čomaks nav spējis izvairīties no ierosināšanās savādāk, kā ieliekot C1 un C4, UZMANĪBU!, katru 12nF. Tas nav vienkārši slikti, tas ir 3,14zģec  :: . Var izmantot spoguļus, protams, bet visai tai tranzistoru kapsētai kreisajā daļā vajag nodrošināt termostabilitāti, citādi mierstrāva peldēs dramatiski. Var, protams, likt BIASa regulatoru uz diviem traņiem, bet tā ir tāda zoba labošana to izraujot.
Piekrītu, ka šo tēmu varētu pārcelt.
Ar4, ieliec linku uz avotu, interesanti paskatīties, kā citi dara TO ::

----------


## Ar4

Tam bufferim tēma ir šeit. Tiesa šamie ātri pārgāja uz BJT izejā. Un  simulējot ar taisnstūri ieejā tur nekas labs neizskatās. Es turpinot meklējumus atcerējos par Cordell'a kļūdu korekcijas shēmu. Pasimulēju, THD visā frekvenču diapazonā ir diezgan konstants tai izejas pakāpei, piemetot atgriezenisko saiti vispār pavisam jauki cipari. Domāju arī palikšu pie šī varianta, ar diviem pāriem izejā. Barošanu jau salodēju. Aiz lauķu "regulatora" +/-38V. Tagad tikai jāizdomā kā elegantāk nodrošināt tos +/-11V lai darbinātu šo izejas pakāpi. Pagaidām simulatorā vienkārši strāvas avoti un ieejas signāls caur rezistoriem. Paaugstinātu barošanas spriegumu domājams iegūšu ar voltage doubler un ar pāris traņu regulatoru nofiltrēšu. Izvēle šim par labu krita, jo tomēr uzticamāks avots. Te ir pastūzis ar tādu izejas pakāpi tikai uz lateral tipa lauķiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, šī ir klasika izejas pakāpei ar kļudu labošanu.

Iepriekšājai shēmai nav svarīgi, kas stāv galā, MOSFETi, BJT vai laterāļi, dotajā izpildījumā mīnusu ir vairāk kā plusu.

edit: Varbūt tiešām uztaisi atsevišķu tēmu par šo savu Kordeila izpildījumu. Būtu interesanti. Pats esmu šo tikai simulējis, lodējis neesmu.

----------


## Ar4

Kad būs taustāms rezultāts, tad uztaisīšu, iespējams. Kautgan ar testeri es neko interesantu neizmērīšu un stāstīt "kā skan" arī nav jēgas. Pagaidām pats tikai simulēju. Kojās nav īsti kur lodēt, no virtuves izdzina.  ::  Nākošnedēļ sākšu likt kopā. Pagaidām mēģinu barošanā tiem lauķiem dabūt tā, ka pie DC izejā aizvars caur citu trani noīsinās un barošana pārtrūkst. Kaut arī diža jēga tam nav, jo kondensatori pēctam seko, bet nu, darīt tāpat nav ko. Jāiepērk vēl šis tas un tad jau. Ja sanāks kas normāls, tad iesākšu jaunu tēmu.

----------


## tornislv

Pa dienu var galda stūrīti pie maniem inženieriem - elektroniķiem sarunāt  ::  Vakaros gan tante ar lupatu un slotu visus dzen laukā  ::

----------


## Ar4

Nu, es Ventspilī bāzējos. Reizi nedēļa sanāk elektroniķu pulciņā palodēt, pasniedzējs Viktors baigi foršais vecis, ja nu kāds, kam ir interese, lasa, varu ieteikt to pasākumu.

----------


## karloslv

Saki, Ventspilī vispār kaut kas notiek? Es kā reiz apsveru darba piedāvājumu Ventspilī, un nav skaidrs, vai tur no garlaicības nevar atžārgties.

----------


## Ar4

Nez, es nebūšu tas, kuram spriest, esmu piepe, nepatīk cilvēkos rādīties. Bet vispār jau saka, ka diezgan garlaicīgi te.

Par tēmu, nepieciešamais DC offsets (+/-11v) daudzmaz korekti  tiek nodrošināts šādā veidā?
DC Servo, lasīju dažādus matereālus, nav īsti skaidrības kā rezistoru nominālus izvēlas, piemēram rezistors no OP izejas tiek likts parasti kā 10x atgriezeniskās rezistors, bet kā šajā gadījumā? Simulatorā ar šādiem nomināliem šķiet viss ir ok, pie 0,3Hz neliels pacēlums un uz leju strauji krīt, bet pie 2Hz jau ir flat. OPA140 vajadzētu derēt? Ieejas strāva pikoampēros. Un tad vēl par tiem traņiem. 2SC2240/2SA970, 2SC3467/2SA1370 un draiveriem 2SC4793/2SA1837 būtu ok? Šie ir Salvatā pieejami uz vietas. P.S. diodes nepareizi, zinu.

----------


## Jurkins

Iesācēju tēmā kaut kā galīgi šitas neder.  :: 
Oriģinālā offsetu nodrošina stabilitrons šuntēts ar kondiķi. No lampas Tev tāpat nāk signāls caur kondiķi, DC tur nav. Vai Tev vajag tos divus rezistorus? Padod signālu vienā stabilitrona galā. Pēc AC stabilitrons un kondiķis ir īsais. 
Un vai šeit vajag servo? Gala pakāpe ir atkārtotājs, Ku~1. Vai nu DC tik briesmīgi brauks? 
Traņi gan jau būs OK. Pats ar šiem darbojos, izņemot 2SC3467/2SA1370.

----------


## Ar4

Nu, es jūtos kā galīgs iesācējs, negribas piegružot normālu tēmu ar tupiem jautājumiem.  :: 
Par to offsetu,  bez pretestībām/ar kondiķi, tā es pamēģināju simulatorā, bet tad tos +/-11v dabūt gandrīz neiespējami. Tiesa, man tas simulators nejauks, uzmet ka nevar atrast operating point un rāda aplami. Servo, varbūt varētu iztikt bez, bet ja pretestības/traņu parametrus simulatorā saliek ar pielaidēm, tad tomēr peld. Iepriekšējā shēmā tam variantam arī OP izejā piemetu LPF. Laikam jau diži daudz nav vērts vairs čakarēties ar to simulatoru, jāiepērk detaļas un jālodē.

----------


## Jurkins

Kāpēc nevar? Uzliec stabilitronu 24V un galenieku mierstrāvu regulē tā, kā oriģinālā ar potenciometru starp regulējošo traņu bāzēm.

----------


## Ar4

Nezinu, ko es daru nepareizi, bet ja tos rezistorus kas paralēli  stabilitronam izsviež un nošuntē ar kondiķi, kā teici, uz ieejas traņu  bāzēm nebūs +/-11v. Ir 22v potenciāls starp bāzi 1 un 2, bet tas nav  +11v un -11 attiecībā pret zemi. Nemāku saprotamāk paskaidrot. Un ja es  sāku gar CCS grābstīties, lai dabūtu simetriski, tad man simulators  atsakās. Vienīgais veids, kā apmānīt, stabiltrona katodu caur pretestību  uz zemi, lai vienādi būtu.  Mierastrāva tā arī paredzēta, man vnk  iezīmēts parasts rezistors ērtākai mainīšanai simā.

----------


## Ar4

Dubultposts.

----------


## Jurkins

Ā, nu loģiski. Parasti jau izejas pakāpes ieeju piesien pie zemes ar rezistoriem, kas reizē ir iepriekšējās pakāpes slodze. Parasti kādi 33k...150k. Paskaties normālu pastūžu shēmas - Lynx, Zujevu, Suhovu (man kaut kā vegalabs patīk labāk par diyaudio, diyaudio ir pārāk daudz audiopidarastiskā spama :: )

----------


## Ar4

Nu re, un lai to rezistoru piedzītu laikam bez vēlviena poča neiztikt. Bez rezistora izejā DC -37v, simulatorā 207k pretestība vajadzīga lai būtu teju nulle. Protams, dzīvē viss atšķirsies, varbūt būs plus 37 un anods būs jāvelk uz zemi. It kā jau var, bet ka tikai atkal nav omi jāskalda. Labi, pamēģināšu gan šā, gan tā, kad lodāmurs kūpēs.
Vegalabā sanāk iečāpot, bet grūti iebraukt to krievu valodu tādā līmenī.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, iedziļinoties sanāk savādāks skats. Tos rezistorus nav jāpiedzen. Problēma rodas tur, ka strāvas avoti nav identiski, pnp un npn traņi modeļos simulatorā atšķiras, kur nu vēl dzīvē. Emitera atkārtotājam pretestība ir liela, tāpēc reāli ieejā un izejā arī spriegums, ja nav rezistora pret zemi, ir šo avotu strāvu starpība reiz atkārtotāja ieejas pretestība, ja ir rezistori, tad attiecīgi reiz rezistora pretestība. Nulli iestāda čakarējot vienu strāvas avotu (ar poci  :: )Pie tam šie avoti noteikti vēl braukās temperatūras ietekmē. Laikam jau tomēr šādai konstrukcijai bez servo nekā nebūs. Tāpēc man ļoti nepatīk šādas gala pakāpes konstrukcijas. Es pat nevaru šobrīd iedomāties, kā es taisītu šādu atkārtotāju ar DC atsaistītu ieeju. Ja gribētu taisīt kaut ko ārkārtīgi audiorastisku, varbūt liktu nosimulētu "bateriju" starp bāzēm.

----------


## Ar4

Nu, es skatīšos, kā man tur sanāks, ja būs galīgas auzas, iemetīšu LME49830 draiver čipu un miers. Tikai tā ir garlaicīgāk.  ::

----------


## abergs

Bieži uzpeld jautājums:" Kur izmantot vecus CD ROM (flopy) motorus?"
Zurnālā EPE 7.2013 aprakstīts: 
http://failiem.lv/u/unmpays  (7,5 Mb,rar)
Gluži nav iesacējiem, bet bija par karstu meklēt piemērotu tēmu...

----------


## macuks

Sveiki, varbūt kāds var palīdzēt man un gudrā mēlē uzrakstīt šai shēmai darbības principu http://www.next.gr/uploads/314-4d4abe69b8.gif

----------


## JDat

Es nesaprotu kas tā par skēmu, ko dara un kam domāta.

----------


## habitbraker

Izskataas peec audio VU metra, balstiita uz LM3915.  Ko tur ko daudz staastiit - IC1 pastiprina audio signaalu, D1 ar c5 formee peak detektoru un taalaak uz LM, kas draivo kautkaadu led masiivu  ::

----------


## JDat

Jā, Habit. Mana ituīcija saka to pašu, bet kāda jēga skaidrot tam biedrītim kaut ko, ja viņš pat nevar ielikt normālu shēmu. Tā vietā kaut kādi klucīši no kuriem viņam ne silts ne aukst...

----------


## macuks

Tieši tā tas ir Vu meter. Gribētu viņam uzzināt sīki aprakstītu darbības principu.

----------


## JDat

Kas tā par skolu kur nemācā lietot internetu? Šo mēģināji palasīt?

----------


## Ambed

Izskatās pēc RTK, laikam pēdējais nodošanas brīdis ::

----------


## Aigars_14

Labdien foruma ELFA Biedri!

Vēršos pie Jums ar padomu, kur var iegādāties NST transformātoru jeb Neona gaismu transformātu vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu, lai izejā dabūtu 12kV ? Tam transformātoramjābūt bez kaut kādiem drošibas "brīnumiem".

Vēl labāk ja kāds jau ir būvējis "Nuclear Fusor" ģenerātoru, tad var pakomentēt ko un kā labāk darīt. 
http://makezine.com/projects/make-36...nuclear-fusor/

Paldies par atsaucību jau iepriekš !

----------


## Isegrim

Un vēlamā sekundārā strāva tam "transformatoram bez drošības brīnumiem"?

----------


## zzz

Augstprieguma sataisiishana prieksh fuzora kaa reizi ir relatiivs siikums. 

Daudz prikoliigaaks ir jautaajums, kur jaunais fuzora buuveetaajs taisaas dabuut (iegaadaaties?) taadu pieklaajiigu vakumpumpiiti uz 25 mikroniem.  

Nee nu, ja ir daudz naudas, tad nopirkt nav probleema, ir kantori, kas piegaadaas ar prieku katraa laikaa.

----------


## Aigars_14

Ideāli ja ir 230V -> 12 un vairāk kV, jo ebay ir 120V -> 12kV, bet tad ir jāliek vēl viens transformātors no 230V->120V, es cik saprtu tad Latvijā nekas baigi izplatīts neona apgaismojums nav, bet varbūt var no kaut kurienes tādu "verķi" var izņemt, vai ir kāda cita alternatīva? 

Par vakumsūkni, tad tads ir pieejams.

----------


## Isegrim

Dļa osobo tupih - atkārtoju vēlreiz - Un *vēlamā sekundārā strāva* tam "transformatoram bez drošības brīnumiem"? 
Jeb pats nezini, ko tev vajag?

----------


## Aigars_14

Nu kā, pa vienu galu iet iekšā 230v pa otru galu nāk ārā 12kV kāda vēl sekundārā strāvā? (Piedod, bet mans līmenis ir tuvu cirvja kātām )

----------


## Aigars_14

aaa tu domā tos 30mA ?

----------


## Isegrim

12 kV x 30 mA = 360 W; tāds klucis nebūs pa lēto.

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CPI-Advanced-neon-sign-transformer-12-000-volt-neon-beer-sign-power-supply-/181243584468

un barot no transformatora 220->120
Nezin vai citi varianti būs lētāki.

Nez ko šie saka par virknes slēgumu.

Ja Tavs līmenis nebūtu tuvu cirvja kātam  :: , tad vare'tu mēģināt pats būvēt. Es gadus 20 atpakaļ aizbūvējos līdz 6 kV.

----------


## Isegrim

Painteresējos. Manā tuvumā tik 10 kV, 20 mA trafiņš atradās. Par knapu minētajām specifikācijām.

----------


## zzz

> Par vakumsūkni, tad tads ir pieejams.


 
Tieshaam ir pieejams, jeb vakumsuuknja jautaajumaa tu esi taads pats zaabaks, kaa transformatora, par kuru ne iipashi filmee, ko noziimee sekundaaraa tinuma straava?

----------


## Aigars_14

Zābāks ir krutāks par cirvjakātu - jo cirvja kāts evalucionē par cirvi, kas dažreiz tiek pielīdzināts zābākam, tobiš cirvja kāts ir par kārtu zemāks nekā zābaks. 

Ir divpakāpju vakumsūknis, kas teorētiski spēj nodrošināt tādu vakumu, praktiski es pieļauju, ka tur var būt problēmas, jo tas ir tuvu maksimumam. Tākā tur varētu nekas dižs nesanākt.

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! Varbūt kāds zin kā pareizi sauc attēlā ar sarkano kvadrātu iezīmētās vara joslas, kuras stiprinās pie kopnēm un "automāta"?

----------


## Gints_lv

Šinas, no RU valodas Latviski kopnes? Gribu jaunu testeri vai uT-61E būtu laba izvēle?
 Liels kafijas automāts :
Bolerim sasniegts līmenis, suknis izslēdzas un pēc dažām sekundēm atkal ieslēdzas sūknis. Plate stāv uz galda saprašana nekāda. Varbūt kādz mazais kondensators? Bildi ieligt?

----------


## moon

to Zalic
tā ir lokana izolēta kopne, ja vairāk kas interesē prasi googlei Flexible Insulated Busbar.
to Gints_lv
es izvairītos no uni-t, tik dēļ tā, ka tas ir nepieklājīgi lēts salīdzinājumā pat ar vidusmēra ražotājiem pie vienlīdzīgas funkcionalitātes.

----------


## juris90

man jums jautājums, iedeva man viens cilvēciņš vincent phono preamplifier PHO111 bez barošanas bloka, kas arī ir problēma, jo viņa pašlaik nav. Ir nepieciešams nopirkt vai izgatavot ja tādu nevar nopirkt, tad jautājums sekojošs, tehniskajos datos vienīgā prasība 12-16 V AC un 200mA, neesmu ar priekšpastiprinātājiem saskāries, vai tiešām pietiek tikai tupa ar trafiņu, kas 230 AC pārveidos uz 12-16 V AC vai tomēr ir nepieciešams veidot arī kādus traucējumu filtrus, jo kkā neticās, ka viss būs tik vienkārši, apgaismojiet mani lūdzu kāds, lai pa lielajām brīvdienām, ja būs laiks varu kko saveidot. Tāds kā bildē: http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g3...z/IMG_0353.jpg

----------


## JDat

Pietiks ar pliku trafiņu.

----------


## Isegrim

Neviens jau neliedz pielietot tīkla filtru ar droselēm un "caurejas" kondensatoriem, kādas ferīta muftes samaukt vai riņķos ietīt tīkla vadus. Ja pavisam smalki vēlies ar tīkla traucējumiem cīnīties, ņem tīkla trafiņu, kam uz lentas serdes primārā un sekundārā spoles atsevišķas, katra savā serdes pusē. Vēl ekrānu un "tīro" zemi... Bet vai kāds novērtēs šādas pūles? Tas preamps gan nekas izcils nevar būt, ja vienpolāra barošana ar mazu spriegumu. Kādreiz tak taisījām tranzistoru kapsētas ar  ± 30 V, lai 'bēniņu rūmi' pienācīgu dabūtu.

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnai laimei var tīkla kabeli no piem. servo.lv (TĀ NAV REKLĀMA!!!) nopirkt pa 3420,00 Ls  :: .

----------


## juris90

Paldies! Skaidrs, tad tik jāiesūta trafiņš ar štekeri un vadu kā arī kkada smuka kaštele, kur viņu iebāzt. Jūs mani patīkami iepriecinājāt. Nu ok, vismaz jau drošinātāju gan piemetīšu, lai nav pavisam tukša kaste.  ::

----------


## osscar

http://argus.lv/shop/productinfo/BB1...25/hwindex.htm

imho ekonomiski labākais risinājums kāds DC baroklis no argusa uz V 15-24 aptuveni. un nekāda kaste nebūs vajadzīga.

----------


## JDat

Osscar! Vairs AC no DC neatšķir? Kāpēc stulbi padomi jādod?

----------


## habitbraker

Gan jau tur tilts ieejā un mieriigi var arii DC sleegt - teoreetiski buus mazaakas pulsaacijas  ::  Protams, vai impulsnieks ir labaakaa izveele, tas veel jautaajums

----------


## osscar

nu un ka DC ? tur tak tilts nu un biku nosēdīsies baršana,...jo pliku AC sienas lādekli vēl japameklē , var jau trafu pirkt - bet tad kaste ut.t. Strāvas patēriņš jau phono ir ļoti mazs.

----------


## JDat

Kur teikts ka tur ir garantēti klasiskais tilts? Shemoteniskie risinājumi var būt dažādi. Par cik biedrītis nerzverjotsa, tad lābāk noprikt/uztaisīt adapteri ar AC izeju.
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...017573&lang=lv
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...017827&lang=lv
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...017292&lang=lv
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...012494&lang=lv
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...017842&lang=lv
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...016199&lang=lv

+vadi
+lodēšana

Tas tā uz ātru roku uzmests saraksts. Kaut kas varētu būt nepareizi izvēlēts.

----------


## osscar

kādi shemotehniskie risinājumi ? kā no AC "uztaisīt" DC ? kenetrons tur nav. bet četras diodes gan. Kā vēl var savādāk nobarot parastu opampu preampu ? Nu redzi - tāpat sanāks 10ls +- + darbs. Gatvas baroklis iet +- 5 ls. Vai pat lētāk ja latgalītē pameklē. Un principā var iztikt bez lodēšaanas. IMHO lodēt var tad ja grib smuku labu AC baroklīti  ::  - ala kā es Dcam taisīju - ar mazu toru etc, ett.....a citādi šajā gadījuma ņemties imho nav jēga.

----------


## osscar

un ja tik ļoti nepatīk DC var tak izjaukt DC barokli un p;arvērts par AC, bet priekš kam  - ja nu vēl tur tiešām  ir kāds papildus C filtrā ?

----------


## JDat

Davai nestrīdies! Tu jau zini, ka es ienīstu stulbu padomu devējus.

Rekur kā piemēri no dažiem muzikantu aparātiem:




Ok, te ir divpolārāis bet tik un tā:


Kamēr nav redzēta shēma tam preampiņam, tikmēr nedrīkst apgalvot.
Pat prāta vētras tehniķis vienam pedālim AC adaptera vietā piemauca DC adapteri un nesa uz remontu ar sūdzību: ieslēdzas, bet nestrādā. Defekts izrādījās vienkārš: AC adaptera vietā lieto DC adapteri.

----------


## JDat

> un ja tik ļoti nepatīk DC var tak izjaukt DC barokli un p;arvērts par AC, bet priekš kam  - ja nu vēl tur tiešām  ir kāds papildus C filtrā ?


 Un ja cilvēks nopērk impulsbarokli ar DC izejā? Tur neko nepārtaisīs. Trafiņu barokļi lēnām paliek par pagātni. Itkā ir bet, izvēle nekāda.

----------


## osscar

pričom te kaut kādas phantom un V daudkāršotāju shēmas ? iet runa par parastu preampu, ja tu būtu gribējis paskatīties - pats googlē redzētu pāris opampus un 4 prastākās 1A diodes. ES nekasos, bet iesaku vnk risinājumu, nu tak argusā ir norādīts kurš baroklis ir ar trafu, kurš impulsu, to jau pēc svara un izmēriem jūt. es nevienā tehnikā neesmu redzējis neko citu izņemot diodes, nē nu protams es nesaskaros ikdienā ar pro audio  ::  
Tu jau nosauci manu piedāvājumu par muļķībām, bet tās nav muļķības un dotajā situācijā der.

----------


## JDat

Kāda starpība kas par aparātu. Pro, consumer vai vezmāmiņas zeķes? Es atkārtoju. Kamēr nav shēma redzama konkrētajam aparātam, tikmēr labāk nemudrīt. it sevišķi, ja iesācēja jautājums. Un ja nu tur 4 diožu vietā ir divas? Katru spriegumu uztaisa ar vienu pusperiodu nevis diviem? Tas ir stulbi, bet arī tā mēdz taisīt. Skaidrs ir viens, tu neesi neko redzējis. Savu šauro redzesloku pieņem par vispārējo standartu un sludini muļķibas.

Tik pat labi, iekšā var būt arī šada shēma, kurai pofig vai AC vai DC.

Pēc kā tu spriec ka dotajā situācijā der? Parādi shēmu un es pateikšu der vai neder konrētajā situācijā. Atkārtošu speciāli tev vienu lietu: elektronika ir precīza zinātne nevis "man liekās kā tā būs pareizi" risinājumi. Žuļīties un likt kaut ko citu drīkt tikai tad kad esi pārliecināts (izpētot shēmu) ka strādās, evis kaut kādi "man liekās", "manuprāt" utml līktocīgi padomi.

----------


## osscar

nu var jau būt, ka vincents tur sabāzis V reizinātāju + divas lmkas TO92 korpusā. (papētīju vēl bildes) ..nu priekš phono , imho nav tas labākais variants. bet ekonomiskāk gan, netieši uz to vedina salīdzinoši lielā norādītā barokļa jauda (200mA @ 12V vai cik tur bija).

----------


## JDat

Tev ir iekšu bildes no šī aparāta? Vari parādīt?

----------


## Jurkins

Vo vellos! Tie muzikantu aparātu taisītāji gan ir izvirtuļi  :: .

----------


## JDat

Jurkin! Ko lai saka? Mēdz būt arī stulbums. Protams, tā divpolārā barošana ar phanom ir garšīga. Bet vienu pusperiodu taisnot... Tur ir zināmas problēmas. Tomēr stāsts ir par ko citu. Par to ka nevar tā vieglrātīgi uzlikt DC barokli un miers. 50/50 vai nu strādās vai nestrādās.

----------


## Jurkins

Da nē  :: , tas vairāk kā joks bija domāts. Pie muzikantiem šādai shēmtehnikai noteikti ir pamatojums. Tiešām ērtāk iespraust vienu adapteri. Un, ja strāvas nav lielas, viss korekti aprēķināts u.t.t., tad arī ar to vienu pusperiodu nav tik traki. Tad jau daudzkāršotājs ir vēl trakāk. Ir redzēts rūpniecisku ampu shēmās, ka sprieguma pastūzis tiek barots no galu trafa, bet ar divkāršotāju un stabilizatoru. 
Autors vnk varētu pavērt vaļā kasti un paskatīties, kas tur ir. Man arī, starp citu, šis bija pirmais risinājums, kas iešāvās prātā.

----------


## JDat

Sprieguma reizinātāji arī ampos ir redzēti. Tiem viena pusperioda risinājumiem bija kaut kāda fīča, kura saistās ar skanējumu. Hifilītiķi varētu papētīt. Harmonikas un tā. Zinies. Lielāka šaize ir ja netiek simetriski noslogots trafs. Uz + pusi paņem 0.1 A 12V analaogo, un Vēl kādu 0.7 A +5V digitālo. Savukārt uz - pusi tikai 0.1 A 12V. Kas notiek atr trafu? Vai tur var jebkuru trafu lietot? nemaz nerunājot ka piemauc DC adapteri un +5V aiziet, CPU un displejs paceļās, bet aparāts neskan nemaz. Dzīve ir grūta, vai ne?

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, patiešām, Tevis rakstītajā ir patiesība, bet tāpēc jau uzsvēru - "viss korekti aprēķināts". Nesen vegalabā viens biedrs, kura tēmām un postiem pievēršu uzmanību vienmēr, ļoti labi pateica Milleniuma (un tamlīdzīgo) klona fanātiem - jūs uztaisiet greizu pastūzi ar pilnīgi sūdainu PSRR un pēc tam muģijieties ar barokļiem. Tipa pilnmēness naktī nevainīgas meičas kājstarpē sildītus RIFAs un WIMAs (to viņš nerakstīja, to es  :: ) mēģiniet lodēt iekšā.

----------


## JDat

Paši vainīgi ja nezin ko jādara ar meiču...  :: 

Klasiskā šīze. Vajag ražotāja oriģinālo adapteri lietot. Patiešām, kastītē nav trafs ar specifisku serdi. Neatceros kā saucās tā serde. Zinu tikai ka argusā paņem 3x jaudīgāku trafu, bet aparāts tik un tā hrenovo strādā.

Labi tā ir prozaiska beztēma.

Ceru ka juris90 arī kaut ko lasīs un sapratīs. Tāpat kā osscar.

----------


## tornislv

Jūsu sarunas konteksts ir apmērams šāds - pie manis atnāk tantuks un prasa, vai viņas vecā bateriju Selga uztvers LR1, un es sāku stāstīt, ka "mēs darbā gan visus uztvērējus izmantojam ar precīzijas kvarciem termostatā, kur frekvenci uzstāda no rokas, pa zīmēm ar reizinātājiem un visa shēma tiek sinhronizēta ar pulksteni no GPS, jo citādi mēs nezinam, vai deviācijas paramettri peld mums modulatorā vai tev, vecenīt, moš tur heterodīns slikts Selgā"  ::

----------


## juris90

> Paši vainīgi ja nezin ko jādara ar meiču... 
> 
> Klasiskā šīze. Vajag ražotāja oriģinālo adapteri lietot. Patiešām, kastītē nav trafs ar specifisku serdi. Neatceros kā saucās tā serde. Zinu tikai ka argusā paņem 3x jaudīgāku trafu, bet aparāts tik un tā hrenovo strādā.
> 
> Labi tā ir prozaiska beztēma.
> 
> Ceru ka juris90 arī kaut ko lasīs un sapratīs. Tāpat kā osscar.


 Protams, ka lasu, ja jau uzdevu jautājumu, tad arī, kad sanāk pasekoju līdz, biju ar darbu aizņemts, tādēļ tik tagad sanāca ielūkoties šeit. Tādēļ atvainojos, ka nepiedalījos diskusijā. Skatos, ka spraigas diskusijas jums šeit izvērtās. Paldies, JDat , protams, par saliktajiem linkiem, skatos, ka pateicoties tam, ka ieliku šajā iesācēja tēmā savu jautājumu (lai nepiesārņotu forumu) tad JDat man visu ar karoti mutē sabāza, nu tik zaļš iesācējs es neesmu ( pro vel arī ne, parasts amatieris), zaļš es biju tālajā 2007tajā, kad piepulcējos šī foruma biedriem (ja pats tagad palasu savus pirmos jautājumus, tie liekas tik smieklīgi un bērnišķīgi), bet izaugsme, lai nu kāda bet tomēr ir.  ::  Bet vienalga paldies. Un tagad pie tēmas: galvenais jautājums man bija par knifiem (traucējumu filtriem), kas bija jāievēro izveidojot barošanas bloku šim te preampam, jo nebija saskarsmes ar phono prempiem, bet jau no pirmajām atbildēm secināju, ka nekas īpašs tur nav nepieciešams. no jums saprotu, ka tas nav nekāds augstas klases preamps, lai gan ebay cipars vinjam nav diez ko zems. Shēmā ir divas diodes uz katru plecu, tilts tur nesanāk, tad uz elektrolītiem un keramiku, pēc tam no katra pāra uz savu trani un uz 4558 pstiprinātāja mikroshēmām. Abi pleci ir gandrīz simetriski izveidoti , tik atšķirība kondensatoru daudzumā, katrā plecā viena 4558tā un tl071mā. Par gatava dc barošanas bloka iegādi un pārbūvi, biju jau domājis, tik vel nebija pietiekami laika, lai kko piemērotu sameklētu, pirmais variants bija pačekot ar poļu režģa antenas signāla pastiprinātāja barošanas bloku, bet tur dc ir 12v tad ac tur būs jau zemāks, tādēļ liekas ar ar to varētu nesanākt, bet jāsameklē un jāsamēra, kas tur sanāk.. 
Priecīgus un gaišus jums šos bezsniega Ziemassvētkus!  ::

----------


## JDat

Neiet runa par pro vai vēl kaut ko. Vienkārši barošana. Nezinu kā citi, bet es nesapratu ko tu saki par diodēm. Bet nu. Gan jau saprati par ko gāja cepiens. Pats mācēsi izdomāt kādu adapteri tev vajag. Filtrēšana nav pārāk kritiska adaptera pusē. Protams var kaut ko savērt ja ļoti gribās. Daudz svarīgāk ir korekta sistēmas ekranēšana. Te arī trafam ir nozīmē, bet salīdzinoši minimāla.

----------


## Zalic

Sveiki! Varbūt kāds bez lielas rakšanās pa datu lapām māk teikt aizvietptāju psrs tranzistoriem KT805AM un KT837H ? Paldies

----------


## AndrisZ

KT805AM - 2sc4329, 2sc4330, 2sd772a

----------


## osscar

nu tur gan jāpaskatās parametri, bet daudzi der šo vietā, imho pieejamākie TIP41C, BD neatceros kurš nr, vēl MJE3055 bet tiem Vceo mazāks ap 60-100V jāskatās kurš modelis tev vajag tos 160 kuri 805 ?

----------


## AndrisZ

> imho pieejamākie TIP41C, BD


 Viņiem tikai bāze un emiters citādi izvietoti.

----------


## osscar

nu jā. bet Zālīša jaunskungs jau nepateica vai tā  shēma vēl taps  vai jau   esošs aparāts ...vnk to japoškas grūti dabūt un vēl no feikiem jāuzmanās. Bet gan jau kāds no forumiešiem jamajam iebērs sauju ar tiem KT ja paprasīs...

----------


## Zalic

man vajg pastiprinātājam U-101  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Klāt nevedīšu. Ja pats savāksi, iebēršu kādu sauju to krāmu. Kādu laiku atpakaļ iemetu kaitīgos atkritumos veselu kaudzi 'ejošu' U-101, atstāju tik transformatorus.

----------


## juris90

Kāds no jums nav lietas kursā, cik ilgi vel argus web veikals būs savā uzlabošanas stadijā? Gribētos pāris komponentes pasūtīt ,betcik skatos tā argusa links neiet.  ::

----------


## abergs

Aktuals maksātnespējas process ::

----------


## juris90

Vai tad pats veikals arī nestrādā? man jau liekas, ka pie vainas eiro ieviešana, tādēļ varbūt nestrādā web veikals. Bet ja nu tiešām ir tā, tad laikam nav ko gaidīt uz argusu.

----------


## australia

nez kā ar to webu, bet veikalam būtu jāšancē. uzzvani. varbūt viņi nespēj/negrib suportēt to čakaru ar Eur/LVL pārejas periodā.

par to maksātnespēju - 2013.g. novembrī viņiem mainījās rekvizīti. Transformējušies uz SIA "ARGUS RT"

----------


## JDat

Šodien viņu WEB jau strādā.

----------


## australia

Tad jau laikam negribēja čakaru ar divām paralēlām valūtām.

----------


## Powerons

Man tāds iesācēja jautājums, projektēju mēriekārtau 
Atmel -> PWM -> RC -> Op amp ->  analogā izeja 0-20mA 4-20mA

Ja mēriekārtas miliampēru izeju baro ar 30V spriegumu (30V domāts kā maksimālais spriegums)
tad Pēc LTSpice simulātora uz izejas tranzistora ir ~ 735mW izdalītā jauda.

Biju domājis izmantot 2N2222A tranzistoru, bet netieku skaidrībā par pieļaujamo jaudu, kas norādītā datulapā,
tur ir divas jaudas TA=625mW tad man pietrūkst, bet ja TC=1.5W tad pietiek gandrīz ar dubultu rezervi. 
Kurš parametrs jaudai ir īstais. Pielieku arī izgriezumu no datulapas.

Vai drošības pēc likt BD140 tas ir TO-126 korpusā un tur visam jāpietiek.

----------


## AndrisZ

Reāla iekārta? Tad jau 2222 nebūtu prāta darbs likt.

----------


## Jurkins

TA it apkārtējās vides temperatūra (ambient), TC varētu būt kristāla (minu, jo esmu sastapies ar TD (device) nevis TC), tāpēc šis parametrs parastam lietotājam ir absolūti nederīgs. Atceries, ka pieaugot apkārtējās vides temperatūrai (iekš aparāta korpusa) TA samazinās (ir grafiki datašītos). Es uz šīm lietām neiespringstu garos aprēķinos un TO-92 traņus necenšos darbināt virs ~150mW.

----------


## Texx

> nez kā ar to webu, bet veikalam būtu jāšancē. uzzvani. varbūt viņi nespēj/negrib suportēt to čakaru ar Eur/LVL pārejas periodā.
> 
> par to maksātnespēju - 2013.g. novembrī viņiem mainījās rekvizīti. Transformējušies uz SIA "ARGUS RT"


 Šito nezināju. Bet pie šādas situācijas pārdevējiem otrajā stāvā vajadzētu pārtraukt sprēgāt. Paši sevi norok.

----------


## Powerons

Man jautājums par opampiem, priekš mēriekārtām. Uzzīmēju LTSpice shēmu uz LM358 op amp-a
Teorētiski viss ir lieliski, bet vai pats LM358 ir precīzs opamps, Opamps regulē strāvas avotu 4-20mA
galvenokārt ir svarīgas abas robežas 4mA un 20mA, ja pa vidu maza nobīde tad tam nav nozīmes.

Varbūt kāts kas ar to ņēmies var pastāstīt, kā ir ar opampa precizitāti.

----------


## M_J

Šajā shēmā, rupji rēķinot man sanāca, ka opamps dos apmēram 0.4% kļūdu. Esmu lietojis LM358 šādās tādās rūpnieciskās elektronikas shēmās, nekādas problēmas neradās. Mani šajā shēmā domīgu dara viena cita lieta. Nezinu vai visiem, bet tiem rūpnieciskajiem kontrolieriem, ar ko man ir bijusi darīšana tā 4-20mA ieeja ir kostruēta diezgan banāli - ir rezistors uz zemi, caur kuru tad laiž tos 4-20mA un tālāk jau mēra sprieguma kritumu uz šī rezistora. Ja izmanto šādu shēmu, tad nedrīkst būt savienotas tavas shēmas un kontroliera zemes, pretējā gadījumā visticamāk nekas nestrādās.

----------


## Zalic

SVeiki! Varabut varat palīdzēt ar analoga atrašani tranzistoram IRL3103S http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...a/irl3103s.pdf

----------


## Jurkins

Kāpēc Tev vajag analogu?
http://lv.farnell.com/international-...7?Ntt=IRL3103S

----------


## Zalic

Es vēlējos analogu, jo argusa nav pieejams un dēļ vienas komponentes, nu ok jaņem vismaz 3 lai droši, maksāt par piegādi galīgi nevēlos. Protams ja nav ar ko aizvietot, tad jau nekas cits neatliks, kā vien pasūtīt tur

----------


## M_J

Lai piemeklētu aizstājēju, jāzina, kas tā par shēmu un, ko tas tranzistors tur dara. Ļoti daudzos gadījumos var ņemt un likt shēmā bezmaz vai pirmo tranzistoru, kas patrāpās pa rokai, jo prasības ir minimālas, citreiz nākas līst gandrīz caur adatas aci. Ja ir iespējams izvērtāt situāciju un atšķirt pirmo gadījumu no otrā, tad var meklēt analogus, ja ne - tikai to, ko shēmas autors paredzējis, bez analogu meklēšanas.

----------


## Jurkins

Ņem caur Baltelektronu, piegāde ar Latvijas Pastu, neatceros cik tieši, bet ļoti demokrātiski. Ja pats aizej uz kantori, tad piegādes maksas nav. Vai tad Argus pa LV par velti piegādā?

----------


## Zalic

s'hema ir te -> http://danyk.cz/ledstr_en.html strobs ar led un 555
argus nepiedava pa velti, bet vieteja bode partu siepērk no argusa un ja ko pasuti, tad tikai kadi 30 centi jasamaksa pa virsu. Ja nav aizvietotāju, tad jasuta caur to baltelektronu bus

----------


## AndrisZ

> Lai piemeklētu aizstājēju, jāzina, kas tā par shēmu un, ko tas tranzistors tur dara. Ļoti daudzos gadījumos var ņemt un likt shēmā bezmaz vai pirmo tranzistoru, kas patrāpās pa rokai, jo prasības ir minimālas, citreiz nākas līst gandrīz caur adatas aci. Ja ir iespējams izvērtāt situāciju un atšķirt pirmo gadījumu no otrā, tad var meklēt analogus, ja ne - tikai to, ko shēmas autors paredzējis, bez analogu meklēšanas.


 Šajā gadījumā noteikti. Nafig likt 64A tranzistoru, ja tur labi ja 0,5A salasīsies.  :: 
Kaut vai papulārais IRFZ44 (Nu, jā, tikai nedaudz cits korpuss).

----------


## Zalic

paldies, korpsu nav svarīgs, izprovēšu to  ::

----------


## M_J

Tur jau shēmas autors pats ir norādījis virkni iespējamo aizstājēju, citēju: "but you can use almost any low-voltage MOSFET (eg, IRFZ44, IRFZ42, IRFR024N, CEM9926, FDN5630, IRLL014N, 06N03LA, MTB1306, 2SK3296 ...)."

----------


## AndrisZ

Labs projektiņš lai mācītos lodēt. Lai būtu vēl interesantāk, 555 paņem SMD korpusā!  ::

----------


## Powerons

Kāds vēl SMD priekš iesācēja, nevis lai būtu interesantāk bet lai būtu grūtāk!!!!
Uz smd mikrenes kājām ar testeri ir daudz grūtāk kaut ko izmērīt.

Labāk mikrene lielajā korpusā uz panelīša, ja nodedzina, tad var viegli apmainīt

----------


## AndrisZ

Mjā, neveismīgi pajokoju.

----------


## Zalic

paldies, balķīs dūrās acīs, bet neredzēju, ka uzrakstīts par aizstājējiem. SMD nederēs, jo tas neatbildīs nosacījumiem pāris.

----------


## habitbraker

slinkums speciaali taisiit jaunu teemu, taapeec paajautaashu sheit:

Vai ir rezistoram paarkarstot, taa pretestiiba var pieaugt praktiski bezgaliigi un atdziestot atjaunoties orgjinaalaa?
Vienkaarshi man te ir LED+R kjeediite, kas deelj taada interesanta efekta straadaa gluzhi kaa gjenerators (uzkarst - izsleedzas, atdziest atkal iesleedzas - un ar lecienu).  :: . Zinaams, ka jauda uz rezistora tiek paarsniegta, vienkarshi sagaidu, ka fail gadiijumaa nosvilst neatgriezeniski...

----------


## AndrisZ

Var. Un ne tikai rezistors, bet arī kāda no gaismasdiodēm tā var uzvesties.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tad nekas interesants laikam tomeer  :: . Shajaa gadiijumaa led straaava netiek paarsniegta, kaa arii nekarst, taatad sanaak rezistors.

----------


## Powerons

Man jautājums par NTC termistoriem temperatūras mērīšanai. Vai viņiem ar vienādu nomināli, piemēram 100K dažādiem ražotājiem ir vienādas temperatūras rakstura līknes, vai viena ražotāja NTC 100K var aizvietot ar cita ražotāja 100K NTC
Protams dažādiem NTC var atšķirties maksimālā darba temperatūra, bet vai pa vidam tie ir vienādi.

----------


## korium

NTC vēl ir arī beta un alfa koeficients. Ražotājs parasti uzdod tikai vienu. Ja atmiņa neviļ, tad jo lielāka beta, jo lielāka jutība uz temperatūru.

----------


## karlisV

Sveiki,esmu jauninais,negribeju taisit jaunu topiku,tapec rakstu sija,jo jautajums ir tads pats,gribu saprast un zinat,lodet es protu,bet isti neizprotu kadu kompontetu(mikroshemu u.c...)pielietojumu,piemeram,gribu uz cirkulacijas sukni uzlikt lai vins atkariba no temperaturaas kas plust cauri mainitu griesanas atrumu,lidz ar to mazinatu paterinu,tapec domaju,kas butu nepieciesams un kada kartiba butu janokoplekte vadiba vinam(seciba kas pec ka nak),lai tas darbotos,man nevajag gluzi,lai sakat prieksa,pietiks ar to kur atrast sakarigu literaturu,paldies
atvainojos par pareizrakstibas kludam,nav man LV valodas datora

----------


## AndrisZ

Labs projektiņš iesācējam. Sevišķi vēl, ja sūkņa motoriņš 220V asinhronais.  ::

----------


## karlisV

lidz ar to vinam ir gritak izmainit griesanas atrumu neka sinhronajam dzinejam?
varbut varat isuma izklastit ka atskiras so motoru apgriezienu maina,
es zinu kad ar frekvencu parveidotaju var mainit griesanas atrumu,bet mana gadijuma tas ir laikam parak liels un dargs,vai ari es neesmu mazinu redzejis

----------


## Airis

Tagad ir nopērkami apkures cirkulācijas ar elektronisku ātrumu regulēšanu (nezinu kā tehniski notiek pats regulēšanas process). Parastajiem sūkņiem ar mehānisko ātrumu pārslēdzēju ātrumu regulēšana notiek pārslēdzot kaut kādā veidā motora tinumus. Stipri apšaubu, ka „parastajiem sūkņiem” var elektroniski kaut regulēt motora apgriezienus. Var jau protams izvilkt tos ievadus pie kā ir pieslēgts ātrumu regulēšanas slēdzis atkarībā no nepieciešamības komutēt ar vairāku releju palīdzību.

----------


## karlisV

es zinu,man ir suknis majas kuram ir 3 atrumi,bet ta ideja ir tada lai atkariba no udens kartuma/aukstuma suknis mainitu pats griesanas atrumu tadejai ieekenomejot paris 10w,vienkarsi majas ir laukos un tads suknitis auksta laika griezas 2/3 dienas un ja ne vairak,taka gada skersgirezuma,plus vel elektriba par 30% dargaka tas manu prat lautu ieekonomet izmaksas

----------


## Airis

> ideja ir tada lai atkariba no udens kartuma/aukstuma suknis mainitu pats griesanas atrumu


 Izjauc sūkņa ātrumu slēdzi, izpēti kādi kontakti kurā brīdī tiek saslēgti, atslēgti un tālāk visu to komutāciju uztaisi uz relejiem, kurus attiecīgi komutēs kaut kāds temperatūras devējs. Elektroniski, ar tiristoru, tranzistoru palīdzību motora ātrumu neizdosies regulēt. Un vispār, varbūt lētāk sanāks uzlikt paralēli vēl vienu, mazākas jaudas sūkni, kurš ieslēgsies un atslēgsies pēc vajadzības, tāpat attiecīgi komutējot jaudīgo sūkni.

----------


## karlisV

nu tur ir vienkarsi tris veida pretestibas,kuras manuvali var slegat,
nu tad jau letak sanak uzlikt paris releju neka sukni velvienu

----------


## Airis

> nu tur ir vienkarsi tris veida pretestibas,kuras manuvali var slegat,


 Cik man ir bijusi darīšana ar apkures sūkņiem, nekādus „pretestības” nevienā sūknī ne esmu redzējis. Vairāk gan izskatās, ka tur noteiktā kārtībā tiek komutēti vairāki tinumi.

----------


## karlisV

ok,vala neesmu veris,tapec ta domaju,neneca pat galva ka te var komutet tinumus

----------


## Canis lupus

Reālāk būs ar laika releja palīdzību mainīt sūkņa ieslēgšanās biežumu vai ilgumu. Elektroniski vadāms mehāniskais relejs maina kādu no šiem parametriem,vai arī abus vienlaicīgi.

----------


## Airis

Tēmas autora domu par motora apgriezienu regulēšanu saprotu – katls kurās, temperatūra trubās augsta, telpu temperatūra ir sasniegumi lielumu, kurš iestatīs uz radiatoru termostatiem. Radiatoru termostatiem veroties ciet palielinās ūdens plūsmas pretestība un samazinās caurplūde, līdz ar to vairs nav vajadzības, lai apkures sūknis darbotos uz pilnu jaudu. Gan jau, ka tie jaunie apkures sūkņi ar automātisko ātrumu regulēšanu, automātiski samazina apgriezienus, cenšoties uzturēt konstantu spiediena starpību starp sūkņa ieeju un izeju (tas tikai tāds pieņēmums, jaucis tādu sūkni ne esmu).
Ja gribās komutēt sūkņa apgriezienus atkarībā no kaut kādiem parametriem, tad ideālais gadījums būtu to regulēt pēc ūdens plūsmas ātruma. Plūsmas ātrumu var mērīt ar mehānisko ūdens skaitītāju kuram ir impulsu izeja. Skaitītājs var arī nebūt ļoti liela izmēra, var kādā apkures zarā ielikt pavisam maziņu skaitītāju. Bez radiatoru termostatiem šāds variants gan nedarbosies.
Vēl sūkņa apgriezienus var komutēt atkarībā  no telpas temperatūras. Nezinu kā regulēt pēc ūdens temperatūras turbās – kad laukā +10 °C, trubās vajag kādus 40 °C, kad laukā -20 °C jau vajag kādu 70 °C. Fig viņu zinu pēc kuras temperatūras regulēt tos motora apgriezienus.

----------


## Powerons

> palielinās ūdens plūsmas pretestība un samazinās caurplūde, līdz ar to vairs nav vajadzības, lai apkures sūknis darbotos uz pilnu jaudu.


 Tad tev nav sejēga kā sūknis darbojās

 Ja sūknis kačā ūdeni, bez spiediena pretestības, maksimālā caurplūde, tad tā ir sūkņa vislielākā noslodze. (Industriāliem sūkņiem pat tā var motoru nosvilināt)

 Ja sūknim brutāli aizgriež ciet krānu, tad paceļoties spiedienam un samazinoties plūsmai uz nuli, sūknis aiziet viss vieglākajā režīmā ar mazāko slodzi.

----------


## abergs

> Ja sūknis kačā ūdeni, bez spiediena pretestības, maksimālā caurplūde, tad tā ir sūkņa vislielākā noslodze. (Industriāliem sūkņiem pat tā var motoru nosvilināt)
>  Ja sūknim brutāli aizgriež ciet krānu, tad paceļoties spiedienam un samazinoties plūsmai uz nuli, sūknis aiziet viss vieglākajā režīmā ar mazāko slodzi.


 Eu nu!
Saprotu, laiks vēls bet galīgas muļķības nevajag rakstīt...

----------


## next

Taas nav galiigas muljkjiibas.
Arii agraa riitaa ir jaauzmanaas.

----------


## Zalic

Akumulatoru lādētājus var ieslēgt arī režīmā, lai ar tiem var startēt auto. Apmēram cik jaudīgas diodes tiltā ir vajadzīgas lai varētu startēt ar konkrēto lādētāju? Runa ir par vieglo automašīnu, kur akumulators līdz 85Ah

----------


## Airis

> Ja sūknis kačā ūdeni, bez spiediena pretestības, maksimālā caurplūde, tad tā ir sūkņa vislielākā noslodze.


 Es tieši par to arī rakstīju: „palielinās ūdens plūsmas pretestība un samazinās caurplūde”, samazinās caurplūde - samazinās sūkņa slodze, samazinās sūkņa slodze – samazinās patērētā elektroenerģija. Bet mazam apkures sūknim tas patērētās elektroenerģijas samazinājums būs ļoti niecīgs. Un arī industriālajiem sūkņiem izdevīgā ir regulēt sūkņa jauda atkarībā no pieprasījuma izmantojot frekvenču regulatoru, nevis paļauties uz to, ka „aiztaisot ciet krānu” sūkņa jauda un patērētā elektrībā samazināsies pati no sevis. Tā, ka tēmas autora doma samazināt sūķņa jaudu arī elektriski nav zemē metama.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Sveiki,esmu jauninais,negribeju taisit jaunu topiku,tapec rakstu sija,jo jautajums ir tads pats,gribu saprast un zinat,lodet es protu,bet isti neizprotu kadu kompontetu(mikroshemu u.c...)pielietojumu,piemeram,gribu uz cirkulacijas sukni uzlikt lai vins atkariba no temperaturaas kas plust cauri mainitu griesanas atrumu,lidz ar to mazinatu paterinu,tapec domaju,kas butu nepieciesams un kada kartiba butu janokoplekte vadiba vinam(seciba kas pec ka nak),lai tas darbotos,man nevajag gluzi,lai sakat prieksa,pietiks ar to kur atrast sakarigu literaturu,paldies


 Mājas apkures sūknis nav pati pateicīgākā shēma, ar kuru sākt mācīties saprast shēmas un lodēt. Sūkņa regulēšana ar frekvences pārveidotāju arī ne. ebajā un dealextreme ir visādi 12 un 24 voltu sūkniši, kurus var izmantot paštaisītiem Saules kolektora sildītājiem, ja nu reiz ir ta interese tieši par apkuri, ūdens sildīšanu un tamlīdzīgi.

Sākumam paņem kaut kādu lampiņu vai 12voltu motorīti un padod viņam 3-6-8-12 voltus dažādos veidos - ar pārslēgu pie dažādiem spriegumiem, ar pretestībam, ar regulējamu tranzistoru, ar impulsu platuma regulēšanu - tam būtu jārada desmitiem jautājumu, kurus apjēgt.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, veči! Pilnīgi neko nesaprotu no sūkņiem. Tas, ko mācījos skolā fizikā par spiedieniem un plūsmām šķidrumos, ir konkrēti aizmirsies. Nu tad paņemu sūkni, pievienoju pie kaut kāda apkures kontūra, iedodu šim 220 ribās un aizgriežu krānu nahren ciet. Plūsma nulle. Pretestība tiecas uz melno caurumu. Sūknim nebūs slodzes? Šis apstājas un nepatērē elektrību? Vai tas ir ļauns sapnis?

----------


## next

> Plūsma nulle. Pretestība tiecas uz melno caurumu. Sūknim nebūs slodzes? Šis apstājas un nepatērē elektrību? Vai tas ir ļauns sapnis?


 Griezhas tukshgaitaa (paarspiileejums).
Straavu teeree mazaak bet lietderiibas koeficients = 0.

 PS. Tev maajaas puteklju suuceejs ir? Nomeeri kaa mainaas straava kad tam iepluudi vai izpluudi aizliek ciet. Tikai neaizmirsti ka ar to pashu gaisu vinjsh tiek arii dzeseets.

----------


## tornislv

veči, jūs ko? Palielinot slodzi mazinās jauda? Perpetuum mobile? Ok, šķidrums, dēļ specifiskā saspiežamības koeficienta, vēl tur saprastu, bet putekļusūcējs?

----------


## AndrisZ

To jau pēc skaņas var dzirdēt, ka šis sāk griezties ātrāk. Tātad slodze ir samazinājusies.

----------


## Zigis

Ar interesi vēroju diskusijuu< pagaidām saprotu, ka nesaprotu neko. Arī pavīdēja doma, kā noliet benzīnu pēc kartīgas braukšanas tukšgaitā.

----------


## next

> Akumulatoru lādētājus var ieslēgt arī režīmā, lai ar tiem var startēt auto. Apmēram cik jaudīgas diodes tiltā ir vajadzīgas lai varētu startēt ar konkrēto lādētāju? Runa ir par vieglo automašīnu, kur akumulators līdz 85Ah


 Nu taa apmeeram 100...200 ampeerus tam starterim vajag.
Pashaa saakumaa kameer nav iegriezies var 1000A impulsaa sanaakt.
Bet laadeetaajs jau tikai piepaliidz akjim un ieksheejaa pretestiiba tam neljaus taadas straavas izdot.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, ja jau aizklapējot galus ciet, sūknim griezties ir vieglāk - nu tipa malt pa tukšo šķidrumu/gaisu pa riņķi, tad jau viņš ir absolūts muļķis, ja atverot galus vaļā, šis sāks ar sviedriem vaigā strādāt. Šim tak vieglāk dzīt turpat pa riņķi. Kaut kas te neklapē.
p.s. tikko dažas dienas atpakaļ - mazais danfoss sūknītis dzen caur kaloriferu silto ūdeni. Vienam pidaram niez nagi, šis aizver krānu. Sūknītis paliek ellīgi karsts un beigās nodeg.

----------


## marizo

Nu bik salīdzinājāt putekļsūcēja kolektormotoru ar cirkulācijas sūkļa asinhrono ar kondensatora palaišanu. Atšķiras uzvedība.
Bet jā - cirkulācijas sūknim kaitīga darbība gan tukšgaitā, gan bez cirkulācijas.

----------


## next

Tas tak vecumvecs siltumtehnikju joks - sleegt deriibas ar paliigstraadniekiem par to kad suuknim vai ventilatoram vieglaak griezties - ar atveertu vai aizveertu cirkulaacijas kanaalu.

PS. Neko jau vinjsh tukshgaitaa uz rinjkji nedzen, tikai spiedienu uztur.

----------


## next

> p.s. tikko dažas dienas atpakaļ - mazais danfoss sūknītis dzen caur kaloriferu silto ūdeni. Vienam pidaram niez nagi, šis aizver krānu. Sūknītis paliek ellīgi karsts un beigās nodeg.


 Tam suuknim varbuut dzeeseeshana uz siltumneseeju novadiita un taapeec vairs nestraadaaja.
Vasaraa pie izsleegta siltumsuuknja bija palicis iesleegts cirkulaacijas suuknis uz siltaa uudens boileru - dazhaas dienaas taa boileri uzsildiija ka mazgaaties vareeja.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu velns, gandrīz vai intereses pēc būs jāatsvaidzina zināšanas. Atceros tikai to, ka spiediens šķidrumā vienāds ar šķidruma staba spiediena, plūsmas ātruma radītā spiediena un pieliktā (laikam saucās dinamiskā) spiediena summu.

p.s.zinu, ka, ja zobratu sūknim aizgriež izplūdi, tad korpuss pārplīst, ja piedziņai pietiek jaudas.

----------


## Zalic

Tad ar 100A diodem tiltā man varētu pietikt? ir Kādas rekomendācijas uz konkrētam to argus lapas?

----------


## Powerons

> Tad ar 100A diodem tiltā man varētu pietikt? ir Kādas rekomendācijas uz konkrētam to argus lapas?


 Ko tu uztraucies par tām diodēm, tev jaudīgs trafs ir, kas tos 100A var izdot???

Mans Opis kādreiz trakstora startēšanai izmantoja metināmo aparātu, grieza ukšā dīzeli ka traks  :: 

Bet jaunām mašāinām tas var neiet cauru, jo tās jūtīgākas pret paaugstinātu spriegumu.

----------


## Zalic

Opis jau tagad ari golf 2 dizeli griez ar metinamo, bet vajg drusku niknakas diodes. Un nav butiski ko dod ara, labak ilikt diodes kuras opis velas neka ar vinu strideties par kaut ko. Ir cilveki kam vienmer bus taisniba pat ja 100% kludas. Tapec vajg tas diodes, lai miers majas  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ar metināmo startējot, var jo viegli uzspridzināt akumulatoru (pats esmu redzējis, kā tas dažiem ir izdevies). Brīdī, kad starteris jau ieslēdzies, gan var piemest klāt paralēli metināmo.  Protams, jaunajām mašīnām, tas ir bīstami. Arī jaunie metināmie ir ar augstāku tukšgaitas spriegumu.

   Sūkņu (ventilatoru) jaudu tiešām regulē piegriežot krānu vai aizverot kanālu, TIKAI ver ciet PIEPLŪDES pusi. Tas neattiecas uz zobratu sūkņiem. Tos savukārt var regulēt ar apvedceļu.

----------


## acdcpcb

Es redzejis tadu sataisitu ladetaju startetaju no opela generatora diozu pakaviem. Vairaki pakavi bija saskruveti un solodeti virkne sanca divas diodes. Vads bija aluminija kuru liek stabos aptits ar lupataino izolentu. Starteri grieza mierigi nekas tur nespraga.

----------


## Jurkins

off: oficiant, acdcpcb vairāk nelejiet!  ::

----------


## JS

> Cik man ir bijusi darīšana ar apkures sūkņiem, nekādus „pretestības” nevienā sūknī ne esmu redzējis. Vairāk gan izskatās, ka tur noteiktā kārtībā tiek komutēti vairāki tinumi.


 Droši vien Dahlandera slēgums.

----------


## R3naro

Vai IRFI1010N ( http://www.irf.com/product-info/data.../irfi1010n.pdf ) var aizstāt ar IRFZ44N ( http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...ta/irfz44n.pdf )?
Detaļa atrodas auto audio pastiprinātājā.

----------


## Zalic

Labvakar! Ir Proel Next12BA aktivās tumbas. Lietojot protams uzsilst aizmugurējais radiators un vienai, brīdi kad ir silts, sāk nostrādāt aizsardzība. Izjaucot, tur protams termopastas nav, bet ir tādas kā plastikāta plēves divām mikroshēmam un trijām ir tāda peleka plēve, līdzīga ka uz datoru mates paltēm portatīvajiem mēdz būt un parastajiem. Vai visas šīs plēves varu mest ārā un smērēt pa tiešo termopastu vai viņām tomēr ir jābūt jo pilda kādu funkciju?

----------


## ansius

jā tās izolē, ārā mest nevar, labāk radiatoram ventilatorus pieliec

----------


## Zalic

vari lūdzu paskaidrot nedaudz smalkāk, kas no kā izolē? mikroshēmu no 0V izolē, jo shēma smugura no metāla? teoretiski es varetu abas izolacijas puses apsmeret ar pastu, jo pasta jau ir nevadoš materials, vismaz ta domaju  ::

----------


## krabis

Droshi uz priekshu, izmet visu ko vari izmest, visas puses nosmeeree ar zobu pastu (veelams Colgate) droshinaataaja vietaa ieliec naglu un efektiiga Haloviina ugunjoshana ir nodroshinaata  ::

----------


## JDat

> mikroshēmu no 0V izolē


 Tieši tā! Mikrenes/tranzistora korpuss nedrīkst saskartiesar radioatoru.




> teoretiski es varetu abas izolacijas puses apsmeret ar pastu, jo pasta jau ir nevadoš materials


 Tieši tā! Pēc tam izslēgtā stāvoklī pamēri pretestību strarp detaļas korpusu un radiatoru. Daži megaomi uz ķinieštestera ir OK.

Morāle: patrs atbildēji uz saviem jautājumiem.

----------


## Zalic

paldies, gribēju pārliecināties vnk pie tiem kuriem ir pieredze šajās lietās  ::  un cik ir jabut uz laba testera?  ::

----------


## Powerons

Man jautājums par simistoriem, konkrēti BTA16 - 600

Kā tam Triac aprēķināt izdalīto siltuma daudzumu, ja sinusoīda netiek graizīta un vadās ar "zero cross voltage"

Vajag slēgāt kādus 5A

----------


## next

A ko tur reekjinaat ja datashitaa jau bilde priekshaa?

----------


## Powerons

Ooo! Paldies, izrādījās vienkāršāk kā domāju  ::

----------


## didaso

Man ir samērā negudrs jautājums. Ja man mājās ir nonācis lodāmurs bez iekšējās shēmas kurš nestrādā un no sildelementa gala iziet 4 vadi(lodāmuram laikam bija termoregulācija)vai es varu pie 2 nekrāsainajiem vadiem pieslēgt 220 un salikt visu korpusā. vai tādā veidā nevar saiet kautkas īsajā, youtubē es redzēju ka vienam lodāmuram tieši tā bija saslēgts un viss strādāja.
Paldies

----------


## Isegrim

Vai pamērīt pretestības starp šiem galiem nenāk prātā?

----------


## Ints

Nekaitētu noskaidrot, vai šis ir paredzēts 220V.

----------


## ezis666

...jo drīzākais ir 24v paredzēts

----------

